# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #4



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I find I'm okay with portion control ONLY if I start the day that way. If I don't, or if I slip, I'm done. Very frustrating.

Even with that, there are some things I can't have around.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I can relate to that. Portion control is a problem for me. I really can't have ice cream in the house. It is my downfall. If here, I will eat the whole container, almost in one sitting. Now I usually have it when I am out.


Me too and cookies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Husband and I just returned from the hospital - he had shoulder surgery. Looks like I'll be doing it all for many weeks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy I thought you meant next Wednesday. How is he doing? Did they get his shoulder back in place?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi CB,

His shoulder was back in place, but he had torn ligaments. The doctor told me that there was a lot of "debris" in his arm that was cleaned out as well as arthritis. Right now patient is lying in bed, white as a ghost. Fed him crackers and yoghurt and ginger ale - as he requested. I will be doing everything for him for a long while. I am exhausted as well. 

I can see the grass growing which means I'll be on the tractor soon...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> His shoulder was back in place, but he had torn ligaments. The doctor told me that there was a lot of "debris" in his arm that was cleaned out as well as arthritis. Right now patient is lying in bed, white as a ghost. Fed him crackers and yoghurt and ginger ale - as he requested. I will be doing everything for him for a long while. I am exhausted as well.
> 
> I can see the grass growing which means I'll be on the tractor soon...


I hope he has some good pain pills. Take a nap when you have a chance. Hugs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> His shoulder was back in place, but he had torn ligaments. The doctor told me that there was a lot of "debris" in his arm that was cleaned out as well as arthritis. Right now patient is lying in bed, white as a ghost. Fed him crackers and yoghurt and ginger ale - as he requested. I will be doing everything for him for a long while. I am exhausted as well.
> 
> I can see the grass growing which means I'll be on the tractor soon...


Oh lady I understand where you are coming from.. Husband down and his work added to yours. Been there done that. In fact more than once, if I lived closer would come and help you. 
Hope his pain is less, and that you take time for yourself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:



> Me too and cookies.


my list every food that has been made or could be made must be removed from house.

My mother was a clean plate person and I do not mean her's it was her children clean plates. It is not something I wanted my children to learn.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so so tired tonight, hubby had fan in the window blowing into bedroom. So much pollen, even allery pills did not help. Coughing fit got up and took blanket and slept in lounge chair. The good thing is it has been raining all day. I am going to put jam's on and go to bed. I am just feeling sorry for myself, cause my back end is dragging on the floor. Nite all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Husband and I just returned from the hospital - he had shoulder surgery. Looks like I'll be doing it all for many weeks.


Uh-oh - you'll be in for a rough couple of weeks. How's he doing? I've been there. Keep in touch as often as you can - we'll give you some TLC to keep you going!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so tired tonight, hubby had fan in the window blowing into bedroom. So much pollen, even allery pills did not help. Coughing fit got up and took blanket and slept in lounge chair. The good thing is it has been raining all day. I am going to put jam's on and go to bed. I am just feeling sorry for myself, cause my back end is dragging on the floor. Nite all.


Good night, Yarnie. I hope it's a better one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you ever had something happen to you that changed your whole life? This song changed me. It is a song by Amy Grant from 1982.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUgP9hfcEQY


beautiful message CB - thanks for sharing the link


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy - hope your dh is better soon;take good care of yourself too


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> His shoulder was back in place, but he had torn ligaments. The doctor told me that there was a lot of "debris" in his arm that was cleaned out as well as arthritis. Right now patient is lying in bed, white as a ghost. Fed him crackers and yoghurt and ginger ale - as he requested. I will be doing everything for him for a long while. I am exhausted as well.
> 
> I can see the grass growing which means I'll be on the tractor soon...


Oh my, Lucy. Give him lots of help and love and be patient. (I know you will). Shoulders are SOOOOOOOO bad. I've had both knees replaced and one shoulder (I know he didn't have it replaced but....) and the shoulder was much harder than both knees put together. Is it his main arm?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so tired tonight, hubby had fan in the window blowing into bedroom. So much pollen, even allery pills did not help. Coughing fit got up and took blanket and slept in lounge chair. The good thing is it has been raining all day. I am going to put jam's on and go to bed. I am just feeling sorry for myself, cause my back end is dragging on the floor. Nite all.


Night Yarnie. Get a good rest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Oh my, Lucy. Give him lots of help and love and be patient. (I know you will). Shoulders are SOOOOOOOO bad. I've had both knees replaced and one shoulder (I know he didn't have it replaced but....) and the shoulder was much harder than both knees put together. Is it his main arm?


Oh, ladies. I can't even imagine. My granddaughter has dislocated her shoulder (volleyball) three times, and she's only 16! Now she needs surgery.

I'm so sorry for him - and for you too, Lucy. I hope you can take care of yourself, too. Can you let the grass go for a while? Take the chances to put your feet up when you can. Good luck.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Good luck to all you caretakers out there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you CB and Yarnlady. Had to set my alarm last night (hospital's orders) every 4 hours to give him pain pills. Percocet. He is totally down. Must cut his food (right arm affected). Dogs up at 5:00 to go for a walk. So, I am SO tired this morning....

Thank you both for being there. I so wish we were all neighbors. Can it be arranged?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lucy, I hope you can take care of yourself. Wishing you and your husband only the best. Hope he heals quickly and you don't overdo it during this time. Is there any chance you am hire the yard work done at least some of the time?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Knit Crazy,

I will try to do as much yard work as I can, then we can hire. I'm the type to try to do it myself. Exercise... Must keep my body moving, though it is getting harder and harder. 

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

If you are at all in doubt over Benghazi and how and what our Navy Seals think about the murder of 4 Americans and the dozens hurt in the attack, watch this 49 sec video

http://blustream.sendvideo.net/stw/?p=nyi907f2201klkgtjiyv


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not to interrupt with fact, but you do know that that consulate was mostly CIA, don't you? That includes SEALS.



off2knit said:


> If you are at all in doubt over Benghazi and how and what our Navy Seals think about the murder of 4 Americans and the dozens hurt in the attack, watch this 49 sec video
> 
> http://blustream.sendvideo.net/stw/?p=nyi907f2201klkgtjiyv


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Knit Crazy,
> 
> I will try to do as much yard work as I can, then we can hire. I'm the type to try to do it myself. Exercise... Must keep my body moving, though it is getting harder and harder.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts.


Isn't that what neighborhood boys were meant for?

I hope he heals quickly and that the two of you are back to your normal routine soon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Thumper. We live in the woods and there are only older people around. Don't know any boys that can do it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> If you are at all in doubt over Benghazi and how and what our Navy Seals think about the murder of 4 Americans and the dozens hurt in the attack, watch this 49 sec video
> 
> http://blustream.sendvideo.net/stw/?p=nyi907f2201klkgtjiyv


Wasn't able to view for some reason. I had heard that the consulate was mostly a CIA operation. Makes sense considering how hard BO is trying to cover up what happened. Doesn't make sense that Stevens was there at all unless he was part of the CIA operation. We'll know soon though. The truth is coming out. I doubt if any Dems will get elected in 2014. Too much corruption. Even those not part of these coverups will get smeared

Heard a news reporter say yesterday that this is the most corrupt administration in history. Between gun running in Libya, gun running in Mexico, using the IRS for political reasons to improve his election odds, and threatening the news media to prevent their 1st Amendment rights, we have a president who is a thug, an IRS that is no longer bipartisan, and a military that is neutered. BO couldn't do a better job of destroying the institutions of this country if he tried. Oops, I guess he has tried.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

http://blustream.sendvideo.net/stw/?p=nyi907f2201klkgtjiyv

I think this is the same.

I totally agree with you Knit crazy. Now there is talk about the EPA targeting people. Just whispers, but will see what I can find out. Also did you know that ethanol is not good for the environment or for food production. What a waste of farm land (almost 40%) to grow corn for cars. Bet that 10% of ethanol mandated to be used for gas would feed a lot of people, especially the children


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone read The Omnivore's Dilemma? That will enlighten you regarding corn and food production.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you CB and Yarnlady. Had to set my alarm last night (hospital's orders) every 4 hours to give him pain pills. Percocet. He is totally down. Must cut his food (right arm affected). Dogs up at 5:00 to go for a walk. So, I am SO tired this morning....
> 
> Thank you both for being there. I so wish we were all neighbors. Can it be arranged?


I'll be over in an hour.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Wasn't able to view for some reason.


Believe me, you didn't miss much. But it's pretty astonishing when the members of the military start talking publicly against their Commander In Chief--and encouraging other to do the same. I believe in the good old days this was called treason. No surprise that the righties have been buying out the gun stores. Guess the pro-civil war video Joey has been pushing so heavily is a hot item as well these days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> If you are at all in doubt over Benghazi and how and what our Navy Seals think about the murder of 4 Americans and the dozens hurt in the attack, watch this 49 sec video
> 
> http://blustream.sendvideo.net/stw/?p=nyi907f2201klkgtjiyv


Wow - very good - thanks off2knit.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bonbf,

Great. I'll have a lot of food and whatever you want.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Wasn't able to view for some reason. I had heard that the consulate was mostly a CIA operation. Makes sense considering how hard BO is trying to cover up what happened. Doesn't make sense that Stevens was there at all unless he was part of the CIA operation. We'll know soon though. The truth is coming out. I doubt if any Dems will get elected in 2014. Too much corruption. Even those not part of these coverups will get smeared
> 
> Heard a news reporter say yesterday that this is the most corrupt administration in history. Between gun running in Libya, gun running in Mexico, using the IRS for political reasons to improve his election odds, and threatening the news media to prevent their 1st Amendment rights, we have a president who is a thug, an IRS that is no longer bipartisan, and a military that is neutered. BO couldn't do a better job of destroying the institutions of this country if he tried. Oops, I guess he has tried.


Have to agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bonbf,
> 
> Great. I'll have a lot of food and whatever you want.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Believe me, you didn't miss much. But it's pretty astonishing when the members of the military start talking publicly against their Commander In Chief--and encouraging other to do the same. I believe in the good old days this was called treason. No surprise that the righties have been buying out the gun stores. Guess the pro-civil war video Joey has been pushing so heavily is a hot item as well these days.


He's retired. I don't know if that makes a difference in speaking out.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He's retired. I don't know if that makes a difference in speaking out.


Probably. Still pretty alarming though--I can't believe some folks would rather take this road than wait three years for the next election.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Sad to say Barak is destroying our country. I hope the next one can repair it. Doubt it, though.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Sad to say Barak is destroying our country. I hope the next one can repair it. Doubt it, though.


Well, there's always Belize. Better move fast though--I'm sure those beachfront mansions are selling like hotcakes.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Believe me, you didn't miss much. But it's pretty astonishing when the members of the military start talking publicly against their Commander In Chief--and encouraging other to do the same. I believe in the good old days this was called treason. No surprise that the righties have been buying out the gun stores. Guess the pro-civil war video Joey has been pushing so heavily is a hot item as well these days.


Suddenly you crave the good old days? So do I. I crave the days when government's power was limited and when we had a Commander In Chief that could be respected. Now we have a Criminal In Chief. Let's impeach him.

I do like the idea of one congresswoman yesterday. Defunding all government entities associated with Obamacare sounds good to me. In fact, I'd defund the Justice Department, the IRS, Health and Human Resources, and the EPA too. Any department abusing their power is a department we don't want or need.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Believe me, you didn't miss much. But it's pretty astonishing when the members of the military start talking publicly against their Commander In Chief--and encouraging other to do the same. I believe in the good old days this was called treason. No surprise that the righties have been buying out the gun stores. Guess the pro-civil war video Joey has been pushing so heavily is a hot item as well these days.


Because one is retired military (or even active dute, for that matter) does not mean that one gives up one's Constitutional rights of free speech, religion, etc....although Bozo would love that to be the case and is trying his hardest to make it so. Military take an oath to protect and defend the Constitution and when they witness obvious attempts to destroy it as they are right now seeing, they actually have an obligation to speak out. When they are out of uniform they can say whatever they want....unless of course, they are in the crosshairs of one of Bozo's Gestapo agencies like the IRS.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Suddenly you crave the good old days? So do I. I crave the days when government's power was limited and when we had a Commander In Chief that could be respected. Now we have a Criminal In Chief. Let's impeach him.
> 
> I do like the idea of one congresswoman yesterday. Defunding all government entities associated with Obamacare sounds good to me. In fact, I'd defund the Justice Department, the IRS, Health and Human Resources, and the EPA too. Any department abusing their power is a department we don't want or need.


In other words you'd rather shut down the country rather than accept universal healthcare. Is this really want you want? Have you ever lived in a country that's being ripped apart by civil war?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The abuse of power we are now becoming aware about is why patriots rose against Britain in 1774 and declared independence. It is coming to a head again because BO and his administration are abusing their power. The gentlemen who wrote the Declaration of Independence were educated men fully aware of how other systems of governance had failed the people by abusing their power. That is why they tried to put in place a balance of power. The Executive branch is supposed to share power with the Judicial and Legislative branches. BO is about to discover he is not a king or czar. He will be humbled, and he should be. The Judicial branch will find him guilty of abuse of power and possibly treason and the Legislative branch will replace him.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Because one is retired military (or even active dute, for that matter) does not mean that one gives up one's Constitutional rights of free speech, religion, etc....although Bozo would love that to be the case and is trying his hardest to make it so. Military take an oath to protect and defend the Constitution and when they witness obvious attempts to destroy it as they are right now seeing, they actually have an obligation to speak out. When they are out of uniform they can say whatever they want....unless of course, they are in the crosshairs of one of Bozo's Gestapo agencies like the IRS.


Speaking out is one thing--but advocating the overthrow of the government is a definite no-no. That's against the law and has been since Day 1 of our nation.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, there's always Belize. Better move fast though--I'm sure those beachfront mansions are selling like hotcakes.


I read a piece in a magazine about the new interest in it being a tourist destination. This was quite a long time ago, so can't remember which magazine... The point is, that the article mentioned that the beachers were swarming with sand fleas. I hope those beachside mansions don't actually include an easy way to get on the beach.  Or maybe certain buyers should have lots of access to the sand and the sand fleas... :mrgreen:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> In other words you'd rather shut down the country rather than accept universal healthcare. Is this really want you want? Have you ever lived in a country that's being ripped apart by civil war?


ObamaCare WILL shut down the country. I think we're all right now living in a country being ripped apart by a civil war of morals.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Bydie said:


> ObamaCare WILL shut down the country.


I very much doubt that. We're the only so-called developed country without some form of universal healthcare. If we, unlike the other thirty-two, can't manage it then I guess we really aren't #1 after all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> ObamaCare WILL shut down the country. I think we're all right now living in a country being ripped apart by a civil war of morals.


 :thumbup: 
The moral decency left this country when One President name Obama, came into office. All he had to do was lead those who think they are in the know and no not a thing follow him. They have and will until he has complete destory this country.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I very much doubt that. We're the only so-called developed country without some form of universal healthcare. If we, unlike the other thirty-two, can't manage it then I guess we really aren't #1 after all.


The governments with universal healthcare are swimming in debt. Those are the governments coming to us with a hand out for a bailout. Are you willing to go down that road? I'm not. I'd rather be strong rather than weak. Diluting our funds by trying to do something for everyone is stupidity. Obamacare has already weakened Medicare and our healthcare system. Wait till 2014.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I read a piece in a magazine about the new interest in it being a tourist destination. This was quite a long time ago, so can't remember which magazine... The point is, that the article mentioned that the beachers were swarming with sand fleas. I hope those beachside mansions don't actually include an easy way to get on the beach.  Or maybe certain buyers should have lots of access to the sand and the sand fleas... :mrgreen:


Both Blaze and Fox Radio are big promoters of the escape-to-Belize movement. It's touted as a tax haven and a place for those who are anxious about their future, and the pictorial ads I've seen show middle-aged Caucasian folks lounging on the beach being waited on hand and foot by grinning natives. That folks are being taken for a ride (literally) is beyond question--I only hope the would-be expatriates have the sense to by a roundtrip ticket--it's a long swim back to the US.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The governments with universal healthcare are swimming in debt. Those are the governments coming to us with a hand out for a bailout. Are you willing to go down that road? I'm not. I'd rather be strong rather than weak. Diluting our funds by trying to do something for everyone is stupidity. Obamacare has already weakened Medicare and our healthcare system. Wait till 2014.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Believe me, you didn't miss much. But it's pretty astonishing when the members of the military start talking publicly against their Commander In Chief--and encouraging other to do the same. I believe in the good old days this was called treason. No surprise that the righties have been buying out the gun stores. Guess the pro-civil war video Joey has been pushing so heavily is a hot item as well these days.


You are missing a lot.

The man in the video is retired; he can say anything he'd like as he has the Right to Free Speech as much as any American.

Are you aware the Commander-In-Chief must defend and support those in the military otherwise he isn't doing what he swore to do by upholding the Constitution of the United States? Isn't that criminal in your book?

Obviously you don't understand the act and definition of treason.

Why cannot folks, from any party, buy the guns they choose? Are you trying to prevent their other Right to own?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> Not to interrupt with fact, but you do know that that consulate was mostly CIA, don't you? That includes SEALS.


Does that mean that their lives are less worthy in your eyes? Is the CIA and it's members not part of your government and directed by the current administration?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Believe me, you didn't miss much. But it's pretty astonishing when the members of the military start talking publicly against their Commander In Chief--and encouraging other to do the same. I believe in the good old days this was called treason. No surprise that the righties have been buying out the gun stores. Guess the pro-civil war video Joey has been pushing so heavily is a hot item as well these days.


Lost again Susan??? :!:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Suddenly you crave the good old days? So do I. I crave the days when government's power was limited and when we had a Commander In Chief that could be respected. Now we have a Criminal In Chief. Let's impeach him.
> 
> I do like the idea of one congresswoman yesterday. Defunding all government entities associated with Obamacare sounds good to me. In fact, I'd defund the Justice Department, the IRS, Health and Human Resources, and the EPA too. Any department abusing their power is a department we don't want or need.


Not a bad idea.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Probably. Still pretty alarming though--I can't believe some folks would rather take this road than wait three years for the next election.


The culture of corruption from this Administration doesn't begin and end with the past Presidential election.

The entire country is under the control and authority of the sitting President and those who care do more than just vote.

I'm glad you seem to take the vote only road.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks Thumper. We live in the woods and there are only older people around. Don't know any boys that can do it.


If you call a church around you maybe they will have a member that needs some work or know someone. You don't need to get down too. I know too well about that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Both Blaze and Fox Radio are big promoters of the escape-to-Belize movement. It's touted as a tax haven and a place for those who are anxious about their future, and the pictorial ads I've seen show middle-aged Caucasian folks lounging on the beach being waited on hand and foot by grinning natives. That folks are being taken for a ride (literally) is beyond question--I only hope the would-be expatriates have the sense to by a roundtrip ticket--it's a long swim back to the US.


I have never seen ads for Belize on Fox News.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It does make a difference. An active duty military person cannot talk or demonstrate anything political. ie, no signs in front yard.


That's what I thought. After retirement, it's different. Thanks Joeysomma.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Sad to say Barak is destroying our country. I hope the next one can repair it. Doubt it, though.


I'll have to agree. A better President will need decades to reverse all that is wrong with this President's policies and course of destruction.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The abuse of power we are now becoming aware about is why patriots rose against Britain in 1774 and declared independence. It is coming to a head again because BO and his administration are abusing their power. The gentlemen who wrote the Declaration of Independence were educated men fully aware of how other systems of governance had failed the people by abusing their power. That is why they tried to put in place a balance of power. The Executive branch is supposed to share power with the Judicial and Legislative branches. BO is about to discover he is not a king or czar. He will be humbled, and he should be. The Judicial branch will find him guilty of abuse of power and possibly treason and the Legislative branch will replace him.


Could be the consequence of all this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Suddenly you crave the good old days? So do I. I crave the days when government's power was limited and when we had a Commander In Chief that could be respected. Now we have a Criminal In Chief. Let's impeach him.
> 
> I do like the idea of one congresswoman yesterday. Defunding all government entities associated with Obamacare sounds good to me. In fact, I'd defund the Justice Department, the IRS, Health and Human Resources, and the EPA too. Any department abusing their power is a department we don't want or need.


Yes - spot on Knit Crazy! :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bydie said:


> Because one is retired military (or even active dute, for that matter) does not mean that one gives up one's Constitutional rights of free speech, religion, etc....although Bozo would love that to be the case and is trying his hardest to make it so. Military take an oath to protect and defend the Constitution and when they witness obvious attempts to destroy it as they are right now seeing, they actually have an obligation to speak out. When they are out of uniform they can say whatever they want....unless of course, they are in the crosshairs of one of Bozo's Gestapo agencies like the IRS.


Yes sir, I mean madam! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I read a piece in a magazine about the new interest in it being a tourist destination. This was quite a long time ago, so can't remember which magazine... The point is, that the article mentioned that the beachers were swarming with sand fleas. I hope those beachside mansions don't actually include an easy way to get on the beach.  Or maybe certain buyers should have lots of access to the sand and the sand fleas... :mrgreen:


My daughter went on a school trip to Belize. She loved it. She said the people were very poor, but they were also very happy. She was surprised, and I think she learned a good lesson from those people. Sometimes I look at how artificial our lives are, and I think we've really missed the boat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> ObamaCare WILL shut down the country. I think we're all right now living in a country being ripped apart by a civil war of morals.


Bydie, I think you make a good point, especially about the civil war of morals. We are so divided - and "divided we fall. "


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Obviously you don't understand the act and definition of treason.


Oh, I think I have it pegged pretty well, but just to be sure let me quote from Merriam-Webster:

trea·son noun \ˈtrē-zən\: the offense of attempting by overt acts to overthrow the government of the state to which the offender owes allegiance.

Food for thought.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> It does make a difference. An active duty military person cannot talk or demonstrate anything political. ie, no signs in front yard.


Actually, not correct joeysomma. An active duty service member is limited to no party affiliation _only_ when in uniform.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have never seen ads for Belize on Fox News.


 Those ads sound disgusting. I haven't seen any ads on Fox News Channel either. Thank goodness.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have never seen ads for Belize on Fox News.


Haven't seen them there--Blaze covers the print ads--heard them on Fox Radio right before the Sean Hannity program. I was absolutely stunned.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh, I think I have it pegged pretty well, but just to be sure let me quote from Merriam-Webster:
> 
> trea·son noun \ˈtrē-zən\: the offense of attempting by overt acts to overthrow the government of the state to which the offender owes allegiance.
> 
> Food for thought.


Exactly what BO is doing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Speaking out is one thing--but advocating the overthrow of the government is a definite no-no. That's against the law and has been since Day 1 of our nation.


What the heck video did you watch? The retired member said remember the Seals had Obama's back when called upon yet Obama didn't have theirs when the Seals called upon him.

That's the definite no-no as you call it. Who is calling for the overthrow of the government - you?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bydie said:


> ObamaCare WILL shut down the country. I think we're all right now living in a country being ripped apart by a civil war of morals.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :thumbup:
> The moral decency left this country when One President name Obama, came into office. All he had to do was lead those who think they are in the know and no not a thing follow him. They have and will until he has complete destory this country.


He is just a movie star. Remember he doesn't know anything about anything? Must be all his mafia doing it because he doesn't know or wasn't there. Oh I forgot they don't know either. God help us either way. The "I DON'T KNOWS" running the country. Pleaaaassse! Susan I have democrat friends that are going out and buying more bullets not just republicans. They are the smart dems. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The governments with universal healthcare are swimming in debt. Those are the governments coming to us with a hand out for a bailout. Are you willing to go down that road? I'm not. I'd rather be strong rather than weak. Diluting our funds by trying to do something for everyone is stupidity. Obamacare has already weakened Medicare and our healthcare system. Wait till 2014.


Exactly correct Knit crazy. Those countries with universal health care wish they could get rid of it since it is bankrupting them and the delays in service are unacceptable.

I remember well, a Brit, who became a US citizens and is now a pundit speaking on a cable news channel in the US about his fear that the USA would emulate the health care system in the United Kingdom.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Both Blaze and Fox Radio are big promoters of the escape-to-Belize movement. It's touted as a tax haven and a place for those who are anxious about their future, and the pictorial ads I've seen show middle-aged Caucasian folks lounging on the beach being waited on hand and foot by grinning natives. That folks are being taken for a ride (literally) is beyond question--I only hope the would-be expatriates have the sense to by a roundtrip ticket--it's a long swim back to the US.


The Blaza and Fox network accept monies from advertisers, that does not mean they promote the 'Belize' movement. Do you not understand advertising and marketing? :roll: I think you've been taken for a ride!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter went on a school trip to Belize. She loved it. She said the people were very poor, but they were also very happy. She was surprised, and I think she learned a good lesson from those people. Sometimes I look at how artificial our lives are, and I think we've really missed the boat.


Listen to Kenny Chesney's song, "Boats." It is one of my favs and nearly identical to the ideas you've expressed here!

"Boats, vessels of Freedom"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh, I think I have it pegged pretty well, but just to be sure let me quote from Merriam-Webster:
> 
> trea·son noun \ˈtrē-zən\: the offense of attempting by overt acts to overthrow the government of the state to which the offender owes allegiance.
> 
> Food for thought.


And the retired member mentioned nothing about acts to overthrow.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Haven't seen them there--Blaze covers the print ads--heard them on Fox Radio right before the Sean Hannity program. I was absolutely stunned.


Why? I see ads for Sandals getaways all the time. I see ads for trips to lots of places. There is nothing wrong with advertising a paradise type getaway. I wouldn't choose Belize as a permanent home, however, as it is a third rate country - just what BO has us heading for. I prefer a government grounded in law so we can throw the gangster bums out when they abuse their power. BO - going, going, GONE, I hope.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Exactly correct Knit crazy. Those countries with universal health care wish they could get rid of it since it is bankrupting them and the delays in service are unacceptable.
> 
> I remember well, a Brit, who became a US citizens and is now a pundit speaking on a cable news channel in the US about his fear that the USA would emulate the health care system in the United Kingdom.


Sorry ladies, but I have to disagree with you on some of the points in the past few posts - Canada's debt is relatively low and our economy has weathered the financial downturns better than many others. I believe most Canadians want an overhaul of the health care system to deal with the service delivery issues and to include more options for private health care, but do not want to eliminate "basic" universal care.

While health care probably contributes to the economic problems of some European countries, I think the bigger problem is the expansion of government into too many sectors with the increase in taxes required to support it


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bydie, here's some information on the Constitutional rights of military personnel:

This info on the Constitutional rights of military personnel is from www.freeadvice.com] which seems to be pretty unbiased.

Does the U.S. Constitution apply to military personnel?
Military personnel are covered by the U.S. Constitution, but not in exactly the same way as civilians are. While military personnel are not excluded from the rights set forth in the Constitution and Bill of Rights, Article I, Section 8, of the Constitution grants Congress the power to make rules for the government and regulation of the land and naval forces.

As a practical matter, most civilian Constitutional rights are afforded to military personnel - although with some differences to fit the military situation. In some areas, such as right to counsel and rights (Miranda) warnings, military personnel have broader protections than those contained in the Constitution. In other areas such as search and seizure, they have reduced expectations of privacy and fewer protections.

Military appellate courts tend to interpret military law as being consistent with Constitutional protections so far as is possible.

Limits to Free Speech:
Article 88 of the UCMJ, 10 U.S.C. 888, makes it a crime for a commissioned military officer to use contemptuous words against the President and Congress, among others. The Department of Defense has also expanded this rule to include all military enlisted personnel (DOD Directive 1344.10). During the Monica Lewinsky scandal, two enlisted members of the military were formally reprimanded for using e-mails to mock President Clinton. Presidents Lincoln, Truman, Carter, Bush, and Obama have all decided to reprimand or remove high ranking officers for public comments that undermine or disobey presidential policy.

Other limits to military free speech include acting disrespectfully to a superior officer, insubordinate conduct, willful disobedience, conduct unbecoming an officer, and conduct prejudicial to good order (bringing disrepute onto themselves and the service) and more. These rules are more accurately described as codes of conduct than limits to free speech.

Free Speech and the Constitution:
Free speech as enshrined in the First Amendment raises intriguing issues for the military. In 1968, twenty-seven enlisted military men were arrested for violating military rules against otherwise free speech. The group continued their activities in a San Francisco Army stockade, where they essentially went on strike, and demanded free access to the press and civilian lawyers. Another case in 1968 resulted in an officer being arrested and convicted for attacking President Johnson as a fascist," even though he was not on active duty but a reserve officer.

The recently repealed Dont Ask, Dont Tell Act (DADT) was a good example of a military policy that many in military service have strong opinions about, but feel they cannot express these opinions usefully without harming their team or mission cohesion. 
Outlets:
Many national polling organizations regularly interview members of the military, such as the Roper or Gallup polling groups. The Stars and Stripes is an official military publication, which helps preserve and improve military morale by offering brutally frank free-speech forums. The existence and continuation of these forums is officially encouraged by the presence of an Ombudsman, who has unique freedom of speech as a surrogate for all soldiers desires to be heard.

What rights do members of the military have when being interrogated by the authorities?:
In the civilian world, one must be advised of his or her rights only during a custodial interrogation. However, the rights of a military member are actually somewhat broader. Article 31 of the UCMJ, 10 U.S.C. 831, requires a rights warning before any military suspect is interrogated - whether the interrogation is custodial in nature or not.

Five Basic Rights:
1.The right to stay silent;
2.The right to talk to a lawyer;
3.The right to stop an interrogation;
4.The right to leave an interrogation;
5.The right to say no to a search.
These rights have to be very specifically stated in order to be valuable. Simply saying I think I might want to talk to someone does not equal asking for lawyer, nor does it equal a demand to stop the interrogation. However, saying I wont speak without a lawyer is clear enough to stop an interrogation. For some reason it does not end, then choose the only sure way to stop it: simply stop talking. The right to remain silent is very important here. While most interrogators are trained (and legally permitted) to be able to lie effectively to a suspect (for the purpose of obtaining incriminating evidence, etc.), the same protections do not apply to those being interrogated; i.e. - if you choose to state a lie instead of saying nothing, you may face potential prosecution for lying even if you did nothing wrong to arrive at that interrogation.

Spousal Privilege:
One of the problem areas for protecting your rights is when a spouse is interrogated. The military investigators increasingly describe their interrogations by other names. So when they interrogate a spouse, they will call it an interview or a meeting or an assessment. However, the military has retained what is called spousal privilege. Unless an alleged crime is against a family member, the spouse cannot be made to testify, no matter what the interrogators say.

Improper Interrogation Practices:
Just as with civilian interrogations, violations of basic rights can result in excluding much, or even all, of any evidence obtained illegally. If the questioner did suspect the member being questioned, and did not read him his rights, any evidence collected would likely be considered "inadmissible" by a court, and thrown out.
Unfortunately, in military law, an attorney does not have to be provided until charges are formally made against a subject. This gives interrogators a chance to exploit the stress of waiting for a lawyer. For instance, a common answer to I want a lawyer is "You can have one, when one is available" or, Why? You arent being charged. When assistance does appear, it may be a paralegal whose advice is to exercise your rights..." The lack of early, aggressive, and effective legal advice can undermine the rights of a suspect under interrogation. As a result, many military personnel will explicitly seek out the services of a civilian lawyer when they are first interrogated, or have one on retainer.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Bydie, here's some information on the Constitutional rights of military personnel:
> 
> This info on the Constitutional rights of military personnel is from www.freeadvice.com] which seems to be pretty unbiased.
> 
> ...


What about retired military as the individual in the video was?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And the retired member mentioned nothing about acts to overthrow.


Smart man...he knows the Fifth Amendment backwards and forwards. There are plenty of folks ready and willing to fill in the gaps.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Why? I see ads for Sandals getaways all the time. I see ads for trips to lots of places. There is nothing wrong with advertising a paradise type getaway. I wouldn't choose Belize as a permanent home, however, as it is a third rate country - just what BO has us heading for. I prefer a government grounded in law so we can throw the gangster bums out when they abuse their power. BO - going, going, GONE, I hope.


I'm actually plan to track down a transcript of that ad since it shows so clearly where the rightist heads are at these days. Nothing wrong with an island vacation, and plenty of retirees live comfortable lives down in Mexico. But touting Belize as a place for folks who are "anxious and concerned about their future" and who desire a tax haven turns it into something else--and not a two-week trip to explore the corral reefs and get a little sun.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CIA FBI


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My daughter went on a school trip to Belize. She loved it. She said the people were very poor, but they were also very happy. She was surprised, and I think she learned a good lesson from those people. Sometimes I look at how artificial our lives are, and I think we've really missed the boat.


I actually think that leaving the country may be the only safe and sane solution for folks so unhappy with the Administration that they're contemplating armed revolt. Whatever else one may say about our government, we're not imprisoned here behind a mess of barbed wire and a moat full of crocodiles. If one feels the situation is hopeless and the country cannot recover, go. Virtually all of us have ancestors who came to the US looking for a better life--maybe you need to take up their quest for yourselves and press onward.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CIA FBI


Why Yarnie, whatever do you mean?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm actually plan to track down a transcript of that ad since it shows so clearly where the rightist heads are at these days. Nothing wrong with an island vacation, and plenty of retirees live comfortable lives down in Mexico. But touting Belize as a place for folks who are "anxious and concerned about their future" and who desire a tax haven turns it into something else--and not a two-week trip to explore the corral reefs and get a little sun.


I don't see it as any different than retirees moving to Mexico. If you go to a financial planner or tax attorney, they can and will give you advice about states or countries to move to that will reduce your tax burden. The trade off, in my mind, is whether you want to live in that state or country. It is a matter of free will where you live.

More power to those seeking to stretch their funds. I am not of a like mind yet, but if it gets too much worse, and it might if we suffer more damage from BO or another like him, I'd consider going. Only the stupid will stay and lose all their constitutional rights or enough of them to make life miserable.

People come to this country now from lots of governments that abuse them. I am prepared to survive the economic downturn BO's policies will bring, and my children are here. But, I can imagine a point where I would no longer choose to live here. It is wait and see for me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Why Yarnie, whatever do you mean?


She means, or I think she does, that big government is watching what we say here. If there is any greater proof that BO has changed this country for the worse, that's it. Free speech is at stake. Who would have thought we could be targeted for speaking our minds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Smart man...he knows the Fifth Amendment backwards and forwards. There are plenty of folks ready and willing to fill in the gaps.


With your obsession of trying to put words in the serviceman's mouth; I'll assume you are one of those folks willing to 'fill in the gaps' for the actions you attempted to tack on another. Shame on you.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Both Blaze and Fox Radio are big promoters of the escape-to-Belize movement. It's touted as a tax haven and a place for those who are anxious about their future, and the pictorial ads I've seen show middle-aged Caucasian folks lounging on the beach being waited on hand and foot by grinning natives. That folks are being taken for a ride (literally) is beyond question--I only hope the would-be expatriates have the sense to by a roundtrip ticket--it's a long swim back to the US.


Why do dems always play the race card. IMHO the above comment is racist and wrong. Where is the common ground on this one libs?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> What about retired military as the individual in the video was?


Was it necessary to copy my entire arm-length post about the Constitutional rights of military personnel just to ask a short question? You can do the research yourself so you don't waste space quoting a long reply from me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning from a cold state today, and tommorw morning only in the 30's. so much for to hot have gone down to too cold. Plants will have to be covered. Having tomatoe basil soup tonight good when it is cool out.
Hope everyone has a good day. 

Lucky Lucy how are you and husband doing today.

West Coast Kitty how aare things going for you? 

CB how are you?

Bon, are you staying out of trouble?

Knit Crazy are you done with planting now? I love your thoughts this morning. You and the rest of the ladies on here.

Knitpresentgifts, proud of you and welcome here, we love people who understsand that we do have certain rights, and all are willing here to stand up for them.
Joeysmoma, where have you been busy I suppose. How about the weaather going on here? Yucky is the only word I can think of. Seem Memorial Day weekend is either cold or raining or seem to be lately to me.

Ah Bydie,you and knitpresentgifts, serve your country well with what you know about military. Seem some do not understand why we need them and their rights too. Proud of both of you for honoring them especial with Memorial Day and what it stands for . Remember all who died for our freedoms. To all that seem to nit pick which war is right or wrong these men still stood up and served our country. I am proud of them and will honor their memory on this day. God bless the families they left behind, and God care for all those who still serve this country .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm actually plan to track down a transcript of that ad since it shows so clearly where the rightist heads are at these days. Nothing wrong with an island vacation, and plenty of retirees live comfortable lives down in Mexico. But touting Belize as a place for folks who are "anxious and concerned about their future" and who desire a tax haven turns it into something else--and not a two-week trip to explore the corral reefs and get a little sun.


Gosh, woman! Do the Lefties take vacations? How do you know who is buying the real estate, unless, of course, you are the realtor and banker for these properties and know your buyers' party affiliations.

Using your logic, the Leftie channels show lots of ads for suing folks and for Viagra and pizza. Shall we assume those products are bought and cater to the needs of only Lefties?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Was it necessary to copy my entire arm-length post about the Constitutional rights of military personnel just to ask a short question? You can do the research yourself so you don't waste space quoting a long reply from me.


Sorry. Just wanted to point out that the military man did not fall under the quotes' area of law.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gosh, woman! Do the Lefties take vacations? How do you know who is buying the real estate, unless, of course, you are the realtor and banker for these properties and know your buyers' party affiliations.
> 
> Using your logic, the Leftie channels show lots of ads for suing folks and for Viagra and pizza. Shall we assume those products are bought and cater to the needs of only Lefties?


 :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Sorry. Just wanted to point out that the military man did not fall under the quotes' area of law.


Asking IF someone who is retired from the military is subject to military law is far different than saying he ISN'T subject to military law. Try saying what you really want to say the first time around.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Knitpresentgifts, proud of you and welcome here, we love people who understsand that we do have certain rights, and all are willing here to stand up for them.
> 
> Ah Bydie,you and knitpresentgifts, serve your country well with what you know about military. Seem some do not understand why we need them and their rights too. Proud of both of you for honoring them especial with Memorial Day and what it stands for . Remember all who died for our freedoms. To all that seem to nit pick which war is right or wrong these men still stood up and served our country. I am proud of them and will honor their memory on this day. God bless the families they left behind, and God care for all those who still serve this country .


The yarn lady, Thank you very much for your wonderful welcome!
I have family and friends who are both retired and active service members and in the reserves and guard. I do know about their rights and love your post about how to honor those who serve.

I'm very disappointed in the lack of honor and gratitude given to service members. Many Americans do not even understand how to proper present Old Glory at their own home yet critique and demean the military and those who serve.

Yet, they are those first to demand retribution and resolution of anyone stepping on their rights and freedoms.

Anyway, I'll be honoring and thanking service members today, this Memorial Day weekend and always.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Sorry. Just wanted to point out that the military man did not fall under the quotes' area of law.


Knitcrazy, I'd advise you to only refer to the Military Code and laws rather than someone's editorial article anyway.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't see it as any different than retirees moving to Mexico. If you go to a financial planner or tax attorney, they can and will give you advice about states or countries to move to that will reduce your tax burden. The trade off, in my mind, is whether you want to live in that state or country. It is a matter of free will where you live.
> 
> More power to those seeking to stretch their funds. I am not of a like mind yet, but if it gets too much worse, and it might if we suffer more damage from BO or another like him, I'd consider going. Only the stupid will stay and lose all their constitutional rights or enough of them to make life miserable.


Retiring to Mexico really isn't an outlandish idea--it's a relatively stable country with lots of American residents, and it's just across the border. Belize isn't any of those things, and it's never a good idea to let fear and/or hysteria stampede one into making a rash decision. You're correct in that people have the right to seek happiness for themselves, but I don't imagine the folks who see their new Belizean condo swept away by a hurricane or see it burn to the ground when some inner-island conflict breaks out are going to return with smiles on their faces.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning from a cold state today, and tommorw morning only in the 30's. so much for to hot have gone down to too cold. Plants will have to be covered. Having tomatoe basil soup tonight good when it is cool out.
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> Lucky Lucy how are you and husband doing today.
> ...


You are such a Christian lady. Thanks for turning us away from our rancorous discussion. Weather in Indiana is threatening rain. DH is putting straw down on garden to act as weed barrier. Between posts I have been working on a purse for my daughter. Finished blocking my top yesterday. The body turned out well. Used I-cord at neck and sleeves, but not thrilled with the look. It's my first use of I-cord. I used 6 rows of seed stitch at bottom. Wondering now if I should have used a similar stitch for neck and cap sleeves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> She means, or I think she does, that big government is watching what we say here. If there is any greater proof that BO has changed this country for the worse, that's it. Free speech is at stake. Who would have thought we could be targeted for speaking our minds.


Knit Crazy - it's actually Yarnie reminding Susan of her threat to alert the FBI and other authorities to the KP posts that she thought were threats to security. Susan (and others) claimed that Ravelry members had been investigated by the FBI and thought KP should be in line too


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And the retired member mentioned nothing about acts to overthrow.


If they are retired there is nothing stopping them from speaking their minds. They are citizens with 1st ammendment rights just like any of us. Doesn't mean they want to overthrow the government if they are just speaking their mind.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She means, or I think she does, that big government is watching what we say here. If there is any greater proof that BO has changed this country for the worse, that's it. Free speech is at stake. Who would have thought we could be targeted for speaking our minds.


No, she doesn't. About a year ago I almost got laughed off the site when, during a similar spate of anti-government talk, I warned that Internet sites were not above agency scrutiny. That was before Benghazi, before the Boston Bombers, before the IRS scandal....WHO'S LAUGHING NOW?


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Knit Crazy - it's actually Yarnie reminding Susan of her threat to alert the FBI and other authorities to the KP posts that she thought were threats to security. Susan (and others) claimed that Ravelry members had been investigated by the FBI and thought KP should be in line too


Wrong. It was Al who volunteered to inform the FBI after lukelucy wished for a bomb be dropped on Obama's head during his first trip to Israel. I sounded a general warning about government scrutiny long before that, after reading about a couple of political sites on Ravelry that got shut down.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> If they are retired there is nothing stopping them from speaking their minds. They are citizens with 1st ammendment rights just like any of us. Doesn't mean they want to overthrow the government if they are just speaking their mind.


Agreed. I posted prior that all servicemen have no limits to political speech when not in uniform. For example, a service member may post a support sign in his yard for a political candidate or attend a political rally.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Haven't seen them there--Blaze covers the print ads--heard them on Fox Radio right before the Sean Hannity program. I was absolutely stunned.


Beck has predicted a lot of things that have happened, and I listened to him and watched his show when it was free. But even then, he has some ads that really turned me off. One was about a cruise - for conservatives only! It was totally obnoxious. Just snobby. I doubt many people would be interested.

And all the channels that advertise gold! If William Devane gets into my tv one more time, I may have to go out there and knock him off that horse - or out of the airplane - or away from the mantle. We've seen him in so many different places - nothing's left but the the bathroom! No, thank you.

The way they talk about gold, I picture them throwing gold coins in the air and laughing wickedly as they are showered by them.

Mind you, I know gold is valuable, but I have to laugh when they say you can hold it. OH, goodie. But hey, I don't have any gold so I'm just jealous.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is just a movie star. Remember he doesn't know anything about anything? Must be all his mafia doing it because he doesn't know or wasn't there. Oh I forgot they don't know either. God help us either way. The "I DON'T KNOWS" running the country. Pleaaaassse! Susan I have democrat friends that are going out and buying more bullets not just republicans. They are the smart dems. :thumbup:


I think there was a "know-nothing party" once upon a time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Beck has predicted a lot of things that have happened, and I listened to him and watched his show when it was free. But even then, he has some ads that really turned me off. One was about a cruise - for conservatives! It was totally obnoxious. Just snobby.
> 
> And all the channels that advertise gold! If William Devane gets into my tv one more time, I may have to go out there and knock him off that horse - or out of the airplane - or away from the mantle. We've seen him in so many different places - nothing's left but the the bathroom! No, thank you.
> 
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Knit Crazy - it's actually Yarnie reminding Susan of her threat to alert the FBI and other authorities to the KP posts that she thought were threats to security. Susan (and others) claimed that Ravelry members had been investigated by the FBI and thought KP should be in line too


You are RIGHT
And as you can see lieing continues and words are twisted from what was said to what is being change to now.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gosh, woman! Do the Lefties take vacations? How do you know who is buying the real estate, unless, of course, you are the realtor and banker for these properties and know your buyers' party affiliations.
> 
> Using your logic, the Leftie channels show lots of ads for suing folks and for Viagra and pizza. Shall we assume those products are bought and cater to the needs of only Lefties?


Advertisers know their audience--yes, if Viagra products and pizza are being pushed heavily on leftist channels I'd assume those are the folks most willing to purchase them. And if gold and Belize are being touted on Fox I'd assume those subscribers--mostly conservatives--are the targets.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And as you can see lieing continues and words are twisted from what was said to what has been change to know.


Want me to pull up that series of posts, Yarnie? Easy as pie--and watching you eat crow would be a real treat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Want me to pull up that series of posts, Yarnie? Easy as pie.


Go ahead! Do it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Advertisers know their audience--yes, if Viagra products and pizza are being pushed heavily on leftist channels I'd assume those are the folks most willing to purchase them. And if gold and Belize are being touted on Fox I'd assume those subscribers--mostly conservatives--are the targets.


Right. But they advertise for normal people - meaning not just the mega-bucks folks - on Fox too.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Go ahead! Do it.


You got it. Does anyone object if I fill some pages here with those two series of posts? I can post the start date and a link if the first option takes up too much room.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Advertisers know their audience--yes, if Viagra products and pizza are being pushed heavily on leftist channels I'd assume those are the folks most willing to purchase them. And if gold and Belize are being touted on Fox I'd assume those subscribers--mostly conservatives--are the targets.


I assume differently. Those buying gold and island real estate are the wealthy and those who invest intelligently and are not categorized into party affiliation.

If you consider Congress (as you have) the Democrat party has the most and wealthiest members so if your logic is correct, Fox sponsors would be targeting mostly to the Dems not the Conservatives. P.S. I repeat, it isn't Fox, doing the targeting - its the sponsors buying ad time on Fox.

Doesn't play out that way; your assumption fails.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I assume differently. Those buying gold and island real estate are the wealthy and those who invest intelligently and are not categorized into party affiliation.


And I'd assume the wealthy, whatever their Party affiliation, would know better than to buy island real estate in a country as unstable as Belize.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> You got it. Does anyone object if I fill some pages here with those two series of posts? I can post the start date and a link if the first option takes up too much room.


I object, I don't want to see your vile post ... ever.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> And I'd assume the wealthy, whatever their Party affiliation, would know better than to buy island real estate in a country as unstable as Belize.


And you know the wealthy are stupid as they buy there and that is not a good investment. How exactly do you know this? Sounds to me you are 1) either jealous of the wealthy or 2) you are wealthy and stupid and have made an investment in Belize and want to dump (I mean sell) it to someone else.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Advertisers are going to go where they have an audience! Check the number of viewers/listeners and you will find that Fox News has more viewers, so of course companies are going to advertise there.

Speaking of Belize, I really don't think it is that unstable. I remember reading about this when this came up before.

People going there could remind me of the people in 
Marigold Hotel movie, people searching for a new beginning.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> His shoulder was back in place, but he had torn ligaments. The doctor told me that there was a lot of "debris" in his arm that was cleaned out as well as arthritis. Right now patient is lying in bed, white as a ghost. Fed him crackers and yoghurt and ginger ale - as he requested. I will be doing everything for him for a long while. I am exhausted as well.
> 
> I can see the grass growing which means I'll be on the tractor soon...


I'm glad surgery was a success. Remember to take care of yourself too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You got it. Does anyone object if I fill some pages here with those two series of posts? I can post the start date and a link if the first option takes up too much room.


My objection is that you are even on a conservative, 
Chrisitan site with your dribble.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I object, I don't want to see your vile post ... ever.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Advertisers know their audience--yes, if Viagra products and pizza are being pushed heavily on leftist channels I'd assume those are the folks most willing to purchase them. And if gold and Belize are being touted on Fox I'd assume those subscribers--mostly conservatives--are the targets.


Yaaaawwwnn


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I object, I don't want to see your vile post ... ever.


Too too bad... the brouhaha began on Smoking and Obamacare #4 on March 22. LL's infamous post was made in the late morning, but it took a couple of hours for folks to notice it and get upset.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Wasn't able to view for some reason. I had heard that the consulate was mostly a CIA operation. Makes sense considering how hard BO is trying to cover up what happened. Doesn't make sense that Stevens was there at all unless he was part of the CIA operation. We'll know soon though. The truth is coming out. I doubt if any Dems will get elected in 2014. Too much corruption. Even those not part of these coverups will get smeared
> 
> Heard a news reporter say yesterday that this is the most corrupt administration in history. Between gun running in Libya, gun running in Mexico, using the IRS for political reasons to improve his election odds, and threatening the news media to prevent their 1st Amendment rights, we have a president who is a thug, an IRS that is no longer bipartisan, and a military that is neutered. BO couldn't do a better job of destroying the institutions of this country if he tried. Oops, I guess he has tried.


I think this comes under Obama's fundamental transformation of America campaign slogan. Chicago style politics on steroids.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Too too bad... the brouhaha began on Smoking and Obamacare #4 on March 22. LL's infamous post was made in the late morning, but it took a couple of hours for folks to notice it and get upset.


Why would you want to intentionally rehash it then? Move on and hope for better.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

CB? I posted something for you in Obamacare


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why would you want to intentionally rehash it then? Move on and hope for better.


Because she is a trouble maker that is why.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is just a movie star. Remember he doesn't know anything about anything? Must be all his mafia doing it because he doesn't know or wasn't there. Oh I forgot they don't know either. God help us either way. The "I DON'T KNOWS" running the country. Pleaaaassse! Susan I have democrat friends that are going out and buying more bullets not just republicans. They are the smart dems. :thumbup:


If everyone in the higher positions/levels of government don't know anything, who is running the country? Are the low grade level employees running the country and telling their "superiors" what to do? If this is the case, why waste all the campaign money on "high level positions"? I'm so confused.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Because she is a trouble maker that is why.


Do tell. The righties certainly had plenty to say at the time--in fact, people from all over the political spectrum chimed in. It was one of the liveliest discussions we ever had and ran for an amazing number of pages.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

damemary said:


> Not to interrupt with fact, but you do know that that consulate was mostly CIA, don't you? That includes SEALS.


And that has what to do with the price of eggs in China?

Americans were *murdered*. On *American* soil (that's what embassies are). By a *terrorist* group (that's what Lybia said. It is disgusting to most Americans that your avatar said, "So what!"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Because she is a trouble maker that is why.


Thanks for the heads up Country Bumpkins. I've engaged in several conversations with her but keep getting slammed by many others while doing so.

Someone sent me a private message and suggested I follow this thread instead of one I found as it is more balanced, but slams happen here as well and not only to me.

I believe I'll just ignore and converse with the sane posters I meet!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all who want to see what I have posted go to my profile and click on post, then go to page 81 and read to page 76. 
I am not ashamed of what I posted. 

So there you have not won not in my book, you are the one who loses. 

Susan I still pray for you no matter how you act.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He's retired. I don't know if that makes a difference in speaking out.


Yes it does. As a retiree, he is now a private citizen and is no longer subject to military law. So he can speak out. Hey, the Dems have talked other retirees into doing it in the past. So when one speaks out against a Dem, there's something wrong with that? I don't think so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> CB? I posted something for you in Obamacare


CountryBumpkins: I noticed this message of BrattyPatty's was originally a slam to me, the normal, telling me off. Now it is a message directed to you.

How does one change a posted message like that?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> And I'd assume the wealthy, whatever their Party affiliation, would know better than to buy island real estate in a country as unstable as Belize.


Most of the rich with enough money to rent or buy property in Belize or another Caribbean country have enough financial sense or advice not to do something not in their best interests. But some like Charlie Rangel, who owns a Dominican Republic beach house, don't manage investments well. He got in trouble for not reporting rental income on that property. i wouldn't want him managing my money.

This is a dumb thing to focus on unless the wealth is from ill-gotten sources. How people spend their money is not our business.

The rich have better ways to make funds non-taxable than Belize property. We learned in the last election that both BO and Romney had funds in Cayman banks. It's only smart to protect what you have, especially when you have a government so greedy that they can't wait to get their hands on the $$.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Speaking out is one thing--but advocating the overthrow of the government is a definite no-no. That's against the law and has been since Day 1 of our nation.


Thomas Jefferson (remember him?) said that when a government no longer respected the rights of the majority (key word, there, *majority*) then it was time to revolt. He went on to say he thought about once every 20 years or so....

I am not advocating the violent overthrow of the gov't, but that man in the White House has no respect for life, our Constitution, or the (now here's something all you Liberals don't want to hear) *Christians values we were founded on.* So he has GOT to go.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Beck has predicted a lot of things that have happened, and I listened to him and watched his show when it was free. But even then, he has some ads that really turned me off. One was about a cruise - for conservatives only! It was totally obnoxious. Just snobby. I doubt many people would be interested.
> 
> And all the channels that advertise gold! If William Devane gets into my tv one more time, I may have to go out there and knock him off that horse - or out of the airplane - or away from the mantle. We've seen him in so many different places - nothing's left but the the bathroom! No, thank you.
> 
> ...


I think of McScrooge Duck (Donald Duck's uncle) going "swimming" in his sea of gold in his vault. He actually dives into piles of gold and swims around under the gold. Maybe that will be william Devane's next commercial. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Soloweygirl,

Thanks. I took care of my elderly father for 4 1/2 years in our house (husband helped a lot). So, this is not as bad. But he keeps calling me...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> And you know the wealthy are stupid as they buy there and that is not a good investment. How exactly do you know this? Sounds to me you are 1) either jealous of the wealthy or 2) you are wealthy and stupid and have made an investment in Belize and want to dump (I mean sell) it to someone else.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Smart man...he knows the Fifth Amendment backwards and forwards.


So does the woman from the IRS. Only her version is, "I'm completely innocent, but I'm taking the 5th." Yeah, that makes sense. NO IT DOESN'T! The 5th was designed so that someone could not be made to testify against *himself*. Therefore, the woman's statement is, at best oxymoronic.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> Thanks. I took care of my elderly father for 4 1/2 years in our house (husband helped a lot). So, this is not as bad. But he keeps calling me...


Under no circumstances are you to give that man a bell!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I actually think that leaving the country may be the only safe and sane solution for folks so unhappy with the Administration that they're contemplating armed revolt. Whatever else one may say about our government, we're not imprisoned here behind a mess of barbed wire and a moat full of crocodiles. If one feels the situation is hopeless and the country cannot recover, go. Virtually all of us have ancestors who came to the US looking for a better life--maybe you need to take up their quest for yourselves and press onward.


Then perhaps Nobama should be the one to move...to say Egypt, where he can come out of the Muslim closet, persecute Christians and Jews to his hearts content, and, generally, be himself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Under no circumstances are you to give that man a bell!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Too funny! Take it from one who knows, and heed Solowey's advice! :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Then perhaps Nobama should be the one to move...to say Egypt, where he can come out of the Muslim closet, persecute Christians and Jews to his hearts content, and, generally, be himself.


 :shock: I think this is feigned shock and agreement face.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Was it necessary to copy my entire arm-length post about the Constitutional rights of military personnel just to ask a short question? You can do the research yourself so you don't waste space quoting a long reply from me.


Here, here. I really don't like it when people do that. Once you hit, "Quote Reply," you can edit the quote, so you can remove the stuff you don't need.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> You got it. Does anyone object if I fill some pages here with those two series of posts? I can post the start date and a link if the first option takes up too much room.


I don't understand. Why are you posting them?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I assume differently. Those buying gold and island real estate are the wealthy and those who invest intelligently and are not categorized into party affiliation.
> 
> If you consider Congress (as you have) the Democrat party has the most and wealthiest members so if your logic is correct, Fox sponsors would be targeting mostly to the Dems not the Conservatives. P.S. I repeat, it isn't Fox, doing the targeting - its the sponsors buying ad time on Fox.
> 
> Doesn't play out that way; your assumption fails.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> And I'd assume the wealthy, whatever their Party affiliation, would know better than to buy island real estate in a country as unstable as Belize.


Don't know about Belize. If it's unstable, you'd think they wouldn't buy there, but who else can afford it?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Soloweygirl,

He asked for a bell and there wasn't one. Thanks for the tip. No bell!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> He asked for a bell and there wasn't one. Thanks for the tip. No bell!


Can he call you on your cell phone?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think of McScrooge Duck (Donald Duck's uncle) going "swimming" in his sea of gold in his vault. He actually dives into piles of gold and swims around under the gold. Maybe that will be william Devane's next commercial. :lol: :lol:


That one I would watch! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

No, shouting works best. I never know where my cell is. But, I am around to hear him. He's sleeping now...Yayyyy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Soloweygirl,
> 
> Thanks. I took care of my elderly father for 4 1/2 years in our house (husband helped a lot). So, this is not as bad. But he keeps calling me...


Been there ----- exhausting and worrisome. I once read you should put a sign on the nursery door, "This too shall pass." You probably need one right about now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I will feel better tomorrow after I get some sleep. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't know about Belize. If it's unstable, you'd think they wouldn't buy there, but who else can afford it?


The property is very cheap. These people are so poor that the masses have no doors or window glass/screens. The government is keeping land cost low so Americans come and hire their people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :shock: I think this is feigned shock and agreement face.


I just know that's my favorite face!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why would you want to intentionally rehash it then? Move on and hope for better.


I agree, it was so far in the past...........snort


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I will feel better tomorrow after I get some sleep. Thanks for your support.


True. And it should get a little better every day. They just send people home too soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I agree, it was so far in the past...........snort


I don't know what you two are talking about, but I have found these words of wisdom fit every situation:

"What difference does it make NOW?" :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> So does the woman from the IRS. Only her version is, "I'm completely innocent, but I'm taking the 5th." Yeah, that makes sense. NO IT DOESN'T! The 5th was designed so that someone could not be made to testify against *himself*. Therefore, the woman's statement is, at best oxymoronic.


Dershowitz said Lerner can be held in contempt, arrested and put in the congressional jail because you can only plead the 5th if you say nothing else. I didn't even know there was a congressional jail, but she belongs there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know what you two are talking about, but I have found these words of wisdom fit every situation:
> 
> "What difference does it make NOW?" :roll:


I wasn't here for this fight, and suggest it is not relevant to anyone but Susan.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the dems are figuring out just how much a difference it makes, yippie


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know what you two are talking about, but I have found these words of wisdom fit every situation:
> 
> "What difference does it make NOW?" :roll:


Ooh, you are a very bad girl! :shock:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Can he call you on your cell phone?


Don't give him any ideas!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ooh, you are a very bad girl! :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know what you two are talking about, but I have found these words of wisdom fit every situation:
> 
> "What difference does it make NOW?" :roll:


 :roll: :!:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Advertisers know their audience--yes, if Viagra products and pizza are being pushed heavily on leftist channels I'd assume those are the folks most willing to purchase them. And if gold and Belize are being touted on Fox I'd assume those subscribers--mostly conservatives--are the targets.


Advertisers are going to advertise where there is an audience! Check cable news ratings and see what station has the highest rating! It's FOX News, why waste money if you aren't reaching anyone!

Don't think Belize is unstable from my research when you brought up this topic before. Don't even know if they have an army.

Really I think of people who go there as the people in Hotel Marigold, maybe starting over or maybe trying to figure out a place to live cheaply since they could have lost their retirement funds.

Seems like one of the couples I read about were teachers from CA, so I doubt wealthy or even conservative.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have you ever seen an active duty person, not in uniform, make a statement in public about the government? They are not allowed to put campaign signs on their personal property. If they discuss politics in private, it is ok. But not in public.
> 
> Of course their vote is private, but no campaigning even in civilian clothes. Info provided by my SIL (retired-Army National Guard).


I admire their self-discipline.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Have you ever seen an active duty person, not in uniform, make a statement in public about the government?
> 
> >>>> Yes and have had lengthy discussions with them as well. Because not in uniform, I had no idea if he was a service member or not until told so or because I already knew so.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This link give defines active military, gives two comprehensive lists of can do and cannot do, and give name and link to the person who wrote the article.

http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/militarylaw1/a/milpolitics_3.htm


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey kpg, I hear you are a man. No wait a minute, some gal called Cerf, or snarky. I think they are stalking you too, so welcome to the party regardless of your gender.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> This link give defines active military, gives two comprehensive lists of can do and cannot do, and give name and link to the person who wrote the article.
> 
> http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/militarylaw1/a/milpolitics_3.htm


I have both family and friends in the military some of the highest ranks. My statements are factual. I did not take the time to review this link. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Have you ever seen an active duty person, not in uniform, make a statement in public about the government?


Here's a concrete example you might understand: former Senator Scott Brown of Massachusetts. Active Col in JAG and active Army National Guard.

He obviously speaks to his party policies when campaigning for his Senate seat, spoke in public, was not in uniform while doing so and presumably had political signs in his front yard. He was able to do so because he did not represent his beliefs and statements as being endorsed by his service membership.

All kinds of rules apply depending on status and what service (military, reserves, guard) and the present held positions, but your SIL's opinions are incorrect as you described them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Hey kpg, I hear you are a man. No wait a minute, some gal called Cerf, or snarky. I think they are stalking you too, so welcome to the party regardless of your gender.


I believe you mean me? What is up with this stuff anyway? Feel free to Private Message me as I recently figured out how to respond to folks that way. Thanks for your civil dialogue and support.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie
> 
> You were right, I have been busy. Grandparents day at the Grandboys school. Then activities at Church helping host an evening and a day with the Haitian Pastor and his family that we support.
> 
> Tonight we have freeze warnings. No plants out yet, but I hope the ash tree will survive this one. It froze last year after leafing then the leaves came again, only a few so far this year. Of course it is the one that has the bird feeders, and the closest to the house.


Hope it doesn't freeze but if it does hope so short a time that your ash tree doesn't lose it's leaves. After last years freeze, and then the dought sure it had an affect on all the trees. 
How did grandparents day go? It had to be fun.

How nice that you got to meet the pastor and family that your church supports.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The Haitian Pastor and family has been supported by the entire church the last 2 1/2 years. We (the church) brought him to the US (Chicago) to go to school to get Masters of Divinity. We moved him into his apartment along with supplying everything needed in the apartment. So we have seen him many times. They are a part of our Church family.


Isn't that wonderful you are helping God's word to be spead to others through this man.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have both family and friends in the military some of the highest ranks. My statements are factual. I did not take the time to review this link. Thank you.


Well, since two people disagreed and I didn't know, I decided to check it out. Nobody has to read it. I guess some people already know this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you for the link. It says just what my son-in-law stated. He was active duty (full-time) national guard. He was not a weekend warrior like most of the guard is.
> 
> It sounds like Scott Brown was in the weekend warrior classification class. Therefore, he is not (full time) active duty.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Joeysomma. Again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Before I leave for the night. Joeysmoma, You always put forth the facts, and I love to read your post.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon, what a love you are and try so hard to get others to think and act in away that is not mean but kind. Good for you don't give up,some day they will hear you, you are RIGHT.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Offtoknit, I wish I was a brave as you are, you have stood up to such unkind ladies, and never lost site of what this goverment is doing to this nation. 

You really are the kind of person we all should be, never back down always put forward the truth. 

You lady are something, you don't give up you stick to your beliefs. I admire you for all you have posted.

Thanks for that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB the light that God has put forth you carry with such love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you feeling better Yarnie? We had those allergies 2 months ago. Zertec helps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Knitting, you are so sweet, and enjoy your post so much. Have learned so much about your country. Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitcrazy, love your post to. You take no nonsense, and put it out there. But still share your life. I am glad you join us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with you. I won't sing this time but I've got a scripture for us.Proverbs 17:17. A friend loves at all times. Love y'all!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you feeling better Yarnie? We had those allergies 2 months ago. Zertec helps.


Nay but will get better eventual Have prescription from doctor but as eye nose and throat Dr. said the last couple of years allergies are getting worst for most people. So just have to live with it. 
But sure would like to lay down in bed at night, instead of lounge chair. 
But their are people in this world who are suffering more than a little allergy so I should not complain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I agree with you. I won't sing this time but I've got a scripture for us.Proverbs 17:17. A friend loves at all times. Love y'all!


double that and you said it so nicely. Love you lady of faith.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB the light that God has put forth you carry with such love.


You are so sweet! XXX


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Did they tell you to wake him up for a pain pill??? Almost like waking someone up for a sleeping pill.

It is important for him to take his pain med before his PT.

Take care and be kind to the caregiver. Does he get home health or out-patient therapy?



Lukelucy said:


> Thank you CB and Yarnlady. Had to set my alarm last night (hospital's orders) every 4 hours to give him pain pills. Percocet. He is totally down. Must cut his food (right arm affected). Dogs up at 5:00 to go for a walk. So, I am SO tired this morning....
> 
> Thank you both for being there. I so wish we were all neighbors. Can it be arranged?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ruknitting forgot you , and lucky lucy I am sorry about that.
You both have put forth your beliefs and have come under fire, but came back with your truths too. Yeah for ourside many good people who are the best.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Sometimes the entire post is quoted in case someone missed it the first time and we think it is relevant.



SeattleSoul said:


> Bydie, here's some information on the Constitutional rights of military personnel:
> 
> This info on the Constitutional rights of military personnel is from www.freeadvice.com] which seems to be pretty unbiased.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> some like Charlie Rangel, who owns a Dominican Republic beach house, don't manage investments well. He got in trouble for not reporting rental income on that property. i wouldn't want him managing my money. .


I remember that. What kind of a penalty did he get? And any jail time for tax evasion? I don't think so.

Have We the People received all the outstanding taxes from those members of o's cabinet and his tzars? What is the outstanding balance as of today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I remember that. What kind of a penalty did he get? And any jail time for tax evasion? I don't think so.
> 
> Have We the People received all the outstanding taxes from those members of o's cabinet and his tzars? What is the outstanding balance as of today?


Don't forget Holder and not paying his taxes. Seem if you like The big O or serve under him. You are welcome to do what ever you like and are not held accountable.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

going to get all sentimental too - this is such a loving and supportive place to be. I'm thankful for meeting all of you, learning from you and becoming friends.

Today was an especially wonderful day because DH is safely back at home. Hope eveyone has a good night. God Bless


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is good news Kitty. Did he have a nice visit with the family?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Sometimes the entire post is quoted in case someone missed it the first time and we think it is relevant.


I think it's far easier to reference the post, where it is and go on from there with one's own remarks. I can say "Jane Doe, this is my response to your post about chicken noodle soup on page 57." Anyone who needs to read the post in question can easily do that. Maybe it's just my old brain not working too well, but when I scroll through some of the really long posts, I forget ehat i wanted to say in the first place. I don't think that helps maintain a good discussion. Try my idea out. You might find you like it. :thumbup: I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but you didn't need to quote my post as part of what you wanted to say to me. I remember what I posted. I'm just suggesting something I think would benefit all of us.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I think it's far easier to reference the post, where it is and go on from there with one's own remarks. I can say "Jane Doe, this is my response to your post about chicken noodle soup on page 57." Anyone who needs to read the post in question can easily do that. Maybe it's just my old brain not working too well, but when I scroll through some of the really long posts, I forget ehat i wanted to say in the first place. I don't think that helps maintain a good discussion. Try my idea out. You might find you like it. :thumbup: I'm not trying to give you a hard time, but you didn't need to quote my post as part of what you wanted to say to me. I remember what I posted. I'm just suggesting something I think would benefit all of us.


That was a snarky statement imho.

The conservatives on this thread rarely write long posts, that is usually done on different threads. Why don't you suggest that idea over at the Obama thread and see their reaction


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I think it's far easier to reference the post, where it is and go on from there with one's own remarks.


I agree with you, SS. It can feel a bit uncomfortable cutting someone's quote down, but it's probably necessary. I remember the early days in the thread when posts contained multiple quotes--sometimes five or more boxes. They were very difficult to read and caused a lot of confusion and arguments over who said what.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> going to get all sentimental too - this is such a loving and supportive place to be. I'm thankful for meeting all of you, learning from you and becoming friends.
> 
> Today was an especially wonderful day because DH is safely back at home. Hope eveyone has a good night. God Bless


Yeah! Glad he's home safely.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> That was a snarky statement imho.
> 
> The conservatives on this thread rarely write long posts, that is usually done on different threads. Why don't you suggest that idea over at the Obama thread and see their reaction


I specifically said I wasn't trying to give anyone a hard time and that I was making a suggestion that might be useful in our discussions. I really don't understand why you say my statement is snarky.

Posting my statement here first was just a fluke. I was reading things here, there were some long quotes and I said what I said. I plan to do the same elsewhere but didn't get that far yesterday.

Again, try my idea. You might like it. Those two sentences are genuine, positive remarks, not an attack of any kind whatsoever.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> That was a snarky statement imho.
> 
> The conservatives on this thread rarely write long posts, that is usually done on different threads. Why don't you suggest that idea over at the Obama thread and see their reaction


OK, I've posted my remark about quoting very long posts on "Smoking and Obamacare" and "L.O.L.L",and hope they understand my point a little more clearly than you did. I'll repeat, I am suggesting something that might aid discussion here and elsewhere and I mean it in a very positive way. And, as I said, I'm not trying to give you or anyone else here a hard time. I'm sorry you misunderstood me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you SS .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you SS .


You're welcome, CB. I hope everyone understand that I'm trying to be constructive.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning eveyone. Look like we're going to have a beautiful day, the sun is shining, a light breeze and no rain in the forecast. DH is safely back from Alberta - he had to drive thru a small snow storm in the mountains, but no other problems. He had a great visit with family and friends but is glad to be home again. 

I had packed some of my Mom's china, paper tole art and photos when I was there in March, but it seems she has added to our gifts. I now have even more gnomes and garden ornaments for my flower beds. (Yarnie - maybe I should name 1 of them Ole??) My folks moved into a senior's apartment in April and had to downsize.

Hope you slept a little better Yarnie. Hope all of you have a safe and enjoyable long weekend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I did sleep better thank you. Glad your love arrived home safe. Snow yuck, but suppose up there it is normal.Ah a Ole in the garden to funny. Best be careful could lead to trouble that one.

Cat having funny with what I was missing stitch markers. 

Covered all the plants last night due to frost warning. Hope your tree came through it o.k. Joeysmoma. 
How are you today knitpresentgifts?

Don't know what I want to do today, just don't feel like doing anything here.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You can come and help me clean my craft room.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh I did sleep better thank you. Glad your love arrived home safe. Snow yuck, but suppose up there it is normal.Ah a Ole in the garden to funny. Best be careful could lead to trouble that one.
> 
> Cat having funny with what I was missing stitch markers.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> You can come and help me clean my craft room.


Only if you help me with mine. Two years hubby promise he would help me paint it here. Empty it almost out and now filled up again.

Plus added more yarn and had to buy another plastic container. So much yarn forgotten what pattern will use it for. I really have to day away from yarn stores. But email from Berroco Knit bits, new book and am thinking I might have to buy it.

I really have to go on a yarn and book diet. But I really like the thought of when I am gone my sons will have to go through it all. I have said this before it's a mother's revenge. My I am the nasty one today. But not any different from any other day. :roll:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure you are the right person to help me. I need someone who has no problem saying "TOSS!" You may be too much like me.....someday I'll........ Funny thing is that when someone -family or friend or foe needs something they know who to ask.



theyarnlady said:


> Only if you help me with mine. Two years hubby promise he would help me paint it here. Empty it almost out and now filled up again.
> 
> Plus added more yarn and had to buy another plastic container. So much yarn forgotten what pattern will use it for. I really have to day away from yarn stores. But email from Berroco Knit bits, new book and am thinking I might have to buy it.
> 
> I really have to go on a yarn and book diet. But I really like the thought of when I am gone my sons will have to go through it all. I have said this before it's a mother's revenge. My I am the nasty one today. But not any different from any other day. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I am just like you and Yarnie. I keep adding boxes and garbage cans of yarn. When my daughter comes, she will go through my "yarn store" to find something she wants to use. My boys tell me I could start my own yarn store.


Oh maybe that's what the three of us should do open a yarn shop.

Wait a minute, that may not be a good idea. We probably spend all our time in swapping yarn. Then want it back as we finially found the pattern we were looking for. I know we should just give all the yarn to West Coast Kitty, she could open a second hand yarn shop and then we would not be so tempted. No thats not a good idea. 
How about we rent a warehouse, just think of all the funny we would have adding more to what we all ready have.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I have decided, well attempt to decide, to find yarn in one of my many and not so secret places and knit with it. Well I found some Rowan and am going to knit up a Stephen West shawl, called Bolting. Looks pretty straight forward, like the textures for a this yarn.

Will probably start it in a day or so. Need to weave in some ends from my last project (HATE WEAVING IN ENDS)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I have decided, well attempt to decide, to find yarn in one of my many and not so secret places and knit with it. Well I found some Rowan and am going to knit up a Stephen West shawl, called Bolting. Looks pretty straight forward, like the textures for a this yarn.
> 
> Will probably start it in a day or so. Need to weave in some ends from my last project (HATE WEAVING IN ENDS)


oh it sounds so nice, I love Rowan yarn. Pattern sounds interesting.

I am with you hate doing the weaving of ends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> How are you today knitpresentgifts?
> 
> Frankly, feeling sad for America. With all the scandals in the news and me getting critiqued and vilified for wanting to honor American service members in another thread, I'm planning to get some constructive projects finished from my UFO pile and forget what I've read here today. Well, not here, in this thread, but elsewhere.
> 
> Don't know what I want to do today, just don't feel like doing anything here.


Hope you have a blessed weekend and please honor our deceased soldiers. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> You can come and help me clean my craft room.


I'll help! I love to organize and would love to clean my craft room as well. I'll be inspired by helping first with yours.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Only if you help me with mine. Two years hubby promise he would help me paint it here. Empty it almost out and now filled up again.
> 
> Plus added more yarn and had to buy another plastic container. So much yarn forgotten what pattern will use it for. I really have to day away from yarn stores. But email from Berroco Knit bits, new book and am thinking I might have to buy it.
> 
> I really have to go on a yarn and book diet. But I really like the thought of when I am gone my sons will have to go through it all. I have said this before it's a mother's revenge. My I am the nasty one today. But not any different from any other day. :roll:


You, are a dear! Love your Mother's Revenge comment.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> oh it sounds so nice, I love Rowan yarn. Pattern sounds interesting.
> 
> I am with you hate doing the weaving of ends.


me three ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Rowan has a "new" to me yarn called Flower Yarn. When you knit it it creates little flowers. Very neat.

Has anyone knit with it?? I'm going to try it.



theyarnlady said:


> oh it sounds so nice, I love Rowan yarn. Pattern sounds interesting.
> 
> I am with you hate doing the weaving of ends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hope you have a blessed weekend and please honor our deceased soldiers. Thank you.


Always have and always will. WE are blessed in this nation to have so many who have serve this nation and continue to serve. 
My Dad is 94 years old, and was able to go on honor flight to Washington DC to see the World War II memorial. 
When I see people who are in the service of our country I try to thank them if I can.

We honor celebritys, sports players, ect and pay them more then they are worth.
Yet some forget that the ones who should be our hero's and should be paid a lot more then they are. They are this country back bone. They serve no matter where how or who may need them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Rowan has a "new" to me yarn called Flower Yarn. When you knit it it creates little flowers. Very neat.
> 
> Has anyone knit with it?? I'm going to try it.


Sure incourge more yarn consumption :roll:

No haven't but now I will have too. Will go on rowan site to see it then will go to yarn shop and buy it. It's all your fault. Well hey that gives me and idea. I can tell husband it's your fault. :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Rowan has a "new" to me yarn called Flower Yarn. When you knit it it creates little flowers. Very neat.
> 
> Has anyone knit with it?? I'm going to try it.


Can you tell me know where to see this yarn please? I did a quick search but only found a Tahiti yarn; I don't think it was the yarn you're talking about.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Rowan has a "new" to me yarn called Flower Yarn. When you knit it it creates little flowers. Very neat.
> 
> Has anyone knit with it?? I'm going to try it.


Just went to the Rowan site. Nothing like that there.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> Just went to the Rowan site. Nothing like that there.


I couldn't find it either.

Darn you, something else to find.

If anyone finds it, let us know okay


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this it?http://www.marymaxim.com/mary-maxim-flowers-yarn.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh great now we will all go nuts trying to find it. Want to bet by next month there will be pictures posted on KP of things people have made with it. Did any one try yarndex?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh great now we will all go nuts trying to find it. Want to bet by next month there will be pictures posted on KP of things people have made with it. Did any one try yarndex?


I saw it somewhere but forgot where I saw it. Maybe FB. Never heard of yarndex. What is that?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw it somewhere but forgot where I saw it. Maybe FB. Never heard of yarndex. What is that?


I check yarndex nothing there about flower yarn and Rowan. Oh you just have to go to it just type in yarndex and click on it. It list all the yarns that companies put out. I use it to find the yarns patterns call for . I find the weight, the amount gauge, then see if I can use the yarn I wanted to use . It is also great for looking at yarns you may want to buy and gives information on that. It is just a site I always use, thought everyone knew about it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hope you have a blessed weekend and please honor our deceased soldiers. Thank you.


In feel sad for America too. I am sad that so many people in this country have lost their values. i am sad that our leadership is so corrupt and unAmerican. I am sad that the foundations our country was built on are being changed in ways I see as destructive for Americans.

I am sorry if you were attacked on another site. I just don't go to LOLL and Obamacare. I figure why go when you are outnumbered by people that don't think clearly. The ideology there does not lend itself to good debate. I'd rather go to the dentist than put myself forward in a den of unAmerican liberals.

Honoring servicemen is something most liberals do. But, these folks have a decidedly unAmerican philosophy. You can be a socialist and still love this country. I have known some non-believers too in the Judeo-Christian heritage this country was founded on (atheists) that are people who act morally in most ways and love this country and its servicemen. But, I don't know any communists unless they are really hiding it.

I met a few angry young people when I was in college that proclaimed they were communists, but they were so distasteful in dialogue that most people avoided them. The truly vicious that come to this site may be communists who don't understand that is not what this country is all about, and it's not what this site is about.

I figure what is happening in DC will depress them so much they will be extra vicious. They can't believe they could be wrong about BO and will fight any reports proving them wrong. That makes them extra nasty.

I have noticed an effort (probably concerted) to change our topics when we get a thread going about BO's failed administration. They begin to want to divert the topics to ones they can argue without discomfort like abortion or rape.

So, I have been knitting today, checking this site once in awhile to see the best wishes from one friend to another. That is an American trait and a trait of trait of all Christian nations. Because we are Christian, we love and support one another though good and bad. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> In feel sad for America too. I am sad that so many people in this country have lost their values. i am sad that our leadership is so corrupt and unAmerican. I am sad that the foundations our country was built on are being changed in ways I see as destructive for Americans.
> 
> I am sorry if you were attacked on another site. I just don't go to LOLL and Obamacare. I figure why go when you are outnumbered by people that don't think clearly. The ideology there does not lend itself to good debate. I'd rather go to the dentist than put myself forward in a den of unAmerican liberals.
> 
> ...


Very wise words from a wise lady. Thank you for them and you have a good week end too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon, what a love you are and try so hard to get others to think and act in away that is not mean but kind. Good for you don't give up,some day they will hear you, you are RIGHT.


Oh, Yarnie. You are giving out little gifts tonight. Thank you, dear. You know how I love all your posts.

I hope you feel better and can sleep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Can you tell me know where to see this yarn please? I did a quick search but only found a Tahiti yarn; I don't think it was the yarn you're talking about.


If you google flower yarn, there's a youtube video about it. I didn't watch it, but the picture looks like the yarn you're talking about.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is a great place. I quit "smoking" again - hope it takes this time. Too much drama! Some people were very nice to me over there, but I just have to be so careful every time I post that it takes the fun out of it.

This is a warm and happy place for me. You all are the best.

Love and sweet dreams,
Bonnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am doing fine today, but yuc I forget to take my allergy pill. Bydie told me about using honey and I forgot to get some today. That's the problem I forget about it when I feel good, and then I go off the wagon. Plus I know I have someone who is watching over me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh we are all looking for flower yarn, do you know anything about it? CB found something on Maxain it looks really neat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Rowan has a "new" to me yarn called Flower Yarn. When you knit it it creates little flowers. Very neat.
> 
> Has anyone knit with it?? I'm going to try it.


I haven't used the Rowan yarn, but I've used a similar yarn by Gundl also named Flower - it's fun to see it take shape. I've also paired it with a contrasting yarn and worked it in alternate rows on dpn's. I liked that a little better, it spread the flowers out. Depending on where the flowers started the design they formed could vary from random to diamond shape


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh how stupid of me should have thought of asking you. Thanks lady. You are the best. 

You know I was kidding around about you and our yarn today. Then I remember there is a shop near here and the lady takes left over yarn,from knitters and gives them a percentage and resells it to others. It is neat as you can find that one skein you may need or enough for a new sweater ect. It is nice for someone who can't afford the expensive yarn and find it for less there. I love it have found a lot of yarns there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I so want an egg cream tonight, but I shouldn't but I really really want one. 

I have to take my allergy med right now or will forget.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You can google flower yarn and there's a youtube video about it. Would that help?

It looks pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I just have to tell you this. I really do hang around with ladies just as crazy as me.

My friend and I went out of town, and in Wisconsin most grocery stores and meat market have a open brat day where you can get brats burgers, or hot dogs and it is all outside done on a grill.
Well this dear friend and I stop at one one day and were just sitting there thinking how we can cause some trouble as we usually do. 
Well the table next to us there were a group of men. One man had a shirt with his name on it. I can't remember the name but will just call him will. Well dear friend looks at me and says watch. She gets up as Will is leaveing walks up to him and say's Will how are you I haven't seen you since high school graduation. Then gives him a big hug. Now this poor guys face is just blank you could tell he was trying to remember who this person was. Well friend gets him going on what he has been doing since leaving shool. I am sitting at the table with my back turn away from them trying not to laugh and with me that is not easy. Then when he finial ended his story. He says he has to get back to work. My friend said to him we will have to get together some time and share the old memeory's we have. I mean I lost it then. I had to get up and run into the store. 
See that's how crazy I can get and why I have friends that are just a crazy as me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I so want an egg cream tonight, but I shouldn't but I really really want one.
> 
> I have to take my allergy med right now or will forget.


What is egg cream? Sounds good.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is egg cream? Sounds good.


Is it custard?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes that is it. Also Grundl makes one called Flower color knitting yarn. I may have been wrong about Rowan. I'm hoping to get some at my LYS. Really like the effect.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this it?http://www.marymaxim.com/mary-maxim-flowers-yarn.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just have to tell you this. I really do hang around with ladies just as crazy as me.
> 
> My friend and I went out of town, and in Wisconsin most grocery stores and meat market have a open brat day where you can get brats burgers, or hot dogs and it is all outside done on a grill.
> Well this dear friend and I stop at one one day and were just sitting there thinking how we can cause some trouble as we usually do.
> ...


Oh soooo funny. Wish i would have been there. I get tickled too and dh's can't stand it when I do it. I have had to leave church before when a visiting paster came and was so hillbilly talking about his lovely wife and told her to stand up.She was so not lovely . I had to run out and sit in the car while he was talking. lol Shame on me I know. My gd even says' Gramma stop it. heheh. Yarnie you are too much fun to know. :mrgreen: We would get in trouble. You know that man told everyone about it and is staying up trying to remember who she is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how stupid of me should have thought of asking you. Thanks lady. You are the best.
> 
> You know I was kidding around about you and our yarn today. Then I remember there is a shop near here and the lady takes left over yarn,from knitters and gives them a percentage and resells it to others. It is neat as you can find that one skein you may need or enough for a new sweater ect. It is nice for someone who can't afford the expensive yarn and find it for less there. I love it have found a lot of yarns there.


I see that - but if I started a shop down south, I'd be accused of being one of those nasty international corporations. 

I think it would be great fun going thru each other's craft bins, rooms - comparing our stashes, trading a few yarns. If customers return yarn that is still in stock, I ususally credit them their full purchase price, but if it is discontinued, I do similar to your shop - give a partial credit and mark it down for the sale bin.

The sale bin also has all the ends of dye lots as well as discontinued yarns, so there is a pretty good assortment. I also donate some partial balls to a great non-profit called Handmade Hugs that gives knit, crochet and quilted items to people who need them. Also make squares and accept donated squares that a couple of us join and put borders on to donate to the local women's and homeless shelters

Hope everyone has a good night


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for your words of wisdom. I truly appreciate your post.


Knit crazy said:


> In feel sad for America too. I am sad that so many people in this country have lost their values. i am sad that our leadership is so corrupt and unAmerican. I am sad that the foundations our country was built on are being changed in ways I see as destructive for Americans.
> 
> I am sorry if you were attacked on another site. I just don't go to LOLL and Obamacare. I figure why go when you are outnumbered by people that don't think clearly. The ideology there does not lend itself to good debate. I'd rather go to the dentist than put myself forward in a den of unAmerican liberals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes that is it. Also Grundl makes one called Flower color knitting yarn. I may have been wrong about Rowan. I'm hoping to get some at my LYS. Really like the effect.


I saw it last week and didn't think it was Rowan. Glad that was it. :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

That's it. Nice eh?



bonbf3 said:


> If you google flower yarn, there's a youtube video about it. I didn't watch it, but the picture looks like the yarn you're talking about.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I think if the group of us ever got together we would have way to much fun, especially with Yarnie and CB as the ring leaders!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. That's it. Very pretty don't you agree?



west coast kitty said:


> I haven't used the Rowan yarn, but I've used a similar yarn by Gundl also named Flower - it's fun to see it take shape. I've also paired it with a contrasting yarn and worked it in alternate rows on dpn's. I liked that a little better, it spread the flowers out. Depending on where the flowers started the design they formed could vary from random to diamond shape


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is egg cream? Sounds good.


Oh it is so so good. It is a New York drink. I don't know why they call it and egg cream. But it is a chocolate soda with out the ice cream.

You put chocolate syrup in a glass add about 1/4 cup of milk, and slowly pour in cold seltzer into the glass when about an inch from the top stop pouring. then put a spoon in mixer and stir it reallys slow so the chocolate just mixes with the milk it has a nice foamy head then you glup it down.

I can't find fox u-bet syrup around here so i use herserys syrup .
We use to have it all the time when we live there. It is so good on a hot summer night, and it does not have ice cream in it so I consider it non fatting. :roll: :roll: :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just have to tell you this. I really do hang around with ladies just as crazy as me.
> 
> My friend and I went out of town, and in Wisconsin most grocery stores and meat market have a open brat day where you can get brats burgers, or hot dogs and it is all outside done on a grill.
> Well this dear friend and I stop at one one day and were just sitting there thinking how we can cause some trouble as we usually do.
> ...


 :shock: :-o  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think if the group of us ever got together we would have way to much fun, especially with Yarnie and CB as the ring leaders!


Oh I don't know I think there are a few on here that are just as fun and we would have a time of it. Never to old to have fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh soooo funny. Wish i would have been there. I get tickled too and dh's can't stand it when I do it. I have had to leave church before when a visiting paster came and was so hillbilly talking about his lovely wife and told her to stand up.She was so not lovely . I had to run out and sit in the car while he was talking. lol Shame on me I know. My gd even says' Gramma stop it. heheh. Yarnie you are too much fun to know. :mrgreen: We would get in trouble. You know that man told everyone about it and is staying up trying to remember who she is.


I can get an awful case of the giggles - can't stop! I've had to leave places, too. Once at lunch with one of my goofy friends, the waiter came to our table and asked if everything was okay. My friend looked at me, and I looked at the waiter and shook my head yes - dangling a huge piece of lettuce that just wouldn't fit all the way in my mouth!
We both lost it. I thought we were going to get kicked out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know once I get started and it is just over. My son won't even go with me to a resturant. He says I embarrass him. LOL Kitty wish we could all get together and have a good laugh together. Would be so much fun.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Love it. My friend and I used to do things like that in our younger days. I am still laughing. Wish I had someone now I could do that with.

Or say something like "Wish you could see Kevin. He's so big and everyone thinks he looks just like you, same eyes too. I'll never forget that night." and then walk away and "Well maybe someday you'll get to meet him."

Does anyone watch "Off their rockers?" by Betty White. Very funny.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just have to tell you this. I really do hang around with ladies just as crazy as me.
> 
> My friend and I went out of town, and in Wisconsin most grocery stores and meat market have a open brat day where you can get brats burgers, or hot dogs and it is all outside done on a grill.
> Well this dear friend and I stop at one one day and were just sitting there thinking how we can cause some trouble as we usually do.
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's divine.



Country Bumpkins said:


> What is egg cream? Sounds good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Of your Rockers is the best I have to watch the repeats too. It hasn't been on lately has it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When I was a teenager my friend and I sat on the back pew with the other teenagers. We would laugh at the page turning on the hymn books. When we tried to not laugh outloud we shook the whole bench. Our pastor got mad at us for laughting and told us to start sitting on the front row. It was a small church . Each week we would move one row back. My uncle and aunt were sitting behind of my friend and I . We got tickled and started shaking the pew. I felt something on my shoulder thinking it was my aunt and uncle tapping me on my shoulder . It was not it was my mother leaning over 2 pews with her tail in the air with her short mini skirt with a bullentin betweeen her fingers doing the tapping. We got into so much trouble because we laughed out loud during church. I still get tickled thinking of my mother . Lol I got into trouble with Daddy over that one and he wasn't even there. lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

See there are more then just CB and I that's why we all have group together, we have giggle fits. They would probalby close down the town if we all showed up together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No haven't seen off your rockers. What channel? You have us now RUknitting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ru knitting you can have us to do it with, just be silly, say silly things just let it go. i have never let life get in the way of not finding something to laugh about. Life is hard enough, God gave us humor for a reason, he knew we would need it too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My sister's husband died of a sudden heartache 12 years ago. I went with her to Memphis on the day of their suppost to be 10th anniversary. We had gone thru 2 malls that day. My sister was only 37 and took his death very hard. She took me to cheer her up. We were just leaving the mall and she started laughing at me pointing at me and fell on the display bed in Macy's. She just kept saying my name over and over rolling on the bed and pointing at me. The saleslady came over to see what was going on. Sister pointed at my shorts laughing hysterically. Me saying what, what? My purse had been on my shoulder all day with an ink pen sticking out of my purse. I had made like 300 ink marks on my pants! Kindergartener's had nothing on those pants. Did I tell you when we were at the funeral I hit the alarm on my car just as we were going to the grave site. Right outside the church Everyone was looking at me. The whole town was there. Jeff was a principle of a junior high school. I saw my sister look around for me because she said in her heart she knew it was me . As she was getting in the car I saw her eyes kringle up with a smile. So I guess I am good for something. Just for the entertainment


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I see that - but if I started a shop down south, I'd be accused of being one of those nasty international corporations.
> 
> I think it would be great fun going thru each other's craft bins, rooms - comparing our stashes, trading a few yarns. If customers return yarn that is still in stock, I ususally credit them their full purchase price, but if it is discontinued, I do similar to your shop - give a partial credit and mark it down for the sale bin.
> 
> ...


That sounds lovely, and you are so kind to share it with others.

And yes you would be accused of off country corp. But at least you would have a good time of it. :lol:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's not on every week at a specific time. It's on NBC usually at 9pm. Clever and funny.



Country Bumpkins said:


> No haven't seen off your rockers. What channel? You have us now RUknitting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ru knitting you can have us to do it with, just be silly, say silly things just let it go. i have never let life get in the way of not finding something to laugh about. Life is hard enough, God gave us humor for a reason, he knew we would need it too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister's husband died of a sudden heartache 12 years ago. I went with her to Memphis on the day of their suppost to be 10th anniversary. We had gone thru 2 malls that day. My sister was only 37 and took his death very hard. She took me to cheer her up. We were just leaving the mall and she started laughing at me pointing at me and fell on the display bed in Macy's. She just kept saying my name over and over rolling on the bed and pointing at me. The saleslady came over to see what was going on. Sister pointed at my shorts laughing hysterically. Me saying what, what? My purse had been on my shoulder all day with an ink pen sticking out of my purse. I had made like 300 ink marks on my pants! Kindergartener's had nothing on those pants. Did I tell you when we were at the funeral I hit the alarm on my car just as we were going to the grave site. Right outside the church Everyone was looking at me. The whole town was there. Jeff was a principle of a junior high school. I saw my sister look around for me because she said in her heart she knew it was me . As she was getting in the car I saw her eyes kringle up with a smile. So I guess I am good for something. Just for the entertainment


going into depends mode here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister's husband died of a sudden heartache 12 years ago. I went with her to Memphis on the day of their suppost to be 10th anniversary. We had gone thru 2 malls that day. My sister was only 37 and took his death very hard. She took me to cheer her up. We were just leaving the mall and she started laughing at me pointing at me and fell on the display bed in Macy's. She just kept saying my name over and over rolling on the bed and pointing at me. The saleslady came over to see what was going on. Sister pointed at my shorts laughing hysterically. Me saying what, what? My purse had been on my shoulder all day with an ink pen sticking out of my purse. I had made like 300 ink marks on my pants! Kindergartener's had nothing on those pants. Did I tell you when we were at the funeral I hit the alarm on my car just as we were going to the grave site. Right outside the church Everyone was looking at me. The whole town was there. Jeff was a principle of a junior high school. I saw my sister look around for me because she said in her heart she knew it was me . As she was getting in the car I saw her eyes kringle up with a smile. So I guess I am good for something. Just for the entertainment


She sure needed you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is a great place. I quit "smoking" again - hope it takes this time. Too much drama! Some people were very nice to me over there, but I just have to be so careful every time I post that it takes the fun out of it.
> 
> This is a warm and happy place for me. You all are the best.
> 
> ...


I understand, you and so many on this site have hearts of gold and want so bad to show them kindness. Don't give up .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 3 boys had their last day of school today. A little chilly, but what a beautiful day for a picnic. Since they are out of school before the public school. We will take a day and have a mini vacation.
> Two years ago we went to the House-on-the-Rock. They have been wanting to go back. Our plans are to go on Wednesday. Hopefully we will beat the crowds, and have an enjoyable day.
> 
> If you are ever in the Madison WI area, and you have an extra day, It is well worth the trip. It is west of Madison near Spring Green, WI. It is on the web.
> ...


It sounds like a fun time , do you ever stop at Peck when over there . They have a little animal zoo, bet the kids would love it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I am off ladys, yes I know when Haven't I been off. It's after 11 here and have to get things done before going to bed. 

Good night and God Bless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I haven't heard of that one. More info please.


Oh I had to come back saw your message. Peck is a big farmers market over by lone rock, its after black Earth. It huge market, but they have a little zoo for the kids and they can feed them . It nice I think the kids would love it and so will you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. I am going now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 3 boys had their last day of school today. A little chilly, but what a beautiful day for a picnic. Since they are out of school before the public school. We will take a day and have a mini vacation.
> Two years ago we went to the House-on-the-Rock. They have been wanting to go back. Our plans are to go on Wednesday. Hopefully we will beat the crowds, and have an enjoyable day.
> 
> If you are ever in the Madison WI area, and you have an extra day, It is well worth the trip. It is west (38 mi) of Madison near Spring Green, WI. It is on the web.
> ...


Sounds fun. My grands last day was today so the summer starts tomorrow. Yours sound so much fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

PTL Joeysomma


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks. That's it. Very pretty don't you agree?


Yes, very pretty and a lot of nice colours. What are you going to make? My favourite way of using it is to work single rows with a co-ordinating or contrasting yarn using dpn or circular so the stitches can just slide back & forth. 1 ball of Flowers with about 90 m (98 yd) of chunky yarn on 8mm (US11) made a scarf approx 9 in. wide and 68 in. long


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is a great place. I quit "smoking" again - hope it takes this time. Too much drama! Some people were very nice to me over there, but I just have to be so careful every time I post that it takes the fun out of it.
> 
> This is a warm and happy place for me. You all are the best.
> 
> ...


Bonnie - you have a truly generous and forgiving spirit


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Joey & CB - hope you have a great time with your grands. Do the kids have 3 months off or do they start the next school year before Sept? Happy for your son's good news, Joey


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I was planning on a scarf or headband. From what I've seen you need to do stockinette no patterned knitting. I like your idea of using another yarn with it. I thought I'd need to use size US8 needles.



west coast kitty said:


> Yes, very pretty and a lot of nice colours. What are you going to make? My favourite way of using it is to work single rows with a co-ordinating or contrasting yarn using dpn or circular so the stitches can just slide back & forth. 1 ball of Flowers with about 90 m (98 yd) of chunky yarn on 8mm (US11) made a scarf approx 9 in. wide and 68 in. long


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I understand, you and so many on this site have hearts of gold and want so bad to show them kindness. Don't give up .


Thanks, Yarnie. You're certainly one of those with a heart of gold - and some spunkiness to spice it up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter's 3 boys had their last day of school today. A little chilly, but what a beautiful day for a picnic. Since they are out of school before the public school. We will take a day and have a mini vacation.
> Two years ago we went to the House-on-the-Rock. They have been wanting to go back. Our plans are to go on Wednesday. Hopefully we will beat the crowds, and have an enjoyable day.
> 
> If you are ever in the Madison WI area, and you have an extra day, It is well worth the trip. It is west (38 mi) of Madison near Spring Green, WI. It is on the web.
> ...


Went to the website - fascinating! I'd love to see that. A mini-vacation - I'm sure they love that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have good news tonight. My youngest son just called, He passed the test for his CDL (class A) license. He has not been able to find a good job since he got out of the military.


That's great news - I hope he find a good job soon! It's not an easy time. Vets should be at the top of the list, in my opinion. You must be very proud of him, especially on Memorial weekend.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie - you have a truly generous and forgiving spirit


I think all the women on here are like that. Bird of a feather.....that's why we enjoy being together so much. Thanks, kitty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Joey & CB - hope you have a great time with your grands. Do the kids have 3 months off or do they start the next school year before Sept? Happy for your son's good news, Joey


That's an interesting question, w.c.kitty. How about where you are - how much vacation do they get? We get about 9-10 weeks. I hope they never get rid of summer vacation -great time for kids, even if they don't go away somewhere. Just those lazy summer days.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I understand, you and so many on this site have hearts of gold and want so bad to show them kindness. Don't give up .


Wish there was a place to chat, where the evil ones could not post just to be nasty


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Went to the website - fascinating! I'd love to see that. A mini-vacation - I'm sure they love that!


ROAD TRIP

Hey most of us are 'seniors' or wanna be seniors. We could do a week of knitting with friends


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal.

Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this.

But, in a larger sense, we can not dedicate -- we can not consecrate -- we can not hallow -- this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us -- that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion -- that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain -- that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom -- and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thought you all would appreciate this from Abraham Lincoln's Gettysburg Address. Wisdom of words from a President whom with love of man and country lead our America for a short time. As I reflect on today's America I hold hope reading these words.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you Sue for posting those powerful words that are as important today as they were over a 100 years ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Sue beautiful way to start this weekend. 

Have miss you around here glad to see you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

morning offtoknit how are you this fine day?? Hope you are having a good start to your day.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Good Morning Lady's. Nice to read your posts here again. I've been out of sync of late...but come in to view how you are all doing. Has been great reading for me. Hope you have a wonderful weekend too. All is well with me and my family. Husband is still healing his foot --- was a year in March and thought we'd be done by now but at least we can see the healing process moving along better since his stent was put in leg for better blood flow. I'm knitting with lots of stash...many items to sell or give away. Is cold here in Western Michigan now but I don't mind...I'm sure next week will start warming up after all it is summer, right? LOL


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

The only confirmed photo of Abraham Lincoln (circled) at Gettysburg, taken about noon, just after Lincoln arrived and some three hours before the speech. To Lincoln's right is his bodyguard, Ward Hill Lamon.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

This is a great surprise on the Lincoln Picture. Thanks.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> The only confirmed photo of Abraham Lincoln (circled) at Gettysburg, taken about noon, just after Lincoln arrived and some three hours before the speech. To Lincoln's right is his bodyguard, Ward Hill Lamon.


Thanks for sharing, SS--I wasn't aware that any such photo existed.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you for your very special post. And it does give me hope for the future of our great country.



SueLD said:


> Thought you all would appreciate this from Abraham Lincoln's Gettysburg Address. Wisdom of words from a President whom with love of man and country lead our America for a short time. As I reflect on today's America I hold hope reading these words.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Thanks for sharing, SS--I wasn't aware that any such photo existed.


I thought there might be a photo and went to good old Wikipedia where this photo appeared.

I recently saw the movie "Lincoln" which I thought captured him very well. i admire him a great deal, have read a lot about him, and remember that he was a Republican when the party was young and idealistic.

Right now I'm reading a biography of Thaddeus Stevens, portrayed by Tommy Lee Jones in the movie, and I think I've found another historical personage I want to know more about.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal.
> 
> Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that nation, or any nation so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that nation might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this.
> 
> But, in a larger sense, we can not dedicate -- we can not consecrate -- we can not hallow -- this ground. The brave men, living and dead, who struggled here, have consecrated it, far above our poor power to add or detract. The world will little note, nor long remember what we say here, but it can never forget what they did here. It is for us the living, rather, to be dedicated here to the unfinished work which they who fought here have thus far so nobly advanced. It is rather for us to be here dedicated to the great task remaining before us -- that from these honored dead we take increased devotion to that cause for which they gave the last full measure of devotion -- that we here highly resolve that these dead shall not have died in vain -- that this nation, under God, shall have a new birth of freedom -- and that government of the people, by the people, for the people, shall not perish from the earth.


Beautiful. Thank you for posting that. I hope we will treasure this country and the great people who built it. I hope we can resolve our differences and continue on the good path they set for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> The only confirmed photo of Abraham Lincoln (circled) at Gettysburg, taken about noon, just after Lincoln arrived and some three hours before the speech. To Lincoln's right is his bodyguard, Ward Hill Lamon.


So good of you to post that. What an inspiring man Abraham Lincoln was. Thank you, SeattleSoul.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sue it is so good to have you back. Good news with your husband. Both of you sure have had a rough year. I have missed you. Anyone heard from Lukelucy? Hope she is not getting overwhelmed with her DH.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sue it is so good to have you back. Good news with your husband. Both of you sure have had a rough year. I have missed you. Anyone heard from Lukelucy? Hope she is not getting overwhelmed with her DH.


I saw a quick post from LukeLucy on another site. I think she was responding to another post, no word on DH. Let's hope no news is good news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning CB and Bon, nice to see Susie again. 
Glad to hear things are getting better with you and your husband.

Oh Bonn you are such a love,still being kind. I should be so nice.

CB how are you this fine day, another day God has granted us. WE are blessed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I loved the photo of Lincoln. He looks so different from other photos.

Husband is resting after a bad night. I must shower him in a little while :-( 

Thank you for all your thoughts. There is no family here, so your thoughts and prayers have been so important to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You are doing a good job Lukelucy. 
We are here for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

You are always there, thanks. I'm here too for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> You are always there, thanks. I'm here too for you.


I know you are. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Thought you all would appreciate this from Abraham Lincoln's Gettysburg Address. Wisdom of words from a President whom with love of man and country lead our America for a short time. As I reflect on today's America I hold hope reading these words.


Thank you Sue for posting those words - I'm not an American, but it was a very strong reminder of the patriotism and courage of those in many countries who have stood up to keep our freedoms. Also very timely reminder when thinking of the struggles facing the world today


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning everyone, hope all of you have a wonderful day. It's cool and overcast again today. There was a beautiful moon out last night - a little hazy because of the clouds, but that just made it seem even bigger. I love watching the moon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds lovely, full moons are so pretty to view. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Thank you Sue for posting those powerful words that are as important today as they were over a 100 years ago.


 President Linsoln delivered the Gettysburg Address on the afternoon of Thursday, November 19, 1863, at the dedication of the Soldiers' National Cemetery in Gettysburg, Pennsylvania, four and a half months after the Union armies defeated those of the Confederacy at the Battle of Gettysburg.

Yes, that was over 100 years ago. More accurately, it was delivered almost 150 years ago. Historical accuracy is a virtue. Those extra 50 years give me an even stronger admiration of what Lincoln said, at a very difficult time in our history.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I loved the photo of Lincoln. He looks so different from other photos.
> 
> Husband is resting after a bad night. I must shower him in a little while :-(
> 
> Thank you for all your thoughts. There is no family here, so your thoughts and prayers have been so important to me.


It's hard without family to help. We're all thinking of you. Praying for a quick and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks bonbf3. Just gave him a shower. What I did not like was taking the dressing off. I feel a visiting nurse should have done that as I am no where's near a nurse. But, we got through it. 

Made some chicken with rice soup (all from scratch) and he was happy about that.

Thank you for your thought.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh sorry about that part. When my dh was in his train accident it was 2weeks before they lifted him up to wash him. I was so shocked and mad that he still had gravel and dirt on his back side. No wonder he had to have antibodics for 6 months. You are a good nurse LL . I know he appreciates having you tend to him and are giving him tender loving care. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks bonbf3. Just gave him a shower. What I did not like was taking the dressing off. I feel a visiting nurse should have done that as I am no where's near a nurse. But, we got through it.
> 
> Made some chicken with rice soup (all from scratch) and he was happy about that.
> 
> Thank you for your thought.


You are exactly right - a nurse should have done it. My husband came home after out-patient surgery for bladder cancer. He was NOT ready to come home, and they finally admitted it - after he had some very painful complications. I'm not a nurse either, and there are good reasons for that! I feel for you. What are they thinking?

It sounds like you handled it just fine, though - in spite of the trauma to YOU! Maybe you should have some chicken soup, too. Hang in there - better every day, I hope.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh sorry about that part. When my dh was in his train accident it was 2weeks before they lifted him up to wash him. I was so shocked and mad that he still had gravel and dirt on his back side. No wonder he had to have antibodics for 6 months. You are a good nurse LL . I know he appreciates having you tend to him and are giving him tender loving care. {{{Hugs}}}


Oh, CB - that's awful. I'm so glad that's over for you now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCKitty here is one of my pics of flowers. Hope it comes up. Still learning about pics. Just came in to drink some lemon verbena tea. Sooo good. These are some of my roses.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ladies you have to check out this site felted dryer balls. It is really a neat idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCKitty here is one of my pics of flowers. Hope it comes up. Still learning about pics. Just came in to drink some lemon verbena tea. Sooo good. These are some of my roses.


Beautiful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love your flowers CB.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love your flowers CB.


Me, too! What are they?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB, 
Gorgeous flowers!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The flowers are roses. I got them from a friend from HS. His mother and dad were 4H leaders. They only bloom once. They have grown out of the bed. Don 't know the name of them . Sorry. Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They look like the kind my Grandmother had (60 years ago). Similar to wild roses


 They are atleast 40 years old. They are both dead now but the roses have taken over their whole yard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy - glad that you are coping ok and hope dh continues to show some improvement. Can you ask the nurse to handle the dressing on next visit?

CB that was shocking that your dh was so neglected in the hospital. It makes me so angry to hear these things and they still happen sometimes


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

West Coast,

I have done it, so I guess I can do it again. Thanks for thinking of me. I appreciate it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCKitty here is one of my pics of flowers. Hope it comes up. Still learning about pics. Just came in to drink some lemon verbena tea. Sooo good. These are some of my roses.


CB - the roses are so beautiful, they look like the Alberta wild rose (the provincial flower). The rose hips also dry really well for sachets or in dried arrangements; not sure if they are good for tea. Do you make your own herbal teas too?

Thanks so much for the reminder of home


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty
CB that was shocking that your dh was so neglected in the hospital. It makes me so angry to hear these things and they still happen sometimes[/quote said:


> I think he was so cut up and torn they didn't want to hurt him by moving him around. We did pick gravel out of his head for awhile. Not many live to tell about being ran over by a train. Praise the Lord for the hospital's help even if they made mistakes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - the roses are so beautiful, they look like the Alberta wild rose (the provincial flower). The rose hips also dry really well for sachets or in dried arrangements; not sure if they are good for tea. Do you make your own herbal teas too?
> 
> Thanks so much for the reminder of home


That does kind of look like my rose. Yours is beautiful too. I have alot of herbs for my tea but add regular tea with the herbs. Lemon verbena is mine and the grands favorite but have many spearmints and peppermint. I even have a lavender mint. Have to have them on our hot summers. I haven't had rose hip tea tho.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful roses. Aren't they the ones that get pretty red rose hips that you can use for tea? Do they spread with under ground runners?



Country Bumpkins said:


> The flowers are roses. I got them from a friend from HS. His mother and dad were 4H leaders. They only bloom once. They have grown out of the bed. Don 't know the name of them . Sorry. Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Beautiful roses. Aren't they the ones that get pretty red rose hips that you can use for tea? Do they spread with under ground runners?


I have only seen a few rose hips on them Yes they do spread under the ground. We had trouble digging them up they were so packed with roots. They may take over that bed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I love rose hips put them in a bag and put them in with clothes ect in the winter. I love that smell. I use to go out in the country and pick them off the wild roses.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think he was so cut up and torn they didn't want to hurt him by moving him around. We did pick gravel out of his head for awhile. Not many live to tell about being ran over by a train. Praise the Lord for the hospital's help even if they made mistakes.


You're quite right CB, what is important is that God blessed you with having your husband share your life, raise your children and see your grands grow. You always have the right outlook - thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That does kind of look like my rose. Yours is beautiful too. I have alot of herbs for my tea but add regular tea with the herbs. Lemon verbena is mine and the grands favorite but have many spearmints and peppermint. I even have a lavender mint. Have to have them on our hot summers. I haven't had rose hip tea tho.


Do you make iced tea or hot tea in the summer? I used to grow chammomile for tea, but it really got out of control - it went to seed and came up everywhere

I dried the rose hips along with rose petals, dahlias & carnations on screens and them put them into little organza bags to use in drawers and closets. Also dried lavender to put in with wool sweaters to keep the moths away


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love rose hips put them in a bag and put them in with clothes ect in the winter. I love that smell. I use to go out in the country and pick them off the wild roses.


I almost forgot that I had a friend that collected the rose hips added apples or crab apples and made jelly. It was really good


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally figured out how to get an avatar!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Finally figured out how to get an avatar!


It`s beautiful Bonnie, is it from your garden


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It`s beautiful Bonnie, is it from your garden


Thank you!

No, not mine - I don't have all my pix on the computer yet. I have two like this in my garden - for many years. They just bloom and bloom. I'd like to put a picture up, but it will take time to find it.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

When you figure out how to put a picture up let me know.



bonbf3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> No, not mine - I don't have all my pix on the computer yet. I have two like this in my garden - for many years. They just bloom and bloom. I'd like to put a picture up, but it will take time to find it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> When you figure out how to put a picture up let me know.


Okay. TuesFlight11 gave directions for getting an avatar. It's on one of these posts. You can find it easily because it's a long one. they were easy to follow.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks

My DH just made a seaweed, scallion, sesame seed, bamboo(from our backyard), miso and 1000 year old eggs soup. It is delicious. I'm going to sign him up for Top Chef. He just asked me if I was writing a book.



bonbf3 said:


> Okay. TuesFlight11 gave directions for getting an avatar. It's on one of these posts. You can find it easily because it's a long one. they were easy to follow.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

CB, could they be a Cherokee Rose?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> CB, could they be a Cherokee Rose?


Really? I should ask my friend he may know the name of them since he gardens too. It has really showed out this year. It is the 3rd year since I've had it .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I am with you aboauat the lavendar i use to have a patch of it, only a couple plants now. 

I love to dry lily of the valley. They lose their sweet smell but are so pretty .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another pic. of flowers. Not very good because of sun.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

YOU are correct on all points.



Knit crazy said:


> The governments with universal healthcare are swimming in debt. Those are the governments coming to us with a hand out for a bailout. Are you willing to go down that road? I'm not. I'd rather be strong rather than weak. Diluting our funds by trying to do something for everyone is stupidity. Obamacare has already weakened Medicare and our healthcare system. Wait till 2014.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Can I camp out in your garden?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can I camp out in your garden?


Of course. But I have snakes . :shock:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Not afraid of snakes, and I will have a zipped tent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not afraid of snakes, and I will have a zipped tent.


Then come on down.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello all of you lovely people--I'm home! Sending much love and hugs, Jane.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello all of you lovely people--I'm home! Sending much love and hugs, Jane.


Oh hi lovely Janie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Can I camp out in your garden?


I'll come with you, but not sleeping in a tent. Will bring the RV.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks
> 
> My DH just made a seaweed, scallion, sesame seed, bamboo(from our backyard), miso and 1000 year old eggs soup. It is delicious. I'm going to sign him up for Top Chef. He just asked me if I was writing a book.


Oh now that sounds interesting. How do you make a 1000 year old soup with out it spoiling :roll: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another pic. of flowers. Not very good because of sun.


your flowers are lovely CB, lucky you to have such a beautiful view from your porch


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I'll come with you, but not sleeping in a tent. Will bring the RV.


not a tent person either - can I share the RV


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

JAAAAaaaaaaNNNNNe we missed you! Thanks WCKitty for liking my flowers. You come with LL when she comes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hi Jane - how are you


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> not a tent person either - can I share the RV


No, no , no we will stay inside. Got plenty of room. Had many kids here before so we will make up the sleeping bags when the beds run out. We can have a sleep over. Fun times. We could even have a spa party. Of course bring your knitting with you or crochet. Oh pool party too . Will have it open in a few days. But bring the food I don't want to cook.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> not a tent person either - can I share the RV


Yes you can I can get at least 4 into it, maybe five or six after that the floor is left.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No, no , no we will stay inside. Got plenty of room. Had many kids here before so we will make up the sleeping bags when the beds run out. We can have a sleep over. Fun times. We could even have a spa party. Of course bring your knitting with you or crochet. Oh pool party too . Will have it open in a few days. But bring the food I don't want to cook.


yea can we have popcorn too? We can still use RV for road trip to nears yarn shop, just think of the storage room will have for yarn ect.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> JAAAAaaaaaaNNNNNe we missed you! Thanks WCKitty for liking my flowers. You come with LL when she comes.


Yes, but I'm not a camper either especially with the snakes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know when LL see on of them she will be inside with us. lol


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Jane - how are you


I'm much better thank you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes you can I can get at least 4 into it, maybe five or six after that the floor is left.


Floor ok with me just watch where you step!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you have a recliner? I can sleep in that.


Yes 4 of them. One of them has your name on it. You are inside too no tent.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes 4 of them. One of them has your name on it.


I'll bring fresh mint from my garden for mint tea. I have been drinking lots of it--sure is refreshing.

Our tomatoes got frost bite on tops on last Tues. night as it was 33 degrees--cold this late in May. It was only 63 for Indy race today.

When it does turn warm, it will be hot!

I'll pack my bags--when do we leave?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sooner the better . I'll be waiting on all of you. Hope Bydie is back by then.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Saw on the weather channel tonight. Snow in upper New York.

Floods down in Texas cold along east coast.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw on the weather channel tonight. Snow in upper New York.
> 
> Floods down in Texas cold along east coast.


Yes San Antonio, Texas is flooded--go figure!

Someone or something sure made Mother Nature angry! Weather is crazy this year.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Saw on the weather channel tonight. Snow in upper New York.
> 
> Floods down in Texas cold along east coast.


Sorry double post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Double post - sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh you both can double post any time you want too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes San Antonio, Texas is flooded--go figure!
> 
> Someone or something sure made Mother Nature angry! Weather is crazy this year.


Janie don't believe in mother nature, but I do believe God has his hand on the weather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post - sorry


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I just saw a movie called The Intouchbles. French subtitles (which we never go for). It was one of the best movies I have ever seen. Husband loved it, and he hates foreign movies. It's a true story.

I hope you all see it. Netflix.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jane, glad to hear from you again. You were missed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janie don't believe in mother nature, but I do believe God has his hand on the weather.


Yes, of course you are "right" but everyone says Mother Nature.

I think there are too many sinners so God is showing us we need to return to Biblical ways!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, glad to hear from you again. You were missed.


Thank you as I missed all of you lovely ladies.

Where is our Supreme Empress? Enjoying grandchildren?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I just saw a movie called The Intouchbles. French subtitles (which we never go for). It was one of the best movies I have ever seen. Husband loved it, and he hates foreign movies.
> 
> I hope you all see it. Netflix.


I don't have Netflix. What is it or where do you get it?

What was the movie about?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, of course you are "right" but everyone says Mother Nature.
> 
> I think there are too many sinners so God is showing us we need to return to Biblical ways!


you are so right Janie and I know you didn't mean it. It pops out of my mouth too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No, no , no we will stay inside. Got plenty of room. Had many kids here before so we will make up the sleeping bags when the beds run out. We can have a sleep over. Fun times. We could even have a spa party. Of course bring your knitting with you or crochet. Oh pool party too . Will have it open in a few days. But bring the food I don't want to cook.


I'll bring pacific salmon and BC wines


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I just saw a movie called The Intouchbles. French subtitles (which we never go for). It was one of the best movies I have ever seen. Husband loved it, and he hates foreign movies. It's a true story.
> 
> I hope you all see it. Netflix.


glad to hear hubby is well enough to watch a movie with you


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> glad to hear hubby is well enough to watch a movie with you


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, he is moving along. Please let me know if you see the movie. It was so good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you are so right Janie and I know you didn't mean it. It pops out of my mouth too.


What I was trying to say was you are "right" by being on the Right side (Repubs) but guess it did not come out right. Love you Yarnie and never would say anything to hurt you. Sorry as I should have explained better. Sending Love and Hugs to you. Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, he is moving along. Please let me know if you see the movie. It was so good.


Sorry but did not know your DH has been ill--fill me in as I missed so much. Sending prayers to you both. Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Will be gone most of day as DH must keep weeds/grass down at farm as we have the few acres left in a program for the natural wild animals. There are no hunting signs posted and game wardens do patrol it during different hunting seasons. Thought it would be good to get out of this house for a few hours.

We have 5 deer, quail, ducks in season, and sometimes wild turkeys and squirrels, birds and rabbits. Probably more but we so not bother them.

The land is inspected yearly then we get a check from the government. It is not much, but more than we could get by farming it. Plus this is guaranteed money and farming I'd so iffy!

When we sold the farm, the buyers did not want the wooded area so we kept 20 acres that wouldn't grow much crops anyway. There are walnut trees, shag bark hickory, wild blackberries, etc., so hubby only sprays poison things such as ivy/oak.

Our camera was stolen when we were robbed while I was in the hospital so can only take pictures with this Ipad. It does not work away from the computer. Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll bring pacific salmon and BC wines


Nothing but the best Salmon and Wine


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Enjoy your outing Janie. Sounds beautiful.XXX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will be gone most of day as DH must keep weeds/grass down at farm as we have the few acres left in a program for the natural wild animals. There are no hunting signs posted and game wardens do patrol it during different hunting seasons. Thought it would be good to get out of this house for a few hours.
> 
> We have 5 deer, quail, ducks in season, and sometimes wild turkeys and squirrels, birds and rabbits. Probably more but we so not bother them.
> 
> ...


Oh Janie your description of your woods, makes me want to come and visit. Do you collect the Hickory nuts? and blackberries? my mom left me a recipe for Hickory Cake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kity how was your weekend. Now that your husband has return has life become normal again. Seem you miss him a lot when he goes. I think we are all like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Is's raining here, as my mom like to say it's the angel's crying in heaven.

Seem it is a good day for the angels to cry Memorial Day.

Won't be hanging the flag out becuase of the rain.

Oh well life goes on doesn't it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope you enjoy your day Jane; agree that it's nice to get out of the house


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is breezy and sunny here. A little rain to freshen things up last night. Very quite and still here. I'm thinking about my Daddy today. He was in the Navy during WW2. My mother bought some red, white and blue flowers to put on his grave. She always keeps a fresh flag on his grave. It touchs my heart to see his plaque at the foot of his grave. My memory for him and all the others who fought for my freedom makes me weap . I am proud to be an American where atleast I know I am free. As tears are rolling down my cheeks I say THANK You to all our soldiers. God Bless America.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kity how was your weekend. Now that your husband has return has life become normal again. Seem you miss him a lot when he goes. I think we are all like that.


You're right Yarnie - the first day or 2 that he was away was like a mini vacation, but then I do start to miss him alot. The weather hasn't been nice here either, but I had a great weekend anyway. Did a few chores, some knitting, reading.

Are your chicks happy in their new house? Will you start carving again when the weather gets better?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will be gone most of day as DH must keep weeds/grass down at farm as we have the few acres left in a program for the natural wild animals. There are no hunting signs posted and game wardens do patrol it during different hunting seasons. Thought it would be good to get out of this house for a few hours.
> 
> We have 5 deer, quail, ducks in season, and sometimes wild turkeys and squirrels, birds and rabbits. Probably more but we so not bother them.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a beautiful place to spend the day. I hope the weather is nice for you. Enjoy, Jane.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The flowers for your dad's grave sound lovely CB; I'm glad you still have your mom to share those memories with. Our freedoms were worth fighting for and I agree that it's very important to remember that. There is a saying that western society is more likely to be beaten by apathy than aggression so all the more important to remember our freedoms.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is breezy and sunny here. A little rain to freshen things up last night. Very quite and still here. I'm thinking about my Daddy today. He was in the Navy during WW2. My mother bought some red, white and blue flowers to put on his grave. She always keeps a fresh flag on his grave. It touchs my heart to see his plaque at the foot of his grave. My memory for him and all the others who fought for my freedom makes me weap . I am proud to be an American where atleast I know I am free. As tears are rolling down my cheeks I say THANK You to all our soldiers. God Bless America.


Me too, thanks for your words County B, it is a sad day.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

It's the eggs that are called 1000 year old eggs. They are delicious. My husband says that for a 1000 year old soup you boil it every day.


theyarnlady said:


> Oh now that sounds interesting. How do you make a 1000 year old soup with out it spoiling :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right Yarnie - the first day or 2 that he was away was like a mini vacation, but then I do start to miss him alot. The weather hasn't been nice here either, but I had a great weekend anyway. Did a few chores, some knitting, reading.
> 
> Are your chicks happy in their new house? Will you start carving again when the weather gets better?


The new chick are going to be put in there new coop today as Hubby is finial done putting it together.

Have to get my mind into carving when weather is a bit better. Have been busy planting and weeding. We have itch weed growing like mad. It is on the river bank and trying to get it off our yard before it flowers and reseeds up here. 
Hate the stuff, have to wear gloves in order to pick it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> It's the eggs that are called 1000 year old eggs. They are delicious. My husband says that for a 1000 year old soup you boil it every day.


Oh you you are funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree - it's a very sad day. What a shame that war even exists. Some of these soldiers are so young - just starting their lives. Others leave behind families who love them and need them. This is a debt we can never repay.

Arlington National Cemetery - we just heard Taps.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Taps always tears me up. It is such a sad lonely song. Freedom is not free.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Is that the film about a quadriplegic. A couple years old??



Lukelucy said:


> Yes, he is moving along. Please let me know if you see the movie. It was so good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Taps always tears me up. It is such a sad lonely song. Freedom is not free.


me too. I cry everytime they show the white crosses in France.
So many, and it is not just the graves of U.S.A. soldier's they are from nations who fought for the freedom of all.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Please check this out. I hope it works


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Please check this out. I hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I got in....is very good video. All should watch. I put on FB page. Thank you RU


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I couldn't get it either.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Had a good day, but had to stay in the shade as temp got up to 82 so with the humidity, it made me sweat! Guess I keep our house at an even temp of 72 degrees it felt hot.

Now, we have threat of severe weather!

Yarnie, the angels cry and God is bowling (thunder) what my mom told me. It made me not afraid of the thunder.

I'm tired but dinner is left over veggie soup and cornbread. Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish you could hear what I am listening to on my computer,L"amore Sei Tu it is a tape by Katherine Jenkins. A dear and I measn dear friend in Britian sent me. 

When I was sad about a lost in my family she told me to go on utube and listen to Katherine song" Do not stand by my grave and weep I did not die," You should should listen to it, it is so oh you just have to hear it and you will understand. 
She is from Wales and oh her voice is so beautiful. 
she was on danceing with the stars. 
I just love this tape it is peaceful. L"amore sei tu is I will always love you.
Her amazing grace and so many beautiful songs I am so blessed by her friendship and to send me this tape you would love it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie your description of your woods, makes me want to come and visit. Do you collect the Hickory nuts? and blackberries? my mom left me a recipe for Hickory Cake.


I did collect the nuts to use during the winter months but don't now as they are for the wild animals and they do take every nut!

I'm not able to stand the heat to pick the blackberries and they are eaten by some of the animals or birds. We also have sand plum bushes, apple, peach and cherry trees so something eats them.

I canned the apple, peach and cherries to use during the winter. They were good. The sand plumbs also as we ate off the land when we lived there plus had a 1/2 acre garden. We grew horticulture beans to dry for the winter and green beans that are Great Northern Beans. Horticulture beans are like Pinto beans only larger.

We froze corn, green beans, broccoli, & cabbage. We grew enough potatoes & onions for the year and I canned tomatoes, sauce, juice and salsa and carrots. I made sauerkraut and always kept a barrel of corn on the cob in salt water to eat fresh tasting corn on the cob.

Squash was grown and put into the root cellar as it stayed good until spring. So we were busy all summer long plus DH planted the crops and harvested them. We had a couple of milk cows for milk, cream and butter. We either sold the calf or butchered it for beef, then there were chickens for meat and eggs.

We bought soft winter wheat from a neighbor to grind for flour. I made bread with yeast starter. We did not buy much at the store.

I sure do not enjoy going to the grocery today and spend a whole months worth of what we did spend while on the farm, now it is spent in one week and then I run out of things.

We do have a small garden here but it does not keep us in items all winter.

How are your chickens doing? I do like baby chicks and miss them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wish you could hear what I am listening to on my computer,L"amore Sei Tu it is a tape by Katherine Jenkins. A dear and I measn dear friend in Britian sent me.
> 
> When I was sad about a lost in my family she told me to go on utube and listen to Katherine song" Do not stand by my grave and weep I did not die," You should should listen to it, it is so oh you just have to hear it and you will understand.
> She is from Wales and oh her voice is so beautiful.
> ...


This it Yarnie?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjwQiwx3ZjE


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie your description of your woods, makes me want to come and visit. Do you collect the Hickory nuts? and blackberries? my mom left me a recipe for Hickory Cake.


Come visit anytime as wish we all could get together somewhere for a sleep over as that would be a lot of fun/laughs! No one would sleep however!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I did collect the nuts to use during the winter months but don't now as they are for the wild animals and they do take every nut!
> 
> I'm not able to stand the heat to pick the blackberries and they are eaten by some of the animals or birds. We also have sand plum bushes, apple, peach and cherry trees so something eats them.
> 
> ...


Oh Jane you sound like my parents and grandparents. They always had a big garden . My mother always did the canning. When she was through playing she would send me the vegetables and then I would can. But nothing like her. My daddy knew all the tricks of gardening. Best tomatoes ever. Alot of hard work growing and canning. Grandmother had all the chickens , cows and pigs. Grew up on real butter and fresh milk and eggs. Food doesn't taste as good as it did back then.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This it Yarnie?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjwQiwx3ZjE


yes but know I want you toto find Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep.

It makes me cry every time I hear it. When you lose someone it is hard to except, but this song help me to see it was o.k.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but know I want you toto find Do Not Stand at My Grave and Weep.
> 
> It makes me cry every time I hear it. When you lose someone it is hard to except, but this song help me to see it was o.k.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I did collect the nuts to use during the winter months but don't now as they are for the wild animals and they do take every nut!
> 
> I'm not able to stand the heat to pick the blackberries and they are eaten by some of the animals or birds. We also have sand plum bushes, apple, peach and cherry trees so something eats them.
> 
> ...


Janie i can in my mind the way you lived I wish I could see it, 
Baby's are in their new home tonight Hubby said they keep coming to the door and peek out at him. They are sweet aren't they. Hubby has a Bantam hen he named Gertie, he raise her when she was just a wee chick. She follows him all over, and she is a mother hen, put the eggs under her to hack baby's but with no rooster they won't hack. She is something.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country, you are so right about the good food. My health condition is genetic as brother has already died with what I have. My mom's brother died at age 32 but they called it a heart attack so don't know but bet he had same condition.

Otherwise I'm healthy or so doctors say. Brother died at age 62.

Guess my clean living/eating did help. Never drank alcohol or smoked so that helped. Brother enjoyed smokes/alcohol.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv9bAma0ft8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Go and listen to her sing I will pray for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Country, you are so right about the good food. My health condition is genetic as brother has already died with what I have. My mom's brother died at age 32 but they called it a heart attack so don't know but bet he had same condition.
> 
> Otherwise I'm healthy or so doctors say. Brother died at age 62.
> 
> Guess my clean living/eating did help. Never drank alcohol or smoked so that helped. Brother enjoyed smokes/alcohol.


 I am sorry to hear that Jane. XXX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The new chick are going to be put in there new coop today as Hubby is finial done putting it together.
> 
> Have to get my mind into carving when weather is a bit better. Have been busy planting and weeding. We have itch weed growing like mad. It is on the river bank and trying to get it off our yard before it flowers and reseeds up here.
> Hate the stuff, have to wear gloves in order to pick it.


Is itch weed like poison ivy?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

me too Janie, but someday you will be together again. That is the only thing that keeps me going when I lose a loved one, soon we will be together again. I pity those who do not understand that there is a heaven, and there is a hell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is itch weed like poison ivy?


yes but not bad as poison ivy. It goes away after a bit but when you touch it it itches and hurts at the same time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janie i can in my mind the way you lived I wish I could see it,
> Baby's are in their new home tonight Hubby said they keep coming to the door and peek out at him. They are sweet aren't they. Hubby has a Bantam hen he named Gertie, he raise her when she was just a wee chick. She follows him all over, and she is a mother hen, put the eggs under her to hack baby's but with no rooster they won't hack. She is something.


Oh, yes, we had Bantam chickens and we all,loved them as they are the best mothers as we used them to hatch the other big chicks but they were so cute as mothers to those large chicks. Good memories!

Do you plan for your chicks to be layers or meat or both. You must have a rooster if you want little chicks! I love chickens.

DH did not like hogs so we did not have pork to eat unless we bought it from another farmer (the hole hog).


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night ladies I'm tired so going to bed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night ladies I'm tired so going to bed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Please check this out. I hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too Janie, but someday you will be together again. That is the only thing that keeps me going when I lose a loved one, soon we will be together again. I pity those who do not understand that there is a heaven, and there is a hell.


Me too Yarnie. I just couldn't make it if I didn't know my family was in Heaven. They all excepted Jesus as their Savior so I know I will see my grandparents, my daddy, aunts, uncles and my bil there. Two cousins are there too. We are going to have a great time when I get there. Oh what a day of rejoicing that will be. I know y'all have heard that song. Oh I can't forget my Savior will be there with them to welcome me home. This is just my temporary home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, we had Bantam chickens and we all,loved them as they are the best mothers as we used them to hatch the other big chicks but they were so cute as mothers to those large chicks. Good memories!
> 
> Do you plan for your chicks to be layers or meat or both. You must have a rooster if you want little chicks! I love chickens.
> 
> DH did not like hogs so we did not have pork to eat unless we bought it from another farmer (the hole hog).


Just for the eggs hubby can't kill anything,even deer hunting he has a time about it. 
He just went to check on them he is worried as they will not roost they are huddle by the door. He is a poud one with his new babies. But you would not know it by the way he acts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good night ladies I'm tired so going to bed.


Sweet dreams Jane.XXX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good night ladies I'm tired so going to bed.


nite lady sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for posting the link RUKnitting - it was very moving and a reminder that there is a cost to peace


How did you get the link kitty? I tried to copy and paste and it didn't work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv9bAma0ft8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm glad you had a good day Jane and that you are coping as well as you can with your illness' my prayers for you


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you get the link kitty? I tried to copy and paste and it didn't work.


I could not get it either tell me too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you get the link kitty? I tried to copy and paste and it didn't work.


I highlighted it with mouse and right click then picked open in new tab - I tried reposting link to see if it works. It's very moving


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I highlighted it with mouse and right click then picked open in new tab - I tried reposting link to see if it works. It's very moving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I hope you had a good Memoerial Day. It gives me comfort too to know that some day I'll see my loved ones again.

The ckicks are making themselves comfy in their new home. Know what you mean abaout men - wanting to seem so tough and strong and real softies at heart. I had a little sparrow visit me in the store today, snuck in when the door was half open. Opened the door wide and hoped it would find it's way out but it kept flying into the window. Got a towel out so I could cover it to take back outside but it found it's own way out. It sure was happy to meet up with the other little sparrows


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. I highlited it is that the blue over it. where is the open new tab?


Once it's highlighted use the right button on your mouse and then you can pick the option open link in new tab


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Once it's highlighted use the right button on your mouse and then you can pick the option open link in new tab


I still can't get it, don't have an option that say open new link?? I am having having a hard time with this. I usual just click on it and up it comes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I still can't get it, don't have an option that say open new link?? I am having having a hard time with this. I usual just click on it and up it comes.


try this one Yarnie - hope it works


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> try this one Yarnie - hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Son brought me over a bag and i mean a bag full of sage to dry. It smells so good. It will be so nice to have in the meats ect. when cooking. My sage did not come back this year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB and Yarnie for the links to Katherine Jenkins; she has a beautiful voice and beautifu message


am glad you like it, it is nice to know that we do know that we will be together again with those we love isn't it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Son brought me over a bag and i mean a bag full of sage to dry. It smells so good. It will be so nice to have in the meats ect. when cooking. My sage did not come back this year.


lucky you! I love sage


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> try this one Yarnie - hope it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> lucky you! I love sage


I love it when it is first pick too.

Your birdie sounded like a poor thing, glad he found his way out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie my sage had blooms on it this year. It only does it every once in awhile. It is in a pot on my porch not in the ground. Don't you just love birds kitty? I am not fond of the bluejays because they are bullies and eat the songbirds food. But they are pretty. We have alot of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie my sage had blooms on it this year. It only does it every once in awhile. It is in a pot on my porch not in the ground. Don't you just love birds kitty? I am not fond of the bluejays because they are bullies and eat the songbirds food. But they are pretty. We have alot of them.


I have only seem one blue jay in two years. I miss the morning doves. since they are know allowed to hunt them there are fewer of them. Heard one cooing tonight. Use tohave a pair that would always nest around here. But havae not seen them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going now it's 10:30 here and my eyes need a rest so heading for bed. Everyone have a lovely night and a good sleep now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Now that you mention it I haven't seen any either. There has been some in my yard before but not lately. My Dh insisted we had an eagle over head but I am thinking a hawk but he could be right. We have tons of bluejays you can have all of mine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Funny about the blue birds - they are trying to bring them back here but I haven't seen them yet. This is the first year we remember seeing mourning doves - there are quite a few of them in the upper pasture - love seeing them. We have lots of different types of birds - geese, swans, herons, eagles, hawks, woodpeckers, finches, chickadees, sparrows, hummers, starlings (pests), owls, and lots more


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - it's a very sad day. What a shame that war even exists. Some of these soldiers are so young - just starting their lives. Others leave behind families who love them and need them. This is a debt we can never repay.
> 
> Arlington National Cemetery - we just heard Taps.


So it's OK foryou to say "What a shame that war even exists." and I get told I'm going to hell for being a pacifist...So much for what I thought was a group of good Christian ladies.:thumbdown: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Funny about the blue birds - they are trying to bring them back here but I haven't seen them yet. This is the first year we remember seeing mourning doves - there are quite a few of them in the upper pasture - love seeing them. We have lots of different types of birds - geese, swans, herons, eagles, hawks, woodpeckers, finches, chickadees, sparrows, hummers, starlings (pests), owls, and lots more


I don't know if we have starlings here. Love the little chickadees and titmouse. They are so cute. Of course the bluebirds. Funny when you are in Lowes here the birds flew thru the store. They don't even try to stop them.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> So it's OK foryou to say "What a shame that war even exists." and I get told I'm going to hell for being a pacifist...So much for what I thought was a group of good Christian ladies.:thumbdown: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


So sorry, FF. We don't agree on every issue, but I'm with you 100% on being a pacifist. Memorial Day serves as a good reminder about the ugly realities of war.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning from a rainy Wisconsin, we are suppose to have this all week.

Hope tomatoes make it through all this rain is not good, they may end up with blilght like last year. We had three tomatoes out of all planted. Sure the weeds are happy though.I think you would need a blow torch to kill them.

Look chickadees espeical in winter, they at least stay here for a time. Swan oh this just stop here passing through. Most of the birds do. Sand Hill cranes are all a bought. We have the crans Society up here and they have been bringing back a lot of them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Am thinking about planting my tomatoes. It has been cold here and snowed this week. So, I hesitate. But, they must go in soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know if we have starlings here. Love the little chickadees and titmouse. They are so cute. Of course the bluebirds. Funny when you are in Lowes here the birds flew thru the store. They don't even try to stop them.


the same here at Home Depot, they even nest on the mental bars holding up roof.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My tomatoes were nipped on the top by frost as DH had cozy-coats around them that he ordered from a seed magazine. Rest of plant looks OK just not growing so hope they survive. 

Love fresh tomatoes especially the yellow ones which has less acid. I freeze/can the Roma's which are so good in the winter when the snow flies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

In August, I will get a couple of bushels of tomatoes and freeze some. Great all winter. Also, I stuff them with chopped inside of the tomato, cheese (high quality romano), rice, basil, olive oil. So good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> In August, I will get a couple of bushels of tomatoes and freeze some. Great all winter. Also, I stuff them with chopped inside of the tomato, cheese (high quality romano), rice, basil, olive oil. So good.


That sounds good I must try that recipe. Thanks as I do make stuffed tomatoes with hamburger/rice, tomato juice and spices. Good good food.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am thinking about planting my tomatoes. It has been cold here and snowed this week. So, I hesitate. But, they must go in soon.


Hope your weather changes. It is getting a bit crazy around here too. Don't know weather to put warm clothes away, but did, then it gets cool. Then it get to hot. Think just leaving the both season out. 
Yest know what you eman about tomatoes either way they have to go in . Should have brought one in the house at least may have seen one tomatoe. No I would just kill it off. I am a brown tumb plant person if you want a plant to died give it to me. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> In August, I will get a couple of bushels of tomatoes and freeze some. Great all winter. Also, I stuff them with chopped inside of the tomato, cheese (high quality romano), rice, basil, olive oil. So good.


Oh you are making me hungry . Just had coffee this morning. I love fresh cut tomatoes with mozzarella cheese and lots of basil and olive oil.

That and salsa fresh. Oh I am not going to make it must find something to eat. 
Janie it sounds like end of season you are going to be busy. 
Last year daughter in laws mom gave us lots of Roma's and made spag. sauce and frozen it. Just used last bag of it last week. If I can't freeze it won't do it. Use to can but got to be to much. Daughter in law is just starting in to canning, so gave her my canner pot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

Here is the recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/tomatoes-stuffed-with-rice-recipe/index.html

Let me know what you think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> That sounds good I must try that recipe. Thanks as I do make stuffed tomatoes with hamburger/rice, tomato juice and spices. Good good food.


I do that wih fresh peppers, have to try it with Tomatoes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yumm. I think I'll have tomatoes with mozzarella tonight!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yumm. I think I'll have tomatoes with mozzarella tonight!


Oh you are , when should I be there? now that you are about making it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Come any time. We'll start with a glass of wine - or whatever.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Come any time. We'll start with a glass of wine - or whatever.


Oh wine with fresh tomatoes and cheese a bit of mouth watering food. Love it the thought of it. yum


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How are you doing Lucy and your husband hope things are getting a little better.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi YarnLady,

Thank you for asking. He's moving ahead. Will get his hair cut today. I must drive him. He can't do anything.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YarnLady,
> 
> Thank you for asking. He's moving ahead. Will get his hair cut today. I must drive him. He can't do anything.


That will be a good little outing for the both of you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi CB,

Yes, good to get out. But will he like the way I drive??? Probably not!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No I doubt it. My husband always tells me when I tell him to slow down that I need to take a bus. lol No one likes how the other one drives.  But I am sure he is thankful to have someone take such good care of him.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> So it's OK foryou to say "What a shame that war even exists." and I get told I'm going to hell for being a pacifist...So much for what I thought was a group of good Christian ladies.:thumbdown: :hunf: :hunf: :hunf:


Being a pacifist only works if everyone is a pacifist. The Islamic terrorists don't stop attacking just because you say, "I'm a pacifist." Name one pacifist country that is not third world and survived pacifism. The closest I can think of is Switzerland, and that country's guards protect the Vatican. They have a military, and they are tough. Switzerland also controls banking for many countries and leaders. That is power.

You don't stop bullies like Assad, Ahmadinejad, or Kim Un Jung by being pacifist. Jesus was not pacifist. He just told us that a nation's leader (Caesar) in his time had the right to control laws and actions, but God had his reign as well in a different realm. Look at how many wars God supported in the bible. He did not urge pacifism but wanted nations to live peaceably. However, evil exists and God wants us to fight it.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Being a pacifist only works if everyone is a pacifist. The Islamic terrorists don't stop attacking just because you say, "I'm a pacifist." Name one pacifist country that is not third world and survived pacifism. The closest I can think of is Switzerland, and that country's guards protect the Vatican. They have a military, and they are tough. Switzerland also controls banking for many countries and leaders. That is power.
> 
> You don't stop bullies like Assad, Ahmadinejad, or Kim Un Jung by being pacifist. Jesus was not pacifist. He just told us that a nation's leader (Caesar) in his time had the right to control laws and actions, but God had his reign as well in a different realm. Look at how many wars God supported in the bible. He did not urge pacifism but wanted nations to live peaceably. However, evil exists and God wants us to fight it.


I already know that one pacifist is less than a drop in the bucket, but every one counts in the long run. Of course terrorists and terrorism won't stop just because I want them to. I reject what the Bible says about God and Jesus supporting wars here below. There is more than one way to fight evil. Do you think you think you can change my mind after my beliefs have been developed over 50 years? You're wasting your time. Please feel free to waste your time in a fruitless effort, but I will disappoint you no matter what you say.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I already know that one pacifist is less than a drop in the bucket, but every one counts in the long run. Of course terrorists and terrorism won't stop just because I want them to. I reject what the Bible says about God and Jesus supporting wars here below. There is more than one way to fight evil. Do you think you think you can change my mind after my beliefs have been developed over 50 years? You're wasting your time. Please feel free to waste your time in a fruitless effort, but I will disappoint you no matter what you say.


I'm not interested in changing your mind - as you said, your belief system has been developed over many years. If your views have changed over the years, it's because you chose to do so. The only part of your last post that I have a problem with is your statement "that you were condemned to Hell for being a pacifist". That isn't really accurate - I don't remember the exact wording, but the condemnation came from your comments about not caring about what God or Jesus said - not your views on pacifiscm (and I'm not saying that I agree with that condemnation - I believe that God knows our souls and knows what is correct in all situations - and I can't make that determination)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Being a pacifist only works if everyone is a pacifist. The Islamic terrorists don't stop attacking just because you say, "I'm a pacifist." Name one pacifist country that is not third world and survived pacifism. The closest I can think of is Switzerland, and that country's guards protect the Vatican. They have a military, and they are tough. Switzerland also controls banking for many countries and leaders. That is power.
> 
> You don't stop bullies like Assad, Ahmadinejad, or Kim Un Jung by being pacifist. Jesus was not pacifist. He just told us that a nation's leader (Caesar) in his time had the right to control laws and actions, but God had his reign as well in a different realm. Look at how many wars God supported in the bible. He did not urge pacifism but wanted nations to live peaceably. However, evil exists and God wants us to fight it.


You are so right, It won't change and God does want us to fight the evil in this world, or he would have told us so in his word not to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YarnLady,
> 
> Thank you for asking. He's moving ahead. Will get his hair cut today. I must drive him. He can't do anything.


Oh like CB said it will do you both good to get out for a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not interested in changing your mind - as you said, your belief system has been developed over many years. If your views have changed over the years, it's because you chose to do so. The only part of your last post that I have a problem with is your statement "that you were condemned to Hell for being a pacifist". That isn't really accurate - I don't remember the exact wording, but the condemnation came from your comments about not caring about what God or Jesus said - not your views on pacifiscm (and I'm not saying that I agree with that condemnation - I believe that God knows our souls and knows what is correct in all situations - and I can't make that determination)


I agree with you , it is not a good thing to say about God and Jesus. I hope she changes her mind about that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SS I wouldn't be telling God that He won't change your mind. Hoping I misunderstood you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

No I don't think you did she said she didn't care if she had to go to confession all the time .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah house work finial done, have the bills done and in the mail ect. so tomorrow will be a little easier. Who said retiring is great. There are times yes, but still have work to do any way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I need to finish what I started. I want to watch the Five. It comes on at 4:00 . Liking Bob more and more lately. Later Yarnie.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Wait a minute CB (the real CB)knitters finish all the projects that we have yarn for?

I will never be able to outlive my yarn stash. Oooppsss hear the door, yippie the UPS man with more yarn


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Wait a minute CB (the real CB)knitters finish all the projects that we have yarn for?
> 
> I will never be able to outlive my yarn stash. Oooppsss hear the door, yippie the UPS man with more yarn


Oh funny. I am working at it right now. Really I am. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Wait a minute CB (the real CB)knitters finish all the projects that we have yarn for?
> 
> I will never be able to outlive my yarn stash. Oooppsss hear the door, yippie the UPS man with more yarn


Sorry if I'm interrupting but news of more yarn always gets my attention. What did you get? Only disciplined knitters outlive their stash and that is definitely not me


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Wait a minute CB (the real CB)knitters finish all the projects that we have yarn for?
> 
> I will never be able to outlive my yarn stash. Oooppsss hear the door, yippie the UPS man with more yarn


I lied, well not really lied, read in the paper that it was wishful thinking


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

West Coast Kitty, as far as I am concerned, I am not condemned to hell just because I am a pacifist. I received the message below which explains that I am condemned from another KP member and am afraid that this message does nothing at all to sway me. I do not need to be schooled by the person who sent me this message. I reject the quotes from the Bible, and their very clear meaning. For me, the commandment "Thou Shalt Not Kill" covers every kind of killing other than that which is intended to put food on my table. If this means I am condemned to hell, so be it.

Many people make the mistake of reading what the Bible says in Exodus 20:13, You shall not kill, and then seeking to apply this command to war. However, the Hebrew word literally means the intentional, premeditated killing of another person with malice; murder. God often ordered the Israelites to go to war with other nations (1 Samuel 15:3; Joshua 4:13). God ordered the death penalty for numerous crimes (Exodus 21:12, 15; 22:19; Leviticus 20:11). So, God is not against killing in all circumstances, but only murder.

War is never a good thing, but sometimes it is a necessary thing. In a world filled with sinful people (Romans 3:10-18), war is inevitable. Sometimes the only way to keep sinful people from doing great harm to the innocent is by going to war.

In the Old Testament, God ordered the Israelites to take vengeance on the Midianites for the Israelites (Numbers 31:2). Deuteronomy 20:16-17 declares, However, in the cities of the nations the LORD your God is giving you as an inheritance, do not leave alive anything that breathes. Completely destroy themas the LORD your God has commanded you.

Also, 1 Samuel 15:18 says, Go and completely destroy those wicked people, the Amalekites; make war on them until you have wiped them out. Obviously God is not against all war.

Jesus is always in perfect agreement with the Father (John 10:30), so we cannot argue that war was only Gods will in the Old Testament. God does not change (Malachi 3:6; James 1:17).

Jesus second coming will be exceedingly violent. Revelation 19:11-21 describes the ultimate war with Christ, the conquering commander who judges and makes war with justice (v. 11). Its going to be bloody (v. 13) and gory. The birds will eat the flesh of all those who oppose Him (v. 17-18). He has no compassion upon His enemies, whom He will conquer completely and consign to a fiery lake of burning sulfur (v. 20).

It is an error to say that God never supports a war. 
Jesus is not a pacifist.

In a world filled with evil people, sometimes war is necessary to prevent even greater evil. If Hitler had not been defeated by World War II, how many more millions would have been killed? If the American Civil War had not been fought, how much longer would African-Americans have had to suffer as slaves?

War is a terrible thing. At the same time, Ecclesiastes 3:8 declares, There isa time to love and a time to hate, a time for war and a time for peace.

In a world filled with sin, hatred, and evil (Romans 3:10-18), war is inevitable. Christians should not desire war, but neither are Christians to oppose the government God has placed in authority over them (Romans 13:1-4; 1 Peter 2:17).

The most important thing we can be doing in a time of war is to be praying for godly wisdom for our leaders, praying for the safety of our military, praying for quick resolution to conflicts, and praying for a minimum of casualties among civilians on both sides (Philippians 4:6-7).


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SS - as I said, I'm not competent to judge or condemn anyone. We differ in our beliefs in this case and when the time comes, God will speak to each of us on His terms. I have difficulty understanding some of the passages in the OT too, especially where God asks Abraham to sacrifice his son and demands that an entire community be destroyed. I have accepted that understanding is not always available to me but to have faith that God's plans will work out in the long run. 

My prayer for you would be the same as for myself - to have my heart and mind open to the Holy Spirit and discernment to God's intentions for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Off2knit,

The UPS man comes here with yarn all the time. I am dying to buy some yarn on sale. It will cost a fortune. I have spent my day debating. Don't know what to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I had to share this with my friends. My 13yo gs just called. He has been choicen by the NWAr weather man to help him do the weather next Friday. He is a little nervous but I know he can do it. Very smart boy. So proud of him. I know a boastful Mimi.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello as I'm back on after going to DR. to have stitches out of right arm just below the elbow from a squamous skin cancer. I had it removed 10 days ago but did not get results until today. 

Dr. said biopsy got it all so this I makes the second one removed from this arm. The other one was in just down from the bend in the elbow as guess it traveled before it was removed. Dr. today even looked in my hair but did not see anything else.

Too much sun early in life, but did wear protective clothing later--too late! So watch those spots ladies they can be dangerous.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to share this with my friends. My 13yo gs just called. He has been choicen by the NWAr weather man to help him do the weather next Friday. He is a little nervous but I know he can do it. Very smart boy. So proud of him. I know a boastful Mimi.


You are allowed to boast to your friends here on KP as we love you so congrats, Mimi your grandson will do a great job as a junior weatherman. Hugs, jane


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> West Coast Kitty, as far as I am concerned, I am not condemned to hell just because I am a pacifist. I received the message below which explains that I am condemned from another KP member and am afraid that this message does nothing at all to sway me. I do not need to be schooled by the person who sent me this message. I reject the quotes from the Bible, and their very clear meaning. For me, the commandment "Thou Shalt Not Kill" covers every kind of killing other than that which is intended to put food on my table. If this means I am condemned to hell, so be it.


Sorry you received this, SS--I'd classify it as a "poison pen" letter. It's good that you posted it for all thread members to view--if you receive any more I'd consider posting them WITH the sender's name.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello as I'm back on after going to DR. to have stitches out of right arm just below the elbow from a squamous skin cancer. I had it removed 10 days ago but did not get results until today.
> 
> Dr. said biopsy got it all so this I makes the second one removed from this arm. The other one was in just down from the bend in the elbow as guess it traveled before it was removed. Dr. today even looked in my hair but did not see anything else.
> 
> Too much sun early in life, but did wear protective clothing later--too late! So watch those spots ladies they can be dangerous.


Jane that is good news . Happy to hear the dr got it all this time. My mother had the surgery a few years ago too. Good you had it checked.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry you received this, SS--I'd classify it as a "poison pen" letter. It's good that you posted it for all thread members to view--if you receive any more I'd consider posting them WITH the sender's name.


Dear Susan, You are lost again. Stop meddling. Bless your heart again. Go talk to Howdy Doody.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dear Susan, You are lost again. Stop meddling. Bless your heart again. Go talk to Howdy Doody.


Hmm--does your heated response indicate that you sent this thing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Hmm--does your heated response indicate that you sent this thing?


Not me. I am out in the open with my sermons. Don't you know me by now?? Just tired of your nonsense of trouble making.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Wait a minute CB (the real CB)knitters finish all the projects that we have yarn for?
> 
> I will never be able to outlive my yarn stash. Oooppsss hear the door, yippie the UPS man with more yarn


you are so so funny . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry if I'm interrupting but news of more yarn always gets my attention. What did you get? Only disciplined knitters outlive their stash and that is definitely not me


you ladies are making me laugh to hard. I need depends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Janie glad there was a good report for you. I have fair skin and would get burnt every year, but back then we did not know we were suppose to cover up and use sun screen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to share this with my friends. My 13yo gs just called. He has been choicen by the NWAr weather man to help him do the weather next Friday. He is a little nervous but I know he can do it. Very smart boy. So proud of him. I know a boastful Mimi.


Oh neat oh grandma, your little light is going to shine on TV. Yeah


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you ladies are making me laugh to hard. I need depends.


Which stash you talkin' about? Yarn, fabric, stitching, or sewing machines? Oh, I almost forgot my doll things, too!

Yarnie, I work in a long term care facility. We've got a stash for your needs, too! :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Son stop by for more Rhubarb tonight, should use it. But what the heck have enough to do. May just cut it up and freeze it and use this csoming winter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to share this with my friends. My 13yo gs just called. He has been choicen by the NWAr weather man to help him do the weather next Friday. He is a little nervous but I know he can do it. Very smart boy. So proud of him. I know a boastful Mimi.


congrats - what a wonderful experience for him. bet he will be great and have the whole family cheering him on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello as I'm back on after going to DR. to have stitches out of right arm just below the elbow from a squamous skin cancer. I had it removed 10 days ago but did not get results until today.
> 
> Dr. said biopsy got it all so this I makes the second one removed from this arm. The other one was in just down from the bend in the elbow as guess it traveled before it was removed. Dr. today even looked in my hair but did not see anything else.
> 
> Too much sun early in life, but did wear protective clothing later--too late! So watch those spots ladies they can be dangerous.


glad they caught them Jane, you're right to warn people to look out for those spots - dh has had 2 over the eye and 3 around the nose removed the last few years


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

That is great. He will do a great job.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Sorry you received this, SS--I'd classify it as a "poison pen" letter. It's good that you posted it for all thread members to view--if you receive any more I'd consider posting them WITH the sender's name.


I'm sorry I didn't include the name of the sender of that "poison pen" post. It was sent to me by Knitpresentsgifts. You can find it on page 79 of "Smoking and Obamacare".


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm sorry I didn't include the name of the sender of that "poison pen" post. It was sent to me by Knitpresentsgifts. You can find it on page 79 of "Smoking and Obamacare".


Oh yes, I know him. He does get around, doesn't he?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Oh yes, I know him. He does get around, doesn't he?


And you don't? What are you doing on the conservative thread if not to harass us? You Liberals made it clear you don't want us on L.O.L.L.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> And you don't? What are you doing on the conservative thread if not to harass us? You Liberals made it clear you don't want us on L.O.L.L.


Frankly I came here only to speak to SS, but when CB butted in I had no choice but to respond--and now you're forcing me to respond to you as well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

She has nothing in her empty life to do than try to make others unhappy and call others names.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

the same women you all told to get off LOLL and now you care about her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

no one is forcing you to say any thing. The only thing driving you is your own feeling of having to argue with everyone to make you feel like you have some self worth,


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> the same women you all told to get off LOLL and now you care about her.


I consider SS a friend, and she's intelligent and easy to talk to. (and now I'm being forced to respond to a third person--when will this end?)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

yes right you have always stood up for her and beside her. Yes and I am the Queen of England.

go pedal your lies some where else. try LOLL


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes right you have always stood up for her and beside her. Yes and I am the Queen of England.
> 
> go pedal your lies some where else. try LOLL


No, now I believe I'll stick around for a while. Just go on with your chat.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dear Susan, You are lost again. Stop meddling. Bless your heart again. Go talk to Howdy Doody.


I'm sorry you feel the way you do, but let me assure you that Susan isn't lost at all. She isn't meddling. She's showing concern and kindness, which is more than I can say for knitpresentgifts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I came here only to speak to SS, but when CB butted in I had no choice but to respond--and now you're forcing me to respond to you as well.


Pardon :!: :?: :!: :hunf:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can only hope that you will deside what and whom you stand for. she slip from one side to the other. You bad mouth everyone you can. Then you don't understand when someone does it back too you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pardon :!: :?: :!: :hunf:


I really think she is bored on the other site and no one is lisstening to her so she need us to entertain her.   :roll: :roll:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dear Susan, You are lost again. Stop meddling. Bless your heart again. Go talk to Howdy Doody.


I'm sorry you feel the way you do, but let me assure you that Susan isn't lost at all. She isn't meddling. She's showing concern and kindness, which is more than I can say for knitpresentgifts. The folks on LOLL can tell me to get lost anytime they feel like it. My mistake was thinking I could speak my mind with you supposedly good Christian ladies. I forgot that some of you are probably fundamentalists, and forgot that when fundamentalists go to church they leave their brains at the door and pick up their crayons.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can only hope that you will deside what and whom you stand for. she slip from one side to the other. You bad mouth everyone you can. Then you don't understand when someone does it back too you.


Not sure who you're addressing--but I personally don't feel any of us are forced to choose sides. We agree on some issues, disagree on others, and a few with rare diplomatic skills manage to stay on good terms with both the lefties and the rightists.

But as my presence here is causing a disturbance I'll take my leave now--carry on, ladies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm sorry you feel the way you do, but let me assure you that Susan isn't lost at all. She isn't meddling. She's showing concern and kindness, which is more than I can say for knitpresentgifts.


SS I am sorry but I read all the scripture and didn't see where anyone said you were going to hell. Would you please point it out for me? Susan is lost because she is on a conservative site. You said you are alot of conserve so I didn't say you were lost . She is a meddler and just starting trouble. You know you and I are friends so I know you know where I am coming from.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Seattle Soul, I see nothing in the post you quoted that directly condemned you. It was a quote that logically set forth an argument that was well documented biblically and had the premise that war is not equal in God's mind to murder, and in the Bible it shows that premise is true. If you don't believe the Bible on this matter and refute God's word, you are showing God you think you can pick and choose his truths to support your own frail human decisions. That grieves God, but it does not surprise him. He knows your heart and mind, and still loves you, even if you don't trust his word. Only if you totally reject him will be reject you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie, when you get back and if you read this. I found the baby sweater pattern I wanted you to have. It is just a knit cardigan. No button ect. just use a pretty ribbon to tie it closed. 
If you would like it let me know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Seattle Soul, I see nothing in the post you quoted that directly condemned you. It was a quote that logically set forth an argument that was well documented biblically and had the premise that war is not equal in God's mind to murder, and in the Bible it shows that premise is true. If you don't believe the Bible on this matter and refute God's word, you are showing God you think you can pick and choose his truths to support your own frail human decisions. That grieves God, but it does not surprise him. He knows your heart and mind, and still loves you, even if you don't trust his word. Only if you totally reject him will be reject you.


And you kind lady are speaking the truth.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Janie glad there was a good report for you. I have fair skin and would get burnt every year, but back then we did not know we were suppose to cover up and use sun screen.


I have the same problem. No skin cancers yet, but fair skin that as I age almost hurts when I get out in the sun. I never used sun screen as a kid that I remember. I didn't lay out much until a teenager, but that is when my skin damage occurred. All we can do is watch it now and be careful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have the same problem. No skin cancers yet, but fair skin that as I age almost hurts when I get out in the sun. I never used sun screen as a kid that I remember. I didn't lay out much until a teenager, but that is when my skin damage occurred. All we can do is watch it now and be careful.


But we were never warned how bad it may be for us. We even used baby oil to get a better tan. We might of just as well use butter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh no tornadoes touch down in Kansas tonight. They are suppose to have this weather down there for the rest of this week.
Those poor people, it is getting worst this weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie I used to use the baby oil with iodine in it to make me darker. Wow was that crazy. Never burned tho.Never knew about sunscreen then. Terrible about the tornado. It really is tornado alley up thru there. We are supppose to get rains from it on Thursday. Hot and humid here so if a cool wind is coming we will have storms. I have more good news. A friend had brain surgery today stints in. She is doing so well they may let her go home tomorrow. Prayer have been answered. She had to wait a month before the surgery . She was a walking time bomb. Just have to say again thank You Jesus! Oh everyone pray for Dreamweaver.She had been in the hospital. Medivac (?). Don't know what that is but she needs our prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But we were never warned how bad it may be for us. We even used baby oil to get a better tan. We might of just as well use butter.


I'm in the same spot. When I was younger, I couldn't sunbathe - it just made me too hot. I never tanned - just turned pink (or red), then peeled and faded. When I was older and had kids, I stayed in the shade. Still have to go to dermatologist regularly. Did anybody ever get blisters? I did - ouch! Sunburn isn't fun. The young people nowadays seem very careful, especially with the children. I'm glad for that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Being a pacifist only works if everyone is a pacifist. The Islamic terrorists don't stop attacking just because you say, "I'm a pacifist." Name one pacifist country that is not third world and survived pacifism. The closest I can think of is Switzerland, and that country's guards protect the Vatican. They have a military, and they are tough. Switzerland also controls banking for many countries and leaders. That is power.
> 
> You don't stop bullies like Assad, Ahmadinejad, or Kim Un Jung by being pacifist. Jesus was not pacifist. He just told us that a nation's leader (Caesar) in his time had the right to control laws and actions, but God had his reign as well in a different realm. Look at how many wars God supported in the bible. He did not urge pacifism but wanted nations to live peaceably. However, evil exists and God wants us to fight it.


West Coast Kitty and Knitcrazy: SeattleSoul is upset with me for telling her she'll go to Hell not because she is a Pacifist, because she denied, _God, Jesus and the Bible_ and said she doesn't believe the words in the good book were the words of _God_ and she is free to decide which words to believe or not which are the reasons I said what I told her.

SS said she does not believe an extensive post that referred her to many Chapters/Verses in the Bible that explain _God's and Jesus'_ teaching about war and proved my point that neither were Pacifists.

Also, I have said a couple of times, to her directly, that Jesus was not a Pacifist, yet SS insists he was/is. Seattle should not have brought her criticism of me to this thread and probably did so to get attention.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I used to use the baby oil with iodine in it to make me darker. Wow was that crazy. Never burned tho.Never knew about sunscreen then. Terrible about the tornado. It really is tornado alley up thru there. We are supppose to get rains from it on Thursday. Hot and humid here so if a cool wind is coming we will have storms. I have more good news. A friend had brain surgery today stints in. She is doing so well they may let her go home tomorrow. Prayer have been answered. She had to wait a month before the surgery . She was a walking time bomb. Just have to say again thank You Jesus! Oh everyone pray for Dreamweaver.She had been in the hospital. Medivac (?). Don't know what that is but she needs our prayers.


I'm so glad about your friend. It must be a great relief. I hope Dreamweaver will be all right.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks WCK. I thought it was so appropriate for Memorial Day.Forgive my computer incompetence and my Apple.


west coast kitty said:


> try this one Yarnie - hope it works


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm from the Florida Gulf Coast, so can you guess where I was every weekend and all summer as a kid? And this was before sunscreen. I have had 2 basal cell skin cancers removed from my face. One had gotten so large it left a hole on my upper lip the size of a quarter. I had to have reconstructive surgery. I avoid long periods of time in the sun without sunscreen now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Wait a minute CB (the real CB)knitters finish all the projects that we have yarn for?
> 
> I will never be able to outlive my yarn stash. Oooppsss hear the door, yippie the UPS man with more yarn


Oh, no. I, like you, will not outlive my yarn stash!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to share this with my friends. My 13yo gs just called. He has been choicen by the NWAr weather man to help him do the weather next Friday. He is a little nervous but I know he can do it. Very smart boy. So proud of him. I know a boastful Mimi.


What fun! Do you have a way to tape his appearance? I'm routing for him.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey brag all you want to , you know he's the brightest kid going. That should be lots of fun for him.



Country Bumpkins said:


> I had to share this with my friends. My 13yo gs just called. He has been choicen by the NWAr weather man to help him do the weather next Friday. He is a little nervous but I know he can do it. Very smart boy. So proud of him. I know a boastful Mimi.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I'm from the Florida Gulf Coast, so can you guess where I was every weekend and all summer as a kid? And this was before sunscreen. I have had 2 basal cell skin cancers removed from my face. One had gotten so large it left a hole on my upper lip the size of a quarter. I had to have reconstructive surgery. I avoid long periods of time in the sun without sunscreen now.


My sister just got back from Gulf Shores. She is terrible about tanning and sunbeds. We have tried to tell her but she is addicted to it. She is 10years younger than me but looks like an old leather boot. Older too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> And you don't? What are you doing on the conservative thread if not to harass us? You Liberals made it clear you don't want us on L.O.L.L.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Love rhubarb. Esp with strawberries. Yum.


theyarnlady said:


> Son stop by for more Rhubarb tonight, should use it. But what the heck have enough to do. May just cut it up and freeze it and use this csoming winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Hey brag all you want to , you know he's the brightest kid going. That should be lots of fun for him.


He is so funny. Scared but told my daughter he needed a tux. Ha. I think he ment a dress jacket. They are going to find him clothes tomorrow and have his hair styled. His hair is so thick and black sometimes sticking straight in the air. Pray for him to hold it together he is alittle nervous about it. We don't get their news so will have to wait for the video. Dad is laying off work so he can be there too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm sorry you feel the way you do, but let me assure you that Susan isn't lost at all. She isn't meddling. She's showing concern and kindness, which is more than I can say for knitpresentgifts.


What more may I do for you but to share the way to eternal life? If that isn't compassion, to an infant Christian, studying and trying to find her way, from a seasoned Christian, I'm not sure what anyone could do for you.

What I posted is no difference from what you would hear from your priests, church services and study groups.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I'm from the Florida Gulf Coast, so can you guess where I was every weekend and all summer as a kid? And this was before sunscreen. I have had 2 basal cell skin cancers removed from my face. One had gotten so large it left a hole on my upper lip the size of a quarter. I had to have reconstructive surgery. I avoid long periods of time in the sun without sunscreen now.


I stayed out of the sun except when I was a little girl. Still had pre-cancerous spots frozen on my face - more than I can remember. It's hard to avoid unless you use sunscreen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My sister just got back from Gulf Shores. She is terrible about tanning and sunbeds. We have tried to tell her but she is addicted to it. She is 10years younger than me but looks like an old leather boot. Older too.


Dangerous. It can be very serious. It must be frustrating for you, but there isn't much you can do. Maybe she'll be lucky and it won't hurt her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no. I, like you, will not outlive my yarn stash!


Oh, yes, more yarn as all of you remember when I ran out of yarn so was working with crochet thread so had something to do as cannot just watch TV too boring.

Someone brought several boxes of yarn to the "y" and they thought it came from Walmart stores. Now, we have a lot of yarn to select from with at least 5 skeins of each color.

Guess I would go nuts if UPS came to the door with yarn!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

OUT! OUT! D___ Spot!

No need for your wicked rants!!



SeattleSoul said:


> I'm sorry you feel the way you do, but let me assure you that Susan isn't lost at all. She isn't meddling. She's showing concern and kindness, which is more than I can say for knitpresentgifts. The folks on LOLL can tell me to get lost anytime they feel like it. My mistake was thinking I could speak my mind with you supposedly good Christian ladies. I forgot that some of you are probably fundamentalists, and forgot that when fundamentalists go to church they leave their brains at the door and pick up their crayons.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Hey brag all you want to , you know he's the brightest kid going. That should be lots of fun for him.


Congratulations, CB! I know you're so proud of him - don't blame you one bit!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope this doesn't turn into another "Smoking."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Love rhubarb. Esp with strawberries. Yum.


Oh, yes, I have made strawberry/rhubarb pies--delicious. Good memories!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, she is always looking for attention. Narcissist.


knitpresentgifts said:


> West Coast Kitty and Knitcrazy: SeattleSoul is upset with me for telling her she'll go to Hell not because she is a Pacifist, because she denied, _God, Jesus and the Bible_ and said she doesn't believe the words in the good book were the words of _God_ and she is free to decide which words to believe or not which are the reasons I said what I told her.
> 
> SS said she does not believe an extensive post that referred her to many Chapters/Verses in the Bible that explain _God's and Jesus'_ teaching about war and proved my point that neither were Pacifists.
> 
> Also, I have said a couple of times, to her directly, that Jesus was not a Pacifist, yet SS insists he was/is. Seattle should not have brought her criticism of me to this thread and probably did so to get attention.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Love rhubarb. Esp with strawberries. Yum.


Me too! Let us know when it has become a strawberry rhubarb pie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dangerous. It can be very serious. It must be frustrating for you, but there isn't much you can do. Maybe she'll be lucky and it won't hurt her.


I saw a photo of a very tanned person in the dr's office that said we never lose all of the tan on our skin as it showed spots all over her face some darker than others. The 32 year old looked awful!

The damage may not show up on your sister CB until later, but it will age her for sure. Saw where movie stars use a spray tan but stay out of the sun to,keep looking young.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope this doesn't turn into another "Smoking."


Darn you Bonnie. I'm so in love with your hydrangea I went out and bought an Endless Blue and three double petal pink ones today!

No, really, thanks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, it is late so night, night, ladies.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I believe if "their " posts on here are ignored they'll pick up their marbles and go home. Don't even read them when you see their avatar. They know there's a place for their rancor. We need to use self-restraint!!!


bonbf3 said:


> I hope this doesn't turn into another "Smoking."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Darn you Bonnie. I'm so in love with your hydrangea I went out and bought an Endless Blue and three double petal pink ones today!
> 
> No, really, thanks!


Oh love the Endless Summers. Got 1 pink one. Deer ate it down but it is about 18"tall right now.What is a 3 double petal?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What more may I do for you but to share the way to eternal life? If that isn't compassion, to an infant Christian, studying and trying to find her way, from a seasoned Christian, I'm not sure what anyone could do for you.
> 
> What I posted is no difference from what you would hear from your priests, church services and study groups.


SeattleSoul,

I really don't want to offend anyone, but I have heard something a little different. 
Twice I've heard priests say that in the end, you must follow your conscience. I believe it's because it's in our conscience that the Holy Spirit speaks to us.

It's an interesting and important question. There's lot about the conscience, how a person must "inform" his/her conscience, in the Catechism. You can google it and it's in this section:

"PART THREE
LIFE IN CHRIST

SECTION ONE
MAN'S VOCATION LIFE IN THE SPIRIT

CHAPTER ONE
THE DIGNITY OF THE HUMAN PERSON

ARTICLE 6
MORAL CONSCIENCE

1776 "Deep within his conscience man discovers a law which he has not laid upon himself but which he must obey. Its voice, ever calling him to love and to do what is good and to avoid evil, sounds in his heart at the right moment. . . . For man has in his heart a law inscribed by God. . . . His conscience is man's most secret core and his sanctuary. There he is alone with God whose voice echoes in his depths."47

I. THE JUDGMENT OF CONSCIENCE
SS, I have twice heard priests say that you must follow your conscience. If I were you, I'd ask your RCIA group or a priest at your church just to verify. I think it's because it's our conscience where we hear the voice of the Holy Spirit. "

There's a lot more. It's very deep reading. I thought you might be interested. If I were you, I would ask your RCIA group or a priest at your church to verify. But I do remember hearing that we must follow our consciences. The church also believe that we must educate ourselves on right and wrong also.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I really don't want to offend anyone, but I have heard something a little different.
> 
> SS, I have twice heard priests say that you must follow your conscience. If I were you, I'd ask your RCIA group or a priest at your church just to verify. I think it's because it's our conscience where we hear the voice of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> It's an interesting and important question.


What difference have you heard Bonnie? I believe the Holy spirit is our teacher and conscience too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I believe if "their " posts on here are ignored they'll pick up their marbles and go home. Don't even read them when you see their avatar. They know there's a place for their rancor. We need to use self-restraint!!!


I'm in.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh love the Endless Summers. Got 1 pink one. Deer ate it down but it is about 18"tall right now.What is a 3 double petal?


Sorry, that didn't come out correctly. I bought a quantity of three, double-petal, pink flowering hydrangeas. I've not know about them before.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What difference have you heard Bonnie? I believe the Holy spirit is our teacher and conscience too.


Hi, CB. I posted it above, and it's kind of long. I heard a priest say that in the end, a person must follow his/her conscience. He seemed to be saying that the conscience is extremely important in doing right and wrong. As I said in the post above, it's really complicated. I don't think I could explain it well without actually thinking long and hard about it. But I agree with what you said. Maybe we're saying the same thing.

I don't know CB. It's so late and been quite a day. I think I'd better get back to this tomorrow when I can think better. BAck to you then. I hope you and all our friends have a good night.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting, I don't understand why someone would bring a discussion to this thread from another one (Smoking). That is very confusing. SS has a right to be a pacifist as I think you agree. It seems a foolish stance to me considering what is going on in the world and what God demands of us, but not my problem - hers. Sounds like Smoking is populated by the non-religious. Haven't been there myself and not likely to do so. I can hardly keep up with this thread. What is going on with Smoking and these folks?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Darn you Bonnie. I'm so in love with your hydrangea I went out and bought an Endless Blue and three double petal pink ones today!
> 
> No, really, thanks!


That's great, KPG! I'm just so happy about that! They will bring you great joy for a long time. I haven't seen double petal pink before - will have to look it up tomorrow.

They are wonderful shrubs.

Couldn't wait - had to look for a picture of the double petal pinks. Lovely. Each little flower is exquisite! Lucky you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sorry, that didn't come out correctly. I bought a quantity of three, double-petal, pink flowering hydrangeas. I've not know about them before.


Did you know that you can turn them blue by sprinkling copper sulfate around the base? I like pink hydrangeas, but the blue is a knock out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hi, CB. I posted it above, and it's kind of long. I heard a priest say that in the end, a person must follow his/her conscience. He seemed to be saying that the conscience is extremely important in doing right and wrong. As I said in the post above, it's really complicated. I don't think I could explain it well without actually thinking long and hard about it. But I agree with what you said. Maybe we're saying the same thing.
> 
> I don't know CB. It's so late and been quite a day. I think I'd better get back to this tomorrow when I can think better. BAck to you then. I hope you and all our friends have a good night.


Bonnie I know you have to be lead by Holy Spirit for salvation. Holy Spirit is the comforter and teacher. I think the Holy spirit in me guide me. Alot of Christian don't talk much about Him being one of the God heads but He is just as important as the Father and the Son. Good night Bonnie.XXX


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Repost.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The Holy Spirit is the guide Jesus left us when he ascended to heaven. He is the God head that causes us to seek God and grow as a Christian. Jesus didn't leave us to deal with our spiritual life without help. What a resource and joy!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Are you having fun yet??? Just kidding.



Knit crazy said:


> Repost


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hehehe I did it too. Just report issue with duplicate posting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf}
Couldn't wait - had to look for a picture of the double petal pinks. Lovely. Each little flower is exquisite! Lucky you![/quote said:


> Could be you as well. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> Thanks WCK. I thought it was so appropriate for Memorial Day.Forgive my computer incompetence and my Apple.


Thanks for the original link RU - it was appropriate even for this Canadian. Our armed forces have also done much and don't always get the recognition they should. Maybe Apple posts links a little differently


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Did you know that you can turn them blue by sprinkling copper sulfate around the base? I like pink hydrangeas, but the blue is a knock out.


Yes, but I use aluminum sulfate instead to make blue and lime or eggshells to make pink.

I want both varieties to stay as they are so they'll be planted tomorrow using Hollytone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, but I use aluminum sulfate instead to make blue and lime or eggshells to make pink.
> 
> I want both varieties to stay as they are so they'll be planted tomorrow using Hollytone.


Coffee grounds will turn them purple. My mother's did that to hers. I just learned last year to use 1/4 cup of vinegar to a gallon of water for Gardenia's. I had more blooms than ever.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Did you know that you can turn them blue by sprinkling copper sulfate around the base? I like pink hydrangeas, but the blue is a knock out.


Aluminum sulfate works, too. (I'm sure about the aluminum part, and I think it's sulfate. You can buy it at a nursery.) I like the blue, too. I love all blue flowers - they seem so rare.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Coffee grounds will turn them purple. My mother's did that to hers. I just learned last year to use 1/4 cup of vinegar to a gallon of water for Gardenia's. I had more blooms than ever.


I didn't know about the coffee grounds. Our soil in Georgia is so acidic that I've only had to add something one time to get blue.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Aluminum sulfate works, too. (I'm sure about the aluminum part, and I think it's sulfate. You can buy it at a nursery.) I like the blue, too. I love all blue flowers - they seem so rare.


Agree. They really grab your attention.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Coffee grounds will turn them purple. My mother's did that to hers. I just learned last year to use 1/4 cup of vinegar to a gallon of water for Gardenia's. I had more blooms than ever.


Can't grow gardenias here as a perennial. Too cold. But this is interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh that is sad not to grow gardenia's. We can't grow lilac's. What about Crepe myrtles?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is sad not to grow gardenia's. We can't grow lilac's. What about Crape mytles?


No crepe myrtles, same problem. But, you should have seen my lilacs this year. Gorgeous.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I remember frying out in the sun too, baby oil or coconut oil. Sometimes burned a little; too bad I didn't know better. DH is fairer skinned and burns easily so he usually had a hat and long sleeves - he used to have farmer's burn around the neck and hands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember frying out in the sun too, baby oil or coconut oil. Sometimes burned a little; too bad I didn't know better. DH is fairer skinned and burns easily so he usually had a hat and long sleeves - he used to have farmer's burn around the neck and hands.


That is like my brother. He is fair with blue eyes. Can you grow Gardenia in Canada? I know you are in zone 7 but you said your growing season is shorter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

have never tried gardenias so I'm not sure if they would do well or not, but do have both regular lilacs and french lilacs (white)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> have never tried gardenias so I'm not sure if they would do well or not, but do have both regular lilacs and french lilacs (white)


Ohh now I am sad. I have 1 lilac of my grandmother's but it never blooms. It did for her. What is the secret to them blooming knit crazy and kitty?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ohh now I am sad. I have 1 lilac of my grandmother's but it never blooms. It did for her. What is the secret to them blooming knit crazy and kitty?


can't take any credit - they are very old plants and I don't do anything to them at all, not even water, such a beautiful scent, l love lilac


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to RUKnitting for these photos of the rare and beautiful albino hummingbird - amazing isn't it. Just posting them for RU


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh so beautiful. Never have seen one before.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I forgot to add the post where Knitpresent gifts actually says I'm condemned to hell for rejecting the chapters of scripture she sent me to show me the error of my ways.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

My gardenia loves coffee grounds. Same as camelias.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Coffee grounds will turn them purple. My mother's did that to hers. I just learned last year to use 1/4 cup of vinegar to a gallon of water for Gardenia's. I had more blooms than ever.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes I also love blue flowers esp delphinium and I saw a blue poppy advertised but couldn't get it to grow. Does anyone have one? If so what's the secret? But I must say white flowers are my favorite.


bonbf3 said:


> Aluminum sulfate works, too. (I'm sure about the aluminum part, and I think it's sulfate. You can buy it at a nursery.) I like the blue, too. I love all blue flowers - they seem so rare.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Seattle Soul, I see nothing in the post you quoted that directly condemned you. It was a quote that logically set forth an argument that was well documented biblically and had the premise that war is not equal in God's mind to murder, and in the Bible it shows that premise is true. If you don't believe the Bible on this matter and refute God's word, you are showing God you think you can pick and choose his truths to support your own frail human decisions. That grieves God, but it does not surprise him. He knows your heart and mind, and still loves you, even if you don't trust his word. Only if you totally reject him will be reject you.


I certainly do not totally reject God. I forgot to include this post from KPG which actually does say I might go to Hell for eternal damnation. I wasn't trying to cause confusion. I'm sorry to say that I can't follow God and Jesus' words about waging war or killing people who are wicked. In the end I will be responsible for my beliefs when they are judged by the only true Judge.

SS, I'm sad to say don't waste your time studying the word, or going to confession. If you truly mean what you wrote, that you don't care what the Bible says, what God said, or what Jesus said about ANY subject, then you will go to Hell for eternal damnation.

There is only one who spoke the Truth and gave his life for all sinners, and it isn't you.

Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrews 13:16 For God so loved the world, He gave his only son so that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life. John 3:16.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ohh now I am sad. I have 1 lilac of my grandmother's but it never blooms. It did for her. What is the secret to them blooming knit crazy and kitty?


Do you prune it every year? Lilacs grow blooms from new shoots. Usually you should remove 1/3 old growth, but if the tree/bush has a lot of old growth, trim it almost 100%. The new shoots will form from old stumps and you will get blooms. That's all I can think of as a potential problem. My DH prunes regularly in the Fall.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes I also love blue flowers esp delphinium and I saw a blue poppy advertised but couldn't get it to grow. Does anyone have one? If so what's the secret? But I must say white flowers are my favorite.


I tried growing poppy seeds last year for the first time, but they wouldn't grow. Don't know why. I saw so many growing in Europe and they are such a nice accent to heather or purple astilbe, which I have.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful hummingbird pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SS, it is good that you love God. He won't reject you for pacifism, but don't doubt his word. I don't think anyone was condemning you to Hell. Only God can do that. The comment was that God would condemn you if you don't believe his word as that shows disrespect. He condemns (or finds guilty) all of us. He won't send you to Hell unless in you heart you reject him and don't care if you live as he wants. Just believe in Jesus. That is our salvation from condemnation for our sins.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> SS, it is good that you love God. He won't reject you for pacifism, but don't doubt his word. I don't think anyone was condemning you to Hell. Only God can do that. The comment was that God would condemn you if you don't believe his word as that shows disrespect. He condemns (or finds guilty) all of us. He won't send you to Hell unless in you heart you reject him and don't care if you live as he wants. Just believe in Jesus. That is our salvation from condemnation for our sins.


Thank you Knit crazy. As I said prior and you can now read, I did not tell her she is not kept from Heaven and everlasting life because she is a Pacifist. She's seeking attention in this thread by copy/pasting from another thread after denying the word of _God_ but wanting to be saved, but she needed to twist my words in order to get any attention. BTW: I did not add the last sentences she repeated with the verses, Seattle Soul added those from my by-line. However, the last line applies and is her promise if she'd believe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Love, love, love the humming bird photos. I keep staring at them, so beautiful.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes I also love blue flowers esp delphinium and I saw a blue poppy advertised but couldn't get it to grow. Does anyone have one? If so what's the secret? But I must say white flowers are my favorite.


I have tried to grow the blue Himalayan Poppy so many times and now I've given up. They just don't like whatever I do with them, so now I just look at pictures like these:

http://meconopsis.org/

Blue is my absolute favourite flower colour, especially these little beauties, which I have managed to grow in pots:

http://www.hampshirefarms.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/plants.plantDetail/plant_ID/411/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I know you have to be lead by Holy Spirit for salvation. Holy Spirit is the comforter and teacher. I think the Holy spirit in me guide me. Alot of Christian don't talk much about Him being one of the God heads but He is just as important as the Father and the Son. Good night Bonnie.XXX


It's morning!

We just heard about the importance of the Holy Spirit in church on Sunday. I think the Holy Spirit is the hardest one for me to grasp as far as thinking specifically about it. Yet I, too, strongly feel the presence and guidance of the Holy Spirit. I'm glad this came up because it reminds me that I need to ponder this a lot more. It's so nice to share this with you, CB.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I certainly do not totally reject God. I forgot to include this post from KPG which actually does say I might go to Hell for eternal damnation. I wasn't trying to cause confusion. I'm sorry to say that I can't follow God and Jesus' words about waging war or killing people who are wicked. In the end I will be responsible for my beliefs when they are judged by the only true Judge.


SS, please don't let these Jesus-wasn't-a-pacifist folks lead you down the wrong path or put ugly doubts in your head about your relationship with God. You are not questioning His word, but rather the word of those who regrettably feel they have the authority to interpret it for you. You should take any real concerns you have to your priest and ignore the words of these self-proclaimed theological experts.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> SS, please don't let these Jesus-wasn't-a-pacifist folks lead you down the wrong path or put ugly doubts in your head about your relationship with God. You are not questioning His word, but rather the word of those who regrettably feel they have the authority to interpret it for you. You should take any real concerns you have to your priest and ignore the words of these self-proclaimed theological experts.


Don't take our word. Read God's word. The Bible is where you can find your answers. Some ministers and priests misinterprete the Bible or ignore its teachings. You cannot say either that you can trust your conscience. How do you know it isn't your head, not your heart, guiding you? How do you know it isn't Satan leading you? All men are fallible. God's word is true. That's why I urge you to read the Bible. If what your conscience says matches the lessons in the Bible, you'll be sure it is right. Start by reading John. Then try Mark, etc. read the Old Testament too. It is important to be well grounded in God's word.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't take our word. Read God's word. The Bible is where you can find your answers. Some ministers and priests misinterprete the Bible or ignore its teachings. You cannot say either that you can trust your conscience. How do you know it isn't your head, not your heart, guiding you? How do you know it isn't Satan leading you? All men are fallible. God's word is true. That's why I urge you to read the Bible. If what your conscience says matches the lessons in the Bible, you'll be sure it is right. Start by reading John. Then try Mark, etc. read the Old Testament too. It is important to be well grounded in God's word.


SS is Catholic, and Catholics are strongly encouraged to take complicated theological questions to their priests. Period.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Catholic priests spend many years studying theology and are trained to interpret it.



susanmos2000 said:


> SS is Catholic, and Catholics are strongly encouraged to take complicated theological questions to their priests. Period.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Reading the Bible prior to the reformation was considered a sin by the Roman Catholic Church. Martin Luther's theses changed all of that for Protestants.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> Catholic priests spend many years studying theology and are trained to interpret it.


Exactly. It's part of the Catholic belief system that priests are uniquely qualified to guide fellow Catholics along the spiritual path.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Reading the Bible prior to the reformation was considered a sin by the Roman Catholic Church. Martin Luther's theses changed all of that for Protestants.


Very true. To each his own.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Do you prune it every year? Lilacs grow blooms from new shoots. Usually you should remove 1/3 old growth, but if the tree/bush has a lot of old growth, trim it almost 100%. The new shoots will form from old stumps and you will get blooms. That's all I can think of as a potential problem. My DH prunes regularly in the Fall.


No I never have. Maybe that is why it nevers blooms then. I will try to remember that plus I need to move it . The trees are getting too tall. Thanks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Reading the Bible prior to the reformation was considered a sin by the Roman Catholic Church. Martin Luther's theses changed all of that for Protestants.


I'll disagree only with your last sentence. In my Protestant faith, reading the Bible was not considered a sin and was always encouraged as well as Bible study, Sunday classes, private gatherings, etc., always using the Bible in those arenas.

From my experiences growing up with friends and family in the Catholic Church, your point was accurate as to the Roman Catholic faith.

I remember being shocked as a young girl when I learned my two best Catholic friends did not own nor read the Bible themselves. My parents read me Bible stories from children's books, and I've owned a Bible and read from it, studied it, been taught from it from my earliest days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SS the only thing that will send anyone to hell is not asking Jesus in your heart. God loves everyone the same. He sent Jesus to pay the price for our sins. Except a man be born again [from above, spiritually], he cannot see the kingdom of God. [also see Joh 3:7 below]

[ Mankind (beginning with Adam and Eve) died spiritually in the Garden of Eden. See Gen 3:3-6 ]

Joh 3:4 Nicodemus saith unto him, How can a man be born [again physically] when he is old? can he enter the second time into his mother's womb, and be born [again physically]?

Joh 3:5 Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born [from above, spiritually] of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.

Do that and you will not die and go to hell. Very simple. I know you have the desire to serve Christ. Blessings to you!XXX


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What is wrong with the last sentence? You seem to be agreeing. This is indeed pointing out a difference between the histories of two major religions.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll disagree only with your last sentence. In my Protestant faith, reading the Bible was not considered a sin and was always encouraged as well as Bible study, Sunday classes, private gatherings, etc., always using the Bible in those arenas.
> 
> From my experiences growing up with friends and family in the Catholic Church, your point was accurate.
> 
> I remember being shocked as a young girl when I learned my two best Catholic friends did not own nor read the Bible themselves. My parents read me Bible stories from children's books, and I've owned a Bible and read from it, studied it, been taught from it from my earliest days.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> SS, it is good that you love God. He won't reject you for pacifism, but don't doubt his word. I don't think anyone was condemning you to Hell. Only God can do that. The comment was that God would condemn you if you don't believe his word as that shows disrespect. He condemns (or finds guilty) all of us. He won't send you to Hell unless in you heart you reject him and don't care if you live as he wants. Just believe in Jesus. That is our salvation from condemnation for our sins.


Knitpresentgifts is certainly trying to threaten me with God's condemnation, and I don't like it one bit. It tells me she needs to attend to the condition of her own soul instead of bothering me about mine. My faith is in good shape and grows and thrives.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<SS I think knitpresentgifts is a troublemaker. Your soul is fine. >>>


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's morning!
> 
> We just heard about the importance of the Holy Spirit in church on Sunday. I think the Holy Spirit is the hardest one for me to grasp as far as thinking specifically about it. Yet I, too, strongly feel the presence and guidance of the Holy Spirit. I'm glad this came up because it reminds me that I need to ponder this a lot more. It's so nice to share this with you, CB.


Thanks Bonnie. I never really had a relationship with the Holy Spirit until 30 years ago. He lead me to a church that taught about Him and the power He is. He is in Gensis 1;2 The Spirit of God was hovering over the face of the waters- Revaelation 22:2 He showed me a prue river of water of life clear as crystal proceeding for the trhone of God and of the Lamb. My spiritual life came alive when I started to Praise the Comforter and Teacher just I did Father God and Jesus the same. Three head to the Trinity. After all He is so important that blaspheming the Holy Spirit will send you to hell."He who is not with Me is against Me; and he who does not gather with Me scatters. 31"Therefore I say to you, any sin and blasphemy shall be forgiven men, but blasphemy against the Spirit shall not be forgiven. 32"And whoever shall speak a word against the Son of Man, it shall be forgiven him; but whoever shall speak against the Holy Spirit, it shall not be forgiven him, either in this age, or in the age to come," (All Scripture quotes are from the NASB).


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't take our word. Read God's word. The Bible is where you can find your answers. Some ministers and priests misinterprete the Bible or ignore its teachings. You cannot say either that you can trust your conscience. How do you know it isn't your head, not your heart, guiding you? How do you know it isn't Satan leading you? All men are fallible. God's word is true. That's why I urge you to read the Bible. If what your conscience says matches the lessons in the Bible, you'll be sure it is right. Start by reading John. Then try Mark, etc. read the Old Testament too. It is important to be well grounded in God's word.


Been there, done that and am on yet another go-round of the Bible. I consciously choose to reject the passages from the Bible that KPG sent me. Satan has nothing to do with that. I do, and it's my responsibility to look after the state of my soul, not yours, and certainly not KPG's or any living person in this world. If that bothers you, so be it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have tried to grow the blue Himalayan Poppy so many times and now I've given up. They just don't like whatever I do with them, so now I just look at pictures like these:
> 
> http://meconopsis.org/
> 
> ...


Anne I love blue too. I have tried those that you grow in pots but I put them in the ground and they died. I also love purple. Million bells come in light and dark purple so I have them and the winter over here. It is a small trailing petunia.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Knitpresentgifts is certainly trying to threaten me with God's condemnation, and I don't like it one bit. It tells me she needs to attend to the condition of her own soul instead of bothering me about mine. My faith is in good shape and grows and thrives.


I've done no such thing and you've copied/pasted my words for all to see that my words are true; yours not so much.

We are all sinners, but no one will enter Heaven except those who acknowledge her sins, believe in God's word (Bible), and accepts Jesus came to the earth to carry her sins away and save her soul. You cannot deny the Bible, God nor Jesus.

Please to not twist my words and blame me for that which you do not believe or yet understand. In seeking the truth, you must believe it, not deny it as you have done in the other thread where this discussion belongs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Susan last night I ask you to leave. that was wrong of me and a sin. He came to save the lost, not the ones who think they are saved they have no need of him. 

I ask for your forgiveness. But I also ask you not to bring your hate over here.

You are most welcome to come in peace, but if you come to stir up trouble. No hand will welcome you.

You mock Christian and say we are two face. Yes I am and I admit that. But as Jesus died on the cross and as he said, if I sin and come to him and admit I am a sinner he is faithful to forgive me. 
I am a sinner the only thing I can do every min. of every day tell him I have sin and ask for forgiveness.
That is something you do not understand.

Come here in peace, and you are most welcome come here with hate and stir things up. You seem to want to stir things up here. Why when you have so many places to do it. Leave the angry on other sites. Come in peace and to share your life, and i will be the first to welcome you. Come with hate, and I will ignore you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> SS, please don't let these Jesus-wasn't-a-pacifist folks lead you down the wrong path or put ugly doubts in your head about your relationship with God. You are not questioning His word, but rather the word of those who regrettably feel they have the authority to interpret it for you. You should take any real concerns you have to your priest and ignore the words of these self-proclaimed theological experts.


My sentiments exactly. Those here who question my faith have no right to do so. They should concern themselves with their own relationship with God. I note in passing that KPG has fallen back on her only argument which is to say someone has twisted her words and added things to them. I very clearly quoted her words in blue, and my feelings about them in black. What a sad state her soul must be in. Her friends here should pray for her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning Supreme Empress ladies. The sun is shining temp will be around 82 so a wonderful day for me to enjoy.

I dearly love flowers but cannot take care of them but do have a few things blooming.

Hope pictures comes through.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Been there, done that and am on yet another go-round of the Bible. I consciously choose to reject the passages from the Bible that KPG sent me. Satan has nothing to do with that. I do, and it's my responsibility to look after the state of my soul, not yours, and certainly not KPG's or any living person in this world. If that bothers you, so be it.


It is the responsibility for every Christian to spread the Gospel and care for the souls of our brothers and sisters in Christ and those who do not know God and Jesus.

It is the responsibility for every Christian to stand for what is just, right and true in Christ's Holy name. I will continue with my responsibilities.

I'm sorry you do not understand this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty Jane! I have the yellow dutch iris I think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Been there, done that and am on yet another go-round of the Bible. I consciously choose to reject the passages from the Bible that KPG sent me. Satan has nothing to do with that. I do, and it's my responsibility to look after the state of my soul, not yours, and certainly not KPG's or any living person in this world. If that bothers you, so be it.


SeattleSoul, you seem to feel that it is o.k. to go on LOLL and complain and call us names. Yet you come here, and show as much kindness as you can. Now you have come because you do not want to hear the truth. God will not be mock. 
You can not have it both ways, unless you ask for forgiveness of your sin's.
Come here in peace as I have mention to Susan you will find open hearts and minds. But when you come just to accuse. Go your way. We are not hard hearted, but this is a place where we can share life and beliefs as we see it. 
I have to pray everyday for myself as I have grown to dislike you and what you have said and done to me and the others. It is your right to say what ever you want. But I do have to ask God in Jesus name to forgive my feelings towards you, and ask My God to send me his love for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Susan last night I ask you to leave. that was wrong of me and a sin. He came to save the lost, not the ones who think they are saved they have no need of him.
> 
> I ask for your forgiveness. But I also ask you not to bring your hate over here.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning Supreme Empress ladies. The sun is shining temp will be around 82 so a wonderful day for me to enjoy.
> 
> I dearly love flowers but cannot take care of them but do have a few things blooming.
> 
> Hope pictures comes through.


oh thank you for the flowers, it is so nice to see .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway - so incredibly beautiful! What beauty.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> Reading the Bible prior to the reformation was considered a sin by the Roman Catholic Church. Martin Luther's theses changed all of that for Protestants.


Yes, Catholics reading of the Bible on their own is a very modern phenomenon. The Catholic Faith and Family Bible Family addresses,as the publisher says: 
"a growing desire among Catholics to read the Bible and to find inspiration and wisdom for their daily lives. Yet there is no Bible that brings Catholic families and the Bible together. Developed in partnership with the Center for Ministry Development and Our Sunday Visitor, recognized leaders in Catholic youth and family ministry, The Catholic Faith and Family Bible is designed to make the Bible easier to read and understand for the everyday Catholic family, helping parents and children grow in faith together. This message is brought to life through more than a thousand notes and articles such as: Act On It!--encourages families to engage in something active that the biblical passage may inspire, such as works of mercy and justice. Make the Connection--offers important facts about the Bible and shows how the Bible is relevant to Catholic family life today. Meet the People--introduces the main characters of the Bible. Pray the Word--offers simple prayers for the family to pray together. Take It to Heart--invites families to reflect on a biblical passage and discover God's message for their lives. Additional features include book introductions, helpful articles and Bible reading plans for the family, parenting tips on how to share scripture with children, cultural and ethnic perspectives on the Catholic faith, inspiring articles written specifically for Catholic teens, and a topical index to help families connect their faith to everyday events.The Catholic Faith and Family Bible is sure to become a welcome part of your family life and a cherished keepsake for years to come. The New Revised Standard Version (NRSV) Catholic Edition is fully approved for study by Catholics by the United States Conference of Catholic Bishops, and is recognized in scholarly circles as the most accurate translation to English from the original Hebrew and Greek texts. In the tradition of its predecessors, the King James Version and the Revised Standard Version, the NRSV was designed to be the standard version for English-speaking people across all denominations. The NRSV is the most trusted, most accepted, and most accurate English translation of the Bible available today."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh thank you for the flowers, it is so nice to see .


You are most welcome dear friend, good morning! The flowers have to take care of themselves as DH put mulch around them to keep down weeds.

Such a great day as we have been given this day but not promised tomorrow!

Enjoy this beautiful day my friend. Hugs, Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is my one blue iris. Looks kinda purple here but was more blue in real life.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> SS is Catholic, and Catholics are strongly encouraged to take complicated theological questions to their priests. Period.


Catholic priests are trained but not infallible. Msgr. Flagler (remember Rev. Wright's hate-filled unAmerican compatriot) is one I'd never listen to. If a priest's words are reflected in the Bible, feel comfort that he speaks God's truth.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway, beautiful flowers. Don't you love this time of year?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<SS I think knitpresentgifts is a troublemaker. Your soul is fine. >>>


Yes, KPG's sole purpose seems to be troublemaking.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful iris CB. I have a couple, but yours are more lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> My sentiments exactly. Those here who question my faith have no right to do so. They should concern themselves with their own relationship with God. I note in passing that KPG has fallen back on her only argument which is to say someone has twisted her words and added things to them. I very clearly quoted her words in blue, and my feelings about them in black. What a sad state her soul must be in. Her friends here should pray for her.


You question her faith?? I question yours, you do not know her/him heart, and pass judgement. Go to your own soul, and question why she said what she has said.

I pray for everyone on this site, and you especial. Her soul is fine, she knows the truth of what Jesus has said and she knows that she is a sinner, and knows how to ask for forgiveness. That is something you have to learn, we all did.

Do not cast your Pearls before swine.

that is meant as a Christian is not suppose to continue to answer to someone who can not except the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> SS is Catholic, and Catholics are strongly encouraged to take complicated theological questions to their priests. Period.


Oh do you mean only go to Priests, or do you not understand she can also ask Jesus to come into my heart and show his truths. All one has to do is ask for the Holy spirit of God, and Jesus to open my heart and show me his truths. Bellieve me he does and is faithful to do it. I have seen it for myself, ask and it shall be given unto you seek and you shall find, Knock and it will be open to you the way to go.

Had to correct the open to you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my one blue iris. Looks kinda purple here but was more blue in real life.


Ah so pretty have you every notice we can not paint the colors of Gods garden and his world.

Some painting are beautiful, but still not as beautiful as what God has made.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh do you mean only go to Priests, or do you not understand she can also ask Jesus to come into my heart and show his truths. All one has to do is ask for the Holy spirit of God, and Jesus to open my heart and show me his truths. Bellieve me he does and is faithful to do it. I have seen it for myself, ask and it shall be given unto you seek and you shall find, Knock and it will show you the way to go.


Me too. I go straight to the source. There is only one Mediator and it is Jesus.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Susan last night I ask you to leave. that was wrong of me and a sin. He came to save the lost, not the ones who think they are saved they have no need of him.
> 
> I ask for your forgiveness. But I also ask you not to bring your hate over here.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Yarnie. I appreciate and accept your apology, and of course offer my own for causing a disturbance in the thread yesterday. That truly wasn't my intention, which is why after a few moment's reflection I swallowed my pride and left.

In general I try to stay off this thread as both the conservatives and the liberals need their own space--but I was truly alarmed at how the issue of was-Jesus-a-pacifist snowballed into something that led others to question their own faith, the faith of others, and then on into dire predictions of hellfire for those who doubted the interpretation as presented by KPG.

Reading the Bible, asking questions, and engaging in calm and rational debate can never be wrong or sinful--but accusing those who disagree of turning their backs on God just might turn it into a self-fulfilling prophecy. Could anything be worse than that, or cause the Devil more enjoyment?

Sermon over, and thank you everyone for your time. Beautiful flowers, by the way.
Susan


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, that is the blue poppy. I planted nursery plants one year and they died. I too enjoy the pictures.


aw9358 said:


> I have tried to grow the blue Himalayan Poppy so many times and now I've given up. They just don't like whatever I do with them, so now I just look at pictures like these:
> 
> http://meconopsis.org/
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Have never seen the Lithodora. They are lovely. I wonder if we have them in the States?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Yes, that is the blue poppy. I planted nursery plants one year and they died. I too enjoy the pictures.


Maybe Jane can walk you thru the pic posting process. Since I could not. I am doing baby steps myself. I would love to see all of your vacation flowers.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie you have a beautiful open mind.


bonbf3 said:


> It's morning!
> 
> We just heard about the importance of the Holy Spirit in church on Sunday. I think the Holy Spirit is the hardest one for me to grasp as far as thinking specifically about it. Yet I, too, strongly feel the presence and guidance of the Holy Spirit. I'm glad this came up because it reminds me that I need to ponder this a lot more. It's so nice to share this with you, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Have never seen the Lithodora. They are lovely. I wonder if we have them in the States?


Wild Flower Farm has them.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Have never seen the Lithodora. They are lovely. I wonder if we have them in the States?


I just did a quick search and found US sites that sell them. They don't do well in my garden because it's very alkaline, so I grow them in pots of ericaceous compost. I love the name, Heavenly Blue.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

Wow. Gorgeous. Shows up royal blue on my screen.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe Jane can walk you thru the pic posting process. Since I could not. I am doing baby steps myself. I would love to see all of your vacation flowers.


I'm still doing big baby steps with the picture taking as using this Ipad so don't know about the computer as this Ipad will only go so far away from the computer to take pictures.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I love Million Bells. I plant lots of white and my dh asked "Couldn't we have some color?" So I planted some red ones. One little plant can cover several feet of space. Very nice in planters with a tall accent plant.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Anne I love blue too. I have tried those that you grow in pots but I put them in the ground and they died. I also love purple. Million bells come in light and dark purple so I have them and the winter over here. It is a small trailing petunia.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jane Seems like you have a beautiful garden. Loved the pictures. Smiling flowers always make me happy.

Thanks.


Janeway said:


> Good morning Supreme Empress ladies. The sun is shining temp will be around 82 so a wonderful day for me to enjoy.
> 
> I dearly love flowers but cannot take care of them but do have a few things blooming.
> 
> Hope pictures comes through.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Jane you really spoke to me in this post. One of my best friends from high school lost his lovely wife yesterday. I feel so sad. Truly we are not promised tomorrows.

Thanks for your posts.

I have decided to avoid the negativity and concentrate on kindnesses. I hope I can do it. Sometimes it's difficult. I even put a sign on my computer to remind me. It says "Don't even try. They are what they are!"


Janeway said:


> You are most welcome dear friend, good morning! The flowers have to take care of themselves as DH put mulch around them to keep down weeds.
> 
> Such a great day as we have been given this day but not promised tomorrow!
> 
> Enjoy this beautiful day my friend. Hugs, Jane


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

What a fantastic color! WOW it certainly smiles at you.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my one blue iris. Looks kinda purple here but was more blue in real life.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try to get some.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Wild Flower Farm has them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Jane you really spoke to me in this post. One of my best friends from high school lost his lovely wife yesterday. I feel so sad. Truly we are not promised tomorrows.
> 
> Thanks for your posts.
> 
> I have decided to avoid the negativity and concentrate on kindnesses. I hope I can do it. Sometimes it's difficult. I even put a sign on my computer to remind me. It says "Don't even try. They are what they are!"


Yes, I will "not" respond to anyone who is hateful as I became too upset so want to enjoy life with true friends. Keep beauty in our lives and ignore anything else! Hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Jane Seems like you have a beautiful garden. Loved the pictures. Smiling flowers always make me happy.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you but these are all I have these days as did have flowers in the garden but our garden is too small today. Glad you enjoyed the beauty of nature and the wonderful colors that God gave us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Doing laundry so will be busy for sometime.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Lovely flowers & Christian ladies too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is my one blue iris. Looks kinda purple here but was more blue in real life.


Look at all the pictures God paints - gorgeous!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh do you mean only go to Priests, or do you not understand she can also ask Jesus to come into my heart and show his truths. All one has to do is ask for the Holy spirit of God, and Jesus to open my heart and show me his truths. Bellieve me he does and is faithful to do it. I have seen it for myself, ask and it shall be given unto you seek and you shall find, Knock and it will be open to you the way to go.
> 
> Had to correct the open to you.


I've never learned anything from a Priest: not because I wouldn't but I've not sat under the teachings of a Priest.

I've been brought up in the Protestant faith under ministers and pastors and theology trained and ordained men and women, private individuals, family and friends. I've learned much from all of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I tried growing poppy seeds last year for the first time, but they wouldn't grow. Don't know why. I saw so many growing in Europe and they are such a nice accent to heather or purple astilbe, which I have.


Oh i love heather tried growing that once no sucess. Last year i planted hollyhock seeds never saw a one. This year look and guess what son said mom thoses are hollyhocks, I wonder way. But then I do not have a green thumb, but the weeds look nice. I have a false blue indigo plant that is Blue I love Blue also but have to move it. Wait till it blossm and done before moving it. I have blue hygrangea's also Have had a deep red one may be because of soil but it is turning pink. I also have the white hydrangea bushes, that grow out of control and have to be tied up. I love how they start out green then turn white. I like to dry them and lily's of the valley. they do get a bit brown but love to have them in winter. My columbine has moved from where I had planted it into the opening of cement blocks. I had a blue one but it disappeared. I think it is called dead. :roll: The wild flockes have taken over so have pulled most of them out. But my wild germaniums will be flowering soon. Funny thing about the Germaniums they all of a sudden appeared on the bank going down to the creek, so moved them up to flower graden, with the catmint. The ferns were the same way but the older ones in the middle must have died off as they are only growing around the edge now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've never learned anything from a Priest: not because I wouldn't but I've not sat under the teachings of a Priest.
> 
> I've been brought up in the Protestant faith under ministers and pastors and theology trained and ordained men and women, private individuals, family and friends. I've learned much from all of them.


That is the same way with me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sun is shining here rain this afternoon. 
Just spent the last half hour skyping with my dear friend in England. I think it is so neat to meet people on here from other states and country's that is how we got to know each other. The other friend in Scotland is the one who taught me about skype and how to do it. I love computer age, the world is open to us and we can go to any country with it and make friends the world over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have to tell you about the recipes I have gotten . A lady in scotland sent me reciepe for pasties, I use to get them as a child in the UP of Michigan. The dear friend in Scotland sent me recipe for sponge cake, not like we make in the states. Another sent me malt vinger to use on fish, they have it with their fish and chip. Candy so different from ours here. They do not have spice shops in Enlgand or Scotland, so I sent friend cinnamon and cocoa. Our's is richer here. Friend in Sscotland sent me email so I could learn how to pronouncing Scottish words, too funny. I still can't get them right.
That is why it is so fun to meet others on here, so much to learn and share.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Yarnlady,

What is a pastie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I love Million Bells. I plant lots of white and my dh asked "Couldn't we have some color?" So I planted some red ones. One little plant can cover several feet of space. Very nice in planters with a tall accent plant.


Oh post a picture of them never heard of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> 
> What is a pastie?


It's a meat pie that the Welsh use to carry in their buckets down into the mines, for lunch.

It had scraps of meat small peices of steak, turnips, potatoes and carrots then wrap in a pie crust. I put rutabaga's in mine it a Norweign thing with me. Just goggle Pasties and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been brought up in the Protestant faith under ministers and pastors and theology trained and ordained men and women, private individuals, family and friends. I've learned much from all of them.


Ditto knitpresentgifts. I think there are good and bad Catholic priests just as there are ministers who don't practice what they preach. I do like the priest who appears on Fox News regularly. He is direct and makes sense.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> In general I try to stay off this thread as both the conservatives and the liberals need their own space--but I was truly alarmed at how the issue of was-Jesus-a-pacifist snowballed into something that led others to question their own faith, the faith of others, and then on into dire predictions of hellfire for those who doubted the interpretation as presented by KPG.


Lovely words Susan. However, you did intend to and, in fact, did, move the topic which alarmed you from where it began to here ONLY to cause a disturbance and controversy. Otherwise, you could have made whatever posts you wanted to on the original thread.

Most here, if not reading the discussion elsewhere, cannot understand the context of the debate.

Another reason why you intentionally did as you did.

Furthermore, you and Seattle Soul both went off point in this thread to _ only _ continue to insult, harass and defame me and my words.

Please refrain from visiting for the sole purpose as you did this time.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll disagree only with your last sentence. In my Protestant faith, reading the Bible was not considered a sin and was always encouraged as well as Bible study, Sunday classes, private gatherings, etc., always using the Bible in those arenas.
> 
> From my experiences growing up with friends and family in the Catholic Church, your point was accurate as to the Roman Catholic faith.
> 
> I remember being shocked as a young girl when I learned my two best Catholic friends did not own nor read the Bible themselves. My parents read me Bible stories from children's books, and I've owned a Bible and read from it, studied it, been taught from it from my earliest days.


Please go back and re-read my last sentence in context: "Reading the Bible prior to the reformation was considered a sin by the Roman Catholic Church. Martin Luther's theses changed all of that for Protestants."

Luther's 95 theses included the criticism of reading the Bible was a sin. The Gutenberg Bible was a direct result of his teaching and put the Bible in the hands of the common man for the first time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

On second thought, I think I'll just bow out of all these threads as I, too, am human and do not believe I've earned the treatment I've received.

Yet, most of the disgust is directed towards me.

Please, good people, do not take my words to mean you.

God Bless!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Please go back and re-read my last sentence in context: "Reading the Bible prior to the reformation was considered a sin by the Roman Catholic Church. Martin Luther's theses changed all of that for Protestants."
> 
> Luther's 95 theses included the criticism of reading the Bible was a sin. The Gutenberg Bible was a direct result of his teaching and put the Bible in the hands of the common man for the first time.


Practicing Protestants, of which, I'm one, who are not Catholic, never believed reading the Bible was a sin so Luther's thesis changed nothing for those of my denomination and other Protestant denominations. Hence, my disagreement comment.

Your last sentence speaking about Protestants was inclusive which was my disagreement.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wasn't it a crime rather than a sin? Poor old William Tyndale paid a heavy price for his translation into English.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knitpresentgifts agenda here is to intimidate anyone who does not completely and absolutely agree with her. For example, KPG is suffering under some sort of delusion if she thinks she can tell me that I may be condemned to hell. She is not and can never be my judge. 

I pity KPG. It makes me sad to think that someone can be so filled with hate and anger. If KPG would address her own issues about other peoples' beliefs she would be doing herself a great deal of good. I doubt KPG will do any soul-searching nor will she leave KP and express her angrer and hatred somewhere else.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Your flowers a beautiful Jane, thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> On second thought, I think I'll just bow out of all these threads as I, too, am human and do not believe I've earned the treatment I've received.
> 
> Yet, most of the disgust is directed towards me.
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't mean you were leaveing please don't I enjoy you to much and you are so funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - love your iris too; such a treat with so many lovely photos lately


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Catholic priests are trained but not infallible. Msgr. Flagler (remember Rev. Wright's hate-filled unAmerican compatriot) is one I'd never listen to. If a priest's words are reflected in the Bible, feel comfort that he speaks God's truth.


I agree Knit crazy and go a step further to include the pastors and elders of other denominations too. i think it is important to balance what you hear from anyone with your knowledge of the Bible and to pray for guidance and discernment


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll disagree only with your last sentence. In my Protestant faith, reading the Bible was not considered a sin and was always encouraged as well as Bible study, Sunday classes, private gatherings, etc., always using the Bible in those arenas.
> 
> From my experiences growing up with friends and family in the Catholic Church, your point was accurate as to the Roman Catholic faith.
> 
> I remember being shocked as a young girl when I learned my two best Catholic friends did not own nor read the Bible themselves. My parents read me Bible stories from children's books, and I've owned a Bible and read from it, studied it, been taught from it from my earliest days.


I guess times have changed. I'm Catholic, and at our church we have several Bible studies led by parishioners and held at the church with full approval of the clergy. We also have classes on various aspects of religion taught by priests/deacons/lay people. We read the Bible every day at Mass - from both the Old Testament and the New Testament.

We have to be careful here. This is a perfect opportunity for those who like to spar to create conflict on this thread where there was no conflict before. We are always very careful to respect each other's beliefs on here. Maybe we should change the subject or ignore any posts which are not respectful. I'm not suggesting that anyone has been disrespectful, but I see the possibility.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I have tried to grow the blue Himalayan Poppy so many times and now I've given up. They just don't like whatever I do with them, so now I just look at pictures like these:
> 
> http://meconopsis.org/
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Blue is my favorite, too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Luther's 95 theses included the criticism of reading the Bible was a sin. The Gutenberg Bible was a direct result of his teaching and put the Bible in the hands of the common man for the first time.


Martin Luther challenged the Roman Church on many things like the selling of saints bones as souvenirs to pilgrims. That one always disgusted me and I guess it stuck in my mind. The main point I'd like to make is that there is only one man who was infallible - Jesus.

I think we need to remember that in the 1500's few people could read and most books were hand written and expensive. The Gutenberg Bible was still expensive but less labor intensive. The Catholic Church had to be the translator for the masses. I don't know for sure, but I would guess that few Catholic versions of the Bible were printed in the period the Gutenberg press was running. The priests seemed to cling to the authority that knowledge of the Bible presented and controlledinting by requiring imprimature (a stamp of approval) for religious documents.

Even by WWII most Catholic soldiers took missals, not Bibles, to war. Strange, why would you need the church readings for a specific mass day and not God's Word. That just happened because power consolidated in an upper echelon of church membership wanted to continue to be needed to my way of thinking.

Lest anyone think I am criticizing the Catholic Church, let me point out that there are lots of Protestant leadership faults to go around too. The Puritan ministers were harsh and vengeful on their flock. Lutheran schisms have led to fights between competing churches. Some Protestant churches are more about ritual than evangelism.

The list of human frailties in religious organizations goes on and on. Only God's Word remains true and reliable.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Yarnlady.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We have to be careful here. This is a perfect opportunity for those who like to spar to create conflict on this thread where there was no conflict before. We are always very careful to respect each other's beliefs on here. Maybe we should change the subject or ignore any posts which are not respectful. I'm not suggesting that anyone has been disrespectful, but I see the possibility.


Bonbf3, I posted my thoughts before I saw yours. I hope you didn't take my comments as criticism of your religion. I was just trying to clarify the issue if why priests had to act as interpreters for their flocks. You are right. There has been enough said about specific religious sects.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now i really feel bad knitpresent leaves and bydie is gone. I really do hope they return. They both are a joy to me and i hae learned much from their friendship and faith.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

over and out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Martin Luther challenged the Roman Church on many things like the selling of saints bones as souvenirs to pilgrims. That one always disgusted me and I guess it stuck in my mind. The main point I'd like to make is that there is only one man who was infallible - Jesus.
> 
> I think we need to remember that in the 1500's few people could read and most books were hand written and expensive. The Gutenberg Bible was still expensive but less labor intensive. The Catholic Church had to be the translator for the masses. I don't know for sure, but I would guess that few Catholic versions of the Bible were printed in the period the Gutenberg press was running. The priests seemed to cling to the authority that knowledge of the Bible presented and controlledinting by requiring imprimature (a stamp of approval) for religious documents.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of misconceptions about the Catholic Church. Where I live, there are still a few people who don't think Catholics are Christians.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Bonbf3, I posted my thoughts before I saw yours. I hope you didn't take my comments as criticism of your religion. I was just trying to clarify the issue if why priests had to act as interpreters for their flocks. You are right. There has been enough said about specific religious sects.


In that same spirit, I deleted my post which explained the Catholic Church's devotion to the Bible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh i love heather tried growing that once no sucess. Last year i planted hollyhock seeds never saw a one. This year look and guess what son said mom thoses are hollyhocks, I wonder way. But then I do not have a green thumb, but the weeds look nice. I have a false blue indigo plant that is Blue I love Blue also but have to move it. Wait till it blossm and done before moving it. I have blue hygrangea's also Have had a deep red one may be because of soil but it is turning pink. I also have the white hydrangea bushes, that grow out of control and have to be tied up. I love how they start out green then turn white. I like to dry them and lily's of the valley. they do get a bit brown but love to have them in winter. My columbine has moved from where I had planted it into the opening of cement blocks. I had a blue one but it disappeared. I think it is called dead. :roll: The wild flockes have taken over so have pulled most of them out. But my wild germaniums will be flowering soon. Funny thing about the Germaniums they all of a sudden appeared on the bank going down to the creek, so moved them up to flower graden, with the catmint. The ferns were the same way but the older ones in the middle must have died off as they are only growing around the edge now.


Use pickle juice on the ferns. LOL don't really just something silly I did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree Knit crazy and go a step further to include the pastors and elders of other denominations too. i think it is important to balance what you hear from anyone with your knowledge of the Bible and to pray for guidance and discernment


Oh I agree with you! Everyone needs discernment. Good word kitty!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is the same way with me too.


Me too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh post a picture of them never heard of them.


I will take a pic and maybe dh can post it tonight. They are dark purple.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

The great thing about columbines (aguilegia) is that they self-seed and make their own hybrids. I put a few different kinds in a few years ago, and I swear that some of the ones that came up this year are evolving on their own. I love them because they come early and look lovely, look after themselves and will seed in a paving crack.

And Country, please post photos of your irises. The dark ones are beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> The great thing about columbines (aguilegia) is that they self-seed and make their own hybrids. I put a few different kinds in a few years ago, and I swear that some of the ones that came up this year are evolving on their own. I love them because they come early and look lovely, look after themselves and will seed in a paving crack.
> 
> And Country, please post photos of your irises. The dark ones are beautiful.


Anne I think my yellow ones are on the pic I posted the other day. I have some different colors that have already bloomed and don't have pics of them. Seems like everything blooms at once. I don't have columbies but my mother does. She won't believe me when I tell her they are not the same ones as last year. I have a plant swap that I go to every month. We take 5 plants and swap with each other. That is were I have gotten some of my prettiest flowers for free. The only thing about iris is that they don't bloom very long. I think they have legs too because they move around like your columbines.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

A plant swap sounds wonderful. I sometimes swap with my friend and neighbour, but she is a real gardener so I generally do better out of it. My big red poppies are about to flower, so I'll take some pics because they last about 20 minutes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I guess times have changed. I'm Catholic, and at our church we have several Bible studies led by parishioners and held at the church with full approval of the clergy. We also have classes on various aspects of religion taught by priests/deacons/lay people. We read the Bible every day at Mass - from both the Old Testament and the New Testament.
> 
> We have to be careful here. This is a perfect opportunity for those who like to spar to create conflict on this thread where there was no conflict before. We are always very careful to respect each other's beliefs on here. Maybe we should change the subject or ignore any posts which are not respectful. I'm not suggesting that anyone has been disrespectful, but I see the possibility.


Bonnie I would love to understand your church. I have to admit I don't know much about it. Please don't get upset with us. You can share with us. We do need to respect each other. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> A plant swap sounds wonderful. I sometimes swap with my friend and neighbour, but she is a real gardener so I generally do better out of it. My big red poppies are about to flower, so I'll take some pics because they last about 20 minutes.


I love poppies. We went on a trip to Kansas City Mo. one time. Their median is nothing but poppies and other wild flowers I felt like I was in heaven. I bought a shovel and mop bucket and told my Dh to pull on the side of a side road so I just dig some up. lol I got a few horns honking at me but I was a little younger then.  But the only thing that lived was a daisy. Never tired again. Please post the pics.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I would love to understand your church. I have to admit I don't know much about it. Please don't get upset with us. You can share with us. We do need to respect each other. :thumbup:


I agree. And I'm sure we have more in common than our differences. 

I just saw some of the posts getting a little testy, and I'd hate to see that happen on Wearing Denim, especially over religion! I know that we all respect each others' views.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. And I'm sure we have more in common than our differences.
> 
> I just saw some of the posts getting a little testy, and I'd hate to see that happen on Wearing Denim, especially over religion! I know that we all respect each others' views.


I think so too . We can share and teach each other what we know. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I agree with you! Everyone needs discernment. Good word kitty!


Thanks CB - learned that from dh - it's one of his favourites. Have to admit that some days it's harder than others. I'm grateful we all have each other to lean on and support us. What ties us together is so much stronger than any little differences that might exist


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - learned that from dh - it's one of his favourites. Have to admit that some days it's harder than others. I'm grateful we all have each other to lean on and support us. What ties us together is so much stronger than any little differences that might exist


It is wonderful to have a Godly husband. I am glad you have one too. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bonnie - dh is Catholic and I'm not so we have had many good discussions about faith, theology and practices. I had Catholic friends and lived near a convent and sometimes chatted with the nuns so I knew a fair amount about Catholicism and have learned so much more. 

Next week will be our 25th anniversary and while we've certainly had our ups and downs, I can honestly say that faith has never been an issue between us. 

I don't do a lot of cross stitch anymore, but this is the last big piece I did as a gift for dh


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....what do they say about protesting too much? I find it offensive to be preached to by a most questionable source.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> I've done no such thing and you've copied/pasted my words for all to see that my words are true; yours not so much.
> 
> We are all sinners, but no one will enter Heaven except those who acknowledge her sins, believe in God's word (Bible), and accepts Jesus came to the earth to carry her sins away and save her soul. You cannot deny the Bible, God nor Jesus.
> 
> Please to not twist my words and blame me for that which you do not believe or yet understand. In seeking the truth, you must believe it, not deny it as you have done in the other thread where this discussion belongs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....truly some faith's opinions....but very offensive to many....me included.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> It is the responsibility for every Christian to spread the Gospel and care for the souls of our brothers and sisters in Christ and those who do not know God and Jesus.
> 
> It is the responsibility for every Christian to stand for what is just, right and true in Christ's Holy name. I will continue with my responsibilities.
> 
> I'm sorry you do not understand this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie - dh is Catholic and I'm not so we have had many good discussions about faith, theology and practices. I had Catholic friends and lived near a convent and sometimes chatted with the nuns so I knew a fair amount about Catholicism and have learned so much more.
> 
> Next week will be our 25th anniversary and while we've certainly had our ups and downs, I can honestly say that faith has never been an issue between us.
> 
> I don't do a lot of cross stitch anymore, but this is the last big piece I did as a gift for dh


Happy Anniversary Kitty and DH. Beautiful stitching. I know he loves your work! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....truly some faith's opinions....but very offensive to many....me included.>>>


If you are offended .......


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> SeattleSoul, you seem to feel that it is o.k. to go on LOLL and complain and call us names. Yet you come here, and show as much kindness as you can. Now you have come because you do not want to hear the truth. God will not be mock.
> You can not have it both ways, unless you ask for forgiveness of your sin's.
> Come here in peace as I have mention to Susan you will find open hearts and minds. But when you come just to accuse. Go your way. We are not hard hearted, but this is a place where we can share life and beliefs as we see it.
> I have to pray everyday for myself as I have grown to dislike you and what you have said and done to me and the others. It is your right to say what ever you want. But I do have to ask God in Jesus name to forgive my feelings towards you, and ask My God to send me his love for you.


<<<whispering.....talk to God and not to us.>>>>>>>


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<< whispering....talk to God...even talk to each other.....but please leave us out of it.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whisper...some people feel that the messages in the Bible are misinterpreted for many reasons. Another reason to permit everyone to find their way to God...or not...on their own.>>>



SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, Catholics reading of the Bible on their own is a very modern phenomenon. The Catholic Faith and Family Bible Family addresses,as the publisher says:
> "a growing desire among Catholics to read the Bible and to find inspiration and wisdom for their daily lives. Yet there is no Bible that brings Catholic families and the Bible together. Developed in partnership with the Center for Ministry Development and Our Sunday Visitor, recognized leaders in Catholic youth and family ministry, The Catholic Faith and Family Bible is designed to make the Bible easier to read and understand for the everyday Catholic family, helping parents and children grow in faith together. This message is brought to life through more than a thousand notes and articles such as: Act On It!--encourages families to engage in something active that the biblical passage may inspire, such as works of mercy and justice. Make the Connection--offers important facts about the Bible and shows how the Bible is relevant to Catholic family life today. Meet the People--introduces the main characters of the Bible. Pray the Word--offers simple prayers for the family to pray together. Take It to Heart--invites families to reflect on a biblical passage and discover God's message for their lives. Additional features include book introductions, helpful articles and Bible reading plans for the family, parenting tips on how to share scripture with children, cultural and ethnic perspectives on the Catholic faith, inspiring articles written specifically for Catholic teens, and a topical index to help families connect their faith to everyday events.The Catholic Faith and Family Bible is sure to become a welcome part of your family life and a cherished keepsake for years to come. The New Revised Standard Version (NRSV) Catholic Edition is fully approved for study by Catholics by the United States Conference of Catholic Bishops, and is recognized in scholarly circles as the most accurate translation to English from the original Hebrew and Greek texts. In the tradition of its predecessors, the King James Version and the Revised Standard Version, the NRSV was designed to be the standard version for English-speaking people across all denominations. The NRSV is the most trusted, most accepted, and most accurate English translation of the Bible available today."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whisper...back to your own side of the ring.>>>



theyarnlady said:


> You question her faith?? I question yours, you do not know her/him heart, and pass judgement. Go to your own soul, and question why she said what she has said.
> 
> I pray for everyone on this site, and you especial. Her soul is fine, she knows the truth of what Jesus has said and she knows that she is a sinner, and knows how to ask for forgiveness. That is something you have to learn, we all did.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whisper...different opinions....>>>



theyarnlady said:


> Oh do you mean only go to Priests, or do you not understand she can also ask Jesus to come into my heart and show his truths. All one has to do is ask for the Holy spirit of God, and Jesus to open my heart and show me his truths. Bellieve me he does and is faithful to do it. I have seen it for myself, ask and it shall be given unto you seek and you shall find, Knock and it will be open to you the way to go.
> 
> Had to correct the open to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are more pics. Will take me a sec. Here are one of my Million Bells.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whisper...in your honest opinion. Others, just as honestly, have opposite opinions. Free country. Respect it.>>>



Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. I go straight to the source. There is only one Mediator and it is Jesus.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...there are many different paths...all valid.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> I've never learned anything from a Priest: not because I wouldn't but I've not sat under the teachings of a Priest.
> 
> I've been brought up in the Protestant faith under ministers and pastors and theology trained and ordained men and women, private individuals, family and friends. I've learned much from all of them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some plants are described as 'biennials' meaning they take several years to bloom from seed. The first year is hard to identify them. If they don't get pulled as weeds that year, you may find them blooming the next. (I have been known to use this as an excuse not to bother weeding!)

The flowers are indeed lovely.



theyarnlady said:


> Oh i love heather tried growing that once no sucess. Last year i planted hollyhock seeds never saw a one. This year look and guess what son said mom thoses are hollyhocks, I wonder way. But then I do not have a green thumb, but the weeds look nice. I have a false blue indigo plant that is Blue I love Blue also but have to move it. Wait till it blossm and done before moving it. I have blue hygrangea's also Have had a deep red one may be because of soil but it is turning pink. I also have the white hydrangea bushes, that grow out of control and have to be tied up. I love how they start out green then turn white. I like to dry them and lily's of the valley. they do get a bit brown but love to have them in winter. My columbine has moved from where I had planted it into the opening of cement blocks. I had a blue one but it disappeared. I think it is called dead. :roll: The wild flockes have taken over so have pulled most of them out. But my wild germaniums will be flowering soon. Funny thing about the Germaniums they all of a sudden appeared on the bank going down to the creek, so moved them up to flower graden, with the catmint. The ferns were the same way but the older ones in the middle must have died off as they are only growing around the edge now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....what do they say about protesting too much? I find it offensive to be preached to by a most questionable source.>>>


for someone who finds preaching offensive, you certainly make a point of coming to a clearly identified Christian thread on a regular basis - hopefully the spirit will rub off on you at some point. What I find offensive, is someone coming here and mocking faith - would you go into a church and mock?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering....who insults and defames? "my word" is only missing the capital letter to claim deity. >>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Lovely words Susan. However, you did intend to and, in fact, did, move the topic which alarmed you from where it began to here ONLY to cause a disturbance and controversy. Otherwise, you could have made whatever posts you wanted to on the original thread.
> 
> Most here, if not reading the discussion elsewhere, cannot understand the context of the debate.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<< whispering....talk to God...even talk to each other.....but please leave us out of it.>>>


You've really crossed the line when you come here and ask to be left out of it.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Practicing Protestants, of which, I'm one, who are not Catholic, never believed reading the Bible was a sin so Luther's thesis changed nothing for those of my denomination and other Protestant denominations. Hence, my disagreement comment.
> 
> Your last sentence speaking about Protestants was inclusive which was my disagreement.


KPG, there was no Protestant Reformation, therefore, no Protestant Church *until* Luther nailed those 95 theses to the door of the Catholic Church at Wittenberg, Germany. Ask your pastor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...Protestants were not Protestants until Luther's thesis.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Practicing Protestants, of which, I'm one, who are not Catholic, never believed reading the Bible was a sin so Luther's thesis changed nothing for those of my denomination and other Protestant denominations. Hence, my disagreement comment.
> 
> Your last sentence speaking about Protestants was inclusive which was my disagreement.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are more pics. Will take me a sec. Here are one of my Million Bells.


gorgeous flowers CB, I can see why you love your garden


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> gorgeous flowers CB, I can see why you love your garden


Thanks Kitty glad to be able to share them with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...Protestants were not Protestants until Luther's thesis.>>>


You are making me laugh. Bless your heart.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Catholic missals contain specific Bible texts for meditation at the Mass. Just fyi. Enlightening discussion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I would love to understand your church. I have to admit I don't know much about it. Please don't get upset with us. You can share with us. We do need to respect each other. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is the second pink blooming plant oleander? It grows quite easily in the southwest but I wasn't aware it grew in more temperate climates.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are more pics. Will take me a sec. Here are one of my Million Bells.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Is the second pink blooming plant oleander? It grows quite easily in the southwest but I wasn't aware it grew in more temperate climates.


Yes I got a cutting off a bush in a deserted shopping center in South Ar. The one I put in the ground died but the one in the pots has done fine. The limbs are heavy from the flowers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Be careful around children or pets. It is poisonous but beautiful. White, salmon, pink, hot pink, and red. Maybe others. It gets 20 feet tall out here if it gets a lot of water....grows all year round.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I got a cutting off a bush in a deserted shopping center in South Ar. The one I put in the ground died but the one in the pots has done fine. The limbs are heavy from the flowers.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<< whispering....talk to God...even talk to each other.....but please leave us out of it.>>>


damemary, You and BrattyPatty were in agreement that you did not want the Conservatives to even post on LOLL. How about the same applying to you here? Go back to LOLL. BTW, if you're going to quote someone *get it right.* Otherwise, don't bother. Especially not when it's only a post or two up. It really makes you look divisive, manipulative, and, since you can't get it right from so soon a post, not too bright. Did I say immature? That too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok I will . I knew they were poisonous. But so far the kids or dogs haven't been attracted to it. I have seen all of those colors in Florida. I had bought a red one from there but it died . :{ They are breath taking.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Practicing Protestants, of which, I'm one, who are not Catholic, never believed reading the Bible was a sin so Luther's thesis changed nothing for those of my denomination and other Protestant denominations. Hence, my disagreement comment.
> 
> Your last sentence speaking about Protestants was inclusive which was my disagreement.


You need to school yourself about the Potestant Reformation. What you've said about Luther's theses along shows you are almost terminally ignorant about why Protestants even exist.

You love to tell people they're lying. I'm telling you that you're astonishly ignorant.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You need to school yourself about the Potestant Reformation. What you've said about Luther's theses along shows you are almost terminally ignorant about why Protestants even exist.
> 
> You love to tell people they're lying. I'm telling you that you're astonishly ignorant.


Thank you, SS. I told her to go talk to her pastor. She needs to read 2 books: one on Church history and Foxe's Book of Martyrs. The 2nd one will wake her up.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Loved looking at flowers & reading some posts; however, a few people are very quick to reject anything written. Will only look at pretty flowers & read nice subjects, otherwise I will not read.

Have not found other sites mentioned nor shall I bother. Newbie so reading for information not kindergarten quotes & disagreements.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think so too . We can share and teach each other what we know. :thumbup:


We can. And I think it's so nice to share the good experiences we've had, times when our faith has strengthened us. In these harsh days, I think it's a comfort that there are others who share our beliefs, even when they're not the same in every detail. It brings us back to a common point, and a good place. I like being in that place with you.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have visited the Castle Church in Lutherstadt-Wittenburg, Germany twice. I have also visited his birthplace and the home in which he died. I started to appreciated the history of these places and of this great man of God. I have also read many books on Martin Luther's life and there is also a video.
> 
> I would not call it a Protestant reformation. It was a reformation of the Catholic Church. Martin Luther did not start out to create a new religion. He wanted to correct some things that he thought were contrary to the Bible. The Church put him on trial at the Diet at Worms and would have killed him if friends had not taken him away and hid him. He did not leave the Church, the Church left him.
> 
> If I have missed something, please correct me. I do not mean this to offend anyone.


No, joey, you're right on target. Historians have come to call it the beginning of the Protestant Reformation. It's common usage.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie - dh is Catholic and I'm not so we have had many good discussions about faith, theology and practices. I had Catholic friends and lived near a convent and sometimes chatted with the nuns so I knew a fair amount about Catholicism and have learned so much more.
> 
> Next week will be our 25th anniversary and while we've certainly had our ups and downs, I can honestly say that faith has never been an issue between us.
> 
> I don't do a lot of cross stitch anymore, but this is the last big piece I did as a gift for dh


That's beautiful! How nice of you to share it and what a lovely gift for him. I'm sure you've had lots of interesting talks and have learned a lot from each other.

When we got married, my husband was Catholic and I wasn't. I waited to join the church because I felt I shouldn't do it for a person, but for the faith. I'd been to church with him while we were dating, and I loved it from the first time I went. (My own family didn't go to church regularly.) Still, I waited for about six months after we were married.

He was and is my best teacher.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We can. And I think it's so nice to share the good experiences we've had, times when our faith has strengthened us. In these harsh days, I think it's a comfort that there are others who share our beliefs, even when they're not the same in every detail. It brings us back to a common point, and a good place. I like being in that place with you.


Same here Bonnie.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Just in case any of you have come to an incorrect conclusion that I'm down on the Catholic Church, my father was a Sicilian. Reared staunch Catholic. And I'm sure I'll see him in Heaven.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering....what do they say about protesting too much? I find it offensive to be preached to by a most questionable source.>>>


No comment. Was tempted. Thought better of it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Just in case any of you have come to an incorrect conclusion that I'm down on the Catholic Church, my father was a Sicilian. Reared staunch Catholic. And I'm sure I'll see him in Heaven.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> Thank you, SS. I told her to go talk to her pastor. She needs to read 2 books: one on Church history and Foxe's Book of Martyrs. The 2nd one will wake her up.


Boy, are you ever right. I can hardly believe that someone who professes to have an active religious life and genuine faith thinks Luther's theses meant and mean nothing. Fortunately there are quite a few books on the Protestant Reformation and I'm sure some are short and simple enough to get KPG started on learning about how and why, and how many were martyred so she could be an ignorant Protestant. Foxe's book is a great recommendation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Boy, are you ever right. I can hardly believe that someone who professes to have an active religious life and genuine faith thinks Luther's theses meant and mean nothing. Fortunately there are quite a few books on the Protestant Reformation and I'm sure some are short and simple enough to get KPG started on learning about how and why, and how many were martyred so she could be an ignorant Protestant. Foxe's book is a great recommendation.


Tempted again, but resisting....resisting....resisted!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Tempted again, but resisting....resisting....resisted!


You would be so proud of me today. My gd and I went to Lowes today. FLOWERS everywhere. Looked but didn't touch. I bought me a blower so I could blow off my porch. you know one of those small little granny ones? lol Also got a new water hose but it weighs about 20 lbs. Will be getting some good muscles using it. The tree we lost I was telling you about had 2 large wedges . I bought paint to paint them to look like faux watermelon. Aren't you proud of me not buying more flowers? I was tempted to buy a blue hydrangea after your avatar.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Tempted again, but resisting....resisting....resisted!


good role model - thanks


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You would be so proud of me today. My gd and I went to Lowes today. FLOWERS everywhere. Looked but didn't touch. I bought me a blower so I could blow off my porch. you know one of those small little granny ones? lol Also got a new water hose but it weighs about 20 lbs. Will be getting some good muscles using it. The tree we lost I was telling you about had 2 large wedges . I bought paint to paint them to look like faux watermelon. Aren't you proud of me not buying more flowers? I was tempted to buy a blue hydrangea after your avatar.


aren`t you creative - faux watermelon, love it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like a fun mini vacation. Cute gd.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You would be so proud of me today. My gd and I went to Lowes today. FLOWERS everywhere. Looked but didn't touch. I bought me a blower so I could blow off my porch. you know one of those small little granny ones? lol Also got a new water hose but it weighs about 20 lbs. Will be getting some good muscles using it. The tree we lost I was telling you about had 2 large wedges . I bought paint to paint them to look like faux watermelon. Aren't you proud of me not buying more flowers? I was tempted to buy a blue hydrangea after your avatar.


I'm very proud of you! Flowers are especially hard to resist. I didn't know there was a light-weight blower. Nice! My husband came home the other day with one of those hoses that shrink up to fit in a small space. I wanted a light-weight one. Haven't tried it yet, but it will be a great help hauling up to the deck to water the flowers in pots. 
Faux watermelon - now that's creative! Maybe you can post a picture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thank you Yarnie for telling me about Peck. My daughter, 3 grands, and I went to the House-on-the-Rock and afterward stopped at Pecks. The boys really loved feeding the animals. When they were feeding the goats, my daughter said they were little "piggys." The 5 yr old said with a straight face, "they're not pigs, they're goats." We did our best not to laugh.
> 
> This was a perfect day to go. Weather was great until on our way home. No crowds. We try to take a mini-vacation every year right after school. (their last day on the 24th). The public school here has about 2 weeks left. I am tired. We spent about 4 hours walking.


Those little ones have limitless energy. Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm very proud of you! Flowers are especially hard to resist. I didn't know there was a light-weight blower. Nice! My husband came home the other day with one of those hoses that shrink up to fit in a small space. I wanted a light-weight one. Haven't tried it yet, but it will be a great help hauling up to the deck to water the flowers in pots.
> Faux watermelon - now that's creative! Maybe you can post a picture.


I will. My mother got one of those hose. Said it was ok for small duty watering. But wouldn't be good for me. Yes and the blower was only 33 dollars. How is the pink blanket coming?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

CB What beautiful flowers. They must brighten your days.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning friends,

Love how dame honors me with imitating me. <<<<whispering she needs to come up with original way of communicating imho>>>>>

I love the video that compares Obama words with Nixon's

It is frightening to think how similar Obama words are to Nixon's. 
Obamagate, has a nice ring to it

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/05/28/video-comparison-of-obamas-response-to-scandals-and-nixons-handling-of-watergate/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will. My mother got one of those hose. Said it was ok for small duty watering. But wouldn't be good for me. Yes and the blower was only 33 dollars. How is the pink blanket coming?


So nice of you to ask. It's coming along - almost halfway finished. I'll get there. Great price on that blower. Yesterday Big Lots had a Singer sewing machine on sale for $39. I couldn't believe it! I may go back and get it today - it it's still there.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning Superior Empress and her court. Sun is shinning for several hours with rain moving in around noon. Just enjoying the morning before the Angels cry and God bowls (thunder).

Have a great day. Jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It does have a nice ring. You are right.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Tempted again, but resisting....resisting....resisted!


Are you resisting the temptation to suggest KPG needs to educate herself about the history of Protestantism? What good does it do her to remain uneduated about that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If it is the one I'm thinking about, it may be good for occasional sewing, for cottons and light weight fabrics. I would check the model on line to see what is supposed to do and maybe some comments on its use.


Good idea. I don't actually "sew." It would be for simple things like pillows, hemming, maybe a vest or two. The downside to this purchase is - no instructions. It had some fancy stitches, drop-in bobbin, and that's all I can remember. I don't need fancy stitches. I'm still thinking about it. Thanks for the input!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

$40 is about what that machine is really worth. And I would NOT use it to hem with. Singer hasn't made a really good machine since the '50's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> $40 is about what that machine is really worth. And I would NOT use it to hem with. Singer hasn't made a really good machine since the '50's.


The one my dh got me in the 70's is still being used by me. I still love it but don't know anything about the new ones. But if she is just using it for repairs maybe it would work for that.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If it is the one I'm thinking about, it may be good for occasional sewing, for cottons and light weight fabrics. I would check the model on line to see what is supposed to do and maybe some comments on its use.


I'm with you joeysomma. As someone who sews A LOT, a $39 sewing machine will be worth about that much...mostly in the way of frustration. I'd pass were I the one thinking about it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> $40 is about what that machine is really worth. And I would NOT use it to hem with. Singer hasn't made a really good machine since the '50's.


AMEN, sister!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bonnie I guess I am out numbered. Listen to them. There must be something wrong with it since it is so cheap.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering to off. IMHO it doesn't matter who thought of 'whispering' first. I can honestly say it came to me out of the blue, but no copyright intended.

Have a nice day. I've already fed the birds and fish and did a bit of work in the garden. Time to come inside with the cat until the noon time sun passes.>>>



off2knit said:


> Morning friends,
> 
> Love how dame honors me with imitating me. <<<<whispering she needs to come up with original way of communicating imho>>>>>
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You've really crossed the line when you come here and ask to be left out of it.


I agree. If damemRy doesn't want to discuss religion and if our politics are too conservative for her, why is she here? Just trouble? Just to whisper? She is lost and can't find her way home?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> You love to tell people they're lying. I'm telling you that you're astonishly ignorant.


You are incredibly nasty today.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

So does the weekly program and hymnals in the Protestant churches.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> So does the weekly program and hymnals in the Protestant churches.


Confusing, I know. Should have done a quote reply to damemary's post about Catholic missals.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice of you to ask. It's coming along - almost halfway finished. I'll get there. Great price on that blower. Yesterday Big Lots had a Singer sewing machine on sale for $39. I couldn't believe it! I may go back and get it today - it it's still there.


I would resist the Singer. You will have it in the shop more than working. You have to spend a lot of money to find a good modern machine.

I had not had my 1968 Kenmore cleaned and serviced for years. Found a good repairman who had managed a Singer store until 15 years ago. He said he gets a lot of people bringing the new machines to him. He repairs the clacking and tension issues, but tells them he won't guarantee the modern machines keep from experiencing the same problems in the next month. The machines are all plastic parts, and they rattle themselves into disrepair.

If you are looking for a good machine, he recommended going to Goodwill, buying a $5 machine that is heavy but not antique (heavy indicates it has lots of metal parts), and take it to a good repairman for an overhaul. Be careful though if the repairman tries to sell you a new machine. The older one will be fine, and you will not have to keep taking it in every month to get fixed. My overhaul cost $75, but its only the second one in all the time I've had it. I only needed those when I tried to sew upholstery on it


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> $40 is about what that machine is really worth. And I would NOT use it to hem with. Singer hasn't made a really good machine since the '50's.


Really! Thanks so much for the info. I'm shocked, to say the least.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Are you resisting the temptation to suggest KPG needs to educate herself about the history of Protestantism? What good does it do her to remain uneduated about that?


You don't need a doctorate in church history to be a Christian. Being a Christian is about not sowing rancor. I'd suggest that you examine your motivation today and begin acting more like a Christian.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie I guess I am out numbered. Listen to them. There must be something wrong with it since it is so cheap.


I thought sewing machines were about $200, but I haven't really priced them. I appreciate all the info and advice. I really don't have time to make that trip today. Mountains of laundry. Oh - there's they dryer. One mountain down, four to go!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering to off. IMHO it doesn't matter who thought of 'whispering' first. I can honestly say it came to me out of the blue, but no copyright intended.
> 
> Have a nice day. I've already fed the birds and fish and did a bit of work in the garden. Time to come inside with the cat until the noon time sun passes.>>>


And where is he? Haven't seen obama or hilary in the longest time. Isn't hiding supposed to be "consciousness of guilt?"


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering to off. IMHO it doesn't matter who thought of 'whispering' first. I can honestly say it came to me out of the blue, but no copyright intended.
> 
> {{{speaking in a loud voice, lie, you commented on my whispering several days ago and thought it was interesting. Don't have time like you to reread over posts, but I guess in Obamaworld you get to have selective memory and truths}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I would resist the Singer. You will have it in the shop more than working. You have to spend a lot of money to find a good modern machine.
> 
> I had not had my 1968 Kenmore cleaned and serviced for years. Found a good repairman who had managed a Singer store until 15 years ago. He said he gets a lot of people bringing the new machines to him. He repairs the clacking and tension issues, but tells them he won't guarantee the modern machines keep from experiencing the same problems in the next month. The machines are all plastic parts, and they rattle themselves into disrepair.
> 
> If you are looking for a good machine, he recommended going to Goodwill, buying a $5 machine that is heavy but not antique (heavy indicates it has lots of metal parts), and take it to a good repairman for an overhaul. Be careful though if the repairman tries to sell you a new machine. The older one will be fine, and you will not have to keep taking it in every month to get fixed. My overhaul cost $75, but its only the second one in all the time I've had it. I only needed those when I tried to sew upholstery on it


Very interesting information. I haven't really looked for a sewing machine since I gave mine to my daughter. I felt sure they were quite expensive now. That's why I was shocked by the price. I'm beginning to understand. Too bad about Singer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Confusing, I know. Should have done a quote reply to damemary's post about Catholic missals.


I just bought a missal since they made some changes in the wording of the Mass. I've enjoyed just reading through it, and it's a nice way to keep up with the weekly readings. I also just like having it in my house, at my fingertips.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> And where is he? Haven't seen obama or hilary in the longest time. Isn't hiding supposed to be "consciousness of guilt?"


Probably hiding in Chelsea's apartment

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/real-estate/madison-sq-park-condo-attracts-big-names-chelsea-clinton-article-1.1324579


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Probably hiding in Chelsea's apartment
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/real-estate/madison-sq-park-condo-attracts-big-names-chelsea-clinton-article-1.1324579


deleted.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Did anyone check out this deal that was posted for awhile today? Great prices on all AddiClick needles, free shipping, easy £ to $ converter (just pick US at the top of screen), AND 10% off all needles on top of the sale. The post is still available under New Topics, but pulled from Chit Chat. Anyway was thinking I'd give everyone a heads up. I think the lace long tipped set is no longer available, that's not the only ones on sale.

http://www.loveknitting.com/addi-lace-click-long-tips-interchangeable-set


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

You can expect to pay over $1000 for a good, new machine. Bernina and Jernome. Once upon a time Viking was excellent, but the guy that bought Singer bought Viking. Now I wouldn't walk across the street to see a new Viking, much less buy one. That's a shame, too. I have an old 1+. Great machine and it does real embroidery.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You don't need a doctorate in church history to be a Christian. Being a Christian is about not sowing rancor. I'd suggest that you examine your motivation today and begin acting more like a Christian.


Of course no one eneds a doctorate in church hsistory to be a Christia. KPG seems to be entirely ignorant aboput how Protestantism came into being. I think she nees to do a little reading of history. No giant tomes, no list of 100 books to read, just enough general history so she delope a better understanding of how Protestantism came into being and the struggles it underwent to establish itself. I believe her faith would grow if she knew more about the religion she places her trust in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> You can expect to pay over $1000 for a good, new machine. Bernina and Jernome. Once upon a time Viking was excellent, but the guy that bought Singer bought Viking. Now I wouldn't walk across the street to see a new Viking, much less buy one. That's a shame, too. I have an old 1+. Great machine and it does real embroidery.


It wouldn't be worth it for me to spend that kind of money on a sewing machine. Maybe I'll just grow six inches and stop hemming everything!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It wouldn't be worth it for me to spend that kind of money on a sewing machine. Maybe I'll just grow six inches and stop hemming everything!


Wishful thinking as I stopped growing in the eighth grade! Grew out, not up!

I have an old Necchi sewing machine that is around 50 years old that is all metal that still works like a charm. I also have an industrial sewing machine that holds a quart of oil in the bottom of the cabinet as it oils itself and winds bobbins as you sew. It is what I do the quilt piecing and quilting. It only sews forward and backwards which is OK. It would sew 1500 stitches per minute but I cannot keep up with it so I sew slow. It has a quilting foot and a darning foot for free handed quilting, but I'm not able to do that anymore.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wishful thinking as I stopped growing in the eighth grade! Grew out, not up!
> 
> I have an old Necchi sewing machine that is around 50 years old that is all metal that still works like a charm. I also have an industrial sewing machine that holds a quart of oil in the bottom of the cabinet as it oils itself and winds bobbins as you sew. It is what I do the quilt piecing and quilting. It only sews forward and backwards which is OK. It would sew 1500 stitches per minute but I cannot keep up with it so I sew slow. It has a quilting foot and a darning foot for free handed quilting, but I'm not able to do that anymore.


Very interesting. Sounds priceless. You must have taken good care of it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I believe her faith would grow if she knew more about the religion she places her trust in.


You are not as educated about Protestantism as you think. There were Christian sects proposing change to the Catholic Church prior to Luther.
Waldensians was a Christian movement which started in Lyon, France, in the late 1170s.

The movement was started partly in response to the schisms that had consumed the Catholic church in the 12th century and advocated a return to the vows of poverty and preaching of the Gospel as advocated by Jesus and his disciples in the New Testament. Originally a reform movement within the Catholic Church, the movement was declared heretical by 1215 and became persecuted by Church officials.

Upon the rise of the Protestant Reformation, church leaders met with Swiss and German Calvinists and agreed to join with the Reformed church, adopting many of the Calvinist tenets and becoming its Italian arm.

Although the church was granted some rights and freedoms under French King Henry IV with the Edict of Nantes in 1598, Catholic persecution rose again in the 17th century, with an extermination of the Waldensians attempted by the Duke of Savoy in 1655. This led to an exodus and dispersion of the Waldensians to other parts of Europe and even to the Western hemisphere.

While many Waldensian sects eventually were absorbed into other Protestant Christian denominations, active congregations remain in Europe, South America, and North America under the label of the Waldensian Evangelical Church. Organizations such as the American Waldensian Society exist to maintain the history of this movement.

Both the contemporary and historic Waldensian spiritual heritage describes itself as proclaiming the Christian Gospel, serving the marginalized, promoting social justice, fostering inter-religious work, and advocating respect for religious diversity and freedom of conscience.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> damemary said:
> 
> 
> > <<<whispering to off. IMHO it doesn't matter who thought of 'whispering' first. I can honestly say it came to me out of the blue, but no copyright intended.
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The one singer "prize" machine is the "featherweight" As far as I'm concerned. this is the only used singer that is worth investing in. I paid $300 for mine + $30 to have it cleaned and checked. It is a strait stich, but is good for quilting. I have only used it a few times. It is part of my collection. of sewing machines.
> 
> The machine I use a Jeans Machine by White. I purchased it in 1985 for $188. It sews everything. It is also a cabinet model. There is very little I would use a free arm for. About the same time I purchased a used Kenmore with all the fancy stitches for $75.
> I also have a simple serger by elna. I can sew anything. from coveralls, winter coats, quilts, and normal clothing.


I, too, love my featherweight. I also have two bernina's, four other singers (two are 1800's that I don't sew with), two viking embroidery machines, one early 1900 New Home that I bought because it intrigued me as it has a 'bullet' type bobbin, two sergers, and a really old but reliable and well appreciated long arm quilting machine. I find I like to use my older singers when I attend quilting classes and retreats and also for top stitching on garments as they stitch so beautifully.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Prior to Martin Luther, there were many who tried to reform the Catholic Church. Most of these were called heretics and tried, convicted, and executed by the Church. One was John Huss, about 100 years before Luther. I believe he was executed in Prague.


There was also the schism that split the Catholic and Orthodox churches, but that isn't about Protestants. The only thing that is for sure is that Christians have been reforming their practices since Christ died for us. Any and all of these churches are worthy, and we are free to pick our form of worship. That is the main thing, worshiping him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Prayers please again for Ok and Ar. Tornado warning out. Thanks!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very interesting. Sounds priceless. You must have taken good care of it.


Yes, I found keeping out the lint and well oiled, but not over oiled is one of the best things for a sewing machine. Don't forget to keep it covered to keep out dust.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers please again for Ok and Ar. Tornado warning out. Thanks!


Yes, I'm watching the news now. Prayers for them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have another one that is a prize. A 1917 New Home treadle. My neighbor (50 years older than me) used only a treadle, and she used this one to make quilts for my two youngest kids. I purchased it when she moved into a senior apartment in the early 90's. It still sews beautifully, so If we ever loose electricity I can still make clothes. (I have a stash of fabric to compete with my yarn). I have thought about the embroidery machine, but I am not doing enough sewing to make it worthwhile.


Wow, I have always wanted a treadle sewing machine but have not found one that was still operational. Someone told me they can be ordered through a company where the Amish orders who does not use electricity. I do not where to find the address do any of you know where to find this information?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You are not as educated about Protestantism as you think. There were Christian sects proposing change to the Catholic Church prior to Luther.
> Waldensians was a Christian movement which started in Lyon, France, in the late 1170s.
> 
> The movement was started partly in response to the schisms that had consumed the Catholic church in the 12th century and advocated a return to the vows of poverty and preaching of the Gospel as advocated by Jesus and his disciples in the New Testament. Originally a reform movement within the Catholic Church, the movement was declared heretical by 1215 and became persecuted by Church officials.
> ...


 To quote you "You are not as educated about Protestantism as you think." You are incorrect. I limited my remarks about what KPG should spend some time studying. Just because I didn't write the Cliff Notes version of the history and development of Protestantism doesn't mean I am unware of the rise and progress of Protestantism as you would like to think.

You assunmed. You have to sanswer to yourself for that. I am not amused with your comment on my imnaginary ignorance.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SS, be careful about saying someone is ignorant. That is not the way one Christian speaks to another. I was happy to show you there was a Protestant movement before Luther. I am not seeking an argument with you, but nasty arrogant attitudes toward another Christian is not worthy of your profession of faith.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Let me know if you succeed. In growing six inches that is. I'll be happy to just get back what I lost.


bonbf3 said:


> It wouldn't be worth it for me to spend that kind of money on a sewing machine. Maybe I'll just grow six inches and stop hemming everything!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper ..You have too many, why don't you just share and give one to Bonnie?


thumper5316 said:


> I, too, love my featherweight. I also have two bernina's, four other singers (two are 1800's that I don't sew with), two viking embroidery machines, one early 1900 New Home that I bought because it intrigued me as it has a 'bullet' type bobbin, two sergers, and a really old but reliable and well appreciated long arm quilting machine. I find I like to use my older singers when I attend quilting classes and retreats and also for top stitching on garments as they stitch so beautifully.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Thumper ..You have too many, why don't you just share and give one to Bonnie?


Thumper, I envy you. I sew a lot, or I did before I started knitting again. I wanted to share that your numerous machines remind me of an auction I went to a few years ago. The lady was a quilter, who had to downsize. She had over 75 featherweight sewing machines for sale. I think they said she collected them. They got a lot of interest and brought a great deal of money. They were just lined up on table after table. Quite a sight. I was happy that I got a tubfull of feed sacks and toweling for very little. I got some quilt tops to quilt out too. But, your post brought back memories for me. I can still see all those machines in my mind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Speaking of quilt tops. I have about 5 of my mil's that are not quilted. I wouldn't mind the quilting but hate the putting it together.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Speaking of quilt tops. I have about 5 of my mil's that are not quilted. I wouldn't mind the quilting but hate the putting it together.


I don't have a big enough table, so I strip the linens from a queen sized bed. Then I lay out the backing, batting and quilt top. I baste with large running stitches down the middle, across the middle and about every foot to the edges. I have a beautiful handmade quilt frame that a neighbor willed me before her death, but it takes up so much floor space that I usually quilt in a large hoop as I watch TV. I just place the hoop in the center to start and then work outward from there. I have never felt my system made the quilts less "authentically" done, but I have heard that it isn't quite as smoothly stretched.

How do you put yours together? Do you use a full-sized quilt frame?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't have a big enough table, so I strip the linens from a queen sized bed. Then I lay out the backing, batting and quilt top. I baste with large running stitches down the middle, across the middle and about every foot to the edges. I have a beautiful handmade quilt frame that a neighbor willed me before her death, but it takes up so much floor space that I usually quilt in a large hoop as I watch TV. I just place the hoop in the center to start and then work outward from there. I have never felt my system made the quilts less "authentically" done, but I have heard that it isn't quite as smoothly stretched.
> 
> How do you put yours together? Do you use a full-sized quilt frame?


I use the roller bars on my long arm. The machine is on a platform that rides rails on either side a 12 foot table. It will accommodate a king size quilt quite nicely.

I have given a couple of my machines away already. One went to a young woman who dated my middle son for a while. She loved to sew and could never afford a machine on a college student income. So, I gave her a 1959 Singer that was still in the original cabinet. She cried. My first Viking Designer I is going to my future DIL. She had been dreaming about owning an embroidery machine so I told her she could have my older one. She cried.

My fabric, yarn and stitching stashes will be at my memorial service. I plan on being cremated. I have put in my will that a casket is to be rented and my picture placed on the top. The 'stuff' is to be around the casket and those that attend are to take a piece of what my passions were when I was alive. I figure it's one way to get people to attend. Lol!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't have a big enough table, so I strip the linens from a queen sized bed. Then I lay out the backing, batting and quilt top. I baste with large running stitches down the middle, across the middle and about every foot to the edges. I have a beautiful handmade quilt frame that a neighbor willed me before her death, but it takes up so much floor space that I usually quilt in a large hoop as I watch TV. I just place the hoop in the center to start and then work outward from there. I have never felt my system made the quilts less "authentically" done, but I have heard that it isn't quite as smoothly stretched.
> 
> How do you put yours together? Do you use a full-sized quilt frame?


I haven't done a big quilt . Just throws. I have made bed spreads and laid it on the floor to pin in together. I have done my quilting the same as you with a large hoop. Sewing it up on the kitchen table so I had room to move it around. I remember my grandmother having the frame that hung from the ceiling and rolling it up at the sides. The last throw I made was all machine quilting. Not fancy just on the squares. My mil's tops are mostly all hand stitched. Your way sounds fine to me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> My fabric, yarn and stitching stashes will be at my memorial service. I plan on being cremated. I have put in my will that a casket is to be rented and my picture placed on the top. The 'stuff' is to be around the casket and those that attend are to take a piece of what my passions were when I was alive. I figure it's one way to get people to attend. Lol!


I think this is such a good idea- so kind and just a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I use the roller bars on my long arm. The machine is on a platform that rides rails on either side a 12 foot table. It will accommodate a king size quilt quite nicely.
> 
> I have given a couple of my machines away already. One went to a young woman who dated my middle son for a while. She loved to sew and could never afford a machine on a college student income. So, I gave her a 1959 Singer that was still in the original cabinet. She cried. My first Viking Designer I is going to my future DIL. She had been dreaming about owning an embroidery machine so I told her she could have my older one. She cried.
> 
> My fabric, yarn and stitching stashes will be at my memorial service. I plan on being cremated. I have put in my will that a casket is to be rented and my picture placed on the top. The 'stuff' is to be around the casket and those that attend are to take a piece of what my passions were when I was alive. I figure it's one way to get people to attend. Lol!


Sweet of you to give your machine away. My aunt had her purple quilt draped over her coffin when she died. 
Not her , her kids. Just like a flag. Oh I don't want to think of you dying but that is a good way to have them come. :wink:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't done a big quilt . Just throws. I have made bed spreads and laid it on the floor to pin in together. I have done my quilting the same as you with a large hoop. Sewing it up on the kitchen table so I had room to move it around. I remember my grandmother having the frame that hung from the ceiling and rolling it up at the sides.
> 
> It makes my back ache to think of you laying it out on the floor. I have done it that way a long time ago, but I have an 18th century four poster bed that has a high profile, so I can get the quilt up almost to table height. Better for my back.
> 
> I have heard of quilt frames that hang from the ceiling. I had a church friend who was a history professor from NC. We had a meeting at my house, and I mentioned that I had to take down my quilt frame for seating space. She talked about women using ceiling quilt frames in log cabins where space was truly limited.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sweet of you to give your machine away. My aunt had her purple quilt draped over her coffin when she died.
> Not her , her kids. Just like a flag. Oh I don't want to think of you dying but that is a good way to have them come. :wink:


I have made a couple of 'care' lap quilts for coworkers going through chemo and have given one of my quilts to the facility where I work. It was made to be used to cover the body of deceased residents when they leave the facility. They are called 'Quilts of Dignity'. I've come to the conclusion that I'll never be able to use all the stuff I have so I'm finishing it up and giving it to someone or someplace that can use and appreciate it. I'm not worried that I won't have enough left for the grand kids. They'll still get plenty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I, too, love my featherweight. I also have two bernina's, four other singers (two are 1800's that I don't sew with), two viking embroidery machines, one early 1900 New Home that I bought because it intrigued me as it has a 'bullet' type bobbin, two sergers, and a really old but reliable and well appreciated long arm quilting machine. I find I like to use my older singers when I attend quilting classes and retreats and also for top stitching on garments as they stitch so beautifully.


My goodness, you all sure do know a lot about sewing machines!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have made a couple of 'care' lap quilts for coworkers going through chemo and have given one of my quilts to the facility where I work. It was made to be used to cover the body of deceased residents when they leave the facility. They are called 'Quilts of Dignity'. I've come to the conclusion that I'll never be able to use all the stuff I have so I'm finishing it up and giving it to someone or someplace that can use and appreciate it. I'm not worried that I won't have enough left for the grand kids. They'll still get plenty!


Oh that is so beautiful of you. Never heard of that before. What a blessing you are! I am not worried about your grands. I know you will have them all fixed up ! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Let me know if you succeed. In growing six inches that is. I'll be happy to just get back what I lost.


I feel your pain. I lost 1 3/4 inches. So why did I gain weight?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Let me know if you succeed. In growing six inches that is. I'll be happy to just get back what I lost.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Thumper ..You have too many, why don't you just share and give one to Bonnie?


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I use the roller bars on my long arm. The machine is on a platform that rides rails on either side a 12 foot table. It will accommodate a king size quilt quite nicely.
> 
> I have given a couple of my machines away already. One went to a young woman who dated my middle son for a while. She loved to sew and could never afford a machine on a college student income. So, I gave her a 1959 Singer that was still in the original cabinet. She cried. My first Viking Designer I is going to my future DIL. She had been dreaming about owning an embroidery machine so I told her she could have my older one. She cried.
> 
> My fabric, yarn and stitching stashes will be at my memorial service. I plan on being cremated. I have put in my will that a casket is to be rented and my picture placed on the top. The 'stuff' is to be around the casket and those that attend are to take a piece of what my passions were when I was alive. I figure it's one way to get people to attend. Lol!


 That was nice of you to give her a sewing machine! My daughter's father-in-law is a writer. He has so many typewriters! Lately he's been giving them to his grandchildren.

By the way, Thumper, you said you have a long arm. How did you get that? Would it work on my legs? Maybe I could get the six inches I need!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...no. It's a free country.>>>



Knit crazy said:


> I agree. If damemRy doesn't want to discuss religion and if our politics are too conservative for her, why is she here? Just trouble? Just to whisper? She is lost and can't find her way home?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...This doesn't sound Christian. Horrid.>>>



Knit crazy said:


> You don't need a doctorate in church history to be a Christian. Being a Christian is about not sowing rancor. I'd suggest that you examine your motivation today and begin acting more like a Christian.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I use the roller bars on my long arm. The machine is on a platform that rides rails on either side a 12 foot table. It will accommodate a king size quilt quite nicely.
> 
> I have given a couple of my machines away already. One went to a young woman who dated my middle son for a while. She loved to sew and could never afford a machine on a college student income. So, I gave her a 1959 Singer that was still in the original cabinet. She cried. My first Viking Designer I is going to my future DIL. She had been dreaming about owning an embroidery machine so I told her she could have my older one. She cried.
> 
> My fabric, yarn and stitching stashes will be at my memorial service. I plan on being cremated. I have put in my will that a casket is to be rented and my picture placed on the top. The 'stuff' is to be around the casket and those that attend are to take a piece of what my passions were when I was alive. I figure it's one way to get people to attend. Lol!


Wow, that is an interesting thought for people to take a memento from you when you are gone!

I have told my daughters to just throw my fabric and yarn in on top if me but please do not forget the needles, thread and scissors!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, you have a long arm quilting machine--I have wished for one of those wonderful machines--lucky you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Getting late my dear friends so nighty, night don't let those bed bugs bite! Tomorrow. Jane


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Did anyone check out this deal that was posted for awhile today? Great prices on all AddiClick needles, free shipping, easy £ to $ converter (just pick US at the top of screen), AND 10% off all needles on top of the sale. The post is still available under New Topics, but pulled from Chit Chat. Anyway was thinking I'd give everyone a heads up. I think the lace long tipped set is no longer available, that's not the only ones on sale.
> 
> http://www.loveknitting.com/addi-lace-click-long-tips-interchangeable-set


I noticed it just before going to work this morning - several of the comments said they were knock-offs and unfortunately that's true. Only the addi lace fixed needles are brass coated and all of the clicks are nickle plated. Skacel couldn't get the "click" mechanism to work properly with the brass, sothey were re-designed with nickle but retaining the sharper, tapered tips. Skacel doesn't allow mass discounting of their needles so if you see them offerred at a really low price you should be cautious


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Getting late my dear friends so nighty, night don't let those bed bugs bite! Tomorrow. Jane


Good night, Jane.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm in the same boat with Bonnie - I don't have a sewing machine either and don't know much about them. Never could sew a proper straight seam. I do most hemming and repairs by hand and if it's a bigger job, it goes to a great seamstress.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have told my kids they are not to throw away any of my fabric or yarn. They are to give to someone or a group that will use it for good.


This is how the "y" gets lots of yarn & fabric so good idea.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How are those babies and Mom doing? We need an update.


thumper5316 said:


> I have made a couple of 'care' lap quilts for coworkers going through chemo and have given one of my quilts to the facility where I work. It was made to be used to cover the body of deceased residents when they leave the facility. They are called 'Quilts of Dignity'. I've come to the conclusion that I'll never be able to use all the stuff I have so I'm finishing it up and giving it to someone or someplace that can use and appreciate it. I'm not worried that I won't have enough left for the grand kids. They'll still get plenty!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll take whatever is left over.


bonbf3 said:


> That was nice of you to give her a sewing machine! My daughter's father-in-law is a writer. He has so many typewriters! Lately he's been giving them to his grandchildren.
> 
> By the way, Thumper, you said you have a long arm. How did you get that? Would it work on my legs? Maybe I could get the six inches I need!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm in the same boat with Bonnie - I don't have a sewing machine either and don't know much about them. Never could sew a proper straight seam. I do most hemming and repairs by hand and if it's a bigger job, it goes to a great seamstress.


You need to get you one. I have saved so much money just on hemming blue jeans for my short family. I have the same blue jean machine as Joey. I have one gs that doesn't have to have his pants cut off anymore. That is about all the sewing I have been doing. My gd is almost 16 and never had a store bought dress until she was 14. I am relieved because I just am tired of sewing. My singer was the one that I have used to death. I guess I have 3 machines. I have a treadle from Dh's aunt's mama. Lol I am talking like my mother.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I hate sewing. Even tried it again a few years ago. 

I really wish I didn't, but it is what it is


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I hate sewing. Even tried it again a few years ago.
> 
> I really wish I didn't, but it is what it is


Good morning lady! My problem is doing too many crafts with too little time!

I made a strawberry rhubarb crisp last night that DH helped by stemming and cutting. It is the first as we have one rhubarb plant (other one died) and about a dozen strawberry plants so this was the first pickings. Yum. Good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You need to get you one. I have saved so much money just on hemming blue jeans for my short family. I have the same blue jean machine as Joey. I have one gs that doesn't have to have his pants cut off anymore. That is about all the sewing I have been doing. My gd is almost 16 and never had a store bought dress until she was 14. I am relieved because I just am tired of sewing. My singer was the one that I have used to death. I guess I have 3 machines. I have a treadle from Dh's aunt's mama. Lol I am talking like my mother.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning lady! My problem is doing too many crafts with too little time!
> 
> I made a strawberry rhubarb crisp last night that DH helped by stemming and cutting. It is the first as we have one rhubarb plant (other one died) and about a dozen strawberry plants so this was the first pickings. Yum. Good!


My son-in-law loves strawberry rhubarb pie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Of course no one eneds a doctorate in church hsistory to be a Christia. KPG seems to be entirely ignorant aboput how Protestantism came into being. I think she nees to do a little reading of history. No giant tomes, no list of 100 books to read, just enough general history so she delope a better understanding of how Protestantism came into being and the struggles it underwent to establish itself. I believe her faith would grow if she knew more about the religion she places her trust in.


I would say the same you of maybe your faith would grow if you really knew how and why you want to become a catholic. I have never met one catholic like you. I have learned a lot from them and their faith, in the end we all are not so different we all believe in Christ, God and the Holy Spirit. You seem to feel that you have all the answers when you do not even know the questions. Go back and start learning God's words instead of posting your nasty words.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I would say the same you of maybe your faith would grow if you really knew how and why you want to become a catholic. I have never met one catholic like you. I have learned a lot from them and their faith, in the end we all are not so different we all believe in Christ, God and the Holy Spirit. You seem to feel that you have all the answers when you do not even know the questions. Go back and start learning God's words instead of posting your nasty words.


Just adding to SeattleSoul and Yarnlady's discussion:

I don't think God will be giving us a final exam for entrance into Heaven. You don't have to be a liberal or a conservative or dress up for church, or even be physically fit.

Love God, and love your neighbor as yourself. I believe those are the requirements given to all of us, Protestants and Catholics, by Jesus. We all, Catholics and Protestants, follow Him, so we try our best to do what He tells us.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just adding to SeattleSoul and Yarnlady's discussion:
> 
> I don't think God will be giving us a final exam for entrance into Heaven. You don't have to be a liberal or a conservative or dress up for church, or even be physically fit.
> 
> Love God, and love your neighbor as yourself. I believe those are the requirements given to all of us, Protestants and Catholics, by Jesus. We all, Catholics and Protestants, follow Him, so we try our best to do what He tells us.


The words of a true Christian. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

off2knit said:


> I hate sewing. Even tried it again a few years ago.
> 
> I really wish I didn't, but it is what it is


I guess that's me too - I'm really not good at machine sewing and it can't be frogged, so I will continue to be in awe of all the wonderful seamstresses and quilters and admire their work


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

love rhubarb, your crisp sounds like a perfect treat Jane


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just adding to SeattleSoul and Yarnlady's discussion:
> 
> I don't think God will be giving us a final exam for entrance into Heaven. You don't have to be a liberal or a conservative or dress up for church, or even be physically fit.
> 
> Love God, and love your neighbor as yourself. I believe those are the requirements given to all of us, Protestants and Catholics, by Jesus. We all, Catholics and Protestants, follow Him, so we try our best to do what He tells us.


Bonnie - you have the core of what ties us all together; the rest of it is just steps to help us understand how to get there. Thanks


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

oops, wrong post


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Thinking about starting a thread: YarnAndCoffee. They go so well together in the morning. But maybe that would be too much fluff. Y.A.C would be a good way to salute each other as a morning greeting.

Y.A.C ya'll


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I would say the same you of maybe your faith would grow if you really knew how and why you want to become a catholic. I have never met one catholic like you. I have learned a lot from them and their faith, in the end we all are not so different we all believe in Christ, God and the Holy Spirit. You seem to feel that you have all the answers when you do not even know the questions. Go back and start learning God's words instead of posting your nasty words.


Go back and learn what "nasty" words are. I know of no rule that says a Catholic can't firmly object to what someone says.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Thinking about starting a thread: YarnAndCoffee. They go so well together in the morning. But maybe that would be too much fluff. Y.A.C would be a good way to salute each other as a morning greeting.
> 
> Y.A.C ya'll


Y.A. C. good


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The words of a true Christian. :thumbup:


Thanks - it's always a "work in progress." Fall and get up. Fall and get up. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I guess that's me too - I'm really not good at machine sewing and it can't be frogged, so I will continue to be in awe of all the wonderful seamstresses and quilters and admire their work


I agree. Some people can sew anything! Quilts are beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie - you have the core of what ties us all together; the rest of it is just steps to help us understand how to get there. Thanks


I think you're right. Don't you just love that - it's like a kinship.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Thinking about starting a thread: YarnAndCoffee. They go so well together in the morning. But maybe that would be too much fluff. Y.A.C would be a good way to salute each other as a morning greeting.
> 
> Y.A.C ya'll


I love that idea - great title, too. You are so clever!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB- is gs doing the weather tonight? sure he will do well, but please tell us about it when he's done


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I will Kitty. Yes it is at 5:00. He is still nervous. The weather is suppose to be bad again today. It was horrible up in the NW part of the state and central last night. Two men were struck by lightning on a parking lot and 1 died from a pole that fell on his car. Tornados were touuching down and tearing up houses.I just let the dog out and it has that yucky feeling of bad weather. Sorry to be so gloomy . Wasn't too bad here but got close to us.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. Some people can sew anything! Quilts are beautiful.


Sewing machines seem to dislike me. They practically explode as I approach them. Fortunately, I can hand sew really well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Thinking about starting a thread: YarnAndCoffee. They go so well together in the morning. But maybe that would be too much fluff. Y.A.C would be a good way to salute each other as a morning greeting.
> 
> Y.A.C ya'll


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

SeattleSoul seems genuine in her quest for understanding faith. I find it disgraceful when self-proclaimed Christians stoop to calling her names. I think an apology is owed, but I doubt it will be forthcoming.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amen.



bonbf3 said:


> Just adding to SeattleSoul and Yarnlady's discussion:
> 
> I don't think God will be giving us a final exam for entrance into Heaven. You don't have to be a liberal or a conservative or dress up for church, or even be physically fit.
> 
> Love God, and love your neighbor as yourself. I believe those are the requirements given to all of us, Protestants and Catholics, by Jesus. We all, Catholics and Protestants, follow Him, so we try our best to do what He tells us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> SeattleSoul seems genuine in her quest for understanding faith. I find it disgraceful when self-proclaimed Christians stoop to calling her names. I think an apology is owed, but I doubt it will be forthcoming.


<<<< whispering ...Damemary loves to be with Christians conservatives so she can call us names and denounce our faith>>>>


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. Some people can sew anything! Quilts are beautiful.


I don't seem to be able to use a sewing machine. They look like they'll explode when gat neat one. Fortunately, I can sew well by hand.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Sewing machines seem to dislike me. They practically explode as I approach them. Fortunately, I can hand sew really well.


Hand-sewing can be relaxing for me, like knitting. Except on denim. Have you ever done that? I have because I always have to hem my jeans. Hard on the fingers.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hand-sewing can be relaxing for me, like knitting. Except on denim. Have you ever done that? I have because I always have to hem my jeans. Hard on the fingers.


I never sewed denim until I got my current machine (Viking 1+). Still, it's hard on the machine.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> SeattleSoul seems genuine in her quest for understanding faith. I find it disgraceful when self-proclaimed Christians stoop to calling her names. I think an apology is owed, but I doubt it will be forthcoming.


 Yes, my quest is genuine. No, I won't get an apology, and I'm not holding my breath waiting for it. Silly me, I thought firmly disagreeing with what someone says makes my faith queationable.

Mark Twain divided Christians into two categories, the "Professing" Christians and the "Professional" Christians. President Carter is an excellent example of a "professing" Christian. Many of the ladies who call themselves good Christians are of the "professional" kind.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Love your avatar, SS!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, my quest is genuine. No, I won't get an apology, and I'm not holding my breath waiting for it. Silly me, I thought firmly disagreeing with what someone says makes my faith queationable.
> 
> Mark Twain divided Christians into two categories, the "Professing" Christians and the "Professional" Christians. President Carter is an excellent example of a "professing" Christian. Many of the ladies who call themselves good Christians are of the "professional" kind.


Please define the terms. I assume (which I don't like to do), a professing Christian is one who says they're a Christian and act like the devil. The other one I don't get. Sorry.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> Please define the terms. I assume (which I don't like to do), a professing Christian is one who says they're a Christian and act like the devil. The other one I don't get. Sorry.


Sorry I didn't define the two types. The professing Christian lives by their faith, doesn't brag about their good works, etc., but just get on with whatever good work their faith encourages them to do.

The professional Christian is pretty much the opposite. They brag about their faith and go to church to make sure everyone can see how pious they are. They're not much when it comes to charity, either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I never sewed denim until I got my current machine (Viking 1+). Still, it's hard on the machine.


It is hard on my machine too. Hate to hem jeans. I try to cut as much of the seam I can. Helps a wee bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, my quest is genuine. No, I won't get an apology, and I'm not holding my breath waiting for it. Silly me, I thought firmly disagreeing with what someone says makes my faith queationable.
> 
> Mark Twain divided Christians into two categories, the "Professing" Christians and the "Professional" Christians. President Carter is an excellent example of a "professing" Christian. Many of the ladies who call themselves good Christians are of the "professional" kind.


apology for what that you come on here and insult another women, then keep it going. Get over it, you don't deserve an apology. You are the only professional Christian I am seeing. 
If God and Jesus are not pacific statement proves that. Also I believe you had the comment about animals and God too. 
Then you feel the need to insult someone for what they say about doctrine. Yes that is a true faith isn't it. Like I said go back and start again being educated in the faith of a catholic. 
I know of no catholic acting like you seem to do. Oh and you are not Joan of Ark either, she dead for her faith.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Sorry I didn;t define the two types. The professing Christian lives by their faith, doesn't brag about their good works, etc., but just get on with whatever good work their faith encourages them to do.
> 
> The professional Christian is pretty much the opposite. They brag about their faith and go to church to make sure everyone can see how pious they are. They're not much when it comes to charity, either.


All through Church history, most "Christians" have been the professional kind. Very often the "real" Christians found themselves persecuted, tortured, even killed as heretics. But, then, Christ said that would happen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> All through Church history, most "Christians" have been the professional kind. Very often the "real" Christians found themselves persecuted, tortured, even killed as heretics. But, then, Christ said that would happen.


What she is trying to say but won't come out with it, is because we confess our faith we are reall christian's only people like her are.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is hard on my machine too. Hate to hem jeans. I try to cut as much of the seam I can. Helps a wee bit.


Are you using a Denim needle?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> apology for what that you come on here and insult another women, then keep it going. Get over it, you don't deserve an apology. You are the only professional Christian I am seeing.
> If God and Jesus are not pacific statement proves that. Also I believe you had the comment about animals and God too.
> Then you feel the need to insult someone for what they say about doctrine. Yes that is a true faith isn't it. Like I said go back and start again being educated in the faith of a catholic.
> I know of no catholic acting like you seem to do. Oh and you are not Joan of Ark either, she dead for her faith.


Could you please restate your post in proper English? I find it too difficult to understand.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is for you Yarnie. This what I will be doing too.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xwzItqYmII


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Are you using a Denim needle?


Yes # 18 I think.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> apology for what that you come on here and insult another women, then keep it going. Get over it, you don't deserve an apology. You are the only professional Christian I am seeing.
> If God and Jesus are not pacific statement proves that. Also I believe you had the comment about animals and God too.
> Then you feel the need to insult someone for what they say about doctrine. Yes that is a true faith isn't it. Like I said go back and start again being educated in the faith of a catholic.
> I know of no catholic acting like you seem to do. Oh and you are not Joan of Ark either, she dead for her faith.


Folks, am I the only one being puzzled by this garbled posting? Makes no sense whatsoever, does it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bad storms last night , whirrly gigg's all over the places stuck on bottom of shoes coming in house just love it and so many more to come.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bad storms last night , whirrly gigg's all over the places stuck on bottom of shoes coming in house just love it and so many more to come.


 Will be praying for you and you pray for Ar. Going to get rough here too. Painting the door post again.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, am I the only one being puzzled by this garbled posting? Makes no sense whatsoever, does it!


I think that post was meant for me. I understand most of it except the part about God and Jesus not being pacifists. Several Bible quotes were sent to me to prove G & J aren't pacifists because I said the commandment :Thou Shalt Not Kill" should apply to everything except what I do to put food on my table.

Many people here don't seem to question their faith to allow it to grow and deepen, in my opinion, hence the stuff about how I treat doctrine.

I think the reference to Joan of Arc is a reference to my new avatar. My new avatar is definetly not Joan.

You can ask and ask for someone to clarify what they've said, but it probably won't do any good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Could you please restate your post in proper English? I find it too difficult to understand.


nope to bad, must be over your head but then that seem to be your trait.

Want to bet she will report me again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks, am I the only one being puzzled by this garbled posting? Makes no sense whatsoever, does it!


Good happy you don't understand message in code, wwwwmmn fjnieoml398a e902 aaowfaoow0w mwo emso wm2e4e937jk(86544

Does that help you??????????????????????????????


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm salivating. Lucky you. Enjoy.


Janeway said:


> Good morning lady! My problem is doing too many crafts with too little time!
> 
> I made a strawberry rhubarb crisp last night that DH helped by stemming and cutting. It is the first as we have one rhubarb plant (other one died) and about a dozen strawberry plants so this was the first pickings. Yum. Good!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just let the dog out and it has that yucky feeling of bad weather. Sorry to be so gloomy . Wasn't too bad here but got close to us.


It has been raining here all day- overcast and gloomy. Tried to convince my dog to go out. She just looked at me as if she was saying "Really? No." She loves the outdoors but wouldn't go today. Hope it ends soon. I need to go to the garden.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good happy you don't understand message in code, wwwwmmn fjnieoml398a e902 aaowfaoow0w mwo emso wm2e4e937jk(86544
> 
> Does that help you??????????????????????????????


Now that was much clearer. Thanks yarnie

YAC to you


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good happy you don't understand message in code, wwwwmmn fjnieoml398a e902 aaowfaoow0w mwo emso wm2e4e937jk(86544
> 
> Does that help you??????????????????????????????


That was uncalled for Yarn Lady. I *am* a born again, Bible believing Christian who isn't perfect, just forgiven and *I'm * not sure what you're talking about some, if not most, of the time. Like the quote in question, for instance.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> That was uncalled for Yarn Lady. I *am* a born again, Bible believing Christian who isn't perfect, just forgiven and *I'm * not sure what you're talking about some, if not most, of the time. Like the quote in question, for instance.


You need to read the last page. You made an uncalled for judgement. It was gibberish because someone criticized her grammar boo boos and she was being goofy. See nothing to do with your religion

go and have some YAC


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I think the reference to Joan of Arc is a reference to my new avatar. My new avatar is definetly not Joan.


Nope--missed by a mile.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I never sewed denim until I got my current machine (Viking 1+). Still, it's hard on the machine.


Oh! I guess I'm not just being wimpy then.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is hard on my machine too. Hate to hem jeans. I try to cut as much of the seam I can. Helps a wee bit.


I hate hemming jeans, too. In fact, I used to just roll them up. Then a friend teased me saying, "They're not jeans, Bonnie. They're dungarees!" So I started hemming them.

Maybe on my next birthday - an eventful one - I'll start rolling them again - just because I can! Sort of like wearing purple. :mrgreen:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> That was uncalled for Yarn Lady. I *am* a born again, Bible believing Christian who isn't perfect, just forgiven and *I'm * not sure what you're talking about some, if not most, of the time. Like the quote in question, for instance.


The attack on Christianity going on is SS's goal. I suggest we ignore it. Is anyone following what is going on with Holder? I had a bet w/DH about when we'd see his resignation. I said today, DH said he would be asked again for testimony before congress. They'd need to do that again before perjury charges would be made. The evidence against him just keeps piling up. I figured today an excellent opportunity to avoid the media due to a weekend. That's when BO releases all his bad news.

Got a post on Facebook from a fellow conservative friend. There is evidence that Malik Obama, BO's half-brother got IRS nonprofit status in 1 month. He is working for Sudanese governmental leader. You know, Sudan is designated a terrorist state. Wonder how that happened?

The Fox News had a representative from the Thomas More organization who is now saying they were not able to get nonprofit status because they were demonstrating outside abortion clinics. Lerner asked them to provide their prayers and whether they offered both sides of the abortion issue to members. They want the Catholic Church to promote abortion, I guess.

The list of those targeted by the IRS for conservative views is growing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I liked that idea of rolling my jeans on my next birthday so much that I think I'll make a list of other things I can do when I turn seventy! So there, world!!!

(Where's the sticking out your tongue icon when I need it?)


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The attack on Christianity going on is SS's goal. I suggest we ignore it. Is anyone following what is going on with Holder? I had a bet w/DH about when we'd see his resignation. I said today, DH said he would be asked again for testimony before congress. They'd need to do that again before perjury charges would be made. The evidence against him just keeps piling up. I figured today an excellent opportunity to avoid the media due to a weekend. That's when BO releases all his bad news.
> 
> Got a post on Facebook from a fellow conservative friend. There is evidence that Malik Obama, BO's half-brother got IRS nonprofit status in 1 month. He is working for Sudanese governmental leader. You know, Sudan is designated a terrorist state. Wonder how that happened?
> 
> ...


I heard that last week.

And guess what, I was not shocked

enjoy, YAC


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I heard that last week.
> 
> And guess what, I was not shocked
> 
> enjoy, YAC


So, do you think they will give Lerner immunity for implicating Shulman or Holder or BO?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The attack on Christianity going on is SS's goal. I suggest we ignore it. Is anyone following what is going on with Holder? I had a bet w/DH about when we'd see his resignation. I said today, DH said he would be asked again for testimony before congress. They'd need to do that again before perjury charges would be made. The evidence against him just keeps piling up. I figured today an excellent opportunity to avoid the media due to a weekend. That's when BO releases all his bad news.
> 
> Got a post on Facebook from a fellow conservative friend. There is evidence that Malik Obama, BO's half-brother got IRS nonprofit status in 1 month. He is working for Sudanese governmental leader. You know, Sudan is designated a terrorist state. Wonder how that happened?
> 
> ...


This is huge. I liked Michelle Malkin's word for this administration - the "corruptocrats." Even some Democrats are stepping away - good idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So, do you think they will give Lerner immunity for implicating Shulman or Holder or BO?


I wonder. Some say it would be worth it. Holder's been getting away with everything - I'd like to see some consequences for what he's done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will Kitty. Yes it is at 5:00. He is still nervous. The weather is suppose to be bad again today. It was horrible up in the NW part of the state and central last night. Two men were struck by lightning on a parking lot and 1 died from a pole that fell on his car. Tornados were touuching down and tearing up houses.I just let the dog out and it has that yucky feeling of bad weather. Sorry to be so gloomy . Wasn't too bad here but got close to us.


Sorry to hear that the storms are still going on. Prayers for everyone's safety


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> nope to bad, must be over your head but then that seem to be your trait.
> Want to bet she will report me again.


Nope, you've purposely written something no one can understand. What a silliy game. And what ever gave you the ide I had reported you for anything? You'l have to work a lot harder, and be more insulting and mean for me to report you. I understand you are not in control of what you say. You've been brainwashed and don't even know it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will Kitty. Yes it is at 5:00. He is still nervous. The weather is suppose to be bad again today. It was horrible up in the NW part of the state and central last night. Two men were struck by lightning on a parking lot and 1 died from a pole that fell on his car. Tornados were touuching down and tearing up houses.I just let the dog out and it has that yucky feeling of bad weather. Sorry to be so gloomy . Wasn't too bad here but got close to us.


CB, it was pretty bad here last night as well. We had a tornado touch down about 5 miles from my home. We had hail from nickel to golf ball size. We also had pouring rain. Not fun at all.

The good news for us (Midwest) is that severe weather will be over officially at the end of the month. It will be going out strong as we will have some more tonight. The bad news is : June 1st starts hurricane season for the east coast and Gulf states. I'm hoping it is an uneventful season for them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

damemary said:


> SeattleSoul seems genuine in her quest for understanding faith. I find it disgraceful when self-proclaimed Christians stoop to calling her names. I think an apology is owed, but I doubt it will be forthcoming.


What I find uncalled forl is having this brought from another thread - with what seems to be a deliberate attempt to cause dissention amongst Christians. Whatever issues SS has regading her faith, is no excuse to make rude and uncalled for comments to other Christians when her view is not supported. I pray that she finds God's peace.

Dame, it is your behaviour that is truly disgraceful; you have made many rude and disparaging remarks about Christianity on this and other threads and now try to use SS distress to create more dissention. You should truly examine your conscience


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dame, it is your behaviour that is truly disgraceful; you have made many rude and disparaging remarks about Christianity on this and other threads and now try to use SS distress to create more dissention. You should truly examine your conscience


Dame doesn't need a conscience. She far too superior to all of us to need one.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It has been raining here all day- overcast and gloomy. Tried to convince my dog to go out. She just looked at me as if she was saying "Really? No." She loves the outdoors but wouldn't go today. Hope it ends soon. I need to go to the garden.


Knit crazy, you are so funny. I read your post as you too need to go out and do your "business" and you were waiting for the rain to stop. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I liked that idea of rolling my jeans on my next birthday so much that I think I'll make a list of other things I can do when I turn seventy! So there, world!!!
> 
> (Where's the sticking out your tongue icon when I need it?)


When is rhe big day Bonnie? We should have a virtual party to celebrate with you


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What I find uncalled forl is having this brought from another thread - with what seems to be a deliberate attempt to cause dissention amongst Christians. Whatever issues SS has regading her faith, is no excuse to make rude and uncalled for comments to other Christians when her view is not supported. I pray that she finds God's peace.
> 
> Dame, it is your behaviour that is truly disgraceful; you have made many rude and disparaging remarks about Christianity on this and other threads and now try to use SS distress to create more dissention. You should truly examine your conscience


I agree with you westcoastkitty, this did pop up suddenly from another place. Most of the people on here do not want to be confrontational.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder. Some say it would be worth it. Holder's been getting away with everything - I'd like to see some consequences for what he's done.


Explain what he has done. Love to hear it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When is rhe big day Bonnie? We should have a virtual party to celebrate with you


Thanks, that would be fun! Not until next year - april. Just when I was starting to like the 60's.

When I went to the doctor the other day, he said, "Now that you're approaching seventy, how do you want to proceed?" I looked all around to see who he was talking to, and then I realized.......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

glad you made it thru another rough night Solowey, hope it's better from now on


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Dame doesn't need a conscience. She far too superior to all of us to need one.


Dame I am with you re. that Christian hollering. When one has to profess to be one, one is none.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, it was pretty bad here last night as well. We had a tornado touch down about 5 miles from my home. We had hail from nickel to golf ball size. We also had pouring rain. Not fun at all.
> 
> The good news for us (Midwest) is that severe weather will be over officially at the end of the month. It will be going out strong as we will have some more tonight. The bad news is : June 1st starts hurricane season for the east coast and Gulf states. I'm hoping it is an uneventful season for them.


I was wondering how you were since you are so close to my daughter . Do you get KNWA weather? That is the one that she has. We get out weather out of Little Rock . I know it is scarey right now but we have had tornado's in Dec. Guess we don't have a season since we get bad weather from the Gulf too. Just stay tuned in to the weather today.XXX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The attack on Christianity going on is SS's goal. I suggest we ignore it. Is anyone following what is going on with Holder? I had a bet w/DH about when we'd see his resignation. I said today, DH said he would be asked again for testimony before congress. They'd need to do that again before perjury charges would be made. The evidence against him just keeps piling up. I figured today an excellent opportunity to avoid the media due to a weekend. That's when BO releases all his bad news.
> 
> Got a post on Facebook from a fellow conservative friend. There is evidence that Malik Obama, BO's half-brother got IRS nonprofit status in 1 month. He is working for Sudanese governmental leader. You know, Sudan is designated a terrorist state. Wonder how that happened?
> 
> ...


there is already a lawsuit of 27 groups that are suing the IRS. I'm sure this list will grow with all the new information being received.

Hannity is devoting his show tonight to victims of the targeting. They will be able to tell their stories and have discussions of what they are doing/plan on doing. It should be interesting.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Dame I am with you re. that Christian hollering. When one has to profess to be one, one is none.


When have I professed to be one? I don't need to be one to recognize a pompous horse's behind when I see one.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Dame doesn't need a conscience. She far too superior to all of us to need one.


Damemary and SS are two people unworthy to discuss religion with. They are mean-spirited with no real religious interest. They don't like anyone on this site and are trying to cause Catholics and Protestants to splinter into two arguing factions. That is not what we want to do or what Christians should be about.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering how you were since you are so close to my daughter . Do you get KNWA weather? That is the one that she has. We get out weather out of Little Rock . I know it is scarey right now but we have had tornado's in Dec. Guess we don't have a season since we get bad weather from the Gulf too. Just stay tuned in to the weather today.XXX


We get our weather from Tulsa. One more night and we have next week clear and sunny. Guess we can only take it a day at at time. Wishing you an easy night.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> When have I professed to be one? I don't need to be one to recognize a pompous horse's behind when I see one.


You're another person who can't or won't read for meaning. Huckleberry was making a general statement that generally applies to people ere who profess to be Christians. All you've done is waste your time.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Damemary and SS are two people unworthy to discuss religion with. They are mean-spirited with no real religious interest. They don't like anyone on this site and are trying to cause Catholics and Protestants to splinter into two arguing factions. That is not what we want to do or what Christians should be about.


I know. I was just applying a bit of sarcasm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> That was uncalled for Yarn Lady. I *am* a born again, Bible believing Christian who isn't perfect, just forgiven and *I'm * not sure what you're talking about some, if not most, of the time. Like the quote in question, for instance.


Thank you so much as I have been insulted here three or four times today about said lady and her manageing to cause a fine lady Knitpresentgift to leave this site I am going to join her.

Oh and by the way

I AM A BORN AGIN BIBLE BELIEVING CHRISTIAN

For someone to come on this site and cause hurt to one lady, and said lady claims to be a Catholic and how then say we are professional christians, which means we mouth the words but do not believe. then promises to go to confession every day because Christ and the Lord our God are not pacific.

Then says she will have a nice talk with God if there are not animals in heaven.

Then has the nerve to tell a women of faith she needs to go back and learn what she is talking about causing that lady to feel she is causing trouble here and leaves.

Then she has the nerve to post a picture of a women who played Joan of Ark in the movies.

I kept my post shut for two days about this and still have been told we should all except God and get pass it(not her words) but mine. 
Four times someone has told me this today how nasty I am .

Well guess what I am with Knitpresentgift I am out of here. 
Enjoy yourself, I will not like her bring people over here to fight, but will not stand by and let someone be hurt, by a mean person.

Hope that helps you to understand what I am saying.,..............................


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You're another person who can't or won't read for meaning. Huckleberry was making a general statement that generally applies to people ere who profess to be Christians. All you've done is waste your time.


She was quoting me so could only assume she was commenting about the statement I made. If she was making a general statement then she could have easily used the quick reply box that is at the bottom of each page.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hate hemming jeans, too. In fact, I used to just roll them up. Then a friend teased me saying, "They're not jeans, Bonnie. They're dungarees!" So I started hemming them.
> 
> Maybe on my next birthday - an eventful one - I'll start rolling them again - just because I can! Sort of like wearing purple. :mrgreen:


My sil still buy's his blue jeans from the childrens dept. lol They are just the right length. We are all short except my oldest gs. He is 5'11". Wear whatever you want. I love purple!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I know. I was just applying a bit of sarcasm.


Huckleberry is just a pseudonym for one of them. New user (identity) that was established 5/27/13. I think SS and. Damemary felt they were outnumbered here. Suggest you ignore H too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - I've enjoyed getting to know you so much and have learned so much from you. Please don't give those who are looking to cause division get what they want!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie please don't go. Stitchdesigner must not know we act silly . I agree with WCkitty. Let's just ignore as they say and still have our little conversations with each other. You are so much fun. Don't go I will miss you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> there is already a lawsuit of 27 groups that are suing the IRS. I'm sure this list will grow with all the new information being received.
> 
> Hannity is devoting his show tonight to victims of the targeting. They will be able to tell their stories and have discussions of what they are doing/plan on doing. It should be interesting.


Will have to watch that one. Love Hannity.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you so much as I have been insulted here three or four times today about said lady and her manageing to cause a fine lady Knitpresentgift to leave this site I am going to join her.
> 
> Oh and by the way
> 
> ...


Yarn Lady, don't go. We love you and if you go you are just playing into their plan to disrupt this site. You belong here with us. They don't. I am just ignoring them, please join me. They don't argue or discuss anything meaningfully. They want to break up this thread. We want you to stay. If we don't allow them to participate, they will retreat. You can't argue if one party refuses to do it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is just a pseudonym for one of them. New user (identity) that was established 5/27/13. I think SS and. Damemary felt they were outnumbered here. Suggest you ignore H too.


Oh, yeah, I noticed that right away. The only place H has posted is Smoking and Obamacare, LOLL, and here with the exception of their very first post that had to do with machine knitting.

I'm sure that Dame considers herself outnumbered wherever she goes and even in large crowds. There is no doubt in my mind that she feels there is nobody as intelligent or superior as she.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Explain what he has done. Love to hear it.


Watch the news.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree with you westcoastkitty, this did pop up suddenly from another place. Most of the people on here do not want to be confrontational.


There is a lot of angst being a Catholic and belonging to the Democratic party (HSS, abortion....) and I believe that SS is taking religious ed to be a Catholic. Might be some reason for her quandary.

YAC all day


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> There is a lot of angst being a Catholic and belonging to the Democratic party (HSS, abortion....) and I believe that SS is taking religious ed to be a Catholic. Might be some reason for her quandary.
> 
> YAC all day


I don't think SS really wants to discuss or that she is seeking religious growth. Nothing in her mean spirited posts shows it. This is a joke on us. I take people on their word regarding intent, but SS has shown again and again a wish to denigrate others , and Dame is just not a believer based on past posts. I wish everyone would freeze them out. Jesus doesn't require us to keep spreading seed on hard ground. Let them talk to each other on this site. We can talk to those with an interest in the site, and don't let them see when they annoy you. They will probably never leave, but we can close ranks and not let them in to cause the harm that is their intent.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering how you were since you are so close to my daughter . Do you get KNWA weather? That is the one that she has. We get out weather out of Little Rock . I know it is scarey right now but we have had tornado's in Dec. Guess we don't have a season since we get bad weather from the Gulf too. Just stay tuned in to the weather today.XXX


So much bad weather - I hope everything is all right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> there is already a lawsuit of 27 groups that are suing the IRS. I'm sure this list will grow with all the new information being received.
> 
> Hannity is devoting his show tonight to victims of the targeting. They will be able to tell their stories and have discussions of what they are doing/plan on doing. It should be interesting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I don't think SS really wants to discuss or that she is seeking religious growth. Nothing in her mean spirited posts shows it. This is a joke on us. I take people on their word regarding intent, but SS has shown again and again a wish to denigrate others , and Dame is just not a believer based on past posts. I wish everyone would freeze them out. Jesus doesn't require us to keep spreading seed on hard ground. Let them talk to each other on this site. We can talk to those with an interest in the site, and don't let them see when they annoy you. They will probably never leave, but we can close ranks and not let them in to cause the harm that is their intent.


As usual, you have some good advice for all of us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> There is a lot of angst being a Catholic and belonging to the Democratic party (HSS, abortion....) and I believe that SS is taking religious ed to be a Catholic. Might be some reason for her quandary.
> 
> YAC all day


I think if I had to choose between my religion and my political party, I would choose my religion. Render unto Caesar...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I think if I had to choose between my religion and my political party, I would choose my religion. Render unto Caesar...


I agree. My religion is in my heart. My politics come from my head assessing the current situation and effects.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you so much as I have been insulted here three or four times today about said lady and her manageing to cause a fine lady Knitpresentgift to leave this site I am going to join her.
> 
> Oh and by the way
> 
> ...


I did not know you were deliberately messing up your post. All I knew was you were saying something about Christianity, I think. I'm still not sure. I was not saying you are not a Christian, but rather that your remarks seemed directed at the non-Christian posters, and that I couldn't understand them. The direction of the born again comment was at me, not you. Sorry.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Just for the record, I do believe there are born-again Catholics. Mother Theresa is a prime example. I do believe there are Baptists (fill in the blank here with any other denomination) who are not born again. Take, for instance, that pastor who goes to military funerals and screams that the soldier, sailor, airman, etc. is in Hell because of homosexuality in this country, meaning the aforesaid soldier is being punished in Hell because of what someone else does. He is waaaay out in left field. He obviously has edited all of the books written by John out of his Bible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. My religion is in my heart. My politics come from my head assessing the current situation and effects.


Mine too. :thumbup:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Back to flowers. I have no flowers, like ziennas or roses, but I do have 3 huge gardenia shrubs. Two have exploded. The yard smells wonderful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Back to flowers. I have no flowers, like ziennas or roses, but I do have 3 huge gardenia shrubs. Two have exploded. The yard smells wonderful.


Oh love gardenia. Mine haven't bloomed yet but the honeysuckle has. Both are my favorite flower smell. Ahhhh


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Back to flowers. I have no flowers, like ziennas or roses, but I do have 3 huge gardenia shrubs. Two have exploded. The yard smells wonderful.


It finally stopped raining here. Still is overcast. Checked the garden and let the dog out for awhile. It still looks like rain though, and I expect we'll get more. It sure makes the weeds in my flower garden easy to pull.

DH is out of town today, and I am struggling to keep interest up on the purse I am making for D1. The nylon thread I use is hard on the hands, and I am just not seeing much progress. I keep rewarding myself by stopping to rest the hands which slows down the work. I have yarn for 3 projects on the table waiting to begin something more fun. D1 saw the purse I made for myself, and wanted one in another color. I like the effect of my black one better than the cream one she wanted. I hope it turns out OK and is worth the time and effort.

Does something like this happen to you? I hope I am not feeling this way because the item is not for me. That would make me so disappointed in myself, but I am rapidly losing interest.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh love gardenia. Mine haven't bloomed yet but the honeysuckle has. Both are my favorite flower smell. Ahhhh


No gardenias in my yard. Lots of people have peonies blooming right now and they smell good. I don't have any, but neighbors do. I have roses, coral bells, astilbe, hydrangea, and pots full of annuals. Iris are blooming too. Everything looks so green and will be beautiful on Sunday when it stops raining.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It finally stopped raining here. Still is overcast. Checked the garden and let the dog out for awhile. It still looks like rain though, and I expect we'll get more. It sure makes the weeds in my flower garden easy to pull.
> 
> DH is out of town today, and I am struggling to keep interest up on the purse I am making for D1. The nylon thread I use is hard on the hands, and I am just not seeing much progress. I keep rewarding myself by stopping to rest the hands which slows down the work. I have yarn for 3 projects on the table waiting to begin something more fun. D1 saw the purse I made for myself, and wanted one in another color. I like the effect of my black one better than the cream one she wanted. I hope it turns out OK and is worth the time and effort.
> 
> Does something like this happen to you? I hope I am not feeling this way because the item is not for me. That would make me so disappointed in myself, but I am rapidly losing interest.


I made me a purse out of cotton twine a few years ago. It was so stiff. I dont think I could use the nylon. But your purse will be cute and will last forever. I am plugging along on a gator for my youngest gs. I am having to make myself work on it. Hate the yarn and I am using small needles. Makes my hands hurt. I already missed his birthday that I was making it for. Maybe if you do what I am doing just do a few rows at a time. I am not good at having 2 projects going at the same time so I won't suggest you do that.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

My gardenia is starting to bloom. Love the smell.

Trying this year to grow more flowers in pots in the backyard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think if I had to choose between my religion and my political party, I would choose my religion. Render unto Caesar...


Oh - Off2knit, YAC back!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Now that was much clearer. Thanks yarnie
> 
> YAC to you


Oh, love your avatar! YAC to you SE!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tornado in Ok City. Pray for Soloweygirl.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor OK City resudents are directly in the line of a large tornado. Those Americans have really suffered.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is just a pseudonym for one of them. New user (identity) that was established 5/27/13. I think SS and. Damemary felt they were outnumbered here. Suggest you ignore H too.


Great ideas as I have not replied to any of their nastiness as that is all they spew. Why don't they return to where they might be wanted.

My parents believed in many gods so sometimes, I do too but it does not make me any less a Christian.

Return to Smoking and Obocare or LOLL! I won't read any of your posts so don't waste time replying to me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you so much as I have been insulted here three or four times today about said lady and her manageing to cause a fine lady Knitpresentgift to leave this site I am going to join her.
> 
> Oh and by the way
> 
> ...


Don't leave Yarnie as they come on here to stir up trouble then laugh because they think they are funny!

I have not been painting any pictures lately but this one is dedicated to you and Knitpresentgifts!

Mary had a little lamb. X2yI925873£¥^}?.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No flowers in my yard. I have a black thumb. There are a few black cherry trees in the woods, that are beautiful. I have decided that working with flowers is not worth my time or effort. When I tried it. They would start great and the rabbits and deer would come and mow them down and pull up the roots. According to my daughter we lived in the boondocks. We have 20 acres including my son's home next door.


But you have so many projects you knit for. You are very generous with your crafts. Many heads were covered this weather because of you. Not every one can garden but you can knit and crochet and do it for others. :thumbup:


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Prayers for those in the path of tornados. I live in the Midwest so have those horrible things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Back to flowers. I have no flowers, like ziennas or roses, but I do have 3 huge gardenia shrubs. Two have exploded. The yard smells wonderful.


Lovely!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It finally stopped raining here. Still is overcast. Checked the garden and let the dog out for awhile. It still looks like rain though, and I expect we'll get more. It sure makes the weeds in my flower garden easy to pull.
> 
> DH is out of town today, and I am struggling to keep interest up on the purse I am making for D1. The nylon thread I use is hard on the hands, and I am just not seeing much progress. I keep rewarding myself by stopping to rest the hands which slows down the work. I have yarn for 3 projects on the table waiting to begin something more fun. D1 saw the purse I made for myself, and wanted one in another color . I like the effect of my black one better than the cream one she wanted. I hope it turns out OK and is worth the time and effort.
> 
> Does something like this happen to you? I hope I am not feeling this way because the item is not for me. That would make me so disappointed in myself, but I am rapidly losing interest.


You're probably losing interest because you already made one and you don't like this one as much. I would, too. Maybe you could add another color in a stripe to spice it up? Or buy some Hershey kisses and have one every time you finish five rows? (Or maybe not - those Hershey kisses are why I have 20 pounds that I don't need.) Or - put on a movie you've wanted to watch or a book tape.

I'm giving a lot of advice for someone who can find a mountain of excuses not to work on my blanket. Good luck with it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB, I'm not good at two projects at a time either! And knitting is the only thing that is like that for me. I think that's why I find it so soothing. With everything else I flit from this to that to the other thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Prayers for those in the path of tornados. I live in the Midwest so have those horrible things.


Prayers for you too meerkat! My daughter lives at the Ok , Ar boarder. Be careful . Fox news has had it on all night. Bad for Ok.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No flowers in my yard. I have a black thumb. There are a few black cherry trees in the woods, that are beautiful. I have decided that working with flowers is not worth my time or effort. When I tried it. They would start great and the rabbits and deer would come and mow them down and pull up the roots. According to my daughter we lived in the boondocks. We have 20 acres including my son's home next door.


I have some pretty shrubs, thanks to my husband. Plants love him and will do anything for him. The only thing I've contributed are ideas (which he will take once in a while) and potted plants on our deck. I think the potteds look so good because he waters them and they love him as much as the shrubs do!

I'll bet you get as much pleasure out of those beautiful cherry trees and the woods and all your land as I do out of my little yard in the 'burbs.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Damemary and SS are two people unworthy to discuss religion with. They are mean-spirited with no real religious interest. They don't like anyone on this site and are trying to cause Catholics and Protestants to splinter into two arguing factions. That is not what we want to do or what Christians should be about.


So how do you explain the fact that Catholics and Protestants split a long, long time ago. I consider and question my faith in order to increase my understanding of my faith and Scripture. Anyone who doesn't d0 that is stuck with what they learned as children. I find that sad when faith can be infinite, and the explorations can make a lifetime of faith amazing and wonderful. You are suggesting that maturing in one's faith is both impossible and sinful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers for you too meerkat! My daughter lives at the Ok , Ar boarder. Be careful . Fox news has had it on all night. Bad for Ok.


Unbelievable. Coverage on Fox was awful to watch. If I were in a car on the highway with wind and rain blowing every which way, I don't know if I'd have the nerve to get out of the car in all that and look for shelter on the side of the road. I've been in rain like that, and it is frightening. You don't know what to do - I just stopped and prayed there was no tornado. Some of those people didn't find shelter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> So how do you explain the fact that Catholics and Protestants split a long, long time ago. I consider and question my faith in order to increase my understanding of my faith and Scripture. Anyone who doesn't d0 that is stuck with what they learned as children. I find that sad when faith can be infinite, and the explorations can make a lifetime of faith amazing and wonderful. You are suggesting that maturing in one's faith is both impossible and sinful.


SS,

We all live out our faith in our own unique ways, according to the gifts and talents - and weaknesses - we have. You have an inquisitive mind and enjoy learning and questioning and the intellectual side of it. Others love solitude and prayer. Some love to help others in a personal way. Some people gain great strength from reading the Bible, and some from attending church. Your way may not be mine, and mine may not be yours. I can learn from the way you live your faith, and you can learn from me. Neither is better than the other.

I really don't think anyone on here wants to argue about religion - but to share and learn from each other. We're all aiming for the same goal - let's help each other to reach it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Unbelievable. Coverage on Fox was awful to watch. If I were in a car on the highway with wind and rain blowing every which way, I don't know if I'd have the nerve to get out of the car in all that and look for shelter on the side of the road. I've been in rain like that, and it is frightening. You don't know what to do - I just stopped and prayed there was no tornado. Some of those people didn't find shelter.


I know I am torn up over watching it. My kids are up there. Please pray for them again. I am praying the Blood of Jesus over them again. Oh my gs did good on the weather my daughter said. Maybe I will see the video later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I am torn up over watching it. My kids are up there. Please pray for them again. I am praying the Blood of Jesus over them again. Oh my gs did good on the weather my daughter said. Maybe I will see the video later.


CB, I am praying for them.

I'm glad your gs did a good job! TV - that's a big deal! They make us proud, don't they? Sometimes being a little nervous sharpens us and we do well.

We had a little success in our family today, too. Our little granddaughter wore her big girl panties and no accidents all day! It's not tv - but we're just not quite ready for prime time yet.

I talked to her on the phone - her name is Mary - and said I was so proud of her. And she said, "I love Grandma." And nobody told her to say it! Almost makes me cry. Sweet little voice - like bells.

My daughter is thrilled. She's hoping she has changed her last diaper!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, I am praying for them.
> 
> I'm glad your gs did a good job! TV - that's a big deal! They make us proud, don't they? Sometimes being a little nervous sharpens us and we do well.
> 
> ...


That is so true Bonnie those words just melt your heart. Big step to potty training. I even melt when my 19 year old says Gramma. Oh love those grands! Thanks for the prayer. I am trying to keep my daughter to go to her inlaws storm shelter.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You're probably losing interest because you already made one and you don't like this one as much. I would, too. Maybe you could add another color in a stripe to spice it up? Or buy some Hershey kisses and have one every time you finish five rows? (Or maybe not - those Hershey kisses are why I have 20 pounds that I don't need.) Or - put on a movie you've wanted to watch or a book tape.
> 
> I'm giving a lot of advice for someone who can find a mountain of excuses not to work on my blanket. Good luck with it.


You are exactly right. I was thinking the same thing. I tried to talk D1 into another color. I knew it would be blah. I did find some cute shell accents for it and a nice lining material, who notices the lining when you are carrying a purse. You only notice when you open it. Oh well, I will keep plugging away on it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers for you too meerkat! My daughter lives at the Ok , Ar boarder. Be careful . Fox news has had it on all night. Bad for Ok.


Thanks as they scare me to death. Do not have storm cellar or basement.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> As far as the flowers, I can crochet them and the deer will not eat them. We have had foot (hoof) prints within a few feed of our front door.
> 
> My daughter has used the granny dish cloths, and a rubber band to tie the center and arranged 5 or 6 as a centerpiece of flowers. Then the guests could take one home. Every fall my daughter has a luncheon at her church, each lady of the church is the host of her own table, brings dishes etc, and decorates her table.


What a great idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> congratulations on the "Big Girl" day for your granddaughter.


Thanks. I hope it continues!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are exactly right. I was thinking the same thing. I tried to talk D1 into another color. I knew it would be blah. I did find some cute shell accents for it and a nice lining material, who notices the lining when you are carrying a purse. You only notice when you open it. Oh well, I will keep plugging away on it.


Hang in there. One day it will be finished!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Thanks as they scare me to death. Do not have storm cellar or basement.


 Has it pasted you yet? We don't either. Watch the weather . Scares me too.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Back here as got smoked on Smoking and Obamacare. Nasty people think they know me already. You people are nice and respectful. Thanks.

It is difficult being a newbie. Praying for people in the storms tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> As far as the flowers, I can crochet them and the deer will not eat them. We have had foot (hoof) prints within a few feed of our front door.
> 
> My daughter has used the granny dish cloths, and a rubber band to tie the center and arranged 5 or 6 as a centerpiece of flowers. Then the guests could take one home. Every fall my daughter has a luncheon at her church, each lady of the church is the host of her own table, brings dishes etc, and decorates her table.


So that sounds so cute! Next time show us some pics. Yes we have deer that come up close to the house and we have big dogs! I think they are friends. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I am torn up over watching it. My kids are up there. Please pray for them again. I am praying the Blood of Jesus over them again. Oh my gs did good on the weather my daughter said. Maybe I will see the video later.


So sorry that your family is going thru this again; adding my prayers for their safety and that of all the others facing storms. I didn't ask how your gs got to do the weather, is it part of a science project?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bonnie, that was a sweet story about your gd. Is this the little girl you're making the blanket for?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> As far as the flowers, I can crochet them and the deer will not eat them. We have had foot (hoof) prints within a few feed of our front door.............
> 
> That's a good practical approach and crochet flowers don't need watering either. We have deer on our place too, they are so used to people now that they come quite close


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You are exactly right. I was thinking the same thing. I tried to talk D1 into another color. I knew it would be blah. I did find some cute shell accents for it and a nice lining material, who notices the lining when you are carrying a purse. You only notice when you open it. Oh well, I will keep plugging away on it.


It's hard to feel motivated when you do it because you have to instead of wanting to. Maybe thinking of how happy dd will be will make the project go a little faster


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry that your family is going thru this again; adding my prayers for their safety and that of all the others facing storms. I didn't ask how your gs got to do the weather, is it part of a science project?


Kitty, God heard our prayers. It turned into just rain for my daughter's part of the state. Thank you Jesus! When gs was in the 2nd grade the weather man came to his class to speak. They have been on each other's FBook page. So last week he asked him to come to the weather station to help him . My youngest gs got to be on the air with him. We are so proud of both of them.  :lol: Thanks for asking and praying for my family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kitty, God heard our prayers. It turned into just rain for my daughter's part of the state. Thank you Jesus! When gs was in the 2nd grade the weather man came to his class to speak. They have been on each other's FBook page. So last week he asked him to come to the weather station to help him . My youngest gs got to be on the air with him. We are so proud of both of them.  :lol: Thanks for asking and praying for my family.


wonderful news - family safe and exciting opportunity for both grands - something they'll remember for a long time. Might even become weatherman?


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> congratulations on the "Big Girl" day for your granddaughter.


Woo-hoo!!


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

That's a good practical approach and crochet flowers don't need watering either. We have deer on our place too, they are so used to people now that they come quite close[/quote]

I had to chuckle when you talked about crocheted flowers for your garden. I almost wrecked my car because I was laughing so hard one day. I passed by a gas station that had flowers "planted" and thought, okay that's nice. But as I got closer I noticed they still had their Michael's price tag on them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kitty, God heard our prayers. It turned into just rain for my daughter's part of the state. Thank you Jesus! When gs was in the 2nd grade the weather man came to his class to speak. They have been on each other's FBook page. So last week he asked him to come to the weather station to help him . My youngest gs got to be on the air with him. We are so proud of both of them.  :lol: Thanks for asking and praying for my family.


Sometimes interest by someone like the weatherman makes a real difference in a young person's life. What a nice man he must be. Sounds like your gs is a very bright and confident young man. Your family has a lot of enjoyment in store as you watch him mature.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have not heard the news. Oh, dear. I hope she is all right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Back here as got smoked on Smoking and Obamacare. Nasty people think they know me already. You people are nice and respectful. Thanks.
> 
> It is difficult being a newbie. Praying for people in the storms tonight.


It's good to have you here! I think many of us have had bad experiences on "Smoking." This is a nice place.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't know why, but am becoming fascinated with Grace Kelly. Has anyone seen any of her movies? Thinking of ordering "Dial M for Murder" from Netflix if they have it. If not will have to keep my eye out for something on TNC.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Anyone heard from Solowey yet?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Meerkat,

Welcome. Yes, those people are very, very nasty. Too bad there are people like that on earth.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Don't know why, but am becoming fascinated with Grace Kelly. Has anyone seen any of her movies? Thinking of ordering "Dial M for Murder" from Netflix if they have it. If not will have to keep my eye out for something on TNC.


She was a beautiful woman, talented, and I think troubled in her personal life. She had beautiful children, but the image of her fairy tale marriage was just that, an image. She had a wild streak before her marriage that continued after it. She was young when she died at 52 in a car crash.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing how that was probably hidden from the public then. 

I wonder how many still idolize her and for what reasons?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

She had a stroke while driving, the news reported.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Bonbf3, Thanks for your message. I've felt attacked for the way I practice my faith and been argumentative when ignoring attacks is the best way to deal with them. Thanks for the reminder about the diversity of how we all practice our faith. Arguing about religion doesn't accomplish anything positive and isn't the right way to practice any faith.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Woo-hoo!!


 :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Bonbf3, Thanks for your message. I've felt attacked for the way I practice my faith and been argumentative when ignoring attacks is the best way to deal with them. Thanks for the reminder about the diversity of how we all practice our faith. Arguing about religion doesn't accomplish anything positive and isn't the right way to practice any faith.


I agree.  :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> Amazing how that was probably hidden from the public then.
> 
> I wonder how many still idolize her and for what reasons?


Well, I think the men she was involved with were movie stars, so the major movie companies protected them. She caused quite a stir in Hollywood before her marriage having affairs with married actors like Ray Milland and Bing Crosby. After her marriage she would meet stars like Sinatra in Europe. It was rumored that her husband had numerous affairs too. But it was kept out of the news too. With her death, of course, the news started leaking out, and there are numerous articles about her problems. It just goes to prove that even if you are powerful, you can't keep things silent forever. The people who suffered the most from this were probably her children.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Don't know why, but am becoming fascinated with Grace Kelly. Has anyone seen any of her movies? Thinking of ordering "Dial M for Murder" from Netflix if they have it. If not will have to keep my eye out for something on TNC.


She only made 12. All that I have seen are excellent. Some others: "High Noon" with Gary Cooper, "Rear Window" Jimmy Stewart, "Mogambo" with Clark Gable, "High Society" with Crosby and Sinatra, and "To Catch a Thief" with Cary Grant. Two more that I listed are Hitchcock movies.

Try your local public library. Ours sometimes amazes me. And YouTube, too. DH found "Friendly Persuasion" on there a few nights ago.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> She only made 12. All that I have seen are excellent. Some others: "High Noon" with Gary Cooper, "Rear Window" Jimmy Stewart, "Mogambo" with Clark Gable, "High Society" with Crosby and Sinatra, and "To Catch a Thief" with Cary Grant. Two more that I listed are Hitchcock movies.
> 
> Try your local public library. Ours sometimes amazes me. And YouTube, too. DH found "Friendly Persuasion" on there a few nights ago.


I googled to to find she was only 26 when she retired from film-making, so she completed some great work at a young age. It makes you wonder what works she could have completed if she had not met and married Rainier.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She was a beautiful woman, talented, and I think troubled in her personal life. She had beautiful children, but the image of her fairy tale marriage was just that, an image. She had a wild streak before her marriage that continued after it. She was young when she died at 52 in a car crash.


That fits with a story Gable told of the filming of "Mogambo." She had the "hots" for him, and he knew he was so high profile an affair with him might destroy her. So, one night, when she came into his tent, he said, "Sure, Babe," and then shot out and caught his dentures! He said she took off running! Wouldn't you have loved to have a fly on that wall.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Back here as got smoked on Smoking and Obamacare. Nasty people think they know me already. You people are nice and respectful. Thanks.
> 
> It is difficult being a newbie. Praying for people in the storms tonight.


Stay away from L.O.L.L. and the Progressive Women's Forum, too. They are the same group of nasties.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have an idea. I am always looking for a new recipe or something new to fix for dinner. Would anyone else like to send a favorite recipe to others? I'd love to share some of my favorites too.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have an idea. I am always looking for a new recipe or something new to fix for dinner. Would anyone else like to send a favorite recipe to others? I'd love to share some of my favorites too.


KC, me, too!!! Our library has a bookstore and old magazines are free or $0.25. I'm always looking for Southern Living or Taste of Home. I would love to share. BTW, while the page in a book or magazine cannot be copied (the print is copyrighted), the recipe is not copyrighted. We had a big brew-haha over a recipe here in P"cola. My family was involved. I would still say something like, "This is a Rachel Ray, Jeff Smith, Wolfgang Puck, Southern Living, etc. recipe." I would have included the chef who is always saying "BAM!" or "Now just let it get happy," but I don't know how to spell his name.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> KC, me, too!!! Our library has a bookstore and old magazines are free or $0.25. I'm always looking for Southern Living or Taste of Home. I would love to share. BTW, while the page in a book or magazine cannot be copied (the print is copyrighted), the recipe is not copyrighted. We had a big brew-haha over a recipe here in P"cola. My family was involved. I would still say something like, "This is a Rachel Ray, Jeff Smith, Wolfgang Puck, Southern Living, etc. recipe." I would have included the chef who is always saying "BAM!" or "Now just let it get happy," but I don't know how to spell his name.


Wish I had known about the Taste of home and Southern Living I just gave a car load to the abused women home. I would have sent you some of them.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have an idea. I am always looking for a new recipe or something new to fix for dinner. Would anyone else like to send a favorite recipe to others? I'd love to share some of my favorites too.


Lovely idea! Would we send it via email or snail mail?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok. This is a good recipe to use up yellow squash, which will be coming on soon.

Squash Casserole

8 oz. herb croutons
1 stick butter, melted
2 lbs. yellow squash, halved and sliced thinly
1 c. grated carrots
1 can cream of celery soup
8 oz. cream cheese, diced
16 oz. sour cream
2 - 10 oz. cans chicken broth
8 oz. shredded cheddar
Herbs - parsley, thyme, marjoram to taste

Preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Melt butter in skillet and cook onions till tender. Add soup, cream cheese, sour cream, and chicken broth. 

Place croutons in a 13 x 9 in. Pan. Top with squash and carrots. Pour soup mixture over the top. Sprinkle cheddar on top. Bake 1 hour until set.

This recipe is from a friend. She often brings this to pitch-ins, and it is very good. You can lighten the calories by using Neufchatel cheese rather than cream cheese, light sour cream (not fat free), but I recommend using butter (just cut it in half).


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Lovely idea! Would we send it via email or snail mail?


I just figured we could post them. I sent one before I saw your reply. If everyone who wanted to participate did one or two a week, we'd have a good number of recipes.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I just figured we could post them. I sent one before I saw your reply. If everyone who wanted to participate did one or two a week, we'd have a good number of recipes.


I vote for snail mail


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I vote for snail mail


You want to spend postage to mail to individuals?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You want to spend postage to mail to individuals?


I think I would like it if we wrote the recipes out in long hand (on blank white copy paper leaving a 2" left side border), and you could mail them to me. I would then copy them and mail out the packet when we are done.

I want to do it this way because I would love to have the handwritten copies, because they would be so personal.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

off2knit said:


> I think I would like it if we wrote the recipes out in long hand (on blank white copy paper leaving a 2" left side border), and you could mail them to me. I would then copy them and mail out the packet when we are done.
> 
> I want to do it this way because I would love to have the handwritten copies, because they would be so personal.


Oh, I see. You want to put together a recipe book of handwritten recipes. That's a lovely idea. Let's see what everyone else wants to do.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Great idea. Email is good then we can send recipes to multiple gals. Does anyone like spicy food?


thumper5316 said:


> Lovely idea! Would we send it via email or snail mail?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

You just want to analyze our handwriting. LOL


off2knit said:


> I think I would like it if we wrote the recipes out in long hand (on blank white copy paper leaving a 2" left side border), and you could mail them to me. I would then copy them and mail out the packet when we are done.
> 
> I want to do it this way because I would love to have the handwritten copies, because they would be so personal.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice idea. More work.


Knit crazy said:


> Oh, I see. You want to put together a recipe book of handwritten recipes. That's a lovely idea. Let's see what everyone else wants to do.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I was thinking this might be more of an ongoing communication. I have lots of recipes, but I don't want to sit down and write them all out at one time. What if we had a regular thread going and everyone picked one per person each week for the compilation? I could handle that. We could vote or each person could pick one of their posts to handwrite and send to you each week.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Handwriting is very tough for those of us with arithitis issues. Typing is easier.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Ok. This is a good recipe to use up yellow squash, which will be coming on soon.
> 
> Squash Casserole
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious! Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Oh, I see. You want to put together a recipe book of handwritten recipes. That's a lovely idea. Let's see what everyone else wants to do.


I'll just send Off2knit my autograph! Just kidding, Off2. I agree - it's a lovely idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Handwriting is very tough for those of us with arithitis issues. Typing is easier.


No arthritis yet, but my handwriting is unreliable.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds delicious! Thank you.


Me too sounds good!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> Stay away from L.O.L.L. and the Progressive Women's Forum, too. They are the same group of nasties.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds good to me as I can still write but you would need postage to do this so ill either send cash or stamps. Think cash might be best as the PO will weigh the pkgs for as much postage as possible for them.

Let me know!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Great idea. Email is good then we can send recipes to multiple gals. Does anyone like spicy food?


I do but sometimes stomach has other plans if I eat too much citrus or hot spicy food. I basically cook old fashioned as cannot afford fancy meats. Eat a lot of hamburger, pork and cheap beef cuts.

My recipes may not be what people would like.

Forgot chicken! Getting forgetful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sounds good to me as I can still write but you would need postage to do this so ill either send cash or stamps. Think cash might be best as the PO will weigh the pkgs for as much postage as possible for them.
> 
> Let me know!


Sounds to complilcated to me. We could use air mail, you know make those paper airplanes. :lol:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Sounds good to me as I can still write but you would need postage to do this so ill either send cash or stamps. Think cash might be best as the PO will weigh the pkgs for as much postage as possible for them.
> Let me know!


This sounds like a lot of fun. Postage could get pretty expensive, though. Maybe the prepaid envelopes/boxes the Post Office sells would be cheaper than having packages weighed and costing more. Maybe, if you spend the same for postage on each tcompilation you send, we should sent the postage along with our recipes. Let me know if this swap gets going.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes it is me You lady's were so nice thank you for the pm's and you are right if I leave she and her friends win. 

But must learn to post as a six grader as she seem to think I belong in kindergarten. Wouldn't want to disappoint her. :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I do but sometimes stomach has other plans if I eat too much citrus or hot spicy food. I basically cook old fashioned as cannot afford fancy meats. Eat a lot of hamburger, pork and cheap beef cuts.
> 
> My recipes may not be what people would like.


I am with you on that Janie older I get the less spicy foods I can handle.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I do but sometimes stomach has other plans if I eat too much citrus or hot spicy food. I basically cook old fashioned as cannot afford fancy meats. Eat a lot of hamburger, pork and cheap beef cuts.
> My recipes may not be what people would like.


Old-fashioned can be great. I make a lot of things my mother made, since we live together. I use a lot of chicken, and watch for good sales on everything. My mother has a handwritten cake recipe one of my aunt's gave her almost 60 years ago. And what would life be like without beef tongue and oztails and beef shanks? My grandmother used to poach calves brains in milk and sprinkle a little salt, pepper and minced parsley on them. I sure do miss them, but never see brains for sale these days. Turkey necks are good, too, as they hae a lot of meat on them. You end up with stock and meat if yopu use them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I do but sometimes stomach has other plans if I eat too much citrus or hot spicy food. I basically cook old fashioned as cannot afford fancy meats. Eat a lot of hamburger, pork and cheap beef cuts.
> 
> My recipes may not be what people would like.


Why not we all have a limited budget.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So cold here today after all the heat and humid. Wish it temp. would stay one way or another.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So cold here today after all the heat and humid. Wish it temp. would stay one way or another.


Yes, cool here today with showers again as guess tomatoes will have so many suckers when can finally get into the garden! Stop raining for the ground to dry a little!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, cool here today with showers again as guess tomatoes will have so many suckers when can finally get into the garden! Stop raining for the ground to dry a little!


We are suppose to have two sun shine days this coming week then rain again. We will have blossom end rot I am sure on tomatoes. Have so many nice flowers on them, but to much rain.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so so tired tonight, hubby had fan in the window blowing into bedroom. So much pollen, even allery pills did not help. Coughing fit got up and took blanket and slept in lounge chair. The good thing is it has been raining all day. I am going to put jam's on and go to bed. I am just feeling sorry for myself, cause my back end is dragging on the floor. Nite all.


Why not a long, long rest from spewing hate and venom? You'd find it good for your body and soul.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Why not a long, long rest from spewing hate and venom? You'd find it good for your body and soul.


"All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Why not a long, long rest from spewing hate and venom? You'd find it good for your body and soul.


I agree with SS. You are accusing someone else of doing precisely what *you* are doing. I believe that's called hypocrisy. Please, do everyone a favor and go back to Progressive Women and LOLL. We tried of your venom on here.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> I agree with SS. You are accusing someone else of doing precisely what *you* are doing. I believe that's called hypocrisy. Please, do everyone a favor and go back to Progressive Women and LOLL. We tried of your venom on here.


There's a certain amount of venom here as well as on "Smoking and Obamacare" and "LOLL". All I want is for people to play nice, not take away someone's freedom to participate in any topic that interests them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

sharing recipes is a great idea and I'm ok with any way of sharing them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is something you may like to see and do. 

There is a site which has free patterens, and you can vote for the patterns you would like to see next winter. You do have to sign up, and you will have to click on american English, as it has several languages. It's a Norweign site, wouldn't you know that coming from me.

Plus am sure you will see enough free patterns to fill a book. The other nice thing is they have both knitting and crochet patterns. 

baby, women, men ,childrens patterns.

sweaters, afghans, hats, scarfs, shawls, socks ect. 

Have fun.

google Drops Design or garnstudio.com.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jane - you've talked about your soups and teas and breads so I think you've gots lots of great recipes to share


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I like this idea, I do not like to cook, so most of my meals start with Campbell's soup and go from there.


Hey have you seen the campbell soup recipe book???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yesterday we finally had a nice, sunny day after a week of rain and wind; forecast says nice all week. DH was out mowing yesterday afternoon and got stung by a hornet right under his lip - not a pretty sight. Put ice on it right away so the swelling went down (wouldn't want people to think I gave him a fat lip  )


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yesterday we finally had a nice, sunny day after a week of rain and wind; forecast says nice all week. DH was out mowing yesterday afternoon and got stung by a hornet right under his lip - not a pretty sight. Put ice on it right away so the swelling went down (wouldn't want people to think I gave him a fat lip  )


Oh poor man, but fat lip is so funny. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've been to the Drops site a few times Yarnie; they have some beautiful patterns. Is that where you got your vest pattern? How's it going?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WC kitty, almost finish one shoulder on the crop vest. Got to top to bind off again to many stitches. But found out what I was doing wrong, kept to pattern and had to many wraps. So am almost done again. I will get this done, even if it takes me till next year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've been to the Drops site a few times Yarnie; they have some beautiful patterns. Is that where you got your vest pattern? How's it going?


No Kitty it is from SweaterBabe.Com. She has some really nice designs. Get her news letter. Pattern was free for that month.

I am o.k. outside laughing on our privies fence out back we have three bird house's . Sitting there watching a sparrow, a Robin and a male wren. they are all there at once. Mother sparrow is looking in house and baby not there can hear baby off in the tree's so mother start calling from the top of the house, then goes back in to make sure baby is gone. Mother Robin whose nest is on trough by garage is standing on the top of fence drying off after a bath in bird bath. She is looking at the mom and wonder what the heck is this all about. Male Wren singing in bush next to #2 bird house singing away as the Miss, busy going back and forth with nesting material. Having to redue the mess he made.# Three house empty think the noise from the neighbor's may be too much. So empty at the present. :roll: :roll:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Anyone heard from Solowey yet?


Do you want to make sure it was death by tornado and my parts were scattered all over Oklahoma? Sorry to disappoint.

It's hard to believe that you (collective) are so bitter and filled with hate that you would actually wish someone would be killed. Actually it's not, I take that back, as you go after Yarnie all the time which just shows what small, insignificant people you really are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yesterday we finally had a nice, sunny day after a week of rain and wind; forecast says nice all week. DH was out mowing yesterday afternoon and got stung by a hornet right under his lip - not a pretty sight. Put ice on it right away so the swelling went down (wouldn't want people to think I gave him a fat lip  )


Oh no! Poor hubby. After I had my 3rd baby and surgery I was at my mother's. I got sting on my belly. It hurt worst that giving birth and surgery. When my kids got stings I always use a paste of soda and Sea Breeze. It helped pull out the poison. Also meat tenderizer works. Lol I know you are too sweet to give anyone a fat lip.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Great idea. Email is good then we can send recipes to multiple gals. Does anyone like spicy food?


Yes mam I do. Send them this way. Love hot!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> She was a beautiful woman, talented, and I think troubled in her personal life. She had beautiful children, but the image of her fairy tale marriage was just that, an image. She had a wild streak before her marriage that continued after it. She was young when she died at 52 in a car crash.


I often wondered if it was her daughter driving at the time of the crash. She did have a beautiful family. In quite a few pictures you could see an emptiness.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is me You lady's were so nice thank you for the pm's and you are right if I leave she and her friends win.
> 
> But must learn to post as a six grader as she seem to think I belong in kindergarten. Wouldn't want to disappoint her. :roll: :roll:


We have missed you and are glad you are back with your friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Do you want to make sure it was death by tornado and my parts were scattered all over Oklahoma? Sorry to disappoint.
> 
> It's hard to believe that you (collective) are so bitter and filled with hate that you would actually wish someone would be killed. Actually it's not, I take that back, as you go after Yarnie all the time which just shows what small, insignificant people you really are.


Solowe did you see this video?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1mKvN48at4


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB,
> 
> His shoulder was back in place, but he had torn ligaments. The doctor told me that there was a lot of "debris" in his arm that was cleaned out as well as arthritis. Right now patient is lying in bed, white as a ghost. Fed him crackers and yoghurt and ginger ale - as he requested. I will be doing everything for him for a long while. I am exhausted as well.
> 
> I can see the grass growing which means I'll be on the tractor soon...


Designer here Luke -- I have been talking to you on the 
Vertigo thread -- please be careful as it was stress related when I fell. You are under stress with your hushand ill, so take care and make sure you do see the doctor - I had no idea I would go face first into the carpet when I had that attack. I was in the same situation - so tired and so stressed - Be careful. 
. Good luck and be careful. I hope he feels better soon.

Political views don't matter when it comes to illness as far as I am concerned. Never have and never will. We are all people and we all have our own problems. I would love to hear whether the doctor did think it was BPPV and I hope they can give you help with the vertigo. It is a dreadful scary thing. take care ,


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No Kitty it is from SweaterBabe.Com. She has some really nice designs. Get her news letter. Pattern was free for that month.
> 
> I am o.k. outside laughing on our privies fence out back we have three bird house's . Sitting there watching a sparrow, a Robin and a male wren. they are all there at once. Mother sparrow is looking in house and baby not there can hear baby off in the tree's so mother start calling from the top of the house, then goes back in to make sure baby is gone. Mother Robin whose nest is on trough by garage is standing on the top of fence drying off after a bath in bird bath. She is looking at the mom and wonder what the heck is this all about. Male Wren singing in bush next to #2 bird house singing away as the Miss, busy going back and forth with nesting material. Having to redue the mess he made.# Three house empty think the noise from the neighbor's may be too much. So empty at the present. :roll: :roll:


Do you have mockingbirds where you live? We have them here. It is funny to hear them. Had one that mocked me calling my son's name. lol They are the only bird that doesn't have a song so had to mimic the other birds. Learned that from Birds and Bloom mag. Kinda sad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solowe did you see this video?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1mKvN48at4


I did see the sinkhole. There will be a lot more damage around the OKC area because of all the flooding.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have mockingbirds where you live? We have them here. It is funny to hear them. Had one that mocked me calling my son's name. lol They are the only bird that doesn't have a song so had to mimic the other birds. Learned that from Birds and Bloom mag. Kinda sad.


No but heard their call when down south. Just outside news on the bird front. Second baby sparrow sitting on bird house calling mom and trying out wings but going no where. Mom in the tree calling to it. Miss wren back with no new material, and Mr. singing away in bushes. He really is a big help.

We have cat birds here who meow like a cat, they also lay their egg's in other birds nest. Smart mom's don't have to raise the little ones have the help do it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I did see the sinkhole. There will be a lot more damage around the OKC area because of all the flooding.


Oh my gush the water is coming out from under the asphalt. Those poor people what they have been going through.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Solowey --If I am reading correctly - it sounds as if you are in Tornado alley or some place dangerous. I hope you remain okay and I hope all your loved ones are safe too, if that is the case. 

I am opting out of giving any opinions. I never in my life hated someone for their political opinions just because I disagreed with them, and am not starting now. I wish you well. Also anyone else who is having health or family problems, or any other life problems. 

CB - I was glad to hear you are doing well after I pm'd you. I hope some of you will join in our workshops. They are fun, and so many wonderful things are being taught there from ALL different KP members, to other members. Politics never come up so please you are all welcome as are all other KP members. I hope you will watch for the Christmas workshops and come and join us. I have no axe to grind -- I mean it. I think I would be tired of the drama, and I don't mean just here. I think CB will vouch for me that I mean it. Designer


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Solowey --If I am reading correctly - it sounds as if you are in Tornado alley or some place dangerous. I hope you remain okay and I hope all your loved ones are safe too, if that is the case.
> 
> I am opting out of giving any opinions. I never in my life hated someone for their political opinions just because I disagreed with them, and am not starting now. I wish you well. Also anyone else who is having health or family problems, or any other life problems.
> 
> CB - I was glad to hear you are doing well after I pm'd you. I hope some of you will join in our workshops. They are fun, and so many wonderful things are being taught there from ALL different KP members, to other members. Politics never come up so please you are all welcome as are all other KP members. I hope you will watch for the Christmas workshops and come and join us. I have no axe to grind -- I mean it. I think I would be tired of the drama, and I don't mean just here. I think CB will vouch for me that I mean it. Designer


Love the hat designer.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Solowey --If I am reading correctly - it sounds as if you are in Tornado alley or some place dangerous. I hope you remain okay and I hope all your loved ones are safe too, if that is the case.
> 
> I am opting out of giving any opinions. I never in my life hated someone for their political opinions just because I disagreed with them, and am not starting now. I wish you well. Also anyone else who is having health or family problems, or any other life problems.
> 
> CB - I was glad to hear you are doing well after I pm'd you. I hope some of you will join in our workshops. They are fun, and so many wonderful things are being taught there from ALL different KP members, to other members. Politics never come up so please you are all welcome as are all other KP members. I hope you will watch for the Christmas workshops and come and join us. I have no axe to grind -- I mean it. I think I would be tired of the drama, and I don't mean just here. I think CB will vouch for me that I mean it. Designer


Thank you Designer. I am in tornado alley, as it is called. We are all fine here, we had some up to golf ball size hail, lightening and a lot of thunder. We came out basically untouched.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Solowey --If I am reading correctly - it sounds as if you are in Tornado alley or some place dangerous. I hope you remain okay and I hope all your loved ones are safe too, if that is the case.
> 
> I am opting out of giving any opinions. I never in my life hated someone for their political opinions just because I disagreed with them, and am not starting now. I wish you well. Also anyone else who is having health or family problems, or any other life problems.
> 
> CB - I was glad to hear you are doing well after I pm'd you. I hope some of you will join in our workshops. They are fun, and so many wonderful things are being taught there from ALL different KP members, to other members. Politics never come up so please you are all welcome as are all other KP members. I hope you will watch for the Christmas workshops and come and join us. I have no axe to grind -- I mean it. I think I would be tired of the drama, and I don't mean just here. I think CB will vouch for me that I mean it. Designer


Shirley,
I have been reading the workshops. I made the felted hat before Christmas. It was funny to be so big and then shrink to fit. I dried it on my son's baseball hat form. It worked great may want to share it with the ladies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you Designer. I am in tornado alley, as it is called. We are all fine here, we had some up to golf ball size hail, lightening and a lot of thunder. We came out basically untouched.


Did the hail do any damage to your home ect?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty what do you thing of drops site? I love it .


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yarnie, I just got cussed out by a squirrel for walking by the tree she believes is hers, and nobody should get closer than about 30 feet of that tree or she'l tell you what's what.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Do you want to make sure it was death by tornado and my parts were scattered all over Oklahoma? Sorry to disappoint.
> 
> It's hard to believe that you (collective) are so bitter and filled with hate that you would actually wish someone would be killed. Actually it's not, I take that back, as you go after Yarnie all the time which just shows what small, insignificant people you really are.


I certainly don't want to hear that your body parts were scattered all over OK, and I truly believe that no one else wants that either. It's long past time that we all stop saying nasty things to each other. I don't care that I disagree with you. You probably disagree with me. So what? Can't we diagree without all the nasty stuff?

This is my message to everyone:
What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yarnie, I just got cussed out by a squirrel for walking by the tree she believes is hers, and nobody should get closer than about 30 feet of that tree or she'l tell you what's what.


SS, that happens here all the time, all year. :-D Welcome to the club. Our dryer doesn't work, so I'm out hanging clothes a lot. Sometimes a cat will be spotted by them. Either will really set them off. And I'm talking 5 or 6 cussin' at the same time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the hat designer.


The hat is felted-- I knit it and felted it myself in one of our workshops. You should join us. We have a lot of fun and it is fun to learn new things .It was huge when I started felting. I really enjoyed doing it. Thanks, I am working on a bag now.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Do you want to make sure it was death by tornado and my parts were scattered all over Oklahoma? Sorry to disappoint.
> 
> It's hard to believe that you (collective) are so bitter and filled with hate that you would actually wish someone would be killed. Actually it's not, I take that back, as you go after Yarnie all the time which just shows what small, insignificant people you really are.


I posted this early Saturday morning, and my motivation was genuine concern for you, Solowey. Despite the less-than-attractive KP personas many of us affect I can appreciate the fact that beneath lies flesh-and-blood women who are near and dear to many.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Do you want to make sure it was death by tornado and my parts were scattered all over Oklahoma? Sorry to disappoint.
> 
> It's hard to believe that you (collective) are so bitter and filled with hate that you would actually wish someone would be killed. Actually it's not, I take that back, as you go after Yarnie all the time which just shows what small, insignificant people you really are.


What if somebody gave a war and nobody came? Was this message necessary? What response do you think youll get? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> SS, that happens here all the time, all year. :-D Welcome to the club. Our dryer doesn't work, so I'm out hanging clothes a lot. Sometimes a cat will be spotted by them. Either will really set them off. And I'm talking 5 or 6 cussin' at the same time.


There are more squirrels where I live than I can possibly count. Supposedly they are cute. I think they're a darned nuisance, especially because dig up my flowers and eat the roots.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> "All we are saying is give peace a chance." Is the tone of this message necessary? Lets all stop making the first insulting remark about someones message. Dont we want to have reasonable discussions that stay on track?


Dislike my tone, okay. Admit that factually, I'm right. Yarnie/Dahdah would be happier and healthier if she gave it up. She's lost the little coherence she ever had.

And before you turn it around against me, I won't deny that my vacation from here was grand. Enough that I'm off again. But I'm telling the truth about Yarnie's illness. Think about it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Here is something you may like to see and do.
> 
> There is a site which has free patterens, and you can vote for the patterns you would like to see next winter. You do have to sign up, and you will have to click on american English, as it has several languages. It's a Norweign site, wouldn't you know that coming from me.
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie. I like free pattern sites. I will browse soon. Just now reading through the thread as I was out all day - Church, lunch w/BIL & SIL. Stopped at D's to see her new car and so DH could replace her ice maker. Later getting home than I expected. Haven't checked till now to see what plans are for the recipe project.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Dislike my tone, okay. Admit that factually, I'm right. Yarnie/Dahdah would be happier and healthier if she gave it up. She's lost the little coherence she ever had.
> 
> And before you turn it around against me, I won't deny that my vacation from here was grand. Enough that I'm off again. But I'm telling the truth about Yarnie's illness. Think about it.


It makes no difference if you are factually right. Your facts get thrown out along with the tone of your posts. Remember that saying about babies and bath water? Who is Dahdah? Is that another way to insult Yarnie?

It doesn't make any difference if you get down and dirty with the greatest or the worst person on KP. What matters is that if you do get down and dirty, that defines who you are. Of course, it's up to you to define yourself, and if you enjoy what you're doing then that's that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have it. Rarely use it. I usually cook just to get it done. Our hours are such that have little time to fix a meal. My husband can be gone all day, walk in the house at 8pm and say what's for supper.
> 
> Have you seen the Campbell's commercial where they use one can of chunky soup and mashed potatoes, and they say that is a meal? I have been making meals like that for 45 years. They stole my idea.


Well it's time to sue the buggers, I love Glens meat markte down here. you can get turkey slices in gravy, beef pork ect all done fozen take out of freeze done in an hour or so. Just have to watch the grave thing with husband. But they do make a good bar a que chicken love it.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes mam I do. Send them this way. Love hot!


DH and I love spicy food. I grow jalapenos and love to make and freeze poppers. The gal I got that recipe from said her husband calls them Buffalo Turds. I prepare lots, freeze them on a cookie sheet, and we pull a few out to grill as an appetizer. Here is the simple recipe.

Buffalo Turds

Jalapeno peppers
Cream Cheese
Thin sliced Bacon

Wash jalapenos and cut off stem. Slice jalapeno down one side. Use finger or small spoon to remove seeds. Rinse to make sure all seeds are gone. Dry on paper towel. Fill with cream cheese. Wrap bacon in spiral around pepper and secure with wooden toothpicks. Freeze on tray with peppers not touching. Put frozen jalapenos in ZipLoc bags or freezer container.

To cook, put peppers on grill turning regularly till bacon is cooked. Remove to plate and wait a little to serve as cheese will have melted and is very hot . Don't be surprised if the peppers look dark. The pepper skin will darken, but these are very good and much of the peppers "heat" is gone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I love spicy food. I grow jalapenos and love to make and freeze poppers. The gal I got that recipe from said her husband calls them Buffalo Turds. I prepare lots, freeze them on a cookie sheet, and we pull a few out to grill as an appetizer. Here is the simple recipe.
> 
> Buffalo Turds
> 
> ...


Oh I wish I could but that would have my stomach doing flip flops, sure others will like it though.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you Designer. I am in tornado alley, as it is called. We are all fine here, we had some up to golf ball size hail, lightening and a lot of thunder. We came out basically untouched.


That is so good to hear Solowey. We were all praying for you. Glad to hear you are fine and came through untouched.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty Have gotten new knit book from library it is really nice. Shades of Winter knitting with natural wool. Have you seen it. It goes from the color white to gray to beige. Just using these three colors for the patterns . Just love it, seen several I would like to try.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Knit Crazy, one year long a go when my mother and I had a big vegetable garden I decide to grow some bell peppers. I watched and waited. Got real excited when the flowered like crazy. As the peppers formed I got a little concerned. When I tasted one i realized I'd planted jalapenos. The little baby pepper plants I'd bought were mislabled. The bumper crop all went to my office and my fellow employees took them all away. No bell perppers for me, but at least a bunch of people were happy in the end.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kitty what do you thing of drops site? I love it .


I love the designs Yarnie and so many to choose from. The only thing with European patterns is that I sometimes have to read the instructions more than once to understand them (but then I sometimes have to read my own instructions more than once  ).

Hope you had a good day. I had a really nice visit with a dear friend this afternoon. She's going to be 85 soon and has some health problems that make it hard for her to get out. Her husband died last year and she has just moved into an assisted living unit. She is such a character - came here from England a long time ago but has kept that sharp and dry English wit - love her sense of humour.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I like some spicy foods but dh has a hard time with it - he grew up with very bland food. What I think is spicy is probably mild for some of you though


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kitty Have gotten new knit book from library it is really nice. Shades of Winter knitting with natural wool. Have you seen it. It goes from the color white to gray to beige. Just using these three colors for the patterns . Just love it, seen several I would like to try.


I haven't seen it yet Yarnie - will have to look it up. Thanks for letting me know about it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That is so good to hear Solowey. We were all praying for you. Glad to hear you are fine and came through untouched.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have it. Rarely use it. I usually cook just to get it done. Our hours are such that have little time to fix a meal. My husband can be gone all day, walk in the house at 8pm and say what's for supper.
> 
> Have you seen the Campbell's commercial where they use one can of chunky soup and mashed potatoes, and they say that is a meal? I have been making meals like that for 45 years. They stole my idea.


There is nothing wrong with that way of cooking. Sounds good to me. Have always cooked like that too when the kids were little. Maybe you can get royalities from Campbell soup . heheh


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I love spicy food. I grow jalapenos and love to make and freeze poppers. The gal I got that recipe from said her husband calls them Buffalo Turds. I prepare lots, freeze them on a cookie sheet, and we pull a few out to grill as an appetizer. Here is the simple recipe.
> 
> Buffalo Turds
> 
> ...


I grow peppers too. I make salsa with them and our tomato. The larger the pepper the milder they are. A friend of ours that grew up in Mexico turned up a jar of my salsa and drank it like tea. lol I have made your poppers too and they are good. We had some of our hot peppers cross polliate with our bell pepper and made them hot. My mother is famous for her pimento peppers she canned . They were roasted in oil first then she canned them. She doesn't can since my daddy is not here to garden for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah knitpresentgifts so glad to see you here. yeah.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the designs Yarnie and so many to choose from. The only thing with European patterns is that I sometimes have to read the instructions more than once to understand them (but then I sometimes have to read my own instructions more than once  ).
> 
> Hope you had a good day. I had a really nice visit with a dear friend this afternoon. She's going to be 85 soon and has some health problems that make it hard for her to get out. Her husband died last year and she has just moved into an assisted living unit. She is such a character - came here from England a long time ago but has kept that sharp and dry English wit - love her sense of humour.


those are the kind of days I love, spending with friend and enjoying life. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


Good to hear from you KPG. I missed you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I grow peppers too. I make salsa with them and our tomato. The larger the pepper the milder they are. A friend of ours that grew up in Mexico turned up a jar of my salsa and drank it like tea. lol I have made your poppers too and they are good. We had some of our hot peppers cross polliate with our bell pepper and made them hot. My mother is famous for her pimento peppers she canned . They were roasted in oil first then she canned them. She doesn't can since my daddy is not here to garden for her.


That's interesting about the cross pollination. I try to keep the mild and hot banana peppers separate in the garden because I have a hard time keeping track of which is which, but I never considered that jalapeños and bell peppers might cross pollinate. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Good to hear from you KPG. I missed you.


Me too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the designs Yarnie and so many to choose from. The only thing with European patterns is that I sometimes have to read the instructions more than once to understand them (but then I sometimes have to read my own instructions more than once  ).
> 
> Hope you had a good day. I had a really nice visit with a dear friend this afternoon. She's going to be 85 soon and has some health problems that make it hard for her to get out. Her husband died last year and she has just moved into an assisted living unit. She is such a character - came here from England a long time ago but has kept that sharp and dry English wit - love her sense of humour.


What have you made from drops? I made a crochet collar from it last year. I haven't worn it because don't know what to wear it with. I have an older friend too you would never know she was in here 80's. She goes to the gym , works with the chamber of commerse and paints watercolors. I got to know her when she was the owner of the Christian Book store here in town. She has moved but I keep up with her thru emails. Yarnie what have you made from drops patterns?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I make a version using crab meat or sausage and cream cheese. We call them Firecrackers! Wonderful appetizer. If that doesn't get your appetite going nothing will. Also grow my own jalapenos plus 6 other hot peppers. Jalapenos are the least hot.


Knit crazy said:


> DH and I love spicy food. I grow jalapenos and love to make and freeze poppers. The gal I got that recipe from said her husband calls them Buffalo Turds. I prepare lots, freeze them on a cookie sheet, and we pull a few out to grill as an appetizer. Here is the simple recipe.
> 
> Buffalo Turds
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah knitpresentgifts so glad to see you here. yeah.


Thank you Yarnie - delighted to be amongst friends. I'll ignore the enemy as we've discussed.

I'm getting ready to gather some good recipes!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Good to hear from you KPG. I missed you.


Thanks KC. I've been talking privately with several KP folks who encouraged me to return to this thread specifically.

So, I'm here to enjoy with good company.

I'll have to jump in and catch up, but look forward to the convo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too.


Back atcha CB! You gals are pretty persistent and a fun-loving bunch. Thanks for your welcome. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Back atcha CB! You gals are pretty persistent and a fun-loving bunch. Thanks for your welcome. :-D


 :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:


welcome back kpg


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What have you made from drops? I made a crochet collar from it last year. I haven't worn it because don't know what to wear it with. I have an older friend too you would never know she was in here 80's. She goes to the gym , works with the chamber of commerse and paints watercolors. I got to know her when she was the owner of the Christian Book store here in town. She has moved but I keep up with her thru emails. Yarnie what have you made from drops patterns?


I did the Alladin hat, really cute baby hat a few weeks ago and did a really sweet baby sweater with ducks and pigs. Also downloaded a lot of hat, cowl and shawl patterns that I worked on last winter. They have a huge library of patterns to choose from.

Glad you're able to keep up with your friend. Mine is a real character, has the funniest stories of life in English boarding schools and the people that she has met over the years. Definitely not politically correct, but has a heart of gold


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

RUKnitting said:


> I make a version using crab meat or sausage and cream cheese. We call them Firecrackers! Wonderful appetizer. If that doesn't get your appetite going nothing will. Also grow my own jalapenos plus 6 other hot peppers. Jalapenos are the least hot.


the crab meat sounds really good, but would have to make sure to go light on the jalapenos


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I love spicy food. I grow jalapenos and love to make and freeze poppers. The gal I got that recipe from said her husband calls them Buffalo Turds. I prepare lots, freeze them on a cookie sheet, and we pull a few out to grill as an appetizer. Here is the simple recipe.
> 
> Buffalo Turds
> 
> ...


Sounds good but when I do eat pepper poppers, I like them to have cheddar cheese inside. Would that work on the grill?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> welcome back kpg


Now, this is just ridiculous; all this nice talk and no hate - I've gone to Heaven and didn't cut a hole to pull others through when I exited earth. Can I get a re-do before I stay?

:-o


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks KC. I've been talking privately with several KP folks who encouraged me to return to this thread specifically.
> 
> So, I'm here to enjoy with good company.
> 
> I'll have to jump in and catch up, but look forward to the convo.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I make a version using crab meat or sausage and cream cheese. We call them Firecrackers! Wonderful appetizer. If that doesn't get your appetite going nothing will. Also grow my own jalapenos plus 6 other hot peppers. Jalapenos are the least hot.


What do you use the hotter peppers for? Do you make Tabasco sauce?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> That is so good to hear Solowey. We were all praying for you. Glad to hear you are fine and came through untouched.


Yes, solo gal glad you are safe from those horrible storms. Hugs!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Sounds good but when I do eat pepper poppers, I like them to have cheddar cheese inside. Would that work on the grill?


I think so. Cheddar doesn't melt too fast, so I think it would stay in the pepper.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah knitpresentgifts so glad to see you here. yeah.


Yes, welcome back please do stay with us. Hugs, jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think so. Cheddar doesn't melt too fast, so I think it would stay in the pepper.


Yes I have used cheddar in mine. They are good too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, this is just ridiculous; all this nice talk and no hate - I've gone to Heaven and didn't cut a hole to pull others through when I exited earth. Can I get a re-do before I stay?
> 
> :-o


 Yes you belong here. Please do stay and enjoy the nice ladies here.

:lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks KC. I've been talking privately with several KP folks who encouraged me to return to this thread specifically.
> 
> So, I'm here to enjoy with good company.
> 
> I'll have to jump in and catch up, but look forward to the convo.


Yes, do stay with us as we are going to exchange recipes via email or snail mail which ever your choice. So be thinking about the tried and true ones you want to exchange.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, this is just ridiculous; all this nice talk and no hate - I've gone to Heaven and didn't cut a hole to pull others through when I exited earth. Can I get a re-do before I stay?
> 
> :-o


Was heaven wonderful?

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night ladies until tomorrow, God willing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Good night ladies until tomorrow, God willing.


Good night Janeway.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Was heaven wonderful?
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


Heaven _is_ wonderful, as I've been taught!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, do stay with us as we are going to exchange recipes via email or snail mail which ever your choice. So be thinking about the tried and true ones you want to exchange.


OK :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ah good morning all, I love that this group keeps growing and growing. Love it, even some who find us and want to start fighting I find amazing. Must be drawn to the peace we have here. 

Have only done hat from Drops, but keep collecting I am going to do patterns. I love it because of variety of patterns offered.

I love that they show up coming season patterns and you can vote for the ones you like. It is neat to see what is coming up.
Change of pace. At one time there were a couple of sites that would show fashion week in New York, and what new sweaters ect were put in designer's collection. Would give you ideas of what to look for in season coming up. But they have since discontinued sites.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Heaven _is_ wonderful, as I've been taught!


Won't it be wonderful to be reunited with all our folks who have gone on before us, to have eternal life so there's finally time enough to do the million things most of us wish we could squeeze into our short lives here, and to spend eternity with God in all three of His aspects? I'm not in a hurry to get there, it's not my job to decide when I leave this world, but the hope of Heaven at last comforts and consoles me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah good morning all, I love that this group keeps growing and growing. Love it, even some who find us and want to start fighting I find amazing. Must be drawn to the peace we have here.
> 
> Have only done hat from Drops, but keep collecting I am going to do patterns. I love it because of variety of patterns offered.
> 
> ...


Good morning Yarnie. I have been sorting patterns this morning too. Been debating about buying yarn from Joanns.com on the 30% off sale. I was in the store a week ago and looking at the Red Heart Boutique Magical yarn. Felt it; loved it. But it is still $9.99 in the store. Online it is $6.99, but it doesn't say yardage per skein on the website. It is still expensive and I can't figure out how much to buy. Considering . . . considering . . . considering.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Good morning Yarnie. I have been sorting patterns this morning too. Been debating about buying yarn from Joanns.com on the 30% off sale. I was in the store a week ago and looking at the Red Heart Boutique Magical yarn. Felt it; loved it. But it is still $9.99 in the store. Online it is $6.99, but it doesn't say yardage per skein on the website. It is still expensive and I can't figure out how much to buy. Considering . . . considering . . . considering.


It may have yardage per skein on Yarndex. Don't know if they list red heart yarns, but I find it useful to check when I have yarns and find yardage ect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another beautiful morning here, birds are out if full force and a couple of bunnies under the willow tree, cats sitting in the sun on the driveway staring intently at the birds (they hardly ever catch one which is good). Leaving for a meeting before work today but hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I so love mornings like that West coast Kitty. God is good, we know that by seeing the beauty of every morning he gives to us on this earth.

Enjoy your day lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I so love mornings like that West coast Kitty. God is good, we know that by seeing the beauty of every morning he gives to us on this earth.
> 
> Enjoy your day lady.


What new yarns are you seeing from the Rep.s that come to your store?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did the Alladin hat, really cute baby hat a few weeks ago and did a really sweet baby sweater with ducks and pigs. Also downloaded a lot of hat, cowl and shawl patterns that I worked on last winter. They have a huge library of patterns to choose from.
> 
> Glad you're able to keep up with your friend. Mine is a real character, has the funniest stories of life in English boarding schools and the people that she has met over the years. Definitely not politically correct, but has a heart of gold


Did you post the pics? I know they are beautiful. Your friend sounds lovely. I am glad you are able to visit her . I sure you bring her happiness with your visit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Won't it be wonderful to be reunited with all our folks who have gone on before us, to have eternal life so there's finally time enough to do the million things most of us wish we could squeeze into our short lives here, and to spend eternity with God in all three of His aspects? I'm not in a hurry to get there, it's not my job to decide when I leave this world, but the hope of Heaven at last comforts and consoles me.


Yes it will SS. I am not in any hurry but I have the Hope of being reunited with my friends and family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Everyone enjoy your day. It is beautiful here too. I have having company today. My gs is bringing his girlfriend over to swim so have lots to do. XXX


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone enjoy your day. It is beautiful here too. I have having company today. My gs is bringing his girlfriend over to swim so have lots to do. XXX


Oh, you must have a pool? Post a picture please.

My friend has a pool with a big sign that says.

OOL

Did you notice there is no "P" in our Pool?

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, you must have a pool? Post a picture please.
> 
> My friend has a pool with a big sign that says.
> 
> ...


Yes . My dh got it for me for our 25 th anniversary. He uses it for his PT since he is in the wheelchair so much. Glad to have it for the grands. We like to share it with friends and church groups. Come on girls. Well have a pool party.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful morning here, birds are out if full force and a couple of bunnies under the willow tree, cats sitting in the sun on the driveway staring intently at the birds (they hardly ever catch one which is good). Leaving for a meeting before work today but hope everyone has a wonderful day


Have a good day, Kitty. It finally quit threatening to rain here, but it is cool.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> 190 yards
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-magical
> Iit is $10.99 on the red heart site.


Thanks JS.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Did the hail do any damage to your home ect?


A few dents to the roof, windows were untouched. Vehicles were in the garage, so they are OKay.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . My dh got it for me for our 25 th anniversary. He uses it for his PT since he is in the wheelchair so much. Glad to have it for the grands. We like to share it with friends and church groups. Come on girls. Well have a pool party.


Wow, so very special. Love you're being together still and how great he can share his gift to you too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Signing off, now that the rain is ending. Have lots of stash sorting and purging to do. 

Here's to making it a great day!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> I certainly don't want to hear that your body parts were scattered all over OK, and I truly believe that no one else wants that either. It's long past time that we all stop saying nasty things to each other. I don't care that I disagree with you. You probably disagree with me. So what? Can't we diagree without all the nasty stuff?


Thank you for that. I would be happy to have a truce with you. I know we will disagree on some things and as you said, so what. Let's give a truce a try, OKay?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you for that. I would be happy to have a truce with you. I know we will disagree on some things and as you said, so what. Let's give a truce a try, OKay?


How about we express our disagreements with each other in language that isn't "nasty". You may not have used "nasty" language but I'm working hard on avoiding using incinderary language consistently and sincerely hope you will join in the effort.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> That is so good to hear Solowey. We were all praying for you. Glad to hear you are fine and came through untouched.


Thanks, that was a scary few days that I don't care to repeat.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I like some spicy foods but dh has a hard time with it - he grew up with very bland food. What I think is spicy is probably mild for some of you though


My father was the biggest baby when it came to trying new foods. Naturally, it rubbed off on us kids. If my father didn't like something, my mother would just cook something else, for all of us. The food was never wasted, we would have it as left overs for lunch or the neighbors would be offered what we didn't like. We missed out experiencing a variety of spices.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah knitpresentgifts so glad to see you here. yeah.


X2


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, solo gal glad you are safe from those horrible storms. Hugs!


Thanks Janie. Im glad you're posting here again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> How about we express our disagreements with each other in language that isn't "nasty". You may not have used "nasty" language but I'm working hard on avoiding using incinderary language consistently and sincerely hope you will join in the effort.


Sounds like a good plan. Agree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, you must have a pool? Post a picture please.
> 
> My friend has a pool with a big sign that says.
> 
> ...


here is a pic from my porch.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CB, your pool and porch look so inviting. I am sure you are enjoying it.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> here is a pic from my porch.


I can't tell you how much I wish it was warm enough to take a dip in a pool. I am getting very tired of cool, dreary, wet weather I could just scream. At least one day was decent this weekend and I got to spend some time outside.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I can't tell you how much I wish it was warm enough to take a dip in a pool. I am getting very tired of cool, dreary, wet weather I could just scream. At least one day was decent this weekend and I got to spend some time outside.


Well come on down here . It was only 81 today. The kids said the water was cold but they have been it all afternoon. I don't blame you for being sick of it .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

White Chesse Dip - 2 cups whipping cream, 4oz. can green chilies, dash of salt 1 lb. white American cheese cubed. Pour cream into a sauce pan; add chilies and salt to warm over a medium heat. Add cheese , whisking until cheese melts. Do not bring to a boil or the cream with separate. Serve over chips.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> here is a pic from my porch.


I be there tomorrow Thumper will swing over and pick you up, bring summer clothes knitting and A nice big glass for sweet Tea. Hat to and sun screen, as you am sure like me look as white as can be.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> White Chesse Dip - 2 cups whipping cream, 4oz. can green chilies, dash of salt 1 lb. white American cheese cubed. Pour cream into a sauce pan; add chilies and salt to warm over a medium heat. Add cheese , whisking until cheese melts. Do not bring to a boil or the cream with separate. Serve over chips.


can I leave the chilies out? :?:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

"White Chesse Dip - 2 cups whipping cream, 4oz. can green chilies, dash of salt 1 lb. white American cheese cubed. Pour cream into a sauce pan; add chilies and salt to warm over a medium heat. Add cheese , whisking until cheese melts. Do not bring to a boil or the cream with separate. Serve over chips.


can I leave the chilies out? "

You can check the heat level on the cans.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> White Chesse Dip - 2 cups whipping cream, 4oz. can green chilies, dash of salt 1 lb. white American cheese cubed. Pour cream into a sauce pan; add chilies and salt to warm over a medium heat. Add cheese , whisking until cheese melts. Do not bring to a boil or the cream with separate. Serve over chips.


Sounds good will try and pool really is lovely. You are so lucky!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh almost forgot Thumper won't get to your place till after 10 or so. But we can take turns driving should be able to get there a little before supper time.So CB can make us a great meal to. CB we will only be abe to stay till you kick us out. Sorry about that, but Thumper and I need some down time.

I do have to go to a shop I was in today . Saw a bathing suit that would be perfect. Plus they have it in my size
Junior plenty, Elephant petite just hangs on me. Afraid everthing would hang out if got that size. :roll:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I be there tomorrow Thumper will swing over and pick you up, bring summer clothes knitting and A nice big glass for sweet Tea. Hat to and sun screen, as you am sure like me look as white as can be.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Don't forget me! I never tan as have had too much skin cancer. The party sounds fun. Would be wonderful to act as children and just play.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh almost forgot Thumper won't get to your place till after 10 or so. But we can take turns driving should be able to get there a little before supper time.So CB can make us a great meal to. CB we will only be abe to stay till you kick us out. Sorry about that, but Thumper and I need some down time.
> 
> I do have to go to a shop I was in today . Saw a bathing suit that would be perfect. Plus they have it in my size
> Junior plenty, Elephant petite just hangs on me. Afraid everthing would hang out if got that size. :roll:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Save one for me as that is my size: junior petite elephant!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Don't forget me! I never tan as have had too much skin cancer. The party sounds fun. Would be wonderful to act as children and just play.


O.k. will do, the more the merrier. Will just put you under a summer umbrella(spell check wrong) .

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Save one for me as that is my size: junior petite elephant!


Fine but what color :?: will save reciept in case of return .


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh almost forgot Thumper won't get to your place till after 10 or so. But we can take turns driving should be able to get there a little before supper time.So CB can make us a great meal to. CB we will only be abe to stay till you kick us out. Sorry about that, but Thumper and I need some down time.
> 
> I do have to go to a shop I was in today . Saw a bathing suit that would be perfect. Plus they have it in my size
> Junior plenty, Elephant petite just hangs on me. Afraid everthing would hang out if got that size. :roll:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


We can start a pool competition in the 50 meter mosey. Competitive swimming at its worst!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We can start a pool competition in the 50 meter mosey. Competitive swimming at its worst!


that is a good idea, the last one to reach the length of pool wins. I must say I do have a niffy back stroke, will be able to get about 1/4 of the way. I think I might get those little arm thingies the little rug rats wear. that should at least keep my arms a float don't you think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> can I leave the chilies out? :?:


Yes but they are not hot. Can you not eat chilie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> "White Chesse Dip - 2 cups whipping cream, 4oz. can green chilies, dash of salt 1 lb. white American cheese cubed. Pour cream into a sauce pan; add chilies and salt to warm over a medium heat. Add cheese , whisking until cheese melts. Do not bring to a boil or the cream with separate. Serve over chips.
> 
> can I leave the chilies out? "
> 
> You can check the heat level on the cans.


Do they still have heat in them? My stomach can't handle it if it does. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but they are not hot. Can you not eat chilie?


Oh I can eat them thats not a problem, but my stomach has a problem with it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Fine but what color :?: will save reciept in case of return .


Love yellow! How much are they so I'll know how much moola to bring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh almost forgot Thumper won't get to your place till after 10 or so. But we can take turns driving should be able to get there a little before supper time.So CB can make us a great meal to. CB we will only be abe to stay till you kick us out. Sorry about that, but Thumper and I need some down time.
> 
> I do have to go to a shop I was in today . Saw a bathing suit that would be perfect. Plus they have it in my size
> Junior plenty, Elephant petite just hangs on me. Afraid everthing would hang out if got that size. :roll:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol We will swim in the dark. I have a skirt on my suit but it floats up and you can see my belly under water. So you can only swim on top. Supper will be wanting on you. We will stay up all night to get to know each other. All welcome come on before it starts to rain. I have had company that stayed for 2 months but I don't know if you could put up with me or not that long. snort elephant petite you are no where close to that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Love yellow! How much are they so I'll know how much moola to bring.


Sorry did not answer right away. Making brownies to take up with me tomorrow going to see my Dad.

heck I do not know the cost will worry about it when we get together.But just thought of something we could make brownies and sell them when we get to CB.s . Do you have A good corner near you to sell at?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, you must have a pool? Post a picture please.
> 
> My friend has a pool with a big sign that says.
> 
> ...


your friend has a great sense of humour Janeway


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

hope you're done with the scary weather solowey and glad that you didn't have too much damage. do you have a metal roof?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Such a beautiful pool you have CB and a wonderful gift that you and dh can share with the rest of your family. Especially nice that he can do his PT at home whenever he wants. It's our 25th tomorrow (but I know there will not be a pool!)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

hey West Coast kitty,just going to pop off. But wanted to say Hey,catch you tomorrow


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> hey West Coast kitty,just going to pop off. But wanted to say Hey,catch you tomorrow


Have a good night Yarnie - dream about the pool party


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a beautiful pool you have CB and a wonderful gift that you and dh can share with the rest of your family. Especially nice that he can do his PT at home whenever he wants. It's our 25th tomorrow (but I know there will not be a pool!)


Happy 25th to you and your dh. Hope you have many more blessed years together. What are you going to do to celebrate? Thank you. Maybe no pool but you will get something nice from your sweet dh. How is his lip?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I didn't get a pic of alladin hat, but I finished this little one on the weekend - decided to embroider a few lazy daisy flowers and added buttons to give it a little more colour


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy 25th to you and your dh. Hope you have many more blessed years together. What are you going to do to celebrate? Thank you. Maybe no pool but you will get something nice from your sweet dh. How is his lip?


Thanks CB - we're going out for dinner. We did make plans for a holiday that we were going to take in May but had to cancel when some family issues came up - so our trip is rescheduled to next year instead. The ice seemed to do the trick, swelling on the lip was down within a couple of hours.

How many years for you and dh?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't get a pic of alladin hat, but I finished this little one on the weekend - decided to embroider a few lazy daisy flowers and added buttons to give it a little more colour


Cute hat. Going to bed, tomorrow, God willing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - we're going out for dinner. We did make plans for a holiday that we were going to take in May but had to cancel when some family issues came up - so our trip is rescheduled to next year instead. The ice seemed to do the trick, swelling on the lip was down within a couple of hours.
> 
> How many years for you and dh?


Dinner is always nice. Sorry about your trip. You will have something to look forward to next year. We usually don't do anything big on our anniversary. It is in August so it is always hot. We have been married 42 years. Glad the ice worked for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't get a pic of alladin hat, but I finished this little one on the weekend - decided to embroider a few lazy daisy flowers and added buttons to give it a little more colour


Cute. Do you sell them in your shop after you make them?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a beautiful pool you have CB and a wonderful gift that you and dh can share with the rest of your family. Especially nice that he can do his PT at home whenever he wants. It's our 25th tomorrow (but I know there will not be a pool!)


Congratulations Kitty, hope your anniversary is a good one.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Congratulations on your 25th, any many more. We will celebrate our 45th in 2 weeks. I don't know where that time has gone.


Congratulations to all on the years that they have been married. It's refreshing to see that people stay married. DH and I are at 33.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB - we're going out for dinner. We did make plans for a holiday that we were going to take in May but had to cancel when some family issues came up - so our trip is rescheduled to next year instead. The ice seemed to do the trick, swelling on the lip was down within a couple of hours.
> 
> How many years for you and dh?


happy 25th friend hope you have a blessed day and good memory to share with each other.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Happy Anniversary West Coast Kitty! 

Enjoy and remember its a great day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to see dad a 3 hour drive one way, but worth it. He lived in Fla. for so long didn't get to spend time with him as much as now, As he has now moved back to Wis. spend more time with him.He is now 95 years old. He is a computer wiz. We skype every Wednesday. So in touch once a week. But once a month try to get up to see him. 
Made brownies to take up for all the people in assited living where he stays. There are only 13 people so it is quite nice for all of them. 
Sun shining rain tonight, Thumper know how you feel about weather up here. 
Bunny this morning watching me, had a nice meal Bunny I mean before having to leave. 

Off now all try to stay good. Notice I said try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Happy Anniversary West Coast Kitty!
> 
> Enjoy and remember its a great day.


You lady hope you have a good day, and don't get into whispering and bat zen ga to much. It could affect your mind.

it already has affected some.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarn lady, Have fun and I hope you'll have an enjoyable visit with your Dad.

Very nice of you to share with him and the others in assisted living. 
I'm sure its a big day for him when you take the time to visit with him.

He's lived a long life already and who knows what is still in store for him!

Safe travels!

I'm done 'trying' nothing but stupidity elsewhere ... :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you all beat with Anniv. 47 or 48 years not sure, we usual miss day . Just to old to remember any more.We are still here and together so not to worry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you all beat with Anniv. 47 or 48 years not sure, we usual miss day . Just to old to remember any more.We are still here and together so not to worry.


Wow! You two just keep rolling along. Good for you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the many good wishes - you're right, time does go by soooo fast. God's blessings to all my new friends as you continue to celebrate your anniversaries. My parents are going to celebrate 60 years in Nov


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, guess DH and I are the longest married with 48 years on June 29. Don't know where all of those years have gone! I was fresh out of college at the age of 22 and fell head over heals with DH 1st time I saw him!

We could not get married until his mare had her colt so since I wanted a June wedding, we had a simple wedding the day after the colt was born! My dress was a homemade white dress with a nylon veil and a blue garter with Gm's feather in it for the something borrowed! 

After all these years, he still trips my trigger, DH is 73 and I will be 70 in August. We are as poor as church mice but very much in love.

We bought 40 acres at first then added more as it became available and became farmers so worked together until my health failed and daughters were grown and through college.

I taught school until first daughter was born then DH wanted me to stay at home so he took outside job driving for a fertilizer plant.

God has been good to us through those years as DH appears healthy only takes a 5mg tablet for BP. Otherwise not even arthritis! Did I pick a winner or what?

DH is ready for lunch so I'll prepare lunch. Talk later! Jane


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - Hope you have a great day with your Dad, I'm sure he really looks forward to your visits (and his friends too). I'm happy to hear that your Dad is still healthy and good for him to be using the computer to keep in touch with you. I tried to get my parents onto the computer, but it didn't work out for them - so I phone them every couple of days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

That i such a lovely story Jane - you are still a romantic at heart and you're wealthy in all the ways that count!!

I was 34 when we got married and we'd known each other for 4 years and then were engaged for a year before we got married. I'd been married once before and I had a lot of trust issues to work out. Thank God that dh was persistant.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you all for the many good wishes - you're right, time does go by soooo fast. God's blessings to all my new friends as you continue to celebrate your anniversaries. My parents are going to celebrate 60 years in Nov


Happy 25th Anniversary to you and your DH. My parents had been together for 52 years when my Dad died in 1999. They'd be celebrating their 65th if he was still here. Personally, I believe they will celebrate their 65th in November anyway. They just can't do it together.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Well, guess DH and I are the longest married with 48 years on June 29. Don't know where all of those years have gone! I was fresh out of college at the age of 22 and fell head over heals with DH 1st time I saw him!


DH and I have been married 48 years too. We will hit 49 in July. We married young (18 & 20) and have beat the statistics about young marrieds not making it. We met when I was 15. He had just graduated high school. We married about a month after I graduated high school. He was in college, but employed.

We both finished college after our first two children were born. I worked to put him through, then he worked to put me through. Then we both worked to put the kids through. We were poor for a long time, but we learned to make do and things improved with education and hard work. We did have loving families, which made it easier. It also helped that he is a hard worker and responsible. I am a saver, not a spender, and was able to make the kids clothes when they were growing up. We didn't have any bad habits either, which is just a drain on your finances.

DH is like yours, very healthy and only recently began taking cholesterol medication. He is 69. I have good health too, but have cholesterol and blood pressure issues to treat. Currently working on diet to lose weight and perhaps get rid of some meds. But, I can't complain about my health. My kids are healthy too (probably hereditary), but youngest son's girls are Type 1 diabetics. His wife is too. That is a huge problem for them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Fine but what color :?: will save reciept in case of return .


Any color but pink. We don't need any pink elephants floating in the pool. :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> hope you're done with the scary weather solowey and glad that you didn't have too much damage. do you have a metal roof?


No metal roof, shingle. Can just imagine the noise coming off the roof in a hail storm! Talk about deafening.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Such a beautiful pool you have CB and a wonderful gift that you and dh can share with the rest of your family. Especially nice that he can do his PT at home whenever he wants. It's our 25th tomorrow (but I know there will not be a pool!)


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Any color but pink. We don't need any pink elephants floating in the pool. :shock: :lol: :lol:


what an image - too funny :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Any color but pink. We don't need any pink elephants floating in the pool. :shock: :lol: :lol:


Elephants float?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Any color but pink. We don't need any pink elephants floating in the pool. :shock: :lol: :lol:


Oh, yes, for sure.

:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> DH and I have been married 48 years too. We will hit 49 in July. We married young (18 & 20) and have beat the statistics about young marrieds not making it. We met when I was 15. He had just graduated high school. We married about a month after I graduated high school. He was in college, but employed.
> 
> We both finished college after our first two children were born. I worked to put him through, then he worked to put me through. Then we both worked to put the kids through. We were poor for a long time, but we learned to make do and things improved with education and hard work. We did have loving families, which made it easier. It also helped that he is a hard worker and responsible. I am a saver, not a spender, and was able to make the kids clothes when they were growing up. We didn't have any bad habits either, which is just a drain on your finances.
> 
> DH is like yours, very healthy and only recently began taking cholesterol medication. He is 69. I have good health too, but have cholesterol and blood pressure issues to treat. Currently working on diet to lose weight and perhaps get rid of some meds. But, I can't complain about my health. My kids are healthy too (probably hereditary), but youngest son's girls are Type 1 diabetics. His wife is too. That is a huge problem for them.


Your nice reply about you and DH is precious. Yes, he sounds as if you got a winner with DH. There are good men in among those not so nice.

Congrats on your anniversary.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That i such a lovely story Jane - you are still a romantic at heart and you're wealthy in all the ways that count!!
> 
> I was 34 when we got married and we'd known each other for 4 years and then were engaged for a year before we got married. I'd been married once before and I had a lot of trust issues to work out. Thank God that dh was persistant.


Sounds as if you have a winner too. Congrats on your anniversary.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Elephants float?


Yes, in our group they would. Whispering>>> me! Ha, Ha! Don't tell on me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> No metal roof, shingle. Can just imagine the noise coming off the roof in a hail storm! Talk about deafening.


It was your mentioning the dents in the roof that had me wondering if it was a metal roof. We have a metal roof on the barn and even a fairly steady rain is really loud - don't even want to imagine what your hail storms would sound like. Glad you're safe


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks ladies - I've really enjoyed the "how we met stories"


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I am a convert to Sriracha hot chili sauce so no longer use tabasco. I like the taste of the Sriracha more than the Tabasco and I have never grown tabasco peppers.

We use hot peppers in many dishes......esp Chinese, Thai, African, American, etc.. Also make condiments and relishes so everyone can control their own heat level. I tried to make hot pepper ice cream and it was a total disaster and it didn't interest me enuf to try to work on my recipe. I know of no one who would want to eat it even with hot fudge on top.



Knit crazy said:


> What do you use the hotter peppers for? Do you make Tabasco sauce?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovely Story Jane. You've had a wonderful life.


Janeway said:


> Well, guess DH and I are the longest married with 48 years on June 29. Don't know where all of those years have gone! I was fresh out of college at the age of 22 and fell head over heals with DH 1st time I saw him!
> 
> We could not get married until his mare had her colt so since I wanted a June wedding, we had a simple wedding the day after the colt was born! My dress was a homemade white dress with a nylon veil and a blue garter with Gm's feather in it for the something borrowed!
> 
> ...


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Elephants float?


Only when a person has had a few too many glasses of wine.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you all beat with Anniv. 47 or 48 years not sure, we usual miss day . Just to old to remember any more.We are still here and together so not to worry.


We used to blame our forgetting our anniversary on my mom. When the kids were younger she'd call us about a week before to ask us if we'd like her and grandpa to babysit the kids. When the kids got old enough to not need baby sitting she stopped calling! So, we lost our reminder.

I met my husband in high school. He goosed me going up the stairs when everyone was heading to their next class. I turned around, slapped him, and then shoved him down the stairs. Memorable beginnings, I guess. We didn't really start dating until our 5 year class reunion. We really blew away a lot of people when we showed up at the 10 year reunion married.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We used to blame our forgetting our anniversary on my mom. When the kids were younger she'd call us about a week before to ask us if we'd like her and grandpa to babysit the kids. When the kids got old enough to not need baby sitting she stopped calling! So, we lost our reminder.
> 
> I met my husband in high school. He goosed me going up the stairs when everyone was heading to their next class. I turned around, slapped him, and then shoved him down the stairs. Memorable beginnings, I guess. We didn't really start dating until our 5 year class reunion. We really blew away a lot of people when we showed up at the 10 year reunion married.


Wonderful love story too. I have enjoyed learning more about all of our great friends. Sounds as if you found a winner too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wonderful love story too. I have enjoyed learning more about all of our great friends. Sounds as if you found a winner too.


Thanks, Janeway. I pray that we will have as many wonderful, loving years together as you and your DH.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> We have a metal roof on our house. We hardly ever hear the rain. I cannot remember a hail storm since we installed the metal roof.
> It is because a house and a barn are constructed so differently. The barn would not have insulation or a ceiling. It probably will not have sound deadening material in the walls.


I don't understand this. I would think a metal roof would be louder and you'd hear the rain easier than as compared to an asphalt shingle roof for example. Why is a metal roof more quiet?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Only when a person has had a few too many glasses of wine.


I'm going to this pool party. I must see this.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries said:


> Dislike my tone, okay. Admit that factually, I'm right. Yarnie/Dahdah would be happier and healthier if she gave it up. She's lost the little coherence she ever had.
> 
> And before you turn it around against me, I won't deny that my vacation from here was grand. Enough that I'm off again. But I'm telling the truth about Yarnie's illness. Think about it.


After scanning FreedomFries few posts here on KP I have to say she is one negative person on a mission to sow seeds of dissent. Pay attention to her and she'll grow. Ignore her and she'll fade away. :thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the description!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok now Kitty's anniversary is almost over I will tell my love story. I had never had a date until I was 17. I thought I was going to be an old maid.I had 2 different blind dated that was yuck! When we teenagers the only intertain me had beside the movie was crusing. We had one street that all teenagers went riding on. You waved and hollar at the same people all night. Up and down, up and down the street waving and screaming at each other like it was along time since we had seen each other but it only had been 10 minutes. I wad there riding with my best friend.We e had drove up and down the street a few times waving and honking. We turned in a Burger chelf and right behind me was the most beautijul 21 year old I had ever seen. We chatted a few minutes and he and his cousin want to know if we wanted go get a coke. We then went to ride on theMagic carpet slide. It was getting time for me to pick my brother up from his ball game. When he took me to my car he asked me to the movies for the next day. Isaid yes. Our frist date was the LOvebug. lol This is how it all got started. WE go engaged when I was 18 and a senior. He was a college boy in his 3 1/h year. WE got married 1 year and 2 monthes later. Haven't looked back. Three kids by the time I was 25. Alone while DH worked at the railroad. We went happily along for 17 years until his train accident. Turned our lifes upsidedown. Everyone whispered I 'd leave him. When he was ran over and under the ccar it had cut his foot off and trwilled him around and the other set of wheels were going to cut him in half. He knew it was close to the end. He was flat on his back with his hands raised and the train coming at him again. He lifted his hands andsaid Lord I will serve you until my dying breath. He said his life flashed before his eyes and the train stops on a dime when he told Jesus he would serve with his dying breath the lose box car came to a complete stop.Long story when he had came home and we were talking about the accident and he said Life flasted before him I said what did he see. He told me it was me and our kids. We have had alot of bad time but more good times. will be 43 yeas this August. Three kids and 5 grandkids and a whole lot of our other kids. It is our story book life together.Hope Kitty and her Dh had a wonderful day and many more happy times ahead in Jesus Name. Love you Kitty!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry if it doesn't make sence I am asleep writing iT.lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We can understand the most important parts. God is the center of your life and that is how you got through your trials.


Yes that is it. Going to bed now. Nighty all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country B. I've read your story and sit in stunned silence. I feel I want to say how sorry I am, but through your Faith, you and your husband conquered Death at that instant and you are not sorry for the life you live.

You are a blessed soul and sound like a good and faithful servant of God.

May God bless and keep you, your husband, your children and your other family members always.

You are an inspiration to me!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I graduated from College in 1967, and my future husband came home from service at the same time. His parents moved to our area a few years before. I did not know they had a son in service until the Christmas before. We met in our little Church and were married there a year later. While we were dating I thought we might go to Korea as missionaries, as he was stationed there while in service.
> God had other plans. We helped start a Church (same denomination) in the town we moved to. in 1976, our church district was not allowed to rent the Bible camp we had been using. the district purchased an old resort to use for the camping program. Of course there was a lot of work to do, remodeling and cabins to build. We were very involved with the building. (by this time we had a sawmill and lumber, just what was needed to build the camp.
> The last 20 years we (mainly husband) have been involved in Church building, Japan, Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Hungary. about 17 trips.
> We have 3 children and 7 grandchildren. Next Sunday I will be taking my daughter's oldest to the same Bible Camp we helped build. (4 in total to go to camp this summer).
> 45th anniversary on June 15th.


Your story and CB's are truly inspiring. I admire both you and your husbands. Loved hearing Kitty and Janeway's love stories too. Love is a wonderful thing, and it comes to each of us in different ways.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry if it doesn't make sence I am asleep writing iT.lol


It's a beautiful story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I am a convert to Sriracha hot chili sauce so no longer use tabasco. I like the taste of the Sriracha more than the Tabasco and I have never grown tabasco peppers.
> 
> We use hot peppers in many dishes......esp Chinese, Thai, African, American, etc.. Also make condiments and relishes so everyone can control their own heat level. I tried to make hot pepper ice cream and it was a total disaster and it didn't interest me enuf to try to work on my recipe. I know of no one who would want to eat it even with hot fudge on top.


I like hot sauce too. Don't think I've ever had Sriracha (unless it was in a dish that I bought at a restaurant). How do you think the heat compares to Tabasco? I do like to make Hungarian goulash with hot Hungarian peppers.

One of the nicest memories I have is making the goulash with my now deceased SIL for a dinner that was family but adult only (I can't remember how we accomplished that miracle). She was dating a guy we liked, and she wanted to impress him, I think, with her cooking skills. She mixed hot and mild peppers with the beef and onions, and we had bread and wine. Well, the stew was hot, and the more we ate (and it was almost addicting), the more bread and wine we needed.

We didn't start eating till 8 or 8:30 pm, and when we ran out of French bread, the guys decided to make a grocery run for more. In those days, the groceries closed early. All they could find was a quick stop grocery a they brought back raisin English muffins. We had another bowl of stew and those muffins. We laughed about that party for years. Oh well, we were young, and it was the companionship that was so great.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I graduated from College in 1967, and my future husband came home from service at the same time. His parents moved to our area a few years before. I did not know they had a son in service until the Christmas before. We met in our little Church and were married there a year later. While we were dating I thought we might go to Korea as missionaries, as he was stationed there while in service.
> God had other plans. We helped start a Church (same denomination) in the town we moved to. in 1976, our church district was not allowed to rent the Bible camp we had been using. the district purchased an old resort to use for the camping program. Of course there was a lot of work to do, remodeling and cabins to build. We were very involved with the building. (by this time we had a sawmill and lumber, just what was needed to build the camp.
> The last 20 years we (mainly husband) have been involved in Church building, Japan, Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Hungary. about 17 trips.
> We have 3 children and 7 grandchildren. Next Sunday I will be taking my daughter's oldest to the same Bible Camp we helped build. (4 in total to go to camp this summer).
> 45th anniversary on June 15th.


Joey, (clapping) for you and husband who have worked for The Lord in your marriage. God bless you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is it. Going to bed now. Nighty all.


Country, glad you and DH have made your peace with his handicap in your marriage. Hats off to you both! God does work in our lives!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I love hot sauce, but had trouble with stomach so told Dr as she asked what I was eating. Was eating home canned hot peppers and oranges, lemons and limes in water. She said stop eating/drinking all of those things and stomach is OK.

My meds could not tolerate the acid and hotness of the peppers! Once in a while, I can eat 1/2of an orange but no lemon/lime as they upset me again. Chili these days is very mild, but have learned to eat it. Even black pepper hurts too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I graduated from College in 1967, and my future husband came home from service at the same time. His parents moved to our area a few years before. I did not know they had a son in service until the Christmas before. We met in our little Church and were married there a year later. While we were dating I thought we might go to Korea as missionaries, as he was stationed there while in service.
> God had other plans. We helped start a Church (same denomination) in the town we moved to. in 1976, our church district was not allowed to rent the Bible camp we had been using. the district purchased an old resort to use for the camping program. Of course there was a lot of work to do, remodeling and cabins to build. We were very involved with the building. (by this time we had a sawmill and lumber, just what was needed to build the camp.
> The last 20 years we (mainly husband) have been involved in Church building, Japan, Czech Republic, Slovakia, and Hungary. about 17 trips.
> We have 3 children and 7 grandchildren. Next Sunday I will be taking my daughter's oldest to the same Bible Camp we helped build. (4 in total to go to camp this summer).
> 45th anniversary on June 15th.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Hang on to your teeth! DH and I met in a closet at college! :mrgreen: We were both on the work/study program and we were working for the same Admin. He had converted a large closet into a work area. DH asked me out because my nails were clean and not chewed. He said that said a lot about me. It was a whirlwind romance. That was in March and we were married in August. I went to work and got my PHT--Putting Hubby Through. :lol: Jobs in the computer industry were (and still are) as rare as hen's teeth here in 1972. We had to relocate to the Washington, DC area. We were there for 25 years. While there we adopted a 10 yr old girl, our only child. DH also went on several missions trips, including one where he went to Chile and arranged for our church district to pay for the construction of 12 churches in Chile. He also went to the Far East and smuggled Bibles into mainland China. About that time DH got his PWT--yep, Putting Wife Through. I was the first person on both sides of my family to get a degree. 

After losing his Mom, my only brother, and my Dad while we were 1000 miles away we decided to move back to Pensacola. We've been here since.

God is the #1 part of our lives, and we would not have made it without him. We will be married 43 years in August. Oh, yeah, DH can't forget the date, it's 8/6--Hiroshima Day!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Hang on to your teeth! DH and I met in a closet at college! :mrgreen: We were both on the work/study program and we were working for the same Admin. He had converted a large closet into a work area. DH asked me out because my nails were clean and not chewed. He said that said a lot about me. It was a whirlwind romance. That was in March and we were married in August. I went to work and got my PHT--Putting Hubby Through. :lol: Jobs in the computer industry were (and still are) as rare as hen's teeth here in 1972. We had to relocate to the Washington, DC area. We were there for 25 years. While there we adopted a 10 yr old girl, our only child. DH also went on several missions trips, including one where he went to Chile and arranged for our church district to pay for the construction of 12 churches in Chile. He also went to the Far East and smuggled Bibles into mainland China. About that time DH got his PWT--yep, Putting Wife Through. I was the first person on both sides of my family to get a degree.
> 
> After losing his Mom, my only brother, and my Dad while we were 1000 miles away we decided to move back to Pensacola. We've been here since.
> 
> God is the #1 part of our lives, and we would not have made it without him. We will be married 43 years in August. Oh, yeah, DH can't forget the date, it's 8/6--Hiroshima Day!!


Another great love story! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wonderful, have you been on any of his trips, I have been on 3. The best thing is that we are brothers and sisters in Christ. We are just people, the only difference is that we speak a different language.


All of his trips occurred while our future daughter was still our foster child and in grade school. I stayed home with her. I was able to go on one years later to Nicaragua.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I like hot sauce too. Don't think I've ever had Sriracha (unless it was in a dish that I bought at a restaurant). How do you think the heat compares to Tabasco? I do like to make Hungarian goulash with hot Hungarian peppers.
> 
> One of the nicest memories I have is making the goulash with my now deceased SIL for a dinner that was family but adult only (I can't remember how we accomplished that miracle). She was dating a guy we liked, and she wanted to impress him, I think, with her cooking skills. She mixed hot and mild peppers with the beef and onions, and we had bread and wine. Well, the stew was hot, and the more we ate (and it was almost addicting), the more bread and wine we needed.
> 
> We didn't start eating till 8 or 8:30 pm, and when we ran out of French bread, the guys decided to make a grocery run for more. In those days, the groceries closed early. All they could find was a quick stop grocery a they brought back raisin English muffins. We had another bowl of stew and those muffins. We laughed about that party for years. Oh well, we were young, and it was the companionship that was so great.


Great story. After we had been married 2 weeks I had my parents over for a meal. It was the fall so I made chili. Got all the ingredients right just not the amount of cayenne. I put in 1 T. spoon instead of 1 tsp. No one but me said a word but it was fire hot. lol They just had alot of tea.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> On our third date I made a dessert for him. It was a favorite recipe of my grandmothers and my mother made it often. I got the recipe and followed it. One problem, it didn't say the size of the pan. I put it in an 8x8 instead of a much larger one. He choked it down and didn't say a word. He didn't marry me for my cooking.


Lol that is sweet. I gave my sil a recipe for a church ice cream social. I had gotten out of a Family Circle. Just tore the page out of magazine. She made it up and was helping with the serving. One of the ladies said don't eat the chocolate ice cream it is so nasty. lol It was her's. She was mad at me. It didn't call for any sugar.  :lol:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great story. After we had been married 2 weeks I had my parents over for a meal. It was the fall so I made chili. Got all the ingredients right just not the amount of cayenne. I put in 1 T. spoon instead of 1 tsp. No one but me said a word but it was fire hot. lol They just had alot of tea.


My husband converted to Christianity early in our marriage. He came from a very Bohemian type lifestyle growing up. His dad was a writer and posessed a very warped sense of humor. His mom worked in the clothing industry as a buyer for a department store.

We live in the home that he grew up in. We decided that the room that used to be his dad's writing room was going to be the nursery and invited some friends from church for a painting party. One of the invitees was an elder in our church.

So, the men are in the room to prepare it for painting and proceeded to take down the paneling that was on one wall. Of course nothing goes the way you'd like it to. Behind the paneling his dad, before putting it up the many years ago he had done so, had plastered pictures of porn on the wall behind the paneling.

I'm sorry. Given the circumstances I laughed until my side hurt.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sorry. Given the circumstances I laughed until my side hurt.


as I am now! :XD: What a story!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Forgot to ask, what color did they paint to cover that?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

These are such real stories. I imagine we all have recipe disasters from our early married lives. Something else we have in common. 

I followed recipes strictly when I first began cooking because i didn't get to practice at home. My mother would get out the ingrdients and equipment and the recipe. Then, she'd leave. I can't explain why. Her mother was a great cook, but i don't think she cooked from recipes. They had a big house, but only a teeny, tiny kitchen. I guess there wasn't much room there for my mother to learn to cook. So, mom took cooking lessons off and on while I was growing up. The gas company downtown offered cooking seminars. Mom went and she religiously followed recipes. I don't think she felt comfortable cooking with another person. 

Thank goodness my husband could cook. He was the oldest child, and his mother had a beauty shop at home. So, he started dinner for eveyone and kept track of his younger brother and sister. He knew how to cook meat, which I didn't.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My husband converted to Christianity early in our marriage. He came from a very Bohemian type lifestyle growing up. His dad was a writer and posessed a very warped sense of humor. His mom worked in the clothing industry as a buyer for a department store.
> 
> We live in the home that he grew up in. We decided that the room that used to be his dad's writing room was going to be the nursery and invited some friends from church for a painting party. One of the invitees was an elder in our church.
> 
> ...


Oh no!!!! Tooo funny. How did your Dh take it? Good news about your dh becoming a Chrisitian. :thumbup: I have a funny story about us with Pastor and his first visit after we got married. But I have decided to keep it to myself.  ops  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The first Christmas dinner I fixed for my parents and in-laws was Banquet fried chicken, Betty Crocker potatoes, and Stove Top Stuffing.
> 
> I have learned a bit about cooking since then.


I'm sure it was delish Joeys. lol


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Forgot to ask, what color did they paint to cover that?


Off color. Lol!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

My father was a gourmet Italian cook. He taught me to make his marinara sauce with meatballs and chicken breasts. He also gave me a set of institutional sized, stainless steel cooking spoons as a wedding present (I still have the spoons). I was making the sauce. DH came in and decided the heat needed to be higher. He didn't tell me he had turned the heat up. Yep, you guessed it. It burnt. He has always been about 1 1/4 of me size-wise. You should have seen me chasing him around our apt with that big spoon.! :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's the story of how we met. Living in an apartment with two other girls. Father stationed for the summer at Fort McCoy. We were outside one night, talking when these two GI'S walk up and started talking to us. I had enough trouble with one guy whom I didn't like who would not leave me alone. One girlfriend though this guy was so neat. After they left she said oh isn't he wonderful. My answer no he isn't. He was from New York, thought he was a hot shot with sun glasses on ect. Other guy seem nice but not interested. Boy I was trying to get rid of would stand outside our apartment and yell for me. We were in a second floor apartment. Wanted him to go away. We again us girls standing out side when said person finial left(he was also in Army). So along comes hot shot, and his friend some how the conversation went to boy who was annoying me. They said they would help me get rid of him. They both were cooks so they gave him little food, and Harry the other guy who was a lawyer explain to him what would happen to him legally if he did not leave me along. All of a sudden Hot Shot didn't seem so bad, he ask me out the rest is history. Except for the part I love my Dad went to visit said Hot Shot. Dad was an Officer, and when Hot Shot was told Some officer was there to see him and said the name, Hot Shot wasn't so Hot Shot any more. Got to love Dad, he knew how to scare my boy friends. We are one of the lucky ones we stayed in love. But like all marriages there where times I could have kick him off the cliff and smiled as I did it. Besides I am to old to trade him in and train a new one. I was 20 he was 24 we eloped,as he was going to be sent over seas. I do not regret a moment of it except cliff days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As for cooking oh please, fried chicken was all I could manage or cared to. Who needed to cook, not me. 

So happy station in fort in Kansas, husband a cook, got a bit tired of cook for men then coming home to cook for wife.

So being the loving guy he was he got me a cook Book. This was a special cook book. It was an Army cook Book. How to cook for more men then I would ever want to. Then this sweet soul said to me it's simple break it down from 600 plus meals to two. Yep that was going to happen. How do you break down ten pounds of flour to what two people would need. Went a got a cook book for normal people poor man what he had to put up with until I learned how to cook.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good love stories Yarnie and stitch designer. Talking about those good times brings back good memories for all of us.

Most teenagers of today think they invented "love" by the way they act, but they need to remember we had those same feelings.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Heard joke on Saturday Night live about Viagra.

If your boner lasts longer than 4 hours, invite more ladies!

Sorry just couldn't resist!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here's the story of how we met. Living in an apartment with two other girls. Father stationed for the summer at Fort McCoy. We were outside one night, talking when these two GI'S walk up and started talking to us. I had enough trouble with one guy whom I didn't like who would not leave me alone. One girlfriend though this guy was so neat. After they left she said oh isn't he wonderful. My answer no he isn't. He was from New York, thought he was a hot shot with sun glasses on ect. Other guy seem nice but not interested. Boy I was trying to get rid of would stand outside our apartment and yell for me. We were in a second floor apartment. Wanted him to go away. We again us girls standing out side when said person finial left(he was also in Army). So along comes hot shot, and his friend some how the conversation went to boy who was annoying me. They said they would help me get rid of him. They both were cooks so they gave him little food, and Harry the other guy who was a lawyer explain to him what would happen to him legally if he did not leave me along. All of a sudden Hot Shot didn't seem so bad, he ask me out the rest is history. Except for the part I love my Dad went to visit said Hot Shot. Dad was an Officer, and when Hot Shot was told Some officer was there to see him and said the name, Hot Shot wasn't so Hot Shot any more. Got to love Dad, he knew how to scare my boy friends. We are one of the lucky ones we stayed in love. But like all marriages there where times I could have kick him off the cliff and smiled as I did it. Besides I am to old to trade him in and train a new one. I was 20 he was 24 we eloped,as he was going to be sent over seas. I do not regret a moment of it except cliff days.


Great story Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I've really enjoyed reading all the wonderful stories; life sure has it's twists and turns. Hope everyone has a good evening


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Off color. Lol!


Touche! Great answer, thumper.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not regret a moment of it except cliff days.


I love, this line ... except for cliff days! :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> here is a pic from my porch.


So nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Congratulations on your 25th, any many more. We will celebrate our 45th in 2 weeks. I don't know where that time has gone.


I just got back from 4 days away - missed the pool party! :hunf:

I'm so disappointed because I just got a new swimsuit with sequins all over it! Same size as Yarnie's - so LOTS of glitter! I can't swim, but I love to dive. Well, my husband used to dive and told me it was fun. He can give me some pointers for the next party. Hope you had fun.

Congrats to Kitty on anniversary. We'll have our 48th in August! But we've been going steady since we were 14 and 15, so that's 55 years!!! And I still can't figure him out! :shock: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Heard joke on Saturday Night live about Viagra.
> 
> If your boner lasts longer than 4 hours, invite more ladies!
> 
> Sorry just couldn't resist!


    I couldn't believe it when I first heard that on tv! They'll talk about anything if they can sell it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see dad a 3 hour drive one way, but worth it. He lived in Fla. for so long didn't get to spend time with him as much as now, As he has now moved back to Wis. spend more time with him.He is now 95 years old. He is a computer wiz. We skype every Wednesday. So in touch once a week. But once a month try to get up to see him.
> Made brownies to take up for all the people in assited living where he stays. There are only 13 people so it is quite nice for all of them.
> Sun shining rain tonight, Thumper know how you feel about weather up here.
> Bunny this morning watching me, had a nice meal Bunny I mean before having to leave.
> ...


Have a nice visit with your Dad - so nice for both of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You lady hope you have a good day, and don't get into whispering and bat zen ga to much. It could affect your mind.
> 
> it already has affected some.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

What's bat zen ga? I think I might some - since I missed the pool party and all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back from 4 days away - missed the pool party! :hunf:
> 
> I'm so disappointed because I just got a new swimsuit with sequins all over it! Same size as Yarnie's - so LOTS of glitter! I can't swim, but I love to dive. Well, my husband used to dive and told me it was fun. He can give me some pointers for the next party. Hope you had fun.
> 
> Congrats to Kitty on anniversary. We'll have our 48th in August! But we've been going steady since we were 14 and 15, so that's 55 years!!! And I still can't figure him out! :shock: :lol:


No Bonnie we have been waiting for you. I was wondering where you were. 55 years is a long time. Congrats! We will never figure them out will we?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Elephants float?


They do. But only the pink ones. Don't throw any gray or brown ones in - they sink like rocks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie we have been waiting for you. I was wondering where you were. 55 years is a long time. Congrats! We will never figure them out will we?


Never! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie we have been waiting for you. I was wondering where you were. 55 years is a long time. Congrats! We will never figure them out will we?


We went to our youngest daughter's - in Mobile. Loved being there, but it was so very busy. I can't wait to read the "how we met" stories but have to save for tomorrow. I need sleep and plenty of it! Missed you all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We went to our youngest daughter's - in Mobile. Loved being there, but it was so very busy. I can't wait to read the "how we met" stories but have to save for tomorrow. I need sleep and plenty of it! Missed you all!


Nighty night Bonnie. Glad you got to see the kids again. XXX


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I couldn't believe it when I first heard that on tv! They'll talk about anything if they can sell it!! :lol: :lol:


Sorry, I just couldn't resist writing it! I know as anything sells today as TV is all about cursing or sex (I told GS that kissing (didn't say more) is a gentle kindness shared between two people and not as it is shown on TV!

Hope he understood as some will think kissing should be as they do it on TV! Nuts no wonder a lot of young girls are getting pregnant!

I thought at the time that Sat. Night Live should not have had that on, but nastiness sells and everyone thinks it is OK.

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am excited about today. My 2 grandboys are stopping at my house tonight on their way to Florida. Woo hoo!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Welcome back Bonnie - sounds like the grands kept you hopping; now you can relax in the pool in your new sequined bathing suit.

Great news about grandsons visit today CB - wishes for a wonderful day. Are they going on vacation to Florida?

Another beautiful day here; hoping same for everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back Bonnie - sounds like the grands kept you hopping; now you can relax in the pool in your new sequined bathing suit.
> 
> Great news about grandsons visit today CB - wishes for a wonderful day. Are they going on vacation to Florida?
> 
> Another beautiful day here; hoping same for everyone.


Yes kitty they are going to Florida for 10 days. It is a 15 hour trip for them so they spent the night here and then on to Florida. Hope you have a lovely day too kitty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't resist writing it! I know as anything sells today as TV is all about cursing or sex (I told GS that kissing (didn't say more) is a gentle kindness shared between two people and not as it is shown on TV!
> 
> Hope he understood as some will think kissing should be as they do it on TV! Nuts no wonder a lot of young girls are getting pregnant!
> 
> ...


I agree with you one hundred percent. In fact, I think I'll share your great thought with my 16-year old granddaughter and my 15-year old grandson.

How did it all go so wrong?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am excited about today. My 2 grandboys are stopping at my house tonight on their way to Florida. Woo hoo!


Have a great time with them! How old are they, CB?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back Bonnie - sounds like the grands kept you hopping; now you can relax in the pool in your new sequined bathing suit.
> 
> Great news about grandsons visit today CB - wishes for a wonderful day. Are they going on vacation to Florida?
> 
> Another beautiful day here; hoping same for everyone.


 :-D :-D :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes kitty they are going to Florida for 10 days. It is a 15 hour trip for them so they spent the night here and then on to Florida. Hope you have a lovely day too kitty.


My son and his wife and two kids are in FL right now, too! Looks like Andrea's interested in FL - hope she doesn't interfere with yours or mine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :-D :-D :thumbup:


13 and 6. :-D


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, FL is wonderful as we were there one winter taking care of a friend's house--so nice and warm! They sold house so have not been back since but I did enjoy the ocean (gulf side) as Atlantic side too rough for me.

Gas today here is $4.25 per gallon! So staying home until it goes back down as this is crazy. They said 2 refineries are shut down for repairs! Big excuse as summer vacations start now that school is out!

Coffee pot went on blink this AM and DH said it is gone! There was Danger, Danger, Danger around here until I found one of those single cup drip coffee makers! Good to go now!

Must get back into the laundry but cannot hang any out as rainy today so won't wash sheets as DH hangs them out for me. He still is a keeper!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Haa danger, danger . Understand that one. It is a house full of bears here until atleast 2 cups of coffee are down. I think our gas is around $3.40. or is was when I filled up the last time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My son and his wife and two kids are in FL right now, too! Looks like Andrea's interested in FL - hope she doesn't interfere with yours or mine.


Is that a new storm? Andrea? Haven't heard the weather.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We lived in an old farmhouse with a metal roof and we loved it when it rained. The sounds of the raindrops hitting the metal were very peaceful and enchanting.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't understand this. I would think a metal roof would be louder and you'd hear the rain easier than as compared to an asphalt shingle roof for example. Why is a metal roof more quiet?


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I like that. How true it is.


SeattleSoul said:


> Pay attention to her and she'll grow. Ignore her and she'll fade away. :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

So far Andrea's just a tropical storm. She's due to go in around Appalachicola some time today. I don't get concerned until they make hurricane strength.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> So far Andrea's just a tropical storm. She's due to go in around Appalachicola some time today. I don't get concerned until they make hurricane strength.


Thanks I will tell my daughter when she comes. It always rains when we go thru Mobile for some reason.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I will tell my daughter when she comes. It always rains when we go thru Mobile for some reason.


Maybe the Lord's crying because a bunch of politicians more than 100 yrs ago took eastern Louisiana and southern Mississippi and Alabama away from Florida. In fact the 5 eastern parishes of Louisiana are still call the Florida parishes.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so disappointed because I just got a new swimsuit with sequins all over it! Same size as Yarnie's - so LOTS of glitter! I can't swim, but I love to dive. Well, my husband used to dive and told me it was fun. He can give me some pointers for the next party. Hope you had fun.


You are one funny lady! I love your sense of humor. I'm bringing my camera to capture the glittering, pink, floating elephants to prove such can happen. Must be like floating candles. I bet CB has water lilies we can float among.

We'll teach you to swim and you'll teach me to dive. I have a wet suit that I'll begin studding and blinging out for the party-at-the-pool and my diving lesson.

See you in all your sparkle there! Note to self: pack sunglasses.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie we have been waiting for you. I was wondering where you were. 55 years is a long time. Congrats! We will never figure them out will we?


If you figure them out, you have to trade them in for another model. Just sayin'. Still figuring keep things alive and fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 13 and 6. :-D


Big enough for swimming in that beautiful pool!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, FL is wonderful as we were there one winter taking care of a friend's house--so nice and warm! They sold house so have not been back since but I did enjoy the ocean (gulf side) as Atlantic side too rough for me.
> 
> Gas today here is $4.25 per gallon! So staying home until it goes back down as this is crazy. They said 2 refineries are shut down for repairs! Big excuse as summer vacations start now that school is out!
> 
> ...


 :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that a new storm? Andrea? Haven't heard the weather.


It's still a tropical storm, and it's mostly on the Gulf side. My daughter-in-law said it was raining yesterday and today, but should be nice tonight and tomorrow. They're in Orlando and she said the storm should go north of them. If your family's with you today, the storm may be gone by tomorrow - up at my house in Georgia!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I will tell my daughter when she comes. It always rains when we go thru Mobile for some reason.


My daughter told me that Mobile has either the most rainfall in inches per year or the highest number of rainy days. Whichever, I thought it would be Seattle, but it's Mobile. I've never visited her when it hasn't rained at least once.

Just checked - it was the most rainfall - over 5 feet a year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gotta love Steve Harvey!!! Way to go brother!http://www.godvine.com/Christian-Celebrity-Gives-a-Powerful-Introduction-to-Jesus-3430.html?fb_action_ids=10152907253420486&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210152907253420486%22%3A401203243327803%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210152907253420486%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D#.UbC1WwWoQA4.facebook


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

No coffee would be major emergency for me too!!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, yeah, caffeine withdrawal...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just keep a jar of instant coffee on hand for such emergencies!


Hahahahaha - I just did that to push some buttons and help you all wake up with my outrageous comment!

I know you die-hard coffee lovers would NEVER substitute instant! On the other hand, I have a husband who prefers instant. !!! He likes machine coffee, too. ???He's a rare bird!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Bonnie my husband would fire me if I served him instant. I can't even change brands without him howling. lol


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> ???He's a rare bird!


I'm extinct then. I don't drink coffee, any kind. OK, ladies, start you're poking at me - I can take it. If I can keep my head above water elsewhere, I can take some chiding for being coffee-free.

I like Diet Coke and Pepsi - does that count?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm extinct then. I don't drink coffee, any kind. OK, ladies, start you're poking at me - I can take it. If I can keep my head above water elsewhere, I can take some chiding for being coffee-free.
> 
> I like Diet Coke and Pepsi - does that count?


KP, I admit that I love coffee. I like Diet Pepsi too. I give you kudos for avoiding coffee. I know it has a lot of caffeine that isn't good for me, but I don't plan to give it up. My husband rarely drinks coffee. I say each to their own.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm extinct then. I don't drink coffee, any kind. OK, ladies, start you're poking at me - I can take it. If I can keep my head above water elsewhere, I can take some chiding for being coffee-free.
> 
> I like Diet Coke and Pepsi - does that count?


Not really, but Mountain Dew would!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I do decaf, but diet soda at restaurants.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> KP, I admit that I love coffee. I like Diet Pepsi too. I give you kudos for avoiding coffee. I know it has a lot of caffeine that isn't good for me, but I don't plan to give it up. My husband rarely drinks coffee. I say each to their own.


Oh, KC, don't put me on a pedestal ... I'm definitely not one to sacrifice my tastes. I don't drink coffee because I don't like it.

I remember when I was single and bought myself a house. My realtor gave me a huge hot coffee at the closing. I nearly died trying to drink it down as I was brought up to not be rude and accept anything given to you with thanks.

Once finished, the closing was over and the realtor asked me to join him for another cup as I'd told him, the cup was my first. I meant 'ever', he thought I meant that morning.

That was the first and last cup of coffee I've consumed (at the closing). I've tasted ice coffee a few times, love the smell of coffee, but don't care for the taste.

Trust me, I love chocolate and dark sodas (Coke, Pepsi, etc.) and caffeine. I just drink the sugar free flavors in those to avoid the calories.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Not really, but Mountain Dew would!


No, I don't do Dew either. I'm a mess and completely anti-social with my drinking, I know. :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm extinct then. I don't drink coffee, any kind. OK, ladies, start you're poking at me - I can take it. If I can keep my head above water elsewhere, I can take some chiding for being coffee-free.
> 
> I like Diet Coke and Pepsi - does that count?


I think you're getting more caffeine in the sodas so I'd say you qualify as a caffeine junky. DH doesn't drink coffee either but he loves the coffee aroma. He feeds my addiction by buying all these packets of flavoured coffees so I guess he's an enabler


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to agree with the caffeine being an addiction. I was addicted to cokes at one time. I had a kidney infection and had to just drink water. I had the worst headache. It made me sick to my stomach it was so bad. Since then I have backed off too much caffenine and happy to say I only drink a coke a month but do drink ice tea. I do live in the south.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm extinct then. I don't drink coffee, any kind. OK, ladies, start you're poking at me - I can take it. If I can keep my head above water elsewhere, I can take some chiding for being coffee-free.
> 
> I like Diet Coke and Pepsi - does that count?


Sure! I drink decaf instant coffee and decaf tea - your Diet Coke and Pepsi are probably closer to real coffee than what I drink!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are one funny lady! I love your sense of humor. I'm bringing my camera to capture the glittering, pink, floating elephants to prove such can happen. Must be like floating candles. I bet CB has water lilies we can float among.
> 
> We'll teach you to swim and you'll teach me to dive. I have a wet suit that I'll begin studding and blinging out for the party-at-the-pool and my diving lesson.
> 
> See you in all your sparkle there! Note to self: pack sunglasses.


Sounds great! I'll bring you a diving tape and headphones - and a target to put in the water. You just hold your nose, aim at the target - and jump!

(Make sure your bling is securely attached.)

See you there! Look out, CB - here we come!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great story Yarnie!


So exciting, Yarnie!

(I'm familiar with that cliff! Sometimes it gets crowded up there.)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds great! I'll bring you a diving tape and headphones - and a target to put in the water. You just hold your nose, aim at the target - and jump!
> 
> (Make sure your bling is securely attached.)
> 
> See you there! Look out, CB - here we come!


Can't wait!!!! :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back Bonnie - sounds like the grands kept you hopping; now you can relax in the pool in your new sequined bathing suit.
> 
> Great news about grandsons visit today CB - wishes for a wonderful day. Are they going on vacation to Florida?
> 
> Another beautiful day here; hoping same for everyone.


thanks, Kitty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> If you figure them out, you have to trade them in for another model. Just sayin'. Still figuring keep things alive and fun.


 :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bonnie my husband would fire me if I served him instant. I can't even change brands without him howling. lol


They are creatures of habit, aren't they?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm extinct then. I don't drink coffee, any kind. OK, ladies, start you're poking at me - I can take it. If I can keep my head above water elsewhere, I can take some chiding for being coffee-free.
> 
> I like Diet Coke and Pepsi - does that count?


Sure! You're closer to coffee than I am - I drink decaf coffee and decaf tea. No energy whatsoever.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> KP, I admit that I love coffee. I like Diet Pepsi too. I give you kudos for avoiding coffee. I know it has a lot of caffeine that isn't good for me, but I don't plan to give it up. My husband rarely drinks coffee. I say each to their own.


I've been hearing that coffee WITH caffeine is good for diabetes and for helping to prevent Alzheimer's. I wish I could drink it - can't take much caffeine at all. Half-caf two days in a row has me trying to watch tv, read, and knit - all at the same time while on the computer!! Scrape me off the wall.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you're getting more caffeine in the sodas so I'd say you qualify as a caffeine junky. DH doesn't drink coffee either but he loves the coffee aroma. He feeds my addiction by buying all these packets of flavoured coffees so I guess he's an enabler


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to agree with the caffeine being an addiction. I was addicted to cokes at one time. I had a kidney infection and had to just drink water. I had the worst headache. It made me sick to my stomach it was so bad. Since then I have backed off too much caffenine and happy to say I only drink a coke a month but do drink ice tea. I do live in the south.


Caffeine makes me truly hyper - and gives me palpitations. Tea with caffeine is better for me. Sometimes doing hall duty while teaching, I'd think, "Boy, I feel great today!" Every time it was beause I'd had tea with caffeine. Wish I could drink it every day, but whoooooooooo-wheeeeeeeee!!!!!!! Too much ME!!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I've been hearing that coffee WITH caffeine is good for diabetes and for helping to prevent Alzheimer's. I wish I could drink it - can't take much caffeine at all. Half-caf two days in a row has me trying to watch tv, read, and knit - all at the same time while on the computer!! Scrape me off the wall.


multi-tasking at its best :shock: :-D


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Caffeine makes me truly hyper - and gives me palpitations. Tea with caffeine is better for me. Sometimes doing hall duty while teaching, I'd think, "Boy, I feel great today!" Every time it was beause I'd had tea with caffeine. Wish I could drink it every day, but whoooooooooo-wheeeeeeeee!!!!!!! Too much ME!!!!


When I make tea, I use my mortar and pestle and grind some cardamom seed. I put it in the pan with the water and tea. Let it steep. Tea is delicious with cardamom and I don't like tea without it anymore.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Just keep a jar of instant coffee on hand for such emergencies!
> 
> Hahahahaha - I just did that to push some buttons and help you all wake up with my outrageous comment!
> 
> I know you die-hard coffee lovers would NEVER substitute instant! On the other hand, I have a husband who prefers instant. !!! He likes machine coffee, too. ???He's a rare bird!


Instant coffee??! Sacrilege! It must be freshly ground and made with loving care by my DH. He makes the absolute best coffee in the world. Of course, the fact that he serves it to me while I'm still in bed just might have something to do with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Instant coffee??! Sacrilege! It must be freshly ground and made with loving care by my DH. He makes the absolute best coffee in the world. Of course, the fact that he serves it to me while I'm still in bed just might have something to do with it.


I think you are right :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> multi-tasking at its best :shock: :-D


Right. As your brain sizzles...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> When I make tea, I use my mortar and pestle and grind some cardamom seed. I put it in the pan with the water and tea. Let it steep. Tea is delicious with cardamom and I don't like tea without it anymore.


No sugar? No milk? I should try that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Instant coffee??! Sacrilege! It must be freshly ground and made with loving care by my DH. He makes the absolute best coffee in the world. Of course, the fact that he serves it to me while I'm still in bed just might have something to do with it.


Niiiiiice.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Hi I just quoted on Smoking & Obamacare where I said if anyone posted bad words to me I would hit the Report Issue button to report those people.

I do not want to post my political preference as I can just be a nice person by staying out of the hateful conversations.

How has the day gone for you all today? Mine has been noneventiful.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Meerkat, whenever anyone posts uglies at me, I report them. We just don't need that in our lives.

As this thread was going, I drink decaf because the reg causes me to also have heart palpitations. That I don't need as I already have had congestive heart failure.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Contrary to what they oil companies are saying (but I have always been like "Mary, Mary quite contrary") I refuse to believe it's because 2 refineries are "down". What, they don't have reserves? Nope, it's because summer is here and people want to drive somewhere. It's called gouging.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Meerkat, whenever anyone posts uglies at me, I report them. We just don't need that in our lives.
> 
> As this thread was going, I drink decaf because the reg causes me to also have heart palpitations. That I don't need as I already have had congestive heart failure.


Me, too - I have mitral valve prolapse - okay with medicine, but no stimulants for me.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Hi I just quoted on Smoking & Obamacare where I said if anyone posted bad words to me I would hit the Report Issue button to report those people.
> 
> I do not want to post my political preference as I can just be a nice person by staying out of the hateful conversations.
> 
> How has the day gone for you all today? Mine has been noneventiful.


My day is going fine now. Last night, I realized I needed to frag the work I began 24 hrs. earlier. Did that, and worked today to redo it. My hands hurt from knitting, but I am happy with my project. Got delivery of some yarn I ordered too. Yeh! More projects for the future. Watched TV today. More scandal news for the IRS and Holder. I guess the government has grabbed another 3 months of everyone's phone and Internet communication records. Sounds like it is just being stored for future reference. I hope so. Think about what BO would think about pink elephants in CB's pool. We'd probably get audited by the IRS, or they'd figure it was code words for terrorist activity.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think you're getting more caffeine in the sodas so I'd say you qualify as a caffeine junky. DH doesn't drink coffee either but he loves the coffee aroma. He feeds my addiction by buying all these packets of flavoured coffees so I guess he's an enabler


Not sure what caffeine I get; I drink mainly Coke Zero; it may even be caffeine free. Now, chocolate, that's another matter...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to agree with the caffeine being an addiction. I was addicted to cokes at one time. I had a kidney infection and had to just drink water. I had the worst headache. It made me sick to my stomach it was so bad. Since then I have backed off too much caffenine and happy to say I only drink a coke a month but do drink ice tea. I do live in the south.


Be honest now, iced tea or sweet tea, otherwise known as straight Karo Syrup?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds great! I'll bring you a diving tape and headphones - and a target to put in the water. You just hold your nose, aim at the target - and jump!
> 
> (Make sure your bling is securely attached.)
> 
> See you there! Look out, CB - here we come!


Wait, 1) I do NOT hold my nose when I swim and 2) I thought you'd be teaching 'diving' not "jumpin'"?

My bling is secure - is yours? :XD: You may call me "Sparkles." Yours is secured to your belly button, isn't it?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wait, 1) I do NOT hold my nose when I swim and 2) I thought you'd be teaching 'diving' not "jumpin'"?
> 
> My bling is secure - is yours? :XD: You may call me "Sparkles."


Wasn't there a Funny Paper cartoon character named Sparkle Plenty?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Wasn't there a Funny Paper cartoon character named Sparkle Plenty?


I found it: "Dick Tracy". She was the daughter of (hang on) B.O. and Gravel Gertie Plenty. So his name was B.O. Plenty. Ohhh Boy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure what caffeine I get; I drink mainly Coke Zero; it may even be caffeine free. Now, chocolate, that's another matter...


Then you are excused from caffeine junky status. Chocolate doesn't count - it's a food group unto itself


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Then you are excused from caffeine junky status. Chocolate doesn't count - it's a food group unto itself


Don't forget the Butterfingers food group!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Think about what BO would think about pink elephants in CB's pool. We'd probably get audited by the IRS, or they'd figure it was code words for terrorist activity.


I presume there is a tax on pink mammals floating in blue pools.

If there isn't yet, there will be.

I'll bring my wallet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wait, 1) I do NOT hold my nose when I swim and 2) I thought you'd be teaching 'diving' not "jumpin'"?
> 
> My bling is secure - is yours? :XD: You may call me "Sparkles."


I'll bring my sun glasses; does CB need bling insurance?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Then you are excused from caffeine junky status. Chocolate doesn't count - it's a food group unto itself


Ooooh, thankful and grateful! I love Hersheys, Dove, Tobblerone, M&Ms, heck, if its chocolate I like it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Don't forget the Butterfingers food group!


We need a larger dessert table Country!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll bring my sun glasses; does CB need bling insurance?


Just how many diamonds will you be flashing? Are we needing security?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> I found it: "Dick Tracy". She was the daughter of (hang on) B.O. and Gravel Gertie Plenty. So his name was B.O. Plenty. Ohhh Boy!


  - I barely remember Dick Tracy. Who was B.O. Plenty?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> - I barely remember Dick Tracy. Who was B.O. Plenty?


He was a ******* who had been used by a crime lord and Dick straightened him out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be honest now, iced tea or sweet tea, otherwise known as straight Karo Syrup?


Use to be 1cup of sugar to a gallon of tea. Now just artifical sweetners. I know brain killers . Love the peach Celestial seasoning teas. All favorites. Plus my herb teas. Lemon Verbena and mints. My grands love the blueberry and at Christmas we love all of the Christmas teas.. Only time we have sugar in our tea is when we have a teaparty and we drink it hot with cream. And yes I use about 5 lumps of sugar in mine.  :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Don't forget the Butterfingers food group!


Oh yeah now you are talking. Butterfinger blizard. Wish you hadn't said Butterfinger. Now I want one. :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Use to be 1cup of sugar to a gallon of tea. Now just artifical sweetners. I know brain killers . Love the peach Celestial seasoning teas. All favorites. Plus my herb teas. Lemon Verbena and mints. My grands love the blueberry and at Christmas we love all of the Christmas teas.. Only time we have sugar in our tea is when we have a teaparty and we drink it hot with cream. And yes I use about 5 lumps of sugar in mine.  :roll:


your herb teas sound relly nice. But I like hot coffee and tea black without sugar and iced tea with lemon and no sugar which has given me some strange looks when I've been in the southern States


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> - I barely remember Dick Tracy. Who was B.O. Plenty?


WCK - I'm the youngster around here - I didn't comment yesterday 'cause I didn't know who they were either.

Heard of Dick Tracy - but don't know who/what he is know for.

Gulp ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Use to be 1cup of sugar to a gallon of tea. Now just artifical sweetners. I know brain killers . Love the peach Celestial seasoning teas. All favorites. Plus my herb teas. Lemon Verbena and mints. My grands love the blueberry and at Christmas we love all of the Christmas teas.. Only time we have sugar in our tea is when we have a teaparty and we drink it hot with cream. And yes I use about 5 lumps of sugar in mine.  :roll:


I knew it! I've tried sweet tea, and nearly choked on all the sugar. Hence, my calling it the Karo Syrup drink. I only drink sugar free iced tea or Crystal Light Teas. I like using the Mio water flavorings and just discovered the Crystal Ice line of flavored waters.

We'll still need a long table for our sugar consumption at your pool party to get our sweets on.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I knew it! I've tried sweet tea, and nearly choked on all the sugar. Hence, my calling it the Karo Syrup drink. I only drink sugar free iced tea or Crystal Light Teas. I like using the Mio water flavorings and just discovered the Crystal Ice line of flavored waters.
> 
> We'll still need a long table for our sugar consumption at your pool party to get our sweets on.


Not a big iced tea drinker. Bang back coffee until about 9 AM then it is off2H2O I go. But bought some diet Dr. Pepper for some reason, and sure enough, I kept drinking it all day. Lesson learned, no more in my house for awhile.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Instant coffee??! Sacrilege! It must be freshly ground and made with loving care by my DH. He makes the absolute best coffee in the world. Of course, the fact that he serves it to me while I'm still in bed just might have something to do with it.


I went through all the steps of coffee making at a Panamanian coffee plantation (Finca) a couple of months ago. So interesting.

I learned that they float the coffee beans. The ones with fungus and bugs in them float They take those beans and make instant coffee with them. Also, I learned that Folger's uses those bad beans in their coffee.

I learned much more...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, Lukelucy, I just learned that bad beans could be floating amongst the sparkling pink elephants.

CB - where's the bug skimmer or pool boy?  

I do not swim in fungus knowingly and never drink the stuff either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be honest now, iced tea or sweet tea, otherwise known as straight Karo Syrup?


You are so right! Sweet as honey.

I live in Georgia now , but I learned to love sweet, sweet tea from my grandmother in Pennsylvania! We'd visit once a year, in summer. It was always so much fun, and I loved her cooking. Homemade bread and butter so soft you could almost pour it. And her tea was so sweet.

So - when I was a mom, I made really sweet tea. When my son's buddies came over (almost every day for a few great years, playing soccer in the back yard), they'd ask if I had any "sugar-water." They loved that tea as much as I did.

Really, if you're going to have iced tea on a hot summer day, don't be shy. Make it unabashedly sweet! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Speaking of honey; I LOVE, honey nut cheerios topped with skim milk, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries and drizzled with honey. Think I'll have that this moment! Thanks bon! Over and out...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wait, 1) I do NOT hold my nose when I swim and 2) I thought you'd be teaching 'diving' not "jumpin'"?
> 
> My bling is secure - is yours? :XD: You may call me "Sparkles." Yours is secured to your belly button, isn't it?


Oh, Sparkle, I love your name! I love sparkle and glitter.

As for the diving lessons, if you don't hold your nose, you'll have to go in upside down so you don't get water in your nose. You can practice before the party. Just secure your bling, (skip that step since yours is already secured), bend over, aim your head at the target, give a little jump, throw your legs in the air and float slowly toward the target. Oh - arms over your head. Try not to thrash around in the air, it doesn't look so good.

As for my bling - it is all secured and/or attached. I'm ready to go! Just have to find my bathing cap. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I went through all the steps of coffee making at a Panamanian coffee plantation (Finca) a couple of months ago. So interesting.
> 
> I learned that they float the coffee beans. The ones with fungus and bugs in them float They take those beans and make instant coffee with them. Also, I learned that Folger's uses those bad beans in their coffee.
> 
> I learned much more...


GROSS!!!!!!! Lukelucy! How could you!!! Blech!!!

You are making that up. Aren't you? Is that true? Fungus? I don't even eat mushrooms. Fungal coffee? Phtoooooey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Speaking of honey; I LOVE, honey nut cheerios topped with skim milk, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries and drizzled with honey. Think I'll have that this moment! Thanks bon! Over and out...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> GROSS!!!!!!! Lukelucy! How could you!!! Blech!!!
> 
> You are making that up. Aren't you? Is that true? Fungus? I don't even eat mushrooms. Fungal coffee? Phtoooooey!


I am not making it up. I spent time in Panama this winter. Really. In Boquete (Bo ket tee) the home of coffee plantations - fincas. Why wouldn't a coffee bean have insects and fungus. They are grown outside amongst insects, etc.

To add to that - when picking the beans, sticks and debris get mixed in with the picking. For the whole bean, they are sorted out. But, for instant coffee and cheaper brands, they are ground in. You don't know it because it is ground in.

Also, Indonesia Sumatra blends have dried blood added in for color. Also, in some brands chicory is added in. You just never know.

I learned never to buy anything but whole bean so that I know what I am drinking. You can see what is there.

I would never tell a lie about this. I have photos of the sticks somewhere. Maybe I can find them and post them. (My husband will have to help and that is an ordeal for me).

I just had a great cup, as I do every morning, of great Panamanian coffee.

Google Ruiz Coffee. That is where I went.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am not making it up. I spent time in Panama this winter. Really. In Boquete (Bo ket tee) the home of coffee plantations - fincas. Why wouldn't a coffee bean have insects and fungus. They are grown outside amongst insects, etc.
> 
> To add to that - when picking the beans, sticks and debris get mixed in with the picking. For the whole bean, they are sorted out. But, for instant coffee and cheaper brands, they are ground in. You don't know it because it is ground in.
> 
> ...


Here is a website with photos:

http://www.ruizcoffee.com/page33.html

I saw all of this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, Sparkle, I love your name! I love sparkle and glitter.
> 
> As for the diving lessons, if you don't hold your nose, you'll have to go in upside down so you don't get water in your nose. You can practice before the party. Just secure your bling, (skip that step since yours is already secured), bend over, aim your head at the target, give a little jump, throw your legs in the air and float slowly toward the target. Oh - arms over your head. Try not to thrash around in the air, it doesn't look so good.
> 
> As for my bling - it is all secured and/or attached. I'm ready to go! Just have to find my bathing cap. :shock:


Um, that's "Sparkle*s*" to you. I can already tell how these diving lessons are going to go when you can't even get my name correct .... At least you'll see me easily in the water with all my bling. I like sparkle, glitter and crystals way too much!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Google Ruiz Coffee. That is where I went.


I'd love to take that same tour. I love learning about anything regardless if I'd partake or not.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Scottishlass has an IRS joke 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-175723-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, Lukelucy, I just learned that bad beans could be floating amongst the sparkling pink elephants.
> 
> CB - where's the bug skimmer or pool boy?
> 
> I do not swim in fungus knowingly and never drink the stuff either.


No not in my pool it is crystal clear. Me either. I have no fungus. We test it every few days. Now if others want fungus water they will have to go the pond. There is plenty there and some other creepy things that I won't mention , even a beaver or two. But you may have a few horse flies so no tail flipping or belly busters. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Not a big iced tea drinker. Bang back coffee until about 9 AM then it is off2H2O I go. But bought some diet Dr. Pepper for some reason, and sure enough, I kept drinking it all day. Lesson learned, no more in my house for awhile.


WHAT in the world! You are offending me with the no flip flop sign. Those are my main shoes. Wear them in ther winter with sox. Girl! :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am not making it up. I spent time in Panama this winter. Really. In Boquete (Bo ket tee) the home of coffee plantations - fincas. Why wouldn't a coffee bean have insects and fungus. They are grown outside amongst insects, etc.
> 
> To add to that - when picking the beans, sticks and debris get mixed in with the picking. For the whole bean, they are sorted out. But, for instant coffee and cheaper brands, they are ground in. You don't know it because it is ground in.
> 
> ...


I guess every one needs fiber.  But the blood. Oh I faint when I see blood. Thanks for the tip. Yuck! I believe you LL.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not in my pool it is crystal clear.


Pouting .... that is darn right wrong! How will my crystals and sparkle show up when I'm diving into a crystal clear pool?

I'm very upset about this.

I'm going to apply crystals to the butt of my wetsuit now just to attract some attention to me!

It's all about Sparkles.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WHAT in the world! You are offending me with the no flip flop sign. Those are my main shoes. Wear them in ther winter with sox. Girl! :shock:


Oh, what a visual, my eyes, my eyes! 

There better not be any men around wearing leather sandals and white socks .....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK - I'm the youngster around here - I didn't comment yesterday 'cause I didn't know who they were either.
> 
> Heard of Dick Tracy - but don't know who/what he is know for.
> 
> Gulp ....


the many things we have to learn from our "elders"


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> the many things we have to learn from our "elders"


glad you and I can have each other's back


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I went through all the steps of coffee making at a Panamanian coffee plantation (Finca) a couple of months ago. So interesting.
> 
> I learned that they float the coffee beans. The ones with fungus and bugs in them float They take those beans and make instant coffee with them. Also, I learned that Folger's uses those bad beans in their coffee.
> 
> I learned much more...


Oh No! too much info LukeLucy! first hot dogs and now instant coffee, what's next??


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

We have hot dogs - where?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just stop by to say hi

Even when you are old,
I will be the same.
Even when your hair has turn gray, I will take care of you.
Isaiah 46;4

Am Off to the library volunteer for book sale every year. That way I can see books I don't have and go broke and bring more home I will not have time to read and take them back next book sale, then next one don't remember I have brought them back and buy them again.

To much fun. sparkles on behind how wonderful, I will bring my sun glasses as the reflection will cause eye strain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not in my pool it is crystal clear. Me either. I have no fungus. We test it every few days. Now if others want fungus water they will have to go the pond. There is plenty there and some other creepy things that I won't mention , even a beaver or two. But you may have a few horse flies so no tail flipping or belly busters. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :lol: :lol:


Do you mean there is a fungus among us???????????

better not be a junk ask???????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WHAT in the world! You are offending me with the no flip flop sign. Those are my main shoes. Wear them in ther winter with sox. Girl! :shock:


Because they make noise and they flop on the flip and who needs that.

Flop flip sign is needed.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Dick Tracy was a comic strip introduced in 1931 that paralleled the crime in Chicago at the time. Tracy was a detective who used forensics and gadgetry to catch bad guys. The best known gadget was the wrist radio. A film was released in 1990 that starred Warren Betty. Not one of his best.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We have hot dogs - where?


We have Oscar Mayer Wieners toooooooooo

Oh I love to be a wiener that is what I truely like to be.

For if I were an Oscar Mayer wiener everone would be in love with me. :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you mean there is a fungus among us???????????
> 
> better not be a junk ask???????


Only in your instant coffee - and Folgers. That's why Folgers is so cheap. Has sticks, fungus, insects in it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Only in your instant coffee - and Folgers. That's why Folgers is so cheap. Has sticks, fungus, insects in it.


nothing wrong with a little protiein. Bugs amoung us don't you know.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We have Oscar Mayer Wieners toooooooooo
> 
> Oh I love to be a wiener that is what I truely like to be.
> 
> For if I were an Oscar Mayer wiener everone would be in love with me. :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


I love Johnsonville hot dog sized Brats. Much better than regular hot dogs.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I love Johnsonville hot dog sized Brats. Much better than regular hot dogs.


Never heard of them. Where do you get them? Yummm.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Only in your instant coffee - and Folgers. That's why Folgers is so cheap. Has sticks, fungus, insects in it.


Ma'am, Folgers is *not* cheap! Great Value, now that's cheap!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Never heard of them. Where do you get them? Yummm.


In the hot dog section of the meat market in Wal Mart.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> In the hot dog section of the meat market in Wal Mart.


Thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Ma'am, Folgers is *not* cheap! Great Value, now that's cheap!


Then I would not trust what is in Cheap Value... More bugs, etc. than Folgers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> KP, I admit that I love coffee. I like Diet Pepsi too. I give you kudos for avoiding coffee. I know it has a lot of caffeine that isn't good for me, but I don't plan to give it up. My husband rarely drinks coffee. I say each to their own.


There are worse things to drink than coffee. There is also Folgers 1/2 caff, which is half the caffine than regular coffee. I drink that and think it is good.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds great! I'll bring you a diving tape and headphones - and a target to put in the water. You just hold your nose, aim at the target - and jump!
> 
> (Make sure your bling is securely attached.)
> 
> See you there! Look out, CB - here we come!


Not to worry about the lost bling. We can always go diving for the bling. Wouldn't that be a fun game? Especially from the edge of the pool looking down. :shock: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not to worry about the lost bling. We can always go diving for the bling. Wouldn't that be a fun game? Especially from the edge of the pool looking down. :shock: :shock:


Nope you won't see my hiney in the air. Not on less I can go bottom first.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just stop by to say hi
> 
> Even when you are old,
> I will be the same.
> ...


>>>>> You've got that correct; wait until you see! Can't miss it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I presume there is a tax on pink mammals floating in blue pools.
> 
> If there isn't yet, there will be.
> 
> I'll bring my wallet.


I have banned the IRS from all pool parties. We were not invited to their parties, so they can't come to ours. Therefore, No tax on pink floating mammals. However, we will have to have a floating only session in the pool, followed by an adult swim session.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Not to worry about the lost bling. We can always go diving for the bling. Wouldn't that be a fun game? Especially from the edge of the pool looking down. :shock: :shock:


Now, now we don't need to go there.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> your herb teas sound relly nice. But I like hot coffee and tea black without sugar and iced tea with lemon and no sugar which has given me some strange looks when I've been in the southern States


Just tell them you are a Canadian, they will understand. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> I love Johnsonville hot dog sized Brats. Much better than regular hot dogs.


Delish - had one last weekend - peppers, onions, mustard - yea!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Never heard of them. Where do you get them? Yummm.


Mine are near the pork in the meat cooler.

I love Johnsonville Brats. Must cook slowly so that are completely cooked and be mindful not to pierce or butterfly so you don't loose the juices and moisture.

If cooking inside, sometimes I cook as I do all other links. But on the outside grill = fabulous!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have banned the IRS from all pool parties. We were not invited to their parties, so they can't come to ours. Therefore, No tax on pink floating mammals. However, we will have to have a floating only session in the pool, followed by an adult swim session.


Amen they have come uninvited too many times. I still have my rotary dial phone so you can call home from here. I will have my coach's whistle. I will be in charge of the races. Don't forget your rings to go around you waist. Ah I mean the intertubes. Aaaha


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Then I would not trust what is in Cheap Value... More bugs, etc. than Folgers.


Figures - Folgers = my parent's favorite! Ha.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Delish - had one last weekend - peppers, onions, mustard - yea!


Humm thinking now what I want for supper. Will have to make my own buns. Gotta go . XXX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Pouting .... that is darn right wrong! How will my crystals and sparkle show up when I'm diving into a crystal clear pool?
> 
> I'm very upset about this.
> 
> ...


No pouting necessary. Crystal clear pool water will allow the sun to shine straight to the bottom. Your bling will shine in all its glory. We will all need an extra pair of sunglasses for the viewing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Mine are near the pork in the meat cooler.
> 
> I love Johnsonville Brats. Must cook slowly so that are completely cooked and be mindful not to piece or butterfly so you don't loose the juices and moisture.
> 
> If cooking inside, sometimes I cook as I do all other links. But on the outside grill = fabulous!


I want to get some!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Not to worry about the lost bling. We can always go diving for the bling. Wouldn't that be a fun game? Especially from the edge of the pool looking down. :shock: :shock:


How do you propose we search for bling in a crystal pool while wearing crystal clear goggles and our own brilliance while standing on the edge of a pool, looking down?

You sound blinded by your own bling thing!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope you won't see my hiney in the air. Not on less I can go bottom first.


In that case; wear a diamond tiara so we can find you on the way down.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I have banned the IRS from all pool parties. We were not invited to their parties, so they can't come to ours. Therefore, No tax on pink floating mammals. However, we will have to have a floating only session in the pool, followed by an adult swim session.


" .... followed by an adult swim session."

I'm out. Where's my towel?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> How do you propose we search for bling in a crystal pool while wearing crystal clear goggles and our own brilliance while standing on the edge of a pool, looking down?
> 
> You sound blinded by your own bling thing!


We will follow the sparkle, sparkles.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Just tell them you are a Canadian, they will understand. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


But WCK may object. Plus, we like Canadians, can't place the blame on them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen they have come uninvited too many times. I still have my rotary dial phone so you can call home from here. I will have my coach's whistle. I will be in charge of the races. Don't forget your rings to go around you waist. Ah I mean the intertubes. Aaaha


 :XD: can't wait to use your phone

Did I mention my wallet floats? I'll pay off any uninvited IRS dude.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I want to get some!


We must buy 5 in a package as that is the way they are packaged. Don't forgot nice hot-dog type buns for them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We will follow the sparkle, sparkles.


oh, that's right! Happy girl again :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am not making it up. I spent time in Panama this winter. Really. In Boquete (Bo ket tee) the home of coffee plantations - fincas. Why wouldn't a coffee bean have insects and fungus. They are grown outside amongst insects, etc.
> 
> To add to that - when picking the beans, sticks and debris get mixed in with the picking. For the whole bean, they are sorted out. But, for instant coffee and cheaper brands, they are ground in. You don't know it because it is ground in.
> 
> ...


Lukelucy,

I hope you know I was teasing you. Please tell me you knew that! I believed you - just thought it sounded less than appetizing.

But - we do know that a certain amount of "insect parts" is allowed in our food. If you think hard about a lot of this stuff, dieting would be easier! And it makes perfect sense when you remind me that coffee beans are from a plant and around bugs and dirt all the time. Perfectly natural. I will cope.

It sounds like you had an interesting trip. In fact, I think your coffee info is interesting, too. My son-in-law grinds his own beans. Once I asked Dunkin' Donuts why their coffee was so good. They said they ground the beans! I might just try that some day, although my husband wouldn't touch it. It would be fun, I think.

See - I've really learned something from you already today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bonbf3

It was a great trip. We flew into Panama City and spent 2 days there with my husband's old friends. Then we all flew to Boquete to stay with more of my husband's old friends. Everyone knew each other but me. I loved them. Some went zip-lining. Then we went to Las Layas (Laaas Lay - haaas - pronounciation) for a day. That is on the west coast of Panama right on the ocean. Then flew back to Panama City for our flight out.

Panama City is hotter than hell.
On the flight home, I was sitting in an aisle seat and my husband was right across on another aisle seat. Not long after take-off, a woman threw up RIGHT between our seats! I saw it coming and tried to push her saying, "Keep moving!". Nope she blew it right there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, Lukelucy, I just learned that bad beans could be floating amongst the sparkling pink elephants.
> 
> CB - where's the bug skimmer or pool boy?
> 
> I do not swim in fungus knowingly and never drink the stuff either.


Oh, no!

That's okay - we'll get Lukelucy to take care of it. She'll know what to do. Maybe she can make them into instant coffee!

To go with the cake!

There will be cake, won't there?

And I'll give LL a diving lesson to say thank you for the coffee!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> That's okay - we'll get Lukelucy to take care of it. She'll know what to do. Maybe she can make them into instant coffee!
> 
> ...


Yes, I'll take care of it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bonbf3
> 
> It was a great trip. We flew into Panama City and spent 2 days there with my husband's old friends. Then we all flew to Boquete to stay with more of my husband's old friends. Everyone knew each other but me. I loved them. Some went zip-lining. Then we went to Las Layas (Laaas Lay - haaas - pronounciation) for a day. That is on the west coast of Panama right on the ocean. Then flew back to Panama City for our flight out.
> 
> ...


I know a woman from Panama - very lovely, very friendly. Talks soooo fast when speaking Spanish! We worked together.

Do you speak Spanish?

Sounds like a lovely trip - except for the trip home. In fact, you had a lot to deal with on that trip. Bugs in the coffee beans and puke in the airplane. You're a trouper! (Or is it trooper?)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I'll take care of it!


You're a doll!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

So as a coffee connoisseur which one is YOUR favorite. I'm always looking for the best cup. Please don't tell me you don't drink it.


Lukelucy said:


> I went through all the steps of coffee making at a Panamanian coffee plantation (Finca) a couple of months ago. So interesting.
> 
> I learned that they float the coffee beans. The ones with fungus and bugs in them float They take those beans and make instant coffee with them. Also, I learned that Folger's uses those bad beans in their coffee.
> 
> I learned much more...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And they didn't know all the benefits they were getting from that tea.



bonbf3 said:


> You are so right! Sweet as honey.
> 
> I live in Georgia now , but I learned to love sweet, sweet tea from my grandmother in Pennsylvania! We'd visit once a year, in summer. It was always so much fun, and I loved her cooking. Homemade bread and butter so soft you could almost pour it. And her tea was so sweet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> There are worse things to drink than coffee. There is also Folgers 1/2 caff, which is half the caffine than regular coffee. I drink that and think it is good.


I have a Keurig system that my daughter gave me for Christmas. I love the Starbucks Cafe Verona blend. It is a dark coffee. I can run one coffee pod through a number of times, unlike some of the light coffees. That first strong cup in the morning is heavenly.

I save my 20% off coupons at Bed Bath and Beyond to buy coffee. I also have the solo cups so I can fill with my other favorite coffee, Jamaica Me Crazy blend, that I get at at a coffee store. It has a hint of caramel that makes it very smooth.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How about some Potato Buns? They are my favorite. I'd also like to try CB's homemade buns. Probably much better. Plus a little mustard and sauerkraut. YUM. And we're having wings tonight with hot sauce.



knitpresentgifts said:


> We must buy 5 in a package as that is the way they are packaged. Don't forgot nice hot-dog type buns for them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> So as a coffee connoisseur which one is YOUR favorite. I'm always looking for the best cup. Please don't tell me you don't drink it.


Of course I drink it. I am drinking the Panamanian coffee now. It does not have a heavy caffeine kick. However, I put a lot of milk in it. When we had a tasting, we drank in without anything. So, I cannot judge coffee with it being half milk.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We also like aisle seats across from each other. Heard there are a lot of American (USA) expats living there. Have traversed the Canal 3 times and each time it seems to get more interesting.

Having someone upchuck beside you must have been super gross. Where was her bag?? Hope they had something to deal with the aroma. This is too gross....just thinking about it. Sorry.


Lukelucy said:


> Bonbf3
> 
> It was a great trip. We flew into Panama City and spent 2 days there with my husband's old friends. Then we all flew to Boquete to stay with more of my husband's old friends. Everyone knew each other but me. I loved them. Some went zip-lining. Then we went to Las Layas (Laaas Lay - haaas - pronounciation) for a day. That is on the west coast of Panama right on the ocean. Then flew back to Panama City for our flight out.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll bring a rum cake. About 2 cups of rum. We usually don't allow anyone who eats it to drive...need designated driver.



bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> That's okay - we'll get Lukelucy to take care of it. She'll know what to do. Maybe she can make them into instant coffee!
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Let's talk Cake. I don't generally go for cake but am willing to learn.

I do like some Chocolate Cakes and Red Velvet Cake if made correctly. 

We'll need something light - how about Strawberry Shortcake. I will please the fruit lovers and the cake lovers sorta?

I like cookies and bars - I'll bring O'Henry Bars and something more... thinking...


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Ditto on the Keurig for ease. And then I cut them open and put the grounds on my camellias, azaleas and gardenia bushes. Glad to hear someone else does them twice. For two cups I fill the cups 1/2 full and then on the second run top them off. I like strong, fresh brewed DD from beans best and that is my favorite. Also do the BBB coupon. When I get those coupons in the mail I always feel as if I need to buy something because they seem like money. What great marketing.



Knit crazy said:


> I have a Keurig system that my daughter gave me for Christmas. I love the Starbucks Cafe Verona blend. It is a dark coffee. I can run one coffee pod through a number of times, unlike some of the light coffees. That first strong cup in the morning is heavenly.
> 
> I save my 20% off coupons at Bed Bath and Beyond to buy coffee. I also have the solo cups so I can fill with my other favorite coffee, Jamaica Me Crazy blend, that I get at at a coffee store. It has a hint of caramel that makes it very smooth.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And they didn't know all the benefits they were getting from that tea.


Right! And now, they probably do. These "new" adults are so savvy when it comes to food.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> I'll bring a rum cake. About 2 cups of rum. We usually don't allow anyone who eats it to drive...need designated driver.


Sounds delicious! I'm SO glad we're having cake!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> How about some Potato Buns? They are my favorite. I'd also like to try CB's homemade buns. Probably much better. Plus a little mustard and sauerkraut. YUM. And we're having wings tonight with hot sauce.


The recipe I used for my hamburger buns is on KP under Candylain cabin. They are so good. It is her recipe but I used flaxseed meal in mine instead of wheat germ. Ohh I want some hot wings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a yummy coconut cake. My dd's favorite. Sour cream and some other yummy ingred . It would taster better if it sat a day or two, but who could wait that long?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> How about some Potato Buns? They are my favorite. I'd also like to try CB's homemade buns. Probably much better. Plus a little mustard and sauerkraut. YUM. And we're having wings tonight with hot sauce.


Spread a little (or a lot) garlic spread on the buns. Toast them either on the grill or under the broiler. Oh, man!!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Let's talk Cake. I don't generally go for cake but am willing to learn.
> 
> I do like some Chocolate Cakes and Red Velvet Cake if made correctly.
> 
> ...


My aunt made Red Velvet cake to die for. Oh, yeah, man.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds delicious! I'm SO glad we're having cake!!


Forget the cake. I'll just take the rum.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Ditto on the Keurig for ease. And then I cut them open and put the grounds on my camellias, azaleas and gardenia bushes. Glad to hear someone else does them twice. For two cups I fill the cups 1/2 full and then on the second run top them off. I like strong, fresh brewed DD from beans best and that is my favorite. Also do the BBB coupon. When I get those coupons in the mail I always feel as if I need to buy something because they seem like money. What great marketing.


I signed up for the BB&B email coupons. I didn't get mailed coupons very often, but every email has a coupon. I get them everyday or every other day. I hadn't thought about recycling the grounds. Thanks for that idea.

Now another question. Does anyone shop Joann's online? Does it irk you that they only allow you to use one coupon? I can use multiples at the store. Plus they offer free shipping frequently with a promo bode, but if you use it you can't use a coupon for a product too.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Ditto on the Keurig for ease. And then I cut them open and put the grounds on my camellias, azaleas and gardenia bushes. Glad to hear someone else does them twice. For two cups I fill the cups 1/2 full and then on the second run top them off. I like strong, fresh brewed DD from beans best and that is my favorite. Also do the BBB coupon. When I get those coupons in the mail I always feel as if I need to buy something because they seem like money. What great marketing.


I signed up for the BB&B email coupons. I didn't get mailed coupons very often, but every email has a coupon. I get them everyday or every other day. I hadn't thought about recycling the grounds. Thanks for that idea.

Now another question. Does anyone shop Joann's online? Does it irk you that they only allow you to use one coupon? I can use multiples at the store. Plus they offer free shipping frequently with a promo bode, but if you use it you can't use a coupon for a product too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> We also like aisle seats across from each other. Heard there are a lot of American (USA) expats living there. Have traversed the Canal 3 times and each time it seems to get more interesting.
> 
> Having someone upchuck beside you must have been super gross. Where was her bag?? Hope they had something to deal with the aroma. This is too gross....just thinking about it. Sorry.


No problem. Glad you are thinking about it. I wondered the same thing. Where was her bag. I think she figured she could make it to the bathroom. Nope. She did not make it. But, after a long while in the bathroom, she walked by with a blanket around her. They put her in First Class!

I demanded to the woman sitting in the middle next to me to ring for a steward/stewardess. My husband rang too. So, they had multiple people ringing. The steward came charging down the aisle. I held up my left hand and motioned STOP. Then I pointed down. He looked down and gasped.

Multiple attendants came and put stuff down. But, still. It was a long flight and I had 4-5 hours more to go. The woman did not think clearly. She should have had a bag.
I SHOUTED to her as I pushed her to KEEP MOVING. Nope.

I must say that I have been on 19 take offs and landings since Feb - April. On one of my other flights, a person wanted to step over me (I was not in his row - I was at a 2 seat, emergency exit - paid extra row) because he had a bloody nose. So, he was dripping and wanted to go around me.

Yup, flying can be fun!!

The expats part is another story. More info if you ask.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> That's okay - we'll get Lukelucy to take care of it. She'll know what to do. Maybe she can make them into instant coffee!
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what a pig pickin cake is? I have a great recipe to share, but DH and I are heading to Kentucky for the weekend. Expect the recipe on Monday when I get back.

A pig pickin cake is one you make for a hog roast. When my oldest daughter was 10 and in Girl Scouts, they had a cake bake contest. The girls each entered a cake in the contest, and the winners were published in the GS neighborhood's recipe book. I was the troop leader, and my daughter picked a fruit cocktail cake to make. It came in 2nd or 3rd place. I made so many practice cakes with my DD that I can barely stand the smell of fruit cocktail today. I was pregnant at the time so some smells bothered me.

My co-leader's daughter prepared a Southern Pineapple Cake that came in 1st place. My co-leader was from NC. It was her mother's recipe, and she called it a pig pickin cake. It's good. Has mandarin oranges in the cake and Cool Whip and crushed pineapple in the frosting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone know what a pig pickin cake is? I have a great recipe to share, but DH and I are heading to Kentucky for the weekend. Expect the recipe on Monday when I get back.
> 
> A pig pickin cake is one you make for a hog roast. When my oldest daughter was 10 and in Girl Scouts, they had a cake bake contest. The girls each entered a cake in the contest, and the winners were published in the GS neighborhood's recipe book. I was the troop leader, and my daughter picked a fruit cocktail cake to make. It came in 2nd or 3rd place. I made so many practice cakes with my DD that I can barely stand the smell of fruit cocktail today. I was pregnant at the time so some smells bothered me.
> 
> My co-leader's daughter prepared a Southern Pineapple Cake that came in 1st place. My co-leader was from NC. It was her mother's recipe, and she called it a pig pickin cake. It's good. Has mandarin oranges in the cake and Cool Whip and crushed pineapple in the frosting.


Send me the recipe. I LOVE recipes. Any and all I will appreciate!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone know what a pig pickin cake is? I have a great recipe to share, but DH and I are heading to Kentucky for the weekend. Expect the recipe on Monday when I get back.
> 
> A pig pickin cake is one you make for a hog roast. When my oldest daughter was 10 and in Girl Scouts, they had a cake bake contest. The girls each entered a cake in the contest, and the winners were published in the GS neighborhood's recipe book. I was the troop leader, and my daughter picked a fruit cocktail cake to make. It came in 2nd or 3rd place. I made so many practice cakes with my DD that I can barely stand the smell of fruit cocktail today. I was pregnant at the time so some smells bothered me.
> 
> My co-leader's daughter prepared a Southern Pineapple Cake that came in 1st place. My co-leader was from NC. It was her mother's recipe, and she called it a pig pickin cake. It's good. Has mandarin oranges in the cake and Cool Whip and crushed pineapple in the frosting.


I'd love to have the S Pineapple Cake recipe - I love fruit and sounds light and refreshing. Can't wait to try it! Have a safe trip.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Send me the recipe. I LOVE recipes. Any and all I will appreciate!


Here is my boys' all time favorite cake. The recipe was in one of the old (30years ago) joy of cooking cookbooks but they left it out in subsequent prints. Thank goodness I knew it by heart before my cookbook fell apart and I threw it. I found it on a Google search for one of the boys when they asked for it. I use a butter cream frosting with vanilla and almond flavoring. It's a good cake for picnics because its not crumbly. It's nice and moist. And best of all...it uses coffee!
http://www.timms.ca/kft/recipes/Ollo'sChocolateCake.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd love to have the S Pineapple Cake recipe - I love fruit and sounds light and refreshing. Can't wait to try it! Have a safe trip.


Me too. Please give us the recipe(s)!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have a yummy coconut cake. My dd's favorite. Sour cream and some other yummy ingred . It would taster better if it sat a day or two, but who could wait that long?


Oh, yummy - more cake!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Here is my boys' all time favorite cake. The recipe was in one of the old (30years ago) joy of cooking cookbooks but they left it out in subsequent prints. Thank goodness I knew it by heart before my cookbook fell apart and I threw it. I found it on a Google search for one of the boys when they asked for it. I use a butter cream frosting with vanilla and almond flavoring. It's a good cake for picnics because its not crumbly. It's nice and moist. And best of all...it uses coffee!
> http://www.timms.ca/kft/recipes/Ollo'sChocolateCake.html


Oh me I wish you hadn't sent that recipe. heheheh It looks so easy and yummy. Bad for swimming weather. :roll: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll bring a Henry the Explorer cake - yellow cake with chocolate butter cream icing.

This is just a regular cake. When my kids were little, I read them a story called Henry the Explorer. At the end, Henry's mother served everyone yellow cake with chocolate icing. It looked so delicious that I had to make one. Ever since, we've called it Henry the Explorer cake and still love it. 

All except my husband, our son, and his son - who do NOT like any cake. It must be hereditary. What can I say? It didn't come from MY side of the family!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> My aunt made Red Velvet cake to die for. Oh, yeah, man.


Do you know how to replicate the cake - please share if you do.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just stop by to say hi
> 
> Even when you are old,
> I will be the same.
> ...


Hi Yarnie - how did the book sale go? You sound just like dh - he does the same thing with books. He also donates tools and other stuff so he can buy new ones - just one more thing to keep me confused


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Just tell them you are a Canadian, they will understand. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You're right - they had a good laugh over us northerners that drink hot tea in Florida in July (and I remembered to ask for hot tea and not just tea). Of course the same would happen up here - southerner wondering why they got this little metal pot of hot water with a tea bag on the side when the asked for tea expecting a nice, cold refreshing iced tea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd love to take that same tour. I love learning about anything regardless if I'd partake or not.


Oh, Sparkler, you're just interested in everything! Me, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Scottishlass has an IRS joke
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-175723-1.html


OH - ouch!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Pouting .... that is darn right wrong! How will my crystals and sparkle show up when I'm diving into a crystal clear pool?
> 
> I'm very upset about this.
> 
> ...


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, what a visual, my eyes, my eyes!
> 
> There better not be any men around wearing leather sandals and white socks .....


LOL all over the place!!

Wait a minute here, Sparkly! "Your eyes your eyes" can't take the vision of flip-flops with socks? You, the one who swims without holding her nose and has crystals on her dainty little behind? 
Oh, dear child - better bring dark sunglasses - there will be visions of loveliness all over that pool!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So much talk about food and cake - good thing we just finished dinner or I'd be drooling by now. After the feast, we might need the water wings to stay afloat

CB - hope you had a good visit with family. Did gs bring you a video of their weather report on TV?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Only in your instant coffee - and Folgers. That's why Folgers is so cheap. Has sticks, fungus, insects in it.


Makes it hearty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Then I would not trust what is in Cheap Value... More bugs, etc. than Folgers.


Too many bugs and twigs make coffee stick between teeth. MORE flossing! I swear, the flossing never ends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll teach everyone to dive during adult swim. The adults, that is. I think that leaves out ....who was it - Sparkler and ...... ? They're not fully grown yet. Sparkler and.......my memory fails me. 

Come on, 'fess up - who didn't know who Dick Tracy was? What are they teaching in schools anyway!?

West Coast Kitty! Sparklings and West Coast Kitty - they're the ones who still have to use their Learner's permits to drive. Oh,no - I'm supposed to teach Sparklings to dive.

Sparklings!!!! RED ALERT - BRING YOUR WATER WINGS TO THE PARTY. NO DIVE LESSONS WITHOUT WATER WINGS. ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME? WATER WINGS!!

I hope she heard me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Just finished watching Boston Bruins knock out Pittsburg in 4 straight games in hockey playoffs. I'm happy - dh not so much, he's still holding a grudge because the Bruins beat his favourite team the Leafs. Boston now get a nice break while LA and Chicago battle it out


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Do you know how to replicate the cake - please share if you do.


I wish I did. She was kind of "funny". When I asked her for the recipe, she altered the ingredients so the cake fell. Not nice. :thumbdown:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Flaxseed is so good for you. Too bad you don't live near me we had plenty of wings. I'm going to check out that bun recipe.


Country Bumpkins said:


> The recipe I used for my hamburger buns is on KP under Candylain cabin. They are so good. It is her recipe but I used flaxseed meal in mine instead of wheat germ. Ohh I want some hot wings.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

How do you like your rum??


thumper5316 said:


> Forget the cake. I'll just take the rum.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> The expats part is another story. More info if you ask.


I'd love to hear what you know about the expats. I've heard that Panama is a good place to get a bang for your declining buck.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Didn't you love being a scout leader. Little girls almost ladies are so cute. The pig pickin cake I think I've had but it was too sweet for me.


Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone know what a pig pickin cake is? I have a great recipe to share, but DH and I are heading to Kentucky for the weekend. Expect the recipe on Monday when I get back.
> 
> A pig pickin cake is one you make for a hog roast. When my oldest daughter was 10 and in Girl Scouts, they had a cake bake contest. The girls each entered a cake in the contest, and the winners were published in the GS neighborhood's recipe book. I was the troop leader, and my daughter picked a fruit cocktail cake to make. It came in 2nd or 3rd place. I made so many practice cakes with my DD that I can barely stand the smell of fruit cocktail today. I was pregnant at the time so some smells bothered me.
> 
> My co-leader's daughter prepared a Southern Pineapple Cake that came in 1st place. My co-leader was from NC. It was her mother's recipe, and she called it a pig pickin cake. It's good. Has mandarin oranges in the cake and Cool Whip and crushed pineapple in the frosting.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Thumper that sounds good and doesn't have tons of ingredients. Like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So much talk about food and cake - good thing we just finished dinner or I'd be drooling by now. After the feast, we might need the water wings to stay afloat
> 
> CB - hope you had a good visit with family. Did gs bring you a video of their weather report on TV?


Funny we will won't we. I almost died on time with a ring around my waist. I hope I haven't told this story before. We were at a waterpark with our kids and my b and sil. I used to do all of the fun things with the kids. I had one of the life preservers aroung my waist. I just on the slope that you will float unto a bigger pool. When I jumped in I flipped over with my bootay in the air. All of the kids behind me kept jumping on me keeping me under the water upside down drowning. I was kicking my legs in the air but just couldn't get turned back over. I think I saw the light. lol No not really but don't know how I got turned back over. My family was on the side and never saw me drowning. I am hear to tell you about it but a scary time for me. Kitty I did have a good visit with my daughter, sil and boys. They stayed at my mother's so I went over there. We did see the boys on TV. Andrew did a wonderful job and at the last they let the rotten boy sit with the weather and news man. It was really something to see. lol Thanks for asking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny we will won't we. I almost died on time with a ring around my waist. I hope I haven't told this story before. We were at a waterpark with our kids and my b and sil. I used to do all of the fun things with the kids. I had one of the life preservers aroung my waist. I just on the slope that you will float unto a bigger pool. When I jumped in I flipped over with my bootay in the air. All of the kids behind me kept jumping on me keeping me under the water upside down drowning. I was kicking my legs in the air but just couldn't get turned back over. I think I saw the light. lol No not really but don't know how I got turned back over. My family was on the side and never saw me drowning. I am hear to tell you about it but a scary time for me. Kitty I did have a good visit with my daughter, sil and boys. They stayed at my mother's so I went over there. We did see the boys on TV. Andrew did a wonderful job and at the last they let the rotten boy sit with the weather and news man. It was really something to see. lol Thanks for asking.


That would have been terrifying - so glad God turned you over; sometimes it's hard to tell if someone's in trouble or goofing around. Glad you had a good visit; will they stop back on their way home too? Sleep well


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll teach everyone to dive during adult swim.


CANNONBALL!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is what we will be doing also at the pool party. 



 LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, Sparkler, you're just interested in everything! Me, too.


Am I Sparkler or Sparkles? I'd better answer to both.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> LOL all over the place!!
> 
> Wait a minute here, Sparkly! "Your eyes your eyes" can't take the vision of flip-flops with socks? You, the one who swims without holding her nose and has crystals on her dainty little behind?
> Oh, dear child - better bring dark sunglasses - there will be visions of loveliness all over that pool!! :-D :-D :-D


Who are you calling a 'little behind?" I'm catching up - just give me a chance.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll teach everyone to dive during adult swim. The adults, that is. I think that leaves out ....who was it - Sparkler and ...... ? They're not fully grown yet. Sparkler and.......my memory fails me.
> 
> Come on, 'fess up - who didn't know who Dick Tracy was? What are they teaching in schools anyway!?
> 
> ...


I've heard! What are water wings? Do they glisten in the brilliant sun? If yes, I like them. Will these wings make my dainty little behind look big? Maybe WCK and I can share our newly sprouted wings and fly ... since we're not old enough yet to drive. :-o


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> I wish I did. She was kind of "funny". When I asked her for the recipe, she altered the ingredients so the cake fell. Not nice. :thumbdown:


ooh ... that's not very nice. I'll continue using my Mom's recipe. I like it but wondered if there was a better one out there - you never know until you try.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Flaxseed is so good for you. Too bad you don't live near me we had plenty of wings. I'm going to check out that bun recipe.


Ha! I put flaxseed in my sewn warm therapy items - it holds heat and cold better than beans or rice and doesn't plump up when heated like rice will.

I've got to check out the bun recipe as well.

Need to expand my buns to fit my wings so the recipe should help.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been terrifying - so glad God turned you over; sometimes it's hard to tell if someone's in trouble or goofing around. Glad you had a good visit; will they stop back on their way home too? Sleep well


Ditto! Scary story CB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what we will be doing also at the pool party.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


OMG, how sweet is she. I loved her attitude and spunk; caught the ending too. 

Country - you reminded me of this image that I love:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG, how sweet is she. I loved her attitude and spunk; caught the ending too.
> 
> Country - you reminded me of this image that I love:


Wasn't she cute. When I grow up I want to be just like her.
Soo true. You don't even know how true. heheheeh. Grands and dh have to teach me who to do everything. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've heard! What are water wings? Do they glisten in the brilliant sun? If yes, I like them. Will these wings make my dainty little behind look big? Maybe WCK and I can share our newly sprouted wings and fly ... since we're not old enough yet to drive. :-o


Water wings are tubes that the little kids put on their upper arms, to help them float. They do not come pre-blinged, you must provide your own bling. Will they make your dainty behind look big, - that depends on your definition of dainty.  If these water wings are not your cuppa, then possibly you are well endowed and have built in water wings? My friend does and can float forever, Me - lead weight, straight to the bottom I go. :lol: :lol:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

When I took swimming in college the coach was laughing at me trying to swim under water. No matter how hard I struggled, I popped right back to the surface. She said I was so well endowed on my chest that I had built in water wings.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Have been busy since yesterday lots of reading to catch upon.

I sent Janeway a PM as people think I am her. Then another said to throw Jane on the bus. Who is she? Is this site the bus trip or the swimming party? So confusing cannot keep up ..then there is Ravelry. Boy, oh, boy. I need coffee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West coast Kitty,
The book sale was great sold alot, but still alot there. Three of us working. Came in and could smell popcorn so ask Gishla , where popcorn was. Party for school rug rats, We three had to have some plus home made treats. Then running around between sales looking at books. Already found one that I already had when got home. We had a riot the three of us. 

Have you been busy at the shop of late? How has the weather been?

Have you gotten the pattern yet for the scarf done? Let me know will pm address to you. Want to pay you for it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB you could of ask for my permission before posting my dancing. But can't help but love the song. Keep away from ran around Sue. Oh oh oh oh.

Did you see I have my life alert on. If we are pool partying and dancing think it would be best that we all wear them. You especial if you are going to do the bottoms up thingy.

I do not sink I have enough ballast (fatty) to float across the ocean.

My body lies over the ocean my body lies over the sea, my body lies over the ocean please bring back my body to me.

No food no no cake, or we will be bottoms up. Just a nice vintage wine, the kind you buy in a box will do.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh My Word! You folks speak of TREASON????? I advise you to read your own words...shame on you all!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> Oh My Word! You folks speak of TREASON????? I advise you to read your own words...shame on you all!


What what what are you posting about. Did you lose something on the way to posting here? What the heck, try reason instead of treason.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> Oh My Word! You folks speak of TREASON????? I advise you to read your own words...shame on you all!


 :?: - don't you like swimming or pool parties - or is it the coffee and cake :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

troll


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It would seem she doesn't like any of what is put on here? Who pinch her in the behind any way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Some people don't like for some to have fun. Is that a song? lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some people don't like for some to have fun. Is that a song? lol


hum a few bars and I will follow along. :idea: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West coast Kitty,
> The book sale was great sold alot, but still alot there. Three of us working. Came in and could smell popcorn so ask Gishla , where popcorn was. Party for school rug rats, We three had to have some plus home made treats. Then running around between sales looking at books. Already found one that I already had when got home. We had a riot the three of us.
> 
> Have you been busy at the shop of late? How has the weather been?
> ...


Hi Yarnie - books and popcorn - sounds like a great day to me. I like biographies, historical novels, mystery & suspense. What do you like to read?

Store has been a little slow the last couple of weeks - but that is normal for this time of year so not worried about it. More time for knitting and crochet. I'm on 3rd block of scarf pattern but haven't worked on it for awhile. I more block to work up and the rest is repeats to the end. Hopefully will be done soon.

Dinner is almost ready, so will come back later. Hope you have a good evening.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> hum a few bars and I will follow along. :idea: :lol:


Girls just wanta have fun. Cindy Lauper. tehehe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Husband and I just returned from the hospital - he had shoulder surgery. Looks like I'll be doing it all for many weeks.


Lukelucy- sorry to hear about your husband. I have been thinking about you. did you find out about the BPPV ? did you see the specialist? I wondered whether they gave you the exercises. hope you haven't had any more problems with vertigo. Mine came when I was stressed so be careful. It is hard to have your husband ill. Designer


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie - books and popcorn - sounds like a great day to me. I like biographies, historical novels, mystery & suspense. What do you like to read?
> 
> Store has been a little slow the last couple of weeks - but that is normal for this time of year so not worried about it. More time for knitting and crochet. I'm on 3rd block of scarf pattern but haven't worked on it for awhile. I more block to work up and the rest is repeats to the end. Hopefully will be done soon.
> 
> Dinner is almost ready, so will come back later. Hope you have a good evening.


Oh I so love historical and biographies too. Just finish reading Eleanor of Aquitaine. She was some lady, Queen of France and England. A women liber before her time. Not like the liberal's of today. Found a new one at book sale, All Over but the Shoutin by Rick Bragg about his father and growing up in the south. Bragg's is a pulitzer prize winning reporter. I love books about the South. Also found Philip Yancey book What's so AMAZING about GRACE a book on faith. I do read mystery once in a while but not often. But do love reading, and learning how others live their lives,.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I wish I did. She was kind of "funny". When I asked her for the recipe, she altered the ingredients so the cake fell. Not nice. :thumbdown:


Double :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That would have been terrifying - so glad God turned you over; sometimes it's hard to tell if someone's in trouble or goofing around. Glad you had a good visit; will they stop back on their way home too? Sleep well


How awful! That's what you get for being so much fun, CB!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I so love historical and biographies too. Just finish reading Eleanor of Aquitaine. She was some lady, Queen of France and England. A women liber before her time. Not like the liberal's of today. Found a new one at book sale, All Over but the Shoutin by Rick Bragg about his father and growing up in the south. Bragg's is a pulitzer prize winning reporter. I love books about the South. Also found Philip Yancey book What's so AMAZING about GRACE a book on faith. I do read mystery once in a while but not often. But do love reading, and learning how others live their lives,.


I love Philip Yancey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what we will be doing also at the pool party.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Love her!

I just had a thought after reading CB's story. (Uh-oh.) Does anybody like synchronized swimming (water ballet)? I think it's amazing. Since you spent all that time upside down in the water, CB - could you teach us? Wouldn't we be a beautiful sight - all glittery and doing water ballet? Like angels in the pool. Too lovely for words!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How awful! That's what you get for being so much fun, CB!!


Well Bonnie I wasn't having fun while I was drowning up side down. The other time I went down a waterslide in Florida I got embarrassed. I had a strapless bathing suit on. My brother told me that I could go faster if I went on my stomach. It was a brand new slide too. So being the "FUN" person I am I did what he said. I went on my belly. When I came to the end of the slide and went into the kiddy pool I popped up and a news group was there filming the grand opening. What was so embarassing was my purple suit had rolled down to my waist!!!! Good thing I was not so old then.     :roll: :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I so love historical and biographies too. Just finish reading Eleanor of Aquitaine. She was some lady, Queen of France and England. A women liber before her time. Not like the liberal's of today. Found a new one at book sale, All Over but the Shoutin by Rick Bragg about his father and growing up in the south. Bragg's is a pulitzer prize winning reporter. I love books about the South. Also found Philip Yancey book What's so AMAZING about GRACE a book on faith. I do read mystery once in a while but not often. But do love reading, and learning how others live their lives,.


I'm so glad you found a new book. Hours of pleasure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well Bonnie I wasn't having fun while I was drowning up side down. The other time I went down a waterslide in Florida I got embarrassed. I had a strapless bathing suit on. My brother told me that I could go faster if I went on my stomach. It was a brand new slide too. So being the "FUN" person I am I did what he said. I went on my belly. When I came to the end of the slide and went into the kiddy pool I popped up and a news group was there filming the grand opening. What was so embarassing was my purple suit had rolled down to my waist!!!! Good thing I was no so old new.     :roll: :roll:


That's what I mean - you're so much fun! I'll bet your grandkids love coming to visit you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love Philip Yancey!


this will be the first time I read anything of his. I love Max Lucado, I have his little pocket book Grace for the moment thoughs for each day. I read it everynight before falling asleep.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178344-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

